# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Cowboys Accountability Log

## Cowboymike

Alright brothers and sisters, Im going to run this 365/year... nothing special, nothing fancy... just a daily log to help keep my decision making each day on the up and up... Im definitely not perfect and if left to my own devices, will sabotage myself as is my past behavioral patterns... this will cover all days... so all trt, blasts, for science testing etc... I run this log in another forum and to keep it simple for myself, Ill just copy and paste... including the day... so Im on day 138 of keeping a log.. 

Feel free to chime in, ask questions or add pointers... Im always open and willing to listen to others input. And I have thick ass skin, so no hurt feelings will happen here ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 138

Upon wake up:
20mg Omepraxole
3iu hgh (3iu @4:00pm)
100mg TrenA
100mg MastP
250mg TestC
300mg EQ


4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee (1- 7-11 mug full)(calories not included) 


Meals:
9:00am Meal 1
Calories: 784
3 farm fresh large eggs
1 small yellow onion chopped 
4oz ish chorizo 
4 large black olives chopped
1/2 cup organic diced tomato 
1/3 cup shredded Mexican cheese blend


11:00am Meal 2
Calories: 653
2oz mozzarella shredded
1/3 cup pizza sauce 
7 pepperoni slices
1 Sweet Italian pork sausage
1/2 cup mushrooms sliced
3 large black olives
1 cup chopped yellow onion
1 green bell pepper chopped 


12:00pm Meal 3
Calories: 190
1 choc brownie protein bar


1:00pm Meal 4
Calories: 380
2 chocolate cookie dough protein bar


3:00pm 
Calories: 1,010
Sausage sammiches
2 bacon mushroom and Swiss sausage
4 slice city sourdough
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
1oz feta cheese


Plus all vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, C01Q, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Hawthorn Berry, Celery seed extract, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Elderberry, Taurine


5:00pm Meal 3
Calories: 425
Trick or treat!! 
1 100grand fun size candy
1 almond joy fun size candy
1 Twix fun size candy
1 peanut m&m candy
1 peanut butter cup


Well, I went to go give platelets tonight but got kicked back because my heart is skipping 10-15 beats per minute... so they rejected me... pretty dumb.. but I get it.. so I came home and went through the motions of jacking my blood sugar up, taking a beta blocker, breathing exercises etc... this happens a bit to me so Im well versed on when to be concerned or not... as long as you dont have chest pain, dizziness, shortness of breath along with the heart skipping, youre solid.. it could be many things.. blood sugar, thyroid, hormones etc... in my case Ill go ahead and rein back on the EQ and dose it at 300/week instead of 600... Ill spike my blood sugar over the next couple days and lower my eq dose... itll take a few weeks but itll do the trick. I gotta remember when Im running bomb ass EQ that higher doses are not necessary.. 

So Im home and got an early start tomorrow, will keep it mellow tonight then and hit the bed early and wake up refreshed... if in a couple days the skipping stops Ill make a platelet appointment for next Monday... 

Im glad I decided to blast arms yesterday on my normally a rest day... 

Hope everyone had a kick ass Monday!! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for getting to wake up this morning to have another day on earth 


8:00pm 
50mg proviron 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 Kirkland sleep aid


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,442
Protein: 198
Carbs: 259
Fiber: 67
Sugar: 72
Fat: 186

----------


## Obs

You are one of my favorite peeople on earth brother!
So glad you did this!
I admire the hell out of your attitude and everything you do.

----------


## GearHeaded

> Day 138
> 
> Upon wake up:
> 20mg Omepraxole
> 3iu hgh (3iu @4:00pm)
> 100mg TrenA
> 100mg MastP
> 250mg TestC
> 300mg EQ


an accountability log for injecting your steroids . love it ! don't you dare miss an injection, we will keep you on it brother  :Smilie:

----------


## Obs

People of the forum....

This guy is the shining example of dedication and positivity!

----------


## Cowboymike

> You ate one of my favorite peeople on earth brother!
> So glad you did this!
> I admire the hell out of your attitude and everything you do.


I sincerely admire the hell out of you too my brother ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

> an accountability log for injecting your steroids . love it ! don't you dare miss an injection, we will keep you on it brother


Lol Im very ocd about my injections ;0)

----------


## Obs

> I sincerely admire the hell out of you too my brother ;0)


Btw you "are" you did not "eat" one of my favorite people.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Btw you "are" you did not "eat" one of my favorite people.


Well... I was meaning to tell ya... chargers no longer with us... hes in my belly

----------


## GearHeaded

do you take Atenolol for your heart issues ? Obs turned me on to it a long while back.. ever since being on it I've not been rejected from doing a donation (like I used to get) , and my racing heart and skipping beats as pretty much went away. resting pulse went from 105 down to about 70 now. BP way better too, even on heavy dosages. cardio has greatly improved

----------


## Obs

> Well... I was meaning to tell ya... chargers no longer with us... he’s in my belly


Lmao

----------


## Obs

I gotta drive home ttyl cowboy

----------


## Cowboymike

> do you take Atenolol for your heart issues ? Obs turned me on to it a long while back.. ever since being on it I've not been rejected from doing a donation (like I used to get) , and my racing heart and skipping beats as pretty much went away. resting pulse went from 105 down to about 70 now. BP way better too, even on heavy dosages. cardio has greatly improved


I havent heard of that one! I do take metoprolol... its a beta 5 blocker for BP... it usually does the trick... I was definitely caught off guard here.. the odd thing is this time the heart rate is 65, no racing at all... just skipping about 10 beats per minute.. I am about 99% sure the eq is the culprit.. but its worth getting bloodwork done to check my thyroid since Ive been running the hgh.. thats always a possibility as a cause too

----------


## Cowboymike

> I gotta drive home ttyl cowboy


Drive safe brother! Im going to hit the hay I believe... Im starting to fade

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 139

Upon wake up:
20mg Omepraxole
3iu hgh (3iu @4:00pm)

4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee (1- 7-11 mug full)(calories not included) 

Meals:
6:00am Meal 1
Calories: 740
2 servings choc whey concentrate 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate
1 serving Terra Kai juice powder
1 serving Nutrogix super greens powder 
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter


11:00am Meal 2
Calories: 360
2 cups cottage cheese 2%


1:00pm Meal 3 
Calories: 1,395
1- snack bag Jalapeño ranch chips 
4 dukes mini smoked sausage
16oz boneless skinless chicken thigh
3 slice pepper jack cheese


6:00pm Meal 4
Calories: 1,130
10 servings egg whites
12oz boneless skinless chicken thigh chopped 
1 bacon, chicken and Swiss sausage link chopped
1oz feta cheese
1/3cup shredded cheese, Mexican blend
10tsp cholula hotsauce 
1 sliced sourdough bread 


Plus all vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, C01Q, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Hawthorn Berry, Celery seed extract, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Elderberry, Taurine


Today was my bitch.. through and through... smashed through my work day effortlessly... said all the right things, made all the right decisions and just crushed our 3 day job into just today... now, scramble office staff and get us some work for the morning lol... Ill take these awesome days any day... its nice every once in a while not to be stressed the hell out...

Went to the gym and smashed out chest today... front delts trying to be bossy cows again and tried to get in on the action.. so I had to continuously slow it down and force them back so I could get the chest fibers activated and working... after my routine I tried out the hydro massage beds... not sure they will really do much, but fug it, Ill keep giving it a go a few times a week just because its free lol... these hoist machines at this new gym are interesting... Theyll take some getting use to, but in a good way I think.. overall a great workout. 

Im happy to report even though my body weight has gone back up to 225, that fluff that was surrounding my abs again is melting off fairly nicely already... so its definitely dirty carb related.. its probably my fault for not eating more clean carbs.. seasons are over for fresh produce from the ranch.. so Ill have to buy from the stores like everyone else until next year... but Ill build more clean carbs into my diet soon and test out the thought process. 

Ive had no heart palpitations today... so weird yesterday... but nothing now.. but its to be expected. Pulling bloodwork Saturday. Just to check everything out. 


Hope yall had a killer day today! Onward to conquer the night and then tomorrow! One moment at a time! 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the good days 


8:00pm 
50mg proviron 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 Kirkland sleep aid


Total water consumed until now:
2.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,625
Protein: 435
Carbs: 122
Fiber: 16
Sugar: 35
Fat: 151

----------


## Obs

My day was similar brother!
I kicked so much ass, my ass is sore.

I like meal #2 btw lol.
I do that one a lot!

Fuck ton of protein sir!

----------


## Cowboymike

> My day was similar brother!
> I kicked so much ass, my ass is sore.
> 
> I like meal #2 btw lol.
> I do that one a lot!
> 
> Fuck ton of protein sir!


Hellz yeah brother!!! Super stoked to hear your day was a kick ass day!!! 

And yeah I let the protein train run away on me today lol.. 

The cottage cheese is such a perfect protein snack imo... it honestly feels like it provides me with long lasting energy... I could be losing my mind as well though lol

----------


## Obs

> Hellz yeah brother!!! Super stoked to hear your day was a kick ass day!!! 
> 
> And yeah I let the protein train run away on me today lol.. 
> 
> The cottage cheese is such a perfect protein snack imo... it honestly feels like it provides me with long lasting energy... I could be losing my mind as well though lol


Others here swear by it as a bedtime snack.
Kelkel says its good so... It is.

----------


## tarmyg

This looks like a promising log. I'll follow along as it looks very interesting.

Funny that your fiber was 67g on the day with a "candy" snack and only 16g on what I would call a "clean" day :-)

Tren A and Mast P, a killer combination in my book!

----------


## Obs



----------


## Capebuffalo

> Well... I was meaning to tell ya... chargers no longer with us... he’s in my belly


Chargers too old and tough. That must have been a rough meal. RIP Charger.

----------


## Cowboymike

> This looks like a promising log. I'll follow along as it looks very interesting.
> 
> Funny that your fiber was 67g on the day with a "candy" snack and only 16g on what I would call a "clean" day :-)
> 
> Tren A and Mast P, a killer combination in my book!


Lmao yes sir, thank god those protein bars come packing fiber to help out my low veggie intaking ass... I wont even do tren without the mast... its one and the same to me... ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

> Chargers too old and tough. That must have been a rough meal. RIP Charger.


 its that mature seasoned meat.. packed full of protein!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 141

Upon wake up:
20mg Omepraxole
3iu hgh (3iu @4:00pm)

4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee (1- 7-11 mug full)(calories not included) 

Meals:

8:00am Meal 1
Calories: 704
8oz organic ground beef
2 slice pepper jack 

10:00am Meal 2
Calories: 380
2 Kirkland chocolate brownie protein bar 

12:00pm Meal 3 
Calories: 640
8oz organic ground beef
2 pepper jack cheese slice

4:00am Meal 4 pre-workout Shake
Calories: 740
2 servings choc whey concentrate 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate
1 serving Terra Kai juice powder
1 serving Nutrogix super greens powder 
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter


6:00pm Meal 5 post workout meal
Calories: 1,060
10 servings egg whites
16oz boneless skinless chicken thigh
1oz feta cheese
10tsp cholula hotsauce 
2 slice sourdough bread 


Plus all vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, C01Q, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Hawthorn Berry, Celery seed extract, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Elderberry, Taurine



Total candy hangover... I dont get it... Ive never liked sweets... seriously... tortilla chips, mixed nuts, salt salt salt... always... never had a taste for sweets.... but this past week, craving the sweets... time to nip this shit in the bud though.. until thanksgiving that is ;0)

Made my way through work. Apparently today was ego day and my head wanted to be the know it all douche bag challenging everything... luckily though, the challenges never left my head and Im super glad... because I was dead wrong.. that would have been some embarrassing crow eating to do... I gotta break back open the code books and brush up. Cant be having my newly educated apprentices knowing more than me on the spot lol... its interesting to me though when I get like this... its not often really.. I typically can simply listen, process and if Im unsure usually have no problem cracking open my well worn code book... but hey, didnt say it out loud, doesnt count... right? Well it does.. in my opinion.. I dont want to be that guy.. thoughts become actions.. tomorrows a new day ;0)

Enjoyed a nice back and shoulders day tonight... I went to do just back, but I made it through my routine with extra energy to spend and plenty of calories to burn lol... so I went ahead and cranked out light weight, lots of slow reps on the shoulders as well.. it helps to enjoy the gym and the equipment... I swear Ill shut up about the new gym soon... Im still in honeymoon week with it lol.. 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the ability to push the pause button before running my mouth... when Im able too ;0) it sure saves a lot of humbling, shame filled apologies for being wrong again. 


8:00pm will be:
50mg proviron 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 Kirkland sleep aid


Total water consumed until now:
3.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,524
Protein: 413
Carbs: 107
Fiber: 49
Sugar: 23
Fat: 149

----------


## Obs

Awesome Cowboy.
I like your daily gratitude item.

Btw my pause button is hit or miss. 
I have got to feel like shit about that a few times.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Awesome Cowboy.
> I like your daily gratitude item.
> 
> Btw my pause button is hit or miss. 
> I have got to feel like shit about that a few times.


I added the gratitude in an attempt to start re-wiring my default negative brain... I didnt realize how negative I was until a couple months ago... I dont like it... so Im trying to make effort to change it ;0) 

My button is too lol... I get tired of eating crow though lol

----------


## Obs

> I added the gratitude in an attempt to start re-wiring my default negative brain... I didn’t realize how negative I was until a couple months ago... I don’t like it... so I’m trying to make effort to change it ;0) 
> 
> My button is too lol... I get tired of eating crow though lol


I share the negative mindset as does my gf. She is not nearly as bad as me. I would cast people out at a glance. Quite frankly the last many years of my life I have been an insufferable asshole to people. Find the flaws first so I didn't have to search for any good.

----------


## Cowboymike

> I share the negative mindset as does my gf. She is not nearly as bad as me. I would cast people out at a glance. Quite frankly the last many years of my life I have been an insufferable asshole to people. Find the flaws first so I didn't have to search for any good.


We ride the same waves my brother... always so similar in the brain

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 142

Please excuse my lack of log today... Im in terrible pain.. ass doctor ripped me into 2 and Im nauseous so bad its making me dizzy... theres just not going to be relief inside my booty tonight so Ill man up and try to knock myself out to sleep... as it should be ok in the morning as in the past times... I told her to just rubber band everything she could... I regret saying such a thing... hope to god this was the last time lol...

I did my regimen 
100mg TrenA
100mg MastP
250mg TestC
150mg EQ
6iu hgh 

No leg day for me today

Work was good 

Took my night meds, hope to sleep soon! 

Hope yall had a good day today! Im going to ride tomorrow as rest day and Sunday Ill get my GTL in and do some fasted cardio in the morning and walk this off..

----------


## Obs

> Day 142
> 
> Please excuse my lack of log today... I’m in terrible pain.. ass doctor ripped me into 2 and I’m nauseous so bad it’s making me dizzy... there’s just not going to be relief inside my booty tonight so I’ll man up and try to knock myself out to sleep... as it should be ok in the morning as in the past times... I told her to just rubber band everything she could... I regret saying such a thing... hope to god this was the last time lol...
> 
> I did my regimen 
> 100mg TrenA
> 100mg MastP
> 250mg TestC
> 150mg EQ
> ...


Ride... Define for the candy asses that dont know what ride means. Be explicit....

----------


## Cowboymike

> Ride... Define for the candy asses that dont know what ride means. Be explicit....


Lol ride or die and I dont mean motorcycles... dont know what it means to others, but for me it means I just gotta ride even broken or in pain. No matter what you get up, suck it up and ride.. your buckle depends on it. For me its a ride or die definition... you commit and go. Nothing stands in the way except death itself. Nothing... Ive ridden with broken ribs, broken wrist, broken arm, broken collar bone and even with my jaw wired shut lol...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 143

Today was suppose to be rest day, went ahead and went to gym this morning before breakfast and shopping to do fasted elliptical for an hour... just to get the blood going.. felt awesome so I decided to get in some leg time. 

Theres a gnawing pain in my ass but it feels in there pretty good and it is just sore to squeeze the cheeks and tighten the booty hole... not on purpose of course but theres this constant feel like a dookie is going to come flying out if I dont squeeze... but theres nothing there.. the bands are just tricking my brain into thinking theres stuff in the hopper waiting/about to come out... 

I went ahead and did some legs today.. I dont want to get knocked off schedule... I just didnt do heavy weights, the sled machine or squats.. or lunges lol... weighted step ups, leg extensions, leg curls, hack squats and a bunch of the donkey kicks for the glutes... nice n simple workout but effective along side the cardio... 

Calorie goal today is 4,000 and Im skipping cheat day today since I slipped up a couple times this week... eating the candy and over shooting carbs 

Just posting this now since me and the girl will be out and about until late tonight.. hope yall have a killer day!! Enjoy the weekend!!

----------


## Obs

Hope you have a good day too.
Hope you issue with the bands gets better. Must be annoying. 

Being hard on yourself sucks at the time but its always rewarding afterward. Said the guy that drank last night...

----------


## kelkel

> Others here swear by it as a bedtime snack.
> Kelkel says its good so... It is.



I'll eat it with fruit a couple times per day. Always at bedtime for years now. Staves off hunger and is a nice, slow digesting protein.

Great log Cowboy! Keep it up!

----------


## charger69

> Lmao


Not funny Obs!!! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Cowboy- you rock. I admire your dedication to the sport!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

Wish I had the patience to keep a log like this. Great job.

----------


## Obs

> Wish I had the patience to keep a log like this. Great job.


I second that.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Hope you have a good day too.
> Hope you issue with the bands gets better. Must be annoying. 
> 
> Being hard on yourself sucks at the time but its always rewarding afterward. Said the guy that drank last night...


Lol hows that hang over brother?!? ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

> I'll eat it with fruit a couple times per day. Always at bedtime for years now. Staves off hunger and is a nice, slow digesting protein.
> 
> Great log Cowboy! Keep it up!


Thank you brother!! I didnt even think of putting fruit with it!!! I cant eat anything before bed though.. But after the surgery and I heal I should be able to again!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Cowboy- you rock. I admire your dedication to the sport!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You rock my brother! Its guys like you who set the bar high af and give me the motivation and visual goals of what I want to achieve!!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Wish I had the patience to keep a log like this. Great job.


Much appreciate that brothers ;0) even though Im slacking this weekend lol... its super busy though...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 144

Rest day, no weights 

Ill return the log to normal format tomorrow. Just busy busy weekend 

Woke up and did hgh

Fasted cardio in the imax big screen room at the gym... 1 hour elliptical at setting 12, 6.5 miles and watched one of the fast and furious movies partial way through... seriously made the time fly by...

Got my tanning session in, loved it

Got my girl to sign up, she tanned and did 30min cardio.. this is exciting.. hopefully she gets into going to the gym.. Im not pushing her.. but crossing fingers! If she just goes to tan and ends up hitting cardio.. maybe shell catch the gym bug and go more... Im not saying shit... shes gotta want it on her own. Ill support her regardless.. either way I save $50 a month having her tan at the gym versus at the tanning salon ;0) 

G. T. L , gym, tan, laundry... add in meal prep Sunday and I was pretty friggin productive today... changing up the meals this week. Im super bored with my foods so, trying out the Trader Joes chopped chicken Asian meals.. but not adding the sauces and laying the food on top of the brown & ref rice with kale and chia.. makes for a good flavor with a fraction of the sugar and bad carbs.. Im only making 3 days at a time from now on though. Ive wasted some good amounts of food by prepping full weeks... 

I will land at 3200 calories roughly today after dinner... 

Hope yall had a sweet ass weekend!!!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 145
Ok my logs are now going to include my workouts at the end... Im doing this for further accountability and itll help defeat my brain when it tries to tell me its ok to cut out early... as with everything Im always open to pointers, advice, suggestions and even opinions... feel free to chime in or add a tweak in any of my routines.. Ill give everything a chance and try anything at least once... 

Upon wake up:
20mg Omepraxole
3iu hgh (3iu @5:00pm)
100mg TrenA
100mg MastP
250mg TestC
200mg EQ

4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee (1- 7-11 mug full)(calories not included) 

Meals:
5:00am Meal 1
Calories: 765
2 servings choc whey concentrate 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate
1 serving Terra Kai juice powder
1 serving Nutrogix super greens powder 
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter
1 packet amazing grass health powder


8:00am Meal 2
Calories: 560
1 slice sour dough bread
2oz oven roasted turkey
2oz Black Forest ham
2 slice pepper jack cheese
1oz feta cheese
1 tbsp avocado mayo


10:00am Meal 3 
Calories: 360
2 cup cottage cheese 


12:00pm Meal 4
Calories: 560
1 slice sour dough bread
2oz oven roasted turkey
2oz Black Forest ham
2 slice pepper jack cheese
1oz feta cheese
1 tbsp avocado mayo


2:00pm snack calories not counted
16 celery sticks
36 baby carrots
15 broccoli florets 
2 sliced bell peppers


4:00pm Meal 5 pre-workout Shake
Calories: 740
2 servings choc whey concentrate 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate
1 serving Terra Kai juice powder
1 serving Nutrogix super greens powder 
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter

Plus all vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, C01Q, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Hawthorn Berry, Celery seed extract, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Elderberry, Taurine



6:00pm Meal 5 
Calories: 190 
1 Chocolate brownie protein bar


Work was brutal today... I think it really messed with my workout tonight... I hit arms tonight and fought it the whole way... thank god for my lists and checking off my boxes lol... even if Im kicking and screaming in my head the whole time to complete the damn list... all in all, extremely physical day today.. Im beat.. all showered up and getting ready for another early start tomorrow morning... 

Hope yall had a kick ass start to the week!! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for enlightenment on my character defects. With the ability and desire to work on them. 


8:00pm 
50mg proviron 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,175
Protein: 388
Carbs: 148
Fiber: 45
Sugar: 50
Fat: 116

Workout routine:

Arm workout:
1 min rest between heavy sets
30 sec rest between light sets 

-Biceps-

Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
4 set @
65lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
55lbs x 8 reps 
3 set @
50lbs x 8 reps

Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
4 sets @
50lbs x 8 reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
4 sets @ 
45lbs x 8 reps 

Preacher curls w/easy bar
4 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Preacher hammer curls w/dumbbell
4 [email protected]
25lbs x slow to failure

Flexor incline curls 
4 sets @
25lbs x slow to failure 
(These effin suck at the end lol)

-Triceps-

Cable triceps push downs w/straight bar
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 12 reps
4 sets @
160lbs x 12 reps
4 sets @ 
140lbs x 12 reps

Reverse push downs w/bar 
4 sets @
140 x 12 reps

Push downs w/rope 
4 sets @
120lbs x slow to failure 


-Forearms-

Reverse curl w/straight bar
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
2 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

Wrist curl w/straight bar
4 sets @
80lbs x 10 reps

Reverse wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

----------


## Obs

Well damn brother, you are strong as hell for being exhausted, you are making me jealous!

Great job pushing through. Thats what winners are made of

----------


## Cowboymike

> Well damn brother, you are strong as hell for being exhausted, you are making me jealous!
> 
> Great job pushing through. Thats what winners are made of


Thank you brother!! I honestly dont feel like I am... youll see in my workouts for my other body parts... arms get built at work too though... so Ill always be stronger there... But I have honestly been working my ass off and I guess I just dont have anything to really gauge my progress against... and I set weird goals to achieve... I really cant wait to be able to throw up the 110s lol... Im about 3 years out from them though... provided I dont do something stupid and injure myself... 

And the weights in the cables and machines cant really be trusted imo... Id wager I couldnt stack the same weight with plates and perform tricep movements... maybe one day Ill get a spotter and test that theory...

----------


## Obs

> Thank you brother!! I honestly don’t feel like I am... you’ll see in my workouts for my other body parts... arms get built at work too though... so I’ll always be stronger there... But I have honestly been working my ass off and I guess I just don’t have anything to really gauge my progress against... and I set weird goals to achieve... I really can’t wait to be able to throw up the 110’s lol... I’m about 3 years out from them though... provided I don’t do something stupid and injure myself... 
> 
> And the weights in the cables and machines can’t really be trusted imo... I’d wager I couldn’t stack the same weight with plates and perform tricep movements... maybe one day I’ll get a spotter and test that theory...


110's on curls?

----------


## Cowboymike

> 110's on curls?


Lol yes sir.. Im literally obsessed with the thought... I stare at them every arm day and pretend Im pulling them off and bringing them up...

----------


## charger69

> Lol yes sir.. Im literally obsessed with the thought... I stare at them every arm day and pretend Im pulling them off and bringing them up...


Did you ever think of splitting into two workouts the same day? Thats a shitload for one workout!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Lol yes sir.. I’m literally obsessed with the thought... I stare at them every arm day and pretend I’m pulling them off and bringing them up...


Damn man thats record breaking goals lol!
I have seen dudes do 150 online but they were 300lbs
Ct fletch was doing 100's before his latest heart issue

----------


## Obs

You will do it though. I know you will.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Did you ever think of splitting into two workouts the same day? Thats a shitload for one workout!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I could do 2 workouts a day... but my work schedule limits me to nights :0( I can normally make it through this routine with no problem... 

Think its too much? I kinda feel like Im lacking.. but I dont like working out longer than an hour/ hour 10 mins... and its like my body just quits lol... I listen to it though

----------


## Cowboymike

> You will do it though. I know you will.


I definitely will... unless I die lol 

But I want it. I will do it

----------


## Obs

Just got a letter that really pissed me off. 
Trying to stay positive and not break shit and I thought of you brother.

Its hard. 
Really want to go on a rampage or throw in the towel, but I can't do that now can I...

----------


## Cowboymike

> Just got a letter that really pissed me off. 
> Trying to stay positive and not break shit and I thought of you brother.
> 
> Its hard. 
> Really want to go on a rampage or throw in the towel, but I can't do that now can I...


No sir you/we cant... when guys like us go off, we leave a wake of devastation in our path... irreparable damage... we dont bother burning bridges, we level the whole fucking town.... its vital that we pause and not react on first instinct in these situations...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 146

Upon wake up:
20mg Omepraxole
3iu hgh (5iu @5:00pm)

4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee (1- 7-11 mug full)(calories not included) 

Meals:
5:00am Meal 1
Calories: 765
2 servings choc whey concentrate 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate
1 serving Terra Kai juice powder
1 serving Nutrogix super greens powder 
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter
1 packet amazing grass health powder


8:00am Meal 2
Calories: 440
6 servings egg whites
1 chicken bacon Swiss sausage chopped 
1 chunky guacamole 


10:00am Meal 3 
Calories: 360
2 cup cottage cheese 


12:00pm Meal 4
Calories: 560
1 slice sour dough bread
2oz oven roasted turkey
2oz Black Forest ham
2 slice pepper jack cheese
1oz feta cheese
1 tbsp avocado mayo


2:00pm snack calories not counted
16 celery sticks
36 baby carrots
2 sliced bell peppers


4:00pm Meal 5 pre-workout Shake
Calories: 740
2 servings choc whey concentrate 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate
1 serving Terra Kai juice powder
1 serving Nutrogix super greens powder 
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter

Plus all vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, C01Q, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Hawthorn Berry, Celery seed extract, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Elderberry, Taurine



6:00pm Meal 5 
Calories: 380
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bars


Work was brutal today... I lagged ass at the gym again... I didnt check all my boxes and only got some of my chest routine over and done... I did cut my routine down... there was just no way I was going to complete the whole thing... I listed everything I did get too though... this is where the accountability part comes in.. cause now as I write this I feel ashamed for skipping out.... which Im in hopes will play in my head in future workouts ;0) Im friggin beat...

Ive had a bad case of the sour brain lately... I annoy myself with my negativity and it becomes irritating when my head is filled with imaginary confrontations with people... and I act so nasty in my head... I need to figure out how to turn this shit around... 

Hope the day treated you awesome! 



Daily gratitude item:
To have an opportunity to wake up to try on a new day...


8:00pm 
50mg proviron 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,245
Protein: 416
Carbs: 132
Fiber: 64
Sugar: 51
Fat: 110

Workout routine:


Chest workout

Warm ups
Super set: I dont know what theyre called lol... so heres my best description.
Flat bench dumbbell press, 35lb, w/wrist twist and chest squeeze and then stand up plate extension w/25lb plate, hands clapped together to hold plate and extend out towards the mirror and then up at the end of movement. 
4 sets x 25 reps each 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
225lbs x 8 reps 
3 sets @ 
200lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Incline dumbbell press
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Incline dumbbell fly
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Incline champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 10 reps 

Decline dumbbell flys
3 sets @
45lbs x 10 reps

Cable flys
4 sets mid range 
100 lbs x 15 reps 
1 set to failure 

High range 
4 sets
100lbs x 15 reps
1 set to failure

Low range 
4 sets
100lbs x 15 
1 set to failure

----------


## Obs

Hell of a workout.
Stay positive brother

----------


## Cowboymike

> Hell of a workout.
> Stay positive brother


You too my brother ;0) we gotta weather the storms

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 147

Upon wake up:
20mg Omepraxole
3iu hgh (5iu @4:00pm)
100mg TrenA 
100mg MastP
250mg TestC

4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee (1- 7-11 mug full)(calories not included) 

Meals:
5:00am Meal 1
Calories: 410
1 Trader Joes English muffin
2 servings egg whites 
1 tbsp bacon crumbles
1 slice pepper jack 
1 turkey sausage patty 


8:00am Meal 2
Calories: 410
1 Trader Joes English muffin
2 servings egg whites 
1 tbsp bacon crumbles
1 slice pepper jack 
1 turkey sausage patty 


10:00am Meal 3 
Calories: 760
2 cup cottage cheese 
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
1oz feta cheese
2oz organic oven roasted turkey 
2oz Black Forest ham
1 slice sourdough bread 


12:00pm Meal 4
Calories: 380 
2 brownie protein bars


2:00pm snack calories not counted
10 celery sticks
20 baby carrots
2 sliced bell peppers


4:00pm Meal 5 pre-workout Meal
Calories: 650
12oz boneless skinless chicken thigh
1 cup organic brown & red rice w/ chia & kale


Plus all vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, C01Q, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Hawthorn Berry, Celery seed extract, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Elderberry, Taurine



6:00pm Meal 6
Calories: 220
1/2 birch Benders pancake mix 
1 tbsp organic strawberry jam


This week is whooping my ass... Im friggin drained physically and mentally... my entire body is super sore and I have these painful knots all over my back and especially under my shoulder blades... needless to say I went to the gym to pump out a solid back and shoulders routine... but Im not going to tear into muscles already all jacked, torn and sore... so I decided to just go tanning and do cardio instead... hopefully the upper body will heal up by Friday... Ill do legs tomorrow and then bang out shoulders and back on Friday ;0)

Hope every ones having a killer week!! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for strangers smiles and positive impact on lives 


8:00pm 
50mg proviron 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,830
Protein: 272
Carbs: 172
Fiber: 40
Sugar: 33
Fat: 102


Workout routine:

10 min tanning
45min elliptical

----------


## Obs

I hope you heal up and get some rest.
Thanks for your positity and I am sending you back some. Take a break and return killing snakes

----------


## kelkel

> positity



A boob with better traction?

----------


## Obs

> A boob with better traction?


Lmao! fucker

----------


## Cowboymike

> Lmao! fucker


Lmao!!!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 148

Upon wake up:
20mg Omepraxole
3iu hgh (2iu @4:00pm) (sunday is the last day of hgh. Will let things air out) 

4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee (1- 7-11 mug full)(calories not included) 

Meals:
5:00am Meal 1
Calories: 410
1 Trader Joes English muffin
2 servings egg whites 
1 tbsp bacon crumbles
1 slice pepper jack 
1 turkey sausage patty 


8:00am Meal 2
Calories: 410
1 Trader Joes English muffin
2 servings egg whites 
1 tbsp bacon crumbles
1 slice pepper jack 
1 turkey sausage patty 


10:00am Meal 3 
Calories: 760
2 cup cottage cheese 
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
1oz feta cheese
2oz organic oven roasted turkey 
2oz Black Forest ham
1 slice sourdough bread 


12:00pm Meal 4
Calories: 380 
2 brownie protein bars


2:00pm snack calories not counted
15 celery sticks
36 baby carrots
1 sliced bell pepper


6:00pm Meal 6
Calories: 450
Ground turkey
Stir fry veggies
Rice ramen noodles 
Hoisin sauce 


Plus all vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, C01Q, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Hawthorn Berry, Celery seed extract, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Elderberry, Taurine

OBs positive vibes my way did the trick! Good day today! 

Im super glad I made the decision to just do cardio yesterday... give my body a chance to catch up between my work and gym time... 

Pumped out legs today.. light weight though so I dont have a blow out.. give everything a chance to heal properly... felt good though and I went ahead and threw in 45min cardio to finish the routine off... I am remembering quickly that exiting the gym when its low 40s out, makes for a quick sweat soaked shirt to get cold ;0) 

Nothing else exciting or really worth mentioning today... 

Hope your day was the best day of the week!!



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the good days 


8:00pm 
50mg proviron 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,416
Protein: 218
Carbs: 155
Fiber: 40
Sugar: 38
Fat: 96


Workout routine:

Light leg day while my booty is healing... then topped off with 
45min elliptical 

Leg press
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 slow reps
4 sets @
360lbs x 20 reps
4 sets @
270lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 30 reps 

Incline leg press 
4 sets @
360lbs x 20 reps
4 sets @
270lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 30 reps 

Leg extensions 
1 set @
80lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
130lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps

Leg curls
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

----------


## Obs

Glad your tits got traction!
If posi-titty doesnt work I recommend snow chains.

Hope you turn it into a streak of great workouts.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Glad your tits got traction!
> If posi-titty doesnt work I recommend snow chains.
> 
> Hope you turn it into a streak of great workouts.


 

Hell yeah brother! You know Im aiming to capitalize on momentum!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 149

Upon wake up:
20mg Omepraxole
5iu hgh ([email protected] 2:00pm) (sunday is the last day of hgh) 
100mg TrenA 
100mg MastP
250mg TestC
200mg EQ

4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee (1- 7-11 mug full)(calories not included) 

Meals:
3:00am Meal 1
Calories: 330
1 Trader Joes English muffin
1 slice pepper jack 
1 turkey sausage patty 


6:00am Meal 2
Calories: 330
1 Trader Joes English muffin
1 slice pepper jack 
1 turkey sausage patty 


10:00am Meal 3 
Calories: 780
12oz Black Forest ham
2 slice sourdough bread
16 Romain lettuce leaf
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo


12:00pm Meal 4
Calories: 570
3 brownie protein bars


2:00pm Meal 5 pre-workout
Calories: 650
12oz boneless skinless chicken thigh
1 cup brown & red rice with chia & kale


Plus all vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, C01Q, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Hawthorn Berry, Celery seed extract, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Elderberry, Taurine


6:00pm Meal 6
Calories: 750
5 farm fresh eggs
2 bacon chicken and Swiss sausage links



Early worm finished work earlier in the day hooray!! Took full advantage of extra available hours to gym...

Smashed work, did partial back and shoulders routine and even threw in 45min cardio to ice that cake... I sure do have these sneaky knots between the shoulder blades... Im a little sad my next massage isnt for a couple more weeks... but happy to know that starting that day Ill have a 90min massage every Saturday until after the new year!! Cashing in on all my saved up hours so I can cancel that effin membership lol... 

Tomorrow Ill cash in a rest day and go hit up a tattoo festival at an Indian casino... I love to people watch and Im expecting not to be disappointed ;0) 

Happy Friday yall!!! 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful I am comfortable in my own skin 


8:00pm
50mg proviron 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,410
Protein: 300
Carbs: 173
Fiber: 61
Sugar: 12
Fat: 156


Workout routine:
Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises

Shoulder press
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps

Arnold press with a wrist twist @ end of movement... 
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x failure 

Phase 2 super sets using plates
4 sets @
25lbs plates x 10 reps each
front raises
lateral raises
Bent over rear delt raises

Mid rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 12 reps

High rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps


45min in the big screen movie room on elliptical setting 12, 5 miles

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I sincerely admire the hell out of you too my brother ;0)


Bromance! LoL

----------


## Cowboymike

> Bromance! LoL


Without a doubt lol... hes one of the most solid dudes Ive ever had the pleasure to meet... genuine as can be.

----------


## Obs

> Without a doubt lol... he’s one of the most solid dudes I’ve ever had the pleasure to meet... genuine as can be.


Back at you cowboy! Glad you got a good one in today. Hopefully other members here will be inspired off what you do and start a log themselves. Logs have been weak here but for a few. 

Carry that momentum and positivity horse!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Back at you cowboy! Glad you got a good one in today. Hopefully other members here will be inspired off what you do and start a log themselves. Logs have been weak here but for a few. 
> 
> Carry that momentum and positivity horse!


Thank you my brother! 

Yeah I can testify the accountability log was/is a game changer... highly recommend!

----------


## Obs

> Thank you my brother! 
> 
> Yeah I can testify the accountability log was/is a game changer... highly recommend!


When everywhere you turn there is another detailed log it makes others hold their own feet to the fire. 
Its contagious.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Without a doubt lol... hes one of the most solid dudes Ive ever had the pleasure to meet... genuine as can be.



Authentic - I see that quality in him as well.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Authentic - I see that quality in him as well.


I actually love that description better! ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 150 

Rest & cheat day

Pulled my routine bloodwork this morning @ 7:30am 

Tattoo convention @ the casino 


Upon wake up:
20mg Omepraxole
10iu hgh IM @ 4:45am (change of plans. Today is the last day of hgh)


Meals:

8:00am Meal 1
Calories: 700
Jalapeño, Sausage, egg, cheese, guacamole & hash-brown breakfast burrito 

12:00pm Meal 2
Calories: 450
Rice crackers & pepper-jack cheese 


3:00pm Meal 3 
Calories: 3,139
1 fried chicken breast.
Mac n cheese.
Taco meat, cheese, sliced olives, onions, guacamole, sour-cream, jalapeños & chives. 
1 Hawaiian pizza slice.
1 pepperoni pizza slice.
4oz beef short ribs.
2 servings fried rock fish w/tartar sauce.
1 cinnamon roll.
Chocolate moose pie cup.
Couple bites New York raspberry cheese cake.



Sorry not sorry... buffet cheat day whoop whoop!! Lol felt like I needed to puke though for real... I havent had that much food sitting in my belly in a long long time.. like at least a few days  jkjkjk 
I thoroughly enjoyed every bite. Everything was top notch and good quality. 

Tattoo convention was a bit of a disappointment for having to pay $15 to get in.. but Ive never been to one before so Ill chalk it up as a cost to check a box off the bucket list ;0) definitely didnt let any one touch me. I have enough regrets on my body from poor choices before lol..

I do love casinos (people watching not gambling) AND I love love love buffets.... so that in itself was worth the long ass drive lol

All in all a nice relaxing rest day today ;0)

Hope your weekend is cruising along nicely!! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful i can enjoy a buffet every now and then! 


8:00pm will be:
50mg proviron 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,289
Protein: 186
Carbs: 328
Fiber: 14
Sugar: 61
Fat: 236

----------


## Obs

Day off and all you can eat.... Great day right there!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Day off and all you can eat.... Great day right there!


Lol seriously brother! No shame today. I enjoyed the entire day ;0) 

Hope youre having a killer day! Cant wait to catch up on your channel tomorrow!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 151
Rest day

Upon wake up:
20mg Omepraxole


8 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee (1- 7-11 mug full)(calories not included) 

Meals:
9:00am Meal 1
Calories: 1,000
5 farm fresh eggs
6oz ground country pork sausage 
1/2 cup sliced organic mushrooms 
1 sourdough English muffin 


12:00pm Meal 2
Calories: 830
Rice crackers
2 slice sourdough bread
4oz Black Forest ham
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
5 tsp mustard 
3 slice pepper jack cheese


5:00pm Meal 3 
Calories: 325
Mini wontons 


Plus all vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, C01Q, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Hawthorn Berry, Celery seed extract, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Elderberry, Taurine



I was totally bloated today from yesterdays shenanigans lol... woke up and hit gym for some fasted cardio and tanning... GTL in full effect today.. rest day and a bit stir crazy... Im going to need to start getting outside on the weekends... 

My hands are killing me sssooo friggin bad... cant wait for the hgh to air out and releases me from these pains... 

Not ready for the weekend to be over... but Ill have a few long weekends coming up in short order between holidays and surgeries... so Ill take advantage then... 

Nothing exciting to report... mellow day! 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for my new convection oven/air fryer... Im loving this thing already! Made meal prep good times lol


8:00pm will be:
50mg proviron 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,155
Protein: 130
Carbs: 155
Fiber: 8
Sugar: 8
Fat: 114


Workout routine:

Tanning

Fasted 45min in the big screen movie room on elliptical setting 12, 5 miles

----------


## Obs

Them air fryers sound interesting.

You got me worried about hgh with my arthritis lol

----------


## Cowboymike

> Them air fryers sound interesting.
> 
> You got me worried about hgh with my arthritis lol


I love this air fryer so far!! It was pricey though so I was very hesitant.. but I friggin broke my convection countertop oven and those arent too cheap either... so I said screw it... so far its bad ass ;0) 

Man these sides make me feel like I may now understand what people with arthritis go through... if its accurate, I feel horrible for you... it sucks so friggin bad and all I can hope for is that this doesnt end up being permanent...

----------


## Obs

> I love this air fryer so far!! It was pricey though so I was very hesitant.. but I friggin broke my convection countertop oven and those aren’t too cheap either... so I said screw it... so far it’s bad ass ;0) 
> 
> Man these sides make me feel like I may now understand what people with arthritis go through... if it’s accurate, I feel horrible for you... it sucks so friggin bad and all I can hope for is that this doesn’t end up being permanent...


Luckily nandrolone at low dose keeps me pretty well pain free. 
Without it I can't even give my gf a massage. Hands ache like hell holding a saw. 

Hope it eases up soon man it sounds horrible.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Luckily nandrolone at low dose keeps me pretty well pain free. 
> Without it I can't even give my gf a massage. Hands ache like hell holding a saw. 
> 
> Hope it eases up soon man it sounds horrible.


I got a bottle of deca ... never tried it before... it really works that well? How long does it take to build up? To start working? Should I order up a few more bottles? Or should I simply drop the weights down to a more higher rep range until my elbows, tendons and joints catch up? I dont want to jack my shit up... I feel like Im kinda pushing it lately... its just hard to know how hard to push... work really screws with the equation.. some days Im picking up 350lbs of pipe and carrying it on my shoulder for who knows how far... stairs for days, pushing/pulling wrenched exerting crazy pounds of pressure... so for all I know the tweaks in my body are from that and not even working out... but ibuprofen dont seem to cut it anymore tbh..

I couldnt imagine having to deal with that in the hands on the regular day.. your poor friggin hands bro! Holding a saw, kind of important to not have issues!!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 152

Upon wake up:
20mg Omepraxole
100mg TrenA
100mg MastP
250mg TestC 
200mg EQ

4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee (1- 7-11 mug full)(calories not included) 


Meals:
4:00am Meal 1
Calories: 340
1 sourdough English muffin
1 turkey sausage patty
1 slice Colby jack cheese


8:00amMeal 2
Calories: 340
1 sourdough English muffin
1 turkey sausage patty
1 slice Colby jack cheese


10:00am Meal 3 
Calories: 570
3 chocolate brownie protein bar 


12:00pm Meal 4
Calories: 530
4 dukes mini smoked sausage
3 piece tillamoo cheddar cheese snack 


2:00pm Meal 5
Calories: 720
2 slice sourdough bread
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
5 tsp mustard
2 slice pepper jack cheese
4oz Black Forest ham 
4oz oven roasted turkey 


4:00am Meal 6 pre-workout Shake 
Calories: 740
2 scoops chocolate whey concentrate 
2 scoops unflavored whey concentrate 
1 scoop nutrogix super greens blend
1 scoop terra kai juice powder
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 

Plus all vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, C01Q, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Hawthorn Berry, Celery seed extract, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Elderberry, Taurine


6:00pmMeal 7
Calories: 804
8oz organic ground beef 
1 cup chopped yellow onion
1/2 cup sliced mushrooms
2 slice provolone cheese 
8 tbsp sliced black olives
Uncounted chalula hot sauce 


In a funk today, but thats ok... I already know the cause and its an outside and temporary cause... I only have a few more weeks to go on whatever cycle this turned into... then Ill get back to trt and let my mind have a nice break... Ill probably just cruise the rest of winter, after my surgeries, on the higher end of the scale. Aiming to keep total test 1500-1800 and my free around 750+ .... just let everything settle back down and allow the body to just cruise... 

Work was frustrating... but its over. Tomorrows a new day... Im not going to allow myself to make any big decisions while Im running Tren ... but if after the surgeries and cruising for a while I still feel like I do, Ill go ahead and spruce up the old resume and look for another job... Im just not feeling it here anymore... nothings gone as was discussed 3 years ago upon hiring... anyway, if I cant get into a better mind frame about it, Im going to bounce. No sense feeling like this all the time... but again, Ill table that to see how I feel around February... 

Took out my frustrations on my arms tonight... blasted the full routine with extra energy to spare.. however it took me an hour n half for some reason... doesnt usually take me that long.. so I waiting a bit to long between sets.. 

Sorry to be a Debbie downer tonight... looking forward to some good sleep and a new day tomorrow! Toodles! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the basic essentials and my ability to be able to obtain them. 


8:00pm 
50mg proviron 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,044
Protein: 364
Carbs: 171
Fiber: 69
Sugar: 29
Fat: 202


Workout routine:

Arm workout:
-Biceps-

Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
4 set @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
55lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
50bs x 8 reps 

Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
4 sets @
50lbs x 8 reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
4 sets @ 
45lbs x 8 reps 

Preacher curls w/easy bar
4 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Preacher hammer curls w/dumbbell
4 [email protected]
25lbs x slow to failure

Flexor incline curls 
4 sets @
25lbs x slow to failure 


-Triceps-

Cable triceps push downs w/bar
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
4 sets @
200lbs x 6 reps
4 sets @
160lbs x 12 reps
4 sets @ 
140lbs x 12 reps

Reverse push downs w/bar 
4 sets @
100 x 12 reps

Push downs w/rope 
4 sets @
100lbs x slow to failure 


-Forearms-

Reverse curl w/straight bar
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
2 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

Wrist curl w/straight bar
4 sets @
80lbs x 10 reps

Reverse wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

----------


## Obs

I hope you get a better job. Sorry its put you off. 
That sucks I know how frustrating that can be. Just remember to keep your cool and leave them cold as fuck just like they would you. You will probably make someones life better you leave behind.

Keep your head up. Great workout

----------


## Cowboymike

> I hope you get a better job. Sorry its put you off. 
> That sucks I know how frustrating that can be. Just remember to keep your cool and leave them cold as fuck just like they would you. You will probably make someones life better you leave behind.
> 
> Keep your head up. Great workout


Thank you my brother! 
Yeah, I agree... I will not stay long if things continue the way it is... I have a lot to bring to the table... Im thinking something more interactive and salesy may be the way to go.. 

The job market is so flooded with jobs right now, itd be pretty dumb not to take advantage of the companies having to be competitive...

----------


## Obs

> Thank you my brother! 
> Yeah, I agree... I will not stay long if things continue the way it is... I have a lot to bring to the table... I’m thinking something more interactive and salesy may be the way to go.. 
> 
> The job market is so flooded with jobs right now, it’d be pretty dumb not to take advantage of the companies having to be competitive...


If you leave level headed and walk into another straight away I dont think you have a thing to worry about.

----------


## Cowboymike

> If you leave level headed and walk into another straight away I dont think you have a thing to worry about.


Amen to that bro... Ill lock that, mantra style, into my brain ;0)

----------


## Old Duffer

I just want to add Thanx for taking the time to blog

----------


## Cowboymike

> I just want to add Thanx for taking the time to blog


Hell yeah brother!! I selfishly run it though for personal gain... secondly in hopes others will follow suite and reap the benefits as well!

----------


## Cowboymike

> If you leave level headed and walk into another straight away I dont think you have a thing to worry about.


Yo!! The like button is working now?!?

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 153

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole 

4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee (1- 7-11 mug full)(calories not included) 


Meals:
4:00am Meal 1
Calories: 340
1 sourdough English muffin
1 turkey sausage patty
1 slice Colby jack cheese


8:00amMeal 2
Calories: 340
1 sourdough English muffin
1 turkey sausage patty
1 slice Colby jack cheese


10:00am Meal 3 
Calories: 380
2 chocolate brownie protein bar 


12:00pm Meal 4
Calories: 407
2 cups 2% Cottage cheese


2:00pm Meal 5
Calories: 720
2 slice sourdough bread
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
5 tsp mustard
2 slice pepper jack cheese
4oz Black Forest ham 
4oz oven roasted turkey 



4:00pm Meal 6
Calories: 804
8oz organic ground beef 
1 cup chopped yellow onion
1/2 cup sliced mushrooms
2 slice provolone cheese 
8 tbsp sliced black olives
Uncounted chalula hot sauce 

7:00pm Meal 7 
Calories: 1,190
3 ready to eat angus patties
5 farm fresh large eggs 



14 hour work day total... 12 of which was straight wrenching... had to get this fucking job done because inspections tomorrow.... and no one else stepped up to help me... Ill cry a river about it after Im done being so aggravated over it... heads will roll tomorrow... its about time for a come to Jesus meeting... 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be alive 


8:00pm 
50mg proviron 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid


Total water consumed until now:
3.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,182
Protein: 360
Carbs: 145
Fiber: 40
Sugar: 12
Fat: 233


Workout routine:

No gym tonight. Just got off. Late work day. Early day tomorrow. Nothing but pushing and pulling wrenches for 12 straight hours anyway... not a shoulder/back/arm day, can even compare...

----------


## Obs

> Yo!! The like button is working now?!?


Aint it great!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Aint it great!


Yes!!!

----------


## Obs

> Day 153
> 
> Upon wake up:
> 20mg Omeprazole 
> 
> 4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee (1- 7-11 mug full)(calories not included) 
> 
> 
> Meals:
> ...


Same for me today. 
Got shit day ahead. Gym woulda been counterproductive to work and gains

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Day 153
> 
> Upon wake up:
> 20mg Omeprazole 
> 
> 4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee (1- 7-11 mug full)(calories not included) 
> 
> 
> Meals:
> ...


Do you have any energy issues on only 145 g of carbs? I get 175 g just from my post workout shake.

----------


## Obs

Where at mike!?
 :Wink:

----------


## Old Duffer

Check, check. One. Two. Check.

Cowboy? Don't make me come over there.

;-)

----------


## Cowboymike

> Do you have any energy issues on only 145 g of carbs? I get 175 g just from my post workout shake.


I honestly have energy issues with the higher carb intake I have... lower equals much more energy for me.. I have zero clue why though..

----------


## Cowboymike

Sorry I dropped off... work went crazy... 12-14 hour days and literally push n pulling wrenches, hitting stairs and carrying full lengths of 4-6 pipe by myself for 10 hours minimum each of the days... my whole body was super screwed... I need much more down time between work hours than I was getting... these douche bags better get their asses in line or people are going to start dropping... including me and Im a fucking mule lol... takes a lot to put me in the dirt, I swear on everything, so if Im dragging under, many others already fell off... I shouldnt be carrying that pipe on my own like that... even though it doesnt feel that heavy balancing on the shoulders.. it sure leaves a lasting pain in the trap/shoulder after.. its like 300+ lbs per 21 length.. these people pissing me off not being able to help.. 

Anyway Im done crying lol


Next post is a simple update.. back to the normal logging tomorrow as usual

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 158

Happy wedding day brother stateside!!! Congrats to you and the wifey!! 

Fasted cardio this morning and tanning..

Then I just kind of spent 45min randomly doing some work on each body part to test the waters... since I didnt hit the gym since like Wednesday due to work... but I got a nice full body pump over all and a nice sweat... Ive never done a full body, so it was a cool little mixing it up thing... definitely would like more time with each group but Ill tackle that during the week... itll definitely be a weird week with work, doctors and doing grown up crap..

Went home and pounded 8 large eggs and 10 servings of egg whites... topped with shredded cheese and chunky guacamole... 

Not counting calories today but imagine Ill land around 2k-2200 after all is said and done... 

Got my chores done, got my IRS paperwork completed and ready to get mailed off in the morning (8.5 hours to get this shit done! Wtf its like a damn job!)

I only meal prepped lightly since this week will be weird. Very basic.

My body feels much better. I dont feel all those crazy pains I was feeling.. work was a bit overboard last week... 

Hope yall had a kick ass weekend!!!

Full log back and running tomorrow as normal..

----------


## Obs

> Sorry I dropped off... work went crazy... 12-14 hour days and literally push n pulling wrenches, hitting stairs and carrying full lengths of 4-6” pipe by myself for 10 hours minimum each of the days... my whole body was super screwed... I need much more down time between work hours than I was getting... these douche bags better get their asses in line or people are going to start dropping... including me and I’m a fucking mule lol... takes a lot to put me in the dirt, I swear on everything, so if I’m dragging under, many others already fell off... I shouldn’t be carrying that pipe on my own like that... even though it doesn’t feel that heavy balancing on the shoulders.. it sure leaves a lasting pain in the trap/shoulder after.. it’s like 300+ lbs per 21’ length.. these people pissing me off not being able to help.. 
> 
> Anyway I’m done crying lol
> 
> 
> Next post is a simple update.. back to the normal logging tomorrow as usual


I had a similar week trying to drag a lift into various positions in the snow at a nearly inaccessible location.

The really difficult thing is I have been carrying 100% of the burden alone lately and I get so revved up its hard to come back down. I get in kick ass mode where I have to squash obstacles fast and haul ass. Then I get a break... 

I pace the floor and get irritable. I tend to get a little too agressive when there is nothing to concern myself with. 
Doing good this time though. All my kids are here for a week, 7 of them in the kitchen making caramel apples. 

I hope stuff calms down for you brother. 
Weeks like this are hell on the body

----------


## Cowboymike

> I had a similar week trying to drag a lift into various positions in the snow at a nearly inaccessible location.
> 
> The really difficult thing is I have been carrying 100% of the burden alone lately and I get so revved up its hard to come back down. I get in kick ass mode where I have to squash obstacles fast and haul ass. Then I get a break... 
> 
> I pace the floor and get irritable. I tend to get a little too agressive when there is nothing to concern myself with. 
> Doing good this time though. All my kids are here for a week, 7 of them in the kitchen making caramel apples. 
> 
> I hope stuff calms down for you brother. 
> Weeks like this are hell on the body


I know if anyone understands its most definitely always going to be you!! Im lucky in the sense I can somewhat get out of the elements... you cant and the job rests on your shoulders no matter what... I could literally just say fuck it and leave.. but itll get done anyway lol... I dont envy your position brother... but its guys like us who just get shit done no matter what, that gets shit done ;0) 

Thats badass to hear about the kiddos brother!!! I love hearing about the good times and the memories being made! 

I hope you get some solid help someday brother. To help carry that burden with you!

----------


## BG

Great job cowboy!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Great job cowboy!


Thank you kind sir!

----------


## Old Duffer

Shock n awe baby!
Kudos C.B.

----------


## GearHeaded

> I got a bottle of deca... never tried it before... it really works that well? How long does it take to build up? To start working?


I consider Deca a 'healing' steroid . I took it during the last few surgeries I had. but you can stay on it pretty much long term to help with the joints and other issues. its going to act as a anti inflammatory to a small degree (but without being catabolic), its going to increase synovial fluid retention in joints, its going to upregulate collagen syntheses, and help with overall tissue repair.
250mg per week from now until forever. just add it to your TRT.

takes a little while to kick in though unless you front load it (or run NPP with it the first few weeks). lots of upside with Deca at low/moderate dosage, and very little downside. its more anabolic then test, yet barely converts to estrogen, and has very little androgenic sides (it converts to DHN, not DHT, so you don't have to worry about prostate, balding, or other androgenic dht sides)

----------


## Cowboymike

> I consider Deca a 'healing' steroid . I took it during the last few surgeries I had. but you can stay on it pretty much long term to help with the joints and other issues. its going to act as a anti inflammatory to a small degree (but without being catabolic), its going to increase synovial fluid retention in joints, its going to upregulate collagen syntheses, and help with overall tissue repair.
> 250mg per week from now until forever. just add it to your TRT.
> 
> takes a little while to kick in though unless you front load it (or run NPP with it the first few weeks). lots of upside with Deca at low/moderate dosage, and very little downside. its more anabolic then test, yet barely converts to estrogen, and has very little androgenic sides (it converts to DHN, not DHT, so you don't have to worry about prostate, balding, or other androgenic dht sides)


I wish Id go bald... Ive tried since I was a teenager lol... but Im definitely sitting on some, may as well through it in at the low dose! Im liking the sound of the benefits!

Split it in 2 doses per week as well? 125 each?

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 159

Upon wake up:

250mg TestC
200mg EQ 
Tren /mast on hold until Wednesday when I have new stuff that I trust. 

4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee (1- 7-11 mug full)(calories not included) 


Meals:
9:00am Meal 1
Calories: 600
5 farm fresh eggs
10 servings egg whites


11:00amMeal 2
Calories: 380
2 chocolate chunk peanut butter protein bar


12:00pm Meal 3 
Calories: 380
2 chocolate brownie protein bar 


2:00pm Meal 4
Calories: 550
8oz Black Forest ham
3 tillamoo cheese snack


4:00pm Meal 5
Calories: 320
1 cup orange chicken


5:00pm Meal 6 pre-workout Shake 
Calories: 740
2 scoops chocolate whey concentrate 
2 scoops unflavored whey concentrate 
1 scoop nutrogix super greens blend
1 scoop terra kai juice powder
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 

Plus all vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, C01Q, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Hawthorn Berry, Celery seed extract, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Elderberry, Taurine


I think Ill just choose to sit on my thoughts tonight... Im a bit irrational I feel and have been poked and instigated into being a bit upset... so Ill just table that for now and sleep it off...

Doctors this morning, tests tests and more tests... more money spent and no one can give me any actual fucking answers... simple ones like, hey, if you all scoped me last month, why am I being scanned this month? Wtf could they possibly find from external scans that they couldnt with a fucking camera inside scoping it out? I dont get it... my annual tumor removal from my ear is coming up. Another retarded situation as to why it cant be stopped from growing back every year lol.. Ill never get my hearing back in there if the bastard growing back and keeps killing everything in its path... 

Anyways, crybaby shit over, work was easy day. Just sat on a machine and fabricated pipe all day for a big job coming up... its a prevailing wage job so thatll be just in time to cover these medical bills.. this week will be a weird week... nothing to physically demanding though so Ill be able to smash it out in the gym... Im fired up and fully healed.. ready to rock... starting this Saturday I got 90min massages every weekend until after the new year... definitely happy about that ;0) 

Smashed the shoulders tonight and tossed in some back... kept things lighter to just get a good solid and focused work out... didnt go too long either to keep in line with caloric intake... 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for thoughts of my buddy stateside and hoping he had an awesome wedding day yesterday!! 


8:00pm 
50mg proviron 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid


Total water consumed until now:
2.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,940
Protein: 358
Carbs: 147
Fiber: 71
Sugar: 29
Fat: 114


Workout routine:
Shoulders and a little back

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises

Shoulder press
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps

Arnold press with a wrist twist @ end of movement... 
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x failure 

Phase 2 super sets using plates
4 sets @
25lbs plates x 10 reps each
front raises
lateral raises
Bent over rear delt raises

Mid rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 12 reps

High rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps


45min in the big screen movie room on elliptical setting 12, 5 miles

----------


## Obs

> Day 159
> 
> Upon wake up:
> 
> 250mg TestC
> 200mg EQ 
> Tren /mast on hold until Wednesday when I have new stuff that I trust. 
> 
> 4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee (1- 7-11 mug full)(calories not included) 
> ...


Well fuck off stateside got married!

Sorry people are being instigators good you are positive though. Even through all the medical shit.

----------


## Obs

> I consider Deca a 'healing' steroid . I took it during the last few surgeries I had. but you can stay on it pretty much long term to help with the joints and other issues. its going to act as a anti inflammatory to a small degree (but without being catabolic), its going to increase synovial fluid retention in joints, its going to upregulate collagen syntheses, and help with overall tissue repair.
> 250mg per week from now until forever. just add it to your TRT.
> 
> takes a little while to kick in though unless you front load it (or run NPP with it the first few weeks). lots of upside with Deca at low/moderate dosage, and very little downside. its more anabolic then test, yet barely converts to estrogen, and has very little androgenic sides (it converts to DHN, not DHT, so you don't have to worry about prostate, balding, or other androgenic dht sides)


Deca's anti inflammatory benefits work better for my arthritis than cortisone.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Well fuck off stateside got married!
> 
> Sorry people are being instigators good you are positive though. Even through all the medical shit.


Yes sir he did yesterday! ;0)

Yeah its a sponsor... needless to say in public Im being good... personal messages has been very unproductive... I end it when they start saying what theyd do or what I wouldnt do if we were face to face... I mean honestly... I dont really know who that person is... if you fuck off and threaten a fed or some shit... game over lol.. Ill leave that kind of what who would do if and when blah blah blah to the times Im actually in front if someone... I got jacked out of my money... chalk it up as a loss and move on... its part of the game... I seem to forget its not amazon lol... but Im the idiot who expected a dude who sold me fake stuff to replace it with what? Real stuff? Lmao.. Im so naive

----------


## Cowboymike

> Deca's anti inflammatory benefits work better for my arthritis than cortisone.


Its not even expensive either... and at such a low dose, will last quite some time... 

Should I wait until after this cycle? Or just implement it now and let it build up?

----------


## Obs

> It’s not even expensive either... and at such a low dose, will last quite some time... 
> 
> Should I wait until after this cycle? Or just implement it now and let it build up?


I would start implementing it now. I run it with trt

----------


## Obs

> Yes sir he did yesterday! ;0)
> 
> Yeah it’s a sponsor... needless to say in public I’m being good... personal messages has been very unproductive... I end it when they start saying what they’d do or what I wouldn’t do if we were face to face... I mean honestly... I don’t really know who that person is... if you fuck off and threaten a fed or some shit... game over lol.. I’ll leave that kind of what who would do if and when blah blah blah to the times I’m actually in front if someone... I got jacked out of my money... chalk it up as a loss and move on... it’s part of the game... I seem to forget it’s not amazon lol... but I’m the idiot who expected a dude who sold me fake stuff to replace it with what? Real stuff? Lmao.. I’m so naive


Please pm me the sponsor name and I will blackball them so it doesnt happen to others.

----------


## GearHeaded

> I would start implementing it now. I run it with trt


I agree . pretty sure Kel does the same thing as well for the same joint and anti inflammatory benefits .

the fact that its more anabolic then test and has a stronger biding affinity, gives it a bit of a bonus (ie, maintain gains while off cycle but with a lower needed dose)

----------


## Obs

I know you dont sling shit about sponsors but this is how we protect each other.

If one fucked you over it will cost them 100k before I am done.

----------


## Obs

> I agree . pretty sure Kel does the same thing as well for the same joint and anti inflammatory benefits .
> 
> the fact that its more anabolic then test and has a stronger biding affinity, gives it a bit of a bonus (ie, maintain gains while off cycle but with a lower needed dose)


Kel got me started doing it.
Love that veiny freak

----------


## GearHeaded

> Kel got me started doing it.
> Love that veiny freak


That probably is the secret to his vascularity .

----------


## Cowboymike

> I know you dont sling shit about sponsors but this is how we protect each other.
> 
> If one fucked you over it will cost them 100k before I am done.


Youre right brother... message sent ;0)

----------


## kelkel

> I agree . pretty sure Kel does the same thing as well for the same joint and anti inflammatory benefits .
> 
> the fact that its more anabolic then test and has a stronger biding affinity, gives it a bit of a bonus (ie, maintain gains while off cycle but with a lower needed dose)





> Kel got me started doing it.
> Love that veiny freak



I've run it for years with TRT and always will. Best thing ever considering the stress we put ourselves under on a constant basis. I've taken only short breaks (blood work, etc) as it can skew Test readings (false elevation) if the wrong methodology is used.

----------


## Obs

> I've run it for years with TRT and always will. Best thing ever considering the stress we put ourselves under on a constant basis. I've taken only short breaks (blood work, etc) as it can skew Test readings (false elevation) if the wrong methodology is used.


I tried to find a reason not to and couldn't.
My body builds resistance to any nsaid's and they are terrible for a person anyway. 
Deca I dont have that issue. It always works. I have doubted it was working a couple of times and stopped about two weeks later my elbow would be in screaming pain. 

As best I can tell we dont develop a resistance in terms of therapeutic purposing.

----------


## kelkel

> I tried to find a reason not to and couldn't.
> My body builds resistance to any nsaid's and they are terrible for a person anyway. 
> Deca I dont have that issue. It always works. I have doubted it was working a couple of times and stopped about two weeks later my elbow would be in screaming pain. 
> 
> As best I can tell we dont develop a resistance in terms of therapeutic purposing.



Deca has been studied as an adjunct to TRT. Essentially using a low dose for TRT and adding a minimal dose of deca on top of it. Similar to what we do but with an even lower than normal test dose. Beneficial for joints, hairloss and less of an impact on the prostate as deca doesn't convert to dht like testosterone does, it converts to dhn.

Edit to say I didn't see that GH commented on some of the above aspects already. Redundant. Only thing I'll add is that even a dose as low at 100 mgs pw works, just takes time.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Deca has been studied as an adjunct to TRT. Essentially using a low dose for TRT and adding a minimal dose of deca on top of it. Similar to what we do but with an even lower than normal test dose. Beneficial for joints, hairloss and less of an impact on the prostate as deca doesn't convert to dht like testosterone does, it converts to dhn.
> 
> Edit to say I didn't see that GH commented on some of the above aspects already. Redundant. Only thing I'll add is that even a dose as low at 100 mgs pw works, just takes time.


Im adding it in Friday or Monday.. and will just do it 1/2 mon and fri along with my test and eq... Im actually a bit excited to see if itll help!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 160

Upon wake up:
Ugh I cant wait to be able to take Prilosec again... Im friggin dying here lol... after the 28th they take out the tube that measures the PH and I will be able to take it again... 

4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee (1- 7-11 mug full)(calories not included) 


Meals:
4:00am Meal 1
Calories: 340
1 turkey sausage patty
1 Trader Joes English muffin
1 slice pepper jack cheese


6:00am Meal 2
Calories: 340
1 turkey sausage patty
1 Trader Joes English muffin
1 slice pepper jack cheese


8:00am Meal 3 
Calories: 380 
2 chocolate peanut butter chunk protein bars


10:00am Meal 4
Calories: 430
1/2 sammich 
4oz Black Forest ham
2oz oven roasted turkey
1 slice sour dough bread
1/2 tbs avocado oil mayo
1 slice pepper jack cheese
2.5 tbs mustard 


12:00pm Meal 5
Calories: 430
1/2 sammich 
4oz Black Forest ham
2oz oven roasted turkey
1 slice sour dough bread
1/2 tbs avocado oil mayo
1 slice pepper jack cheese
2.5 tbs mustard 


2:00pm Meal 6
Calories: 430
1/2 sammich 
4oz Black Forest ham
2oz oven roasted turkey
1 slice sour dough bread
1/2 tbs avocado oil mayo
1 slice pepper jack cheese
2.5 tbs mustard 


4:00pm Meal 7
Calories: 430
1/2 sammich 
4oz Black Forest ham
2oz oven roasted turkey
1 slice sour dough bread
1/2 tbs avocado oil mayo
1 slice pepper jack cheese
2.5 tbs mustard 


5:00pm Meal 8 pre-workout Shake 
Calories: 740
2 scoops chocolate whey concentrate 
2 scoops unflavored whey concentrate 
1 scoop nutrogix super greens blend
1 scoop terra kai juice powder
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 

Plus all vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, C01Q, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Hawthorn Berry, Celery seed extract, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Elderberry, Taurine


Was a mellow work day. A few hours prevailing wage and some over time on a few jobs Im putting the finishing touches on so I can get them finaled out and put them to bed... feels good to finally get them checked off the list of opened jobs.. now the company can get paid those fat end of job checks... no charge backs or change orders and I came in way under budget... a good job indeed on all fronts..

Smart feet got me to the gym even though my head tried to talk them out of it... got there and started my warm up and then the beast took over... each rep, ferocity was born lol... I got through my whole routine, which surprised me tbh.. but now I feel whooped... I consumed extra carbs/calories today so it was a good day to smash the gym ;0)

Was sad to see someone stole my amazon package though, with my new supplement I was eager to try.. but, amazon said to contact them tomorrow if it doesnt get here by end of day and they will send out a replacement... maybe its just time to go old school and actually go to a brick n mortar shop lol.. Im actually agitated, but wtf can I even do about it? No sense sitting on the shitty feelings. Maybe the person can benefit from the vitamins included in each serving ;0) 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the willingness to self evaluate... to uncover, discover and discard defects of character that dont coincide with the man Im trying to become. 


8:00pm 
50mg proviron 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,490
Protein: 358
Carbs: 222
Fiber: 44
Sugar: 25
Fat: 140


Arm workout:

-Biceps-

Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
4 set @
65lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
55lbs x 8 reps 
3 set @
50lbs x 8 reps

Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
4 sets @
50lbs x 8 reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
4 sets @ 
45lbs x 8 reps 

Preacher curls w/easy bar
4 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Preacher hammer curls w/dumbbell
4 [email protected]
25lbs x slow to failure

Flexor incline curls 
4 sets @
25lbs x slow to failure 


-Triceps-

Cable triceps push downs w/bar
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 12 reps
4 sets @
160lbs x 12 reps
4 sets @ 
140lbs x 12 reps

Reverse push downs w/bar 
4 sets @
140 x 12 reps

Push downs w/rope 
4 sets @
120lbs x slow to failure 


-Forearms-

Reverse curl w/straight bar
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
2 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

Wrist curl w/straight bar
4 sets @
80lbs x 10 reps

Reverse wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

----------


## Obs

> I’m adding it in Friday or Monday.. and will just do it 1/2 mon and fri along with my test and eq... I’m actually a bit excited to see if it’ll help!


It takes time but it should

----------


## Cowboymike

> It takes time but it should


Ill be patient and in the mean time get some more in my arsenal

----------


## Obs

You are a good man.
Glad to know you.
Happy to see you got a great workout and shit is getting straighter. You are exceptional and it shows in your attitude daily

----------


## Cowboymike

> You are a good man.
> Glad to know you.
> Happy to see you got a great workout and shit is getting straighter. You are exceptional and it shows in your attitude daily


The feeling is definitely mutual my brother!

----------


## kelkel

> I’m adding it in Friday or Monday.. and will just do it 1/2 mon and fri along with my test and eq... I’m actually a bit excited to see if it’ll help!



Good. It will change how you live.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 161

Upon wake up:

200mg TrenE
125mg MastE
125mg TestE


4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee (1- 7-11 mug full)(calories not included) 


Meals:
4:00am Meal 1
Calories: 340
1 turkey sausage patty
1 Trader Joes English muffin
1 slice Havarti cheese


8:00am Meal 2
Calories: 340
1 turkey sausage patty
1 Trader Joes English muffin
1 slice Havarti cheese


10:00am Meal 3 
Calories: 380 
2 chocolate peanut butter chunk protein bars


11:00am Meal 4
Calories: 430
1/2 sammich 
4oz Black Forest ham
2oz oven roasted turkey
1 slice sour dough bread
1/2 tbs avocado oil mayo
1 slice pepper jack cheese
2.5 tbs mustard 


12:00pm Meal 5
Calories: 430
1/2 sammich 
4oz Black Forest ham
2oz oven roasted turkey
1 slice sour dough bread
1/2 tbs avocado oil mayo
1 slice pepper jack cheese
2.5 tbs mustard 


4:00pm Meal 8 pre-workout Shake 
Calories: 740
2 scoops chocolate whey concentrate 
2 scoops unflavored whey concentrate 
1 scoop nutrogix super greens blend
1 scoop terra kai juice powder
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 

Plus all vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, C01Q, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Hawthorn Berry, Celery seed extract, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Elderberry, Taurine


6:00pm Meal 5
Calories: 600
10 servings egg whites
5 farm fresh large eggs 

Work was alright for the first half, 2nd half was in the rain... Im not one who likes being wet and cold and having to work lol.. 

Pre-op appointment... same old same old.. lets get this shit done with.. just my annual benign tumor removal from my inner ear.. hopefully since my body likes to over produce and grow tissue, itll do the same with muscles ;0) 

Got my butt in the gym to bang out chest and felt pretty good... 

Tomorrow Ill hit legs and cardio while fasted, then work out my stomach by eating lots of protein and good food ;0)



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be able to feel legitimate gratitude 


8:00pm 
50mg proviron 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,230
Protein: 358
Carbs: 170
Fiber: 44
Sugar: 21
Fat: 127


workout:

Chest workout

Warm ups

4 supersets @ 20 reps each movement:
Flat bench dumbbell press, 35lb, w/wrist twist and chest squeeze and then svene press w/25lb plate 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
250lbs x 8 reps 
3 sets @ 
220lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Incline dumbbell press
4 sets @
65lbs x 10 reps

Incline dumbbell fly
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Incline champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 10 reps 

Decline dumbbell flys
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Cable flys
6 sets mid range 
100 lbs x 15 reps 
1 set to failure 

High range 
4 sets
100lbs x 15 reps
1 set to failure

Low range 
4 sets
100lbs x 15 
1 set to failure

----------


## Obs

Off to bed...

Have a great thanksgiving again!

----------


## Cowboymike

You too brother!!!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 162

Upon wake up:

Hit the gym fasted

With post workout breakfast:
4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee (1- 7-11 mug full)(calories not included) 


Meals:
9:00am Meal 1 - post workout
Calories: 855
10 servings egg whites 
5 farm fresh large eggs
3oz country ground sausage 


4:00pm Meal 2
Calories: 1,929
12oz turkey thigh 
1 serving green bean casserole 
3 small dinner rolls w/butter 
8oz candied yams
1 cup mashed potatoes 
6oz pickled beets
1 serving cranberry sauce 
8oz stuffing 


6:30pm Meal 3 
Calories: 291
1/2 cup apple crisp with fresh apples


Overall great day... early wake up for work tomorrow though so I didnt want to go too crazy... will hit the bed around 9 after those sleep aids kick in... hoping to have another off the wall crazy dream like last night lol.. I dont really dream so when I get them, I love to relive them until they disappear from my memory... 

CTS is still sticking around... cant wait for it to go away... I just want my body to be fully clear and in normal range before I lift off again with the hgh... just placed order to fully stock up for 2019 with t4.. I will run that this time to compare notes and bloodwork from not... 

Tomorrows going to be a fun day at work. Its all of the foreman on a single job.. no apprentices. We have to bang out the work in a single day... itll be nice to not have to be in charge. Just give me my plan, my section, my tool belt, head phones and ladder.. Ill handle my biz and theyll handle theirs. Talk about stress free and fun! Plus prevailing wage doesnt hurt either ;0) it will make up for not being paid for today at least. 

Happy thanksgiving everyone. I truly hope you had a good day with no stress and or worries! 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be surrounded by loved ones today.. to get in touch with those far away.. 



8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid


Total water consumed until now:
1.25gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,075
Protein: 225
Carbs: 287
Fiber: 33
Sugar: 60
Fat: 130


workout:

Tanning, fasted cardio 45min/5 miles on elliptical setting 12 and then light legs...

Still have to keep it light... rest of the year unfortunately has to be this way.... 

Leg press
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 slow reps
4 sets @
360lbs x 20 reps
4 sets @
270lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 30 reps 

Incline leg press 
4 sets @
360lbs x 20 reps
4 sets @
270lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 30 reps 

Leg extensions 
1 set @
80lbs x 30 reps
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps
4 sets @
130lbs x 15 reps
4 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps

Leg curls
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

----------


## Obs

Hell yeah that sounds like a great day and a good tomorrow!
Nice leg day too!
Enjoy yourself brother I will be turning in soon

----------


## Cowboymike

> Hell yeah that sounds like a great day and a good tomorrow!
> Nice leg day too!
> Enjoy yourself brother I will be turning in soon


Have yourself a great sleep brother! Im heading there now myself! ;0)

----------


## Old Duffer

> Hell yeah that sounds like a great day and a good tomorrow!
> Nice leg day too!
> Enjoy yourself brother I will be turning in soon


Truth!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 163

Upon wake up:

200mg TrenE
125mg MastE
125mg TestE
125mg TestC
200mg EQ 
12.5mg aromasin 

4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee (1- 7-11 mug full)(calories not included) 


Meals:
10:00am Meal 1
Calories: 1,033
4oz stuffing 
4oz yams 
2 small dinner rolls
1 serving green bean casserole 
12oz turkey thigh


12:00pm Meal 2
Calories: 629
1 French dip steak sandwich 


2:00pm Meal 3 
Calories: 340
1 turkey sausage patty
1 Trader Joes English muffin 
1 pepper jack cheese slice 


4:00pm Meal 4
Calories: 380
2 chocolate peanut butter chunk protein bar



Nothing really exciting today... just worked my ass off all day long.. got home at 7:45 to cap off a 14 hour work day... all prevailing though so thats 112/hr after the first 8 ;0) I need the cash though to pay for my surgery, which it actually just about fully covers my portion of it.. its funny how I seem to just get enough to cover my ass... it just confirms to me Im doing what Im suppose to be doing... now lets see some magic happen to cover that big surgery at end of the year lol.. 

Lets get this weekend started! Whoop whoop! 

No gym tonight... its too late for me 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to make it to and from the job site safe and sound... 


8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid

Total water consumed until now:
2.5 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,622
Protein: 226
Carbs: 258
Fiber: 47
Sugar: 27
Fat: 103


workout:

None, just pushing/pulling wrenches all day

----------


## Obs

> Day 163
> 
> Upon wake up:
> 
> 200mg TrenE
> 125mg MastE
> 125mg TestE
> 125mg TestC
> 200mg EQ 
> ...


Man I hope your surgery goes good!
I want to see you in tip top condition! You are gonna be curling the 110's soon

----------


## Old Duffer

For sure! Get well soon

----------


## Cowboymike

> Man I hope your surgery goes good!
> I want to see you in tip top condition! You are gonna be curling the 110's soon


Hellz yeah brother ;0) 

Im
Seriously obsessed with that idea now lol.. I stare at them every time now.. I even go over and just pick them up just to feel them.. Ill lift them one day..

----------


## Cowboymike

> For sure! Get well soon


Thank you brother! Hopefully your wifey is healing nice and proper?

----------


## Cowboymike

Days 164 & 165

Took the weekend off and spent extra time with my girl... she was feeling a bit ignored and Im definitely a bit on the insensitive side of my cycle and not in tune like Id normally be... so I left it open to fill in the gaps for her this weekend with only quick jump one to the internet and such while in the bathroom or in between times of doing stuff... 

I got my eat on yesterday and realized pasta doesnt go well with me.. at all.. so Ill find other avenues for carbs other than pasta in the future.. 

Ready for the week and looking forward to jumping back down to lower carb diet and getting rid of the bloat and ride out the next 5 weeks as such while I wind this thing down and back into cruise...

----------


## Obs

> Days 164 & 165
> 
> Took the weekend off and spent extra time with my girl... she was feeling a bit ignored and I’m definitely a bit on the insensitive side of my cycle and not in tune like I’d normally be... so I left it open to fill in the gaps for her this weekend with only quick jump one to the internet and such while in the bathroom or in between times of doing stuff... 
> 
> I got my eat on yesterday and realized pasta doesn’t go well with me.. at all.. so I’ll find other avenues for carbs other than pasta in the future.. 
> 
> Ready for the week and looking forward to jumping back down to lower carb diet and getting rid of the bloat and ride out the next 5 weeks as such while I wind this thing down and back into cruise...


Insensitive side?
You been accused of hiding out at the gym like me?

Pasta destroys me buddy. Gas and fart every 70 seconds for 24 hours.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Insensitive side?
> You been accused of hiding out at the gym like me?
> 
> Pasta destroys me buddy. Gas and fart every 70 seconds for 24 hours.


Exactly my reaction to the pasta!! And it totally bloated my stomach out! Lol

And yeah i got the whole Im finding reasons to stay away from her for longer periods of time. Including on the internet so Im not interacting with her... my inside head wants to just tell her to stfu and quit being dramatic... but thats the insensitive side I was referring too lol.. its not me babe, its the tren  I just dont want to engage in a conversation or dramatic episode that is going to lead me into the doghouse again lol...

----------


## Obs

> Exactly my reaction to the pasta!! And it totally bloated my stomach out! Lol
> 
> And yeah i got the whole I’m finding reasons to stay away from her for longer periods of time. Including on the internet so I’m not interacting with her... my inside head wants to just tell her to stfu and quit being dramatic... but that’s the insensitive side I was referring too lol.. it’s not me babe, it’s the tren  I just don’t want to engage in a conversation or dramatic episode that is going to lead me into the doghouse again lol...


I just had the same issue this evening. 
I wanted to go hide out at the gym but she accused me of trying to hide out at the gym.

----------


## Cowboymike

> I just had the same issue this evening. 
> I wanted to go hide out at the gym but she accused me of trying to hide out at the gym.


 the nerve lol ... its just a matter of changing the verbiage to describe the action is all

----------


## Obs

> the nerve lol ... it’s just a matter of changing the verbiage to describe the action is all


I know!
They can twist anything into something bad!

----------


## Old Duffer

> Thank you brother! Hopefully your wifey is healing nice and proper?


Better every day. Still regular pain meds but now 'walkering' to potty solo :-)

----------


## Cowboymike

> Better every day. Still regular pain meds but now 'walkering' to potty solo :-)


Oh thats wonderful progress!!! Now hopefully that pain starts easing off for her!!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 167

Tapatalk is really giving me login issues past couple days... pretty friggin aggravating... maybe my phones hacked? 


Upon wake up:
Nadda, nothing, forced fast for doc appointment 



Meals:
12:00pm Meal 1
Calories: 857
2 cups cottage cheese
1 choc peanut butter chunk protein bar
1 grab bag Doritos 
3oz smoked turkey breast


4:00pm Meal 2
Calories: 200
1 tillamoo cheese snack
1 sourdough toast slice


6:45pm Meal 3 
Calories: 740
4oz ground turkey
1 cup broccoli 
Organic Ramen noodles 
3 tbsp soyaki sauce
2.5 cups chef salad no dressing 


4:00pm Meal 8 pre-workout Shake 
Calories: 740
2 scoops chocolate whey concentrate 
2 scoops unflavored whey concentrate 
1 scoop nutrogix super greens blend
1 scoop terra kai juice powder
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 

Plus all vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, C01Q, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Hawthorn Berry, Celery seed extract, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Elderberry, Taurine



6:00pm Meal 5
Calories: 


no food, no water until noon... got some retarded tube in my nose and dangling in my throat until noon tomorrow... pain in the ass and very inconvenient... but it is what it is... gotta get it done if I want to get it fixed... 

No shower, which is lame lol... good thing Im well versed in the bird bathing techniques picked up along the way in life... 

No gym since I cant properly clean myself... that and I cant see it being beneficial trying to lift with all this stuff strapped to my face and body... 

Lol Im a bowl of sunshine I know.. it all started when I started going hypo around 7am.. fasting is not my thing.. not on a work day anyway... 

Just a wake up, a few small jobs to take care of, then this thing comes out and I can take my heartburn meds again thank goodness... Im dying here.. 

Hopefully Im able to post this.. been having issues logging in past couple days... starting to wonder if my phones hacked.. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the breaths I get to take on my own and without assistance. 



8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 1,797
Protein: 141
Carbs: 128
Fiber: 24
Sugar: 23
Fat: 69

----------


## Obs

bopis the login issue here or bop?
Doubt its a hack if its working at all.

----------


## Old Duffer

> Oh that’s wonderful progress!!! Now hopefully that pain starts easing off for her!!


She's backing off her meds already. Made herself dinner :-o. She was mighty proud LOL

----------


## Cowboymike

> bopis the login issue here or bop?
> Doubt its a hack if its working at all.


I was locked out of my Tapatalk altogether... BOP I was also unable to login from the internet as well... on my phone I get coding errors and long weird messages as to being forbidden

----------


## Cowboymike

> She's backing off her meds already. Made herself dinner :-o. She was mighty proud LOL


Hells yeah!! She should be!! That super huge strides in quick amount of time!

----------


## Obs

> I was locked out of my Tapatalk altogether... BOP I was also unable to login from the internet as well... on my phone I get coding errors and long weird messages as to being forbidden


Strange.
Bop has been having issues though.

----------


## Old Duffer

> Hells yeah!! She should be!! That super huge strides in quick amount of time!


She's a tough ol' bird. She's put up with my sorry ass for like 35 years!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 168

Upon wake up:
200mg TrenE
125mg MastE
125mg TestE
250mg TestC
12.5mg Aromasin 

4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee

Meals:
3:00am Meal 1
Calories: 407
2 cups cottage cheese

8:00am Meal 2
Calories: 720
4.5 cups shiitake mushroom chicken

10:00am Meal 3 
Calories: 525
3.5 cup teriyaki bbq chicken 

12:00pm Meal 4
Calories: 225
9oz oven roasted turkey

2:00pm Meal 5
Calories: 440
1 cup steamed broccoli 
1 tbsp soyaki sauce
1 pack fresh organic ramen noodles
4oz ground turkey


4:00pm Meal 6 pre-workout Shake 
Calories: 815
2 scoops chocolate whey concentrate 
2 scoops unflavored whey concentrate 
1 scoop nutrogix super greens blend
1 packet amazing grass green superfood
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps.



Got the tube out of my throat and Im not all wired up anymore.. now I can take the heartburn meds again thank god... no one should have to suffer through that shit.. its truly unbearable... 

Work was good today, it definitely wore me out... 

I did not want to go to the gym today... like legit didnt want too.. which surprises me tbh... but I got smart feet and they got me there anyway... after my warm up sets it was on and cracking.. just needed to feel the blood pumping through my veins and the heat start riding from the areas being worked... then the obsession took over... 

Im a little stoked to not have to take so many vitamins with this new all in one supplement.. Ill ride these out for the next month and see how I feel. It will be nice if they can take over for the most part.. good for my pocket too.. 

Im really liking this blend Im testing out... 200mg TrenE, 125mg MastE, 125 TestE.. I am still adding additional test to keep that up towards a gram a week so I can get a legit test run out and in the books. I can say Im definitely liking the longer esters with tren and mast more than I like the short.. maybe Im not getting more mg for my dollar this way, but Im definitely feeling it more this way... the sides definitely coming with it too though. But thats fine. Not too bad. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for smart feet 



8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,132
Protein: 414
Carbs: 158
Fiber: 25
Sugar: 76
Fat: 90


Chest workout 

Warm ups
4 supersets @ 20 reps each movement:
Flat bench dumbbell press, 35lb, w/wrist twist and chest squeeze and then svene press w/25lb plate 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
250lbs x 8 reps 
3 sets @ 
220lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Incline dumbbell press
4 sets @
65lbs x 10 reps

Incline dumbbell fly
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Incline champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 10 reps 

Decline dumbbell flys
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Cable flys
6 sets mid range 
100 lbs x 15 reps 
1 set to failure 

High range 
4 sets
100lbs x 15 reps
1 set to failure

Low range 
4 sets
100lbs x 15 
1 set to failure

----------


## Obs

True badass.
Good job pushing through anyway.

That is going the distance.

----------


## Cowboymike

> True badass.
> Good job pushing through anyway.
> 
> That is going the distance.


Just gotta ignore the brain for a while I guess.. starting to piss me off though lol.. 

Friggin love that pic of tren in the tree brother

----------


## Old Duffer

> True badass.
> Good job pushing through anyway.
> 
> That is going the distance.


Nothing I can add to this!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Nothing I can add to this!


Thats because I surround myself (even if only virtually since Im anti-social in RL) with bad asses... its bound to catch on ;0)

----------


## Obs

> Just gotta ignore the brain for a while I guess.. starting to piss me off though lol.. 
> 
> Friggin love that pic of tren in the tree brother


This guy is getting worse as he gets older. 
He has figured out all the places to run from us.

----------


## Cowboymike

> This guy is getting worse as he gets older. 
> He has figured out all the places to run from us.


Lmao!! I can only imagine!!! If I thought I could handle the high energy, Id venture into trying out having one... but, I dont have what it takes to deal with them lol... so I live vicariously through you and its badass

----------


## Obs

> Lmao!! I can only imagine!!! If I thought I could handle the high energy, I’d venture into trying out having one... but, I don’t have what it takes to deal with them lol... so I live vicariously through you and it’s badass


Man that assholecwould be living in a tree in the backyard if it wasn't for my gf lol.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Man that assholecwould be living in a tree in the backyard if it wasn't for my gf lol.


Lmao!!!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 169

Upon wake up:
12.5mg Aromasin 

4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee

Meals:
6:00am Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 scoops chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoops unflavored whey concentrate 
1 scoop nutrogix super greens blend
1 packet amazing grass green superfood
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 

10:00am Meal 2
Calories: 380
2 chocolate peanut butter chunk protein bar

12:00pm Meal 3 
Calories: 1,245
3.5 cup BBQ teriyaki chicken
4 cups shiitake mushroom chicken

2:00pm Meal 4
Calories: 495
9oz organic roasted turkey
3 piece tillamoo cheddar cheese snack


4:30 Meal 5 pre-workout Shake 
Calories: 620
1 scoops chocolate whey concentrate 
2 scoops unflavored whey concentrate 
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps.



Nothing special to report today... work went smooth, I managed to just keep my mouth shut and redirect my thinking to focus only on my work and getting it done... all the other drama and noise, just seemed to become irrelevant and just fade away... it was quite nice... 

Looks like theyre doing an overhaul at the gym... a lot of turf grass going in.. a little let down if they turn that place into some CrossFit nation fucking spot.... Ill cancel my membership faster than fuck.. I literally cant stand the attitudes of the crossfitters out here... I feel homicidal around them and their shit egos... Im sure theres some really nice ones who Id get along great with... just not in my area.. they all seem to take the same douche bag drinks or something... 

I was very unmotivated again.. Im assuming Im feeling a side of the tren at this point... or maybe works taking its toll on me... or maybe its my head trying to self sabotage... doesnt matter... I gotta go hard for the next week before I get put under and have to take off for a few days... so I got some shoulders and back done tonight... and hit up some tanning... I think their beds arent that good. I should be darker by now.. or maybe its bleaching my skin instead... 

This is the last week of my routines... I will be designing next months routines this weekend... 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for a closed mouth and controlled thoughts 


8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,205
Protein: 421
Carbs: 164
Fiber: 55
Sugar: 72 (not accurate... but logging it)
Fat: 104 



Workout:

Shoulders and back

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises

Shoulder press
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps

Arnold press with a wrist twist @ end of movement... 
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x failure 

Phase 2 super sets using plates
4 sets @
25lbs plates x 10 reps each
front raises
lateral raises
Bent over rear delt raises

Mid rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 12 reps

High rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

----------


## Obs

Those cross fitters need handles on them for incline presses.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Those cross fitters need handles on them for incline presses.


Lmao!!! Seriously my brother!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 170

Upon wake up:
12.5mg Aromasin 
200mg TrenE
125mg MastE
125mg TestE
250mg TestC
150mg EQ
150mg Deca (starting this and will continue on for life along with cruise as well as blast. Ill half it for cruise and hit 2xs weekly) 


4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee


Same exact food plan as yesterday, different times. 

Meals:
5:00am Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 scoops chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoops unflavored whey concentrate 
1 scoop nutrogix super greens blend
1 packet amazing grass green superfood
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 

8:00am Meal 2
Calories: 380
2 chocolate peanut butter chunk protein bar

10:00am Meal 3 
Calories: 1,245
3.5 cup BBQ teriyaki chicken
4 cups shiitake mushroom chicken

12:00pm Meal 4
Calories: 495
9oz organic roasted turkey
3 piece tillamoo cheddar cheese snack


5:00pm Meal 5 pre-workout Shake 
Calories: 620
1 scoops chocolate whey concentrate 
2 scoops unflavored whey concentrate 
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps.




Solid day at work.. I was in sync with the universe and all went phenomenal... 

My little brother called me and we had an awesome conversation and got all caught up.. I didnt realize it had been a few years... Im so horrible at keeping in touch.. I fucking love that kid. Always have, always will. Such a good soul. 

Hit legs at gym... even though Im in pretty bad pain lol... its weird, no pip for first day or two... then the injection area just swells the hell up... I didnt realize the swelling until I got stopped in the mirror on my way to shower tonight.. I was like hot damn mutha fucka looky dem legs!! Then I realized the swelling on both sides and put 2 n 2 together lol.. but hey! Now I get to see how they will look later down the road... they look much bigger in person though.. to me anyway... the pain sucks, but its part of the game... Ill put up the pic.. dont judge.. but it looks like I have birthing hips now lol ... those spots are usually indented, not pushed out 







Daily gratitude item:
Grateful my mood was good all day. That I treated others respectfully and kindly and for the benefits I feel with in because of said choices. 



8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,205
Protein: 421
Carbs: 164
Fiber: 55
Sugar: 72 (not accurate... but logging it)
Fat: 104 



Workout: 

Leg press
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 slow reps
4 sets @
360lbs x 20 reps
4 sets @
270lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 30 reps 

Incline leg press 
4 sets @
360lbs x 20 reps
4 sets @
270lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 30 reps 

Leg extensions 
1 set @
80lbs x 30 reps
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps
4 sets @
130lbs x 15 reps
4 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps

Leg curls
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

----------


## Obs

On the deca and whoopin ass! 
You are in late bud!
Legs are looking big!

----------


## Cowboymike

> On the deca and whoopin ass! 
> You are in late bud!
> Legs are looking big!


Ty brother, but we shall see after the swelling goes down lol.. but these bastards are SO stubborn!! Slow growers for sure

----------


## Obs

> Ty brother, but we shall see after the swelling goes down lol.. but these bastards are SO stubborn!! Slow growers for sure


I feel your pain there! I see some guys sweep and want to kick them in the balls

----------


## Old Duffer

Great blog! 

Man you're hung too :-o

----------


## Cowboymike

> Great blog! 
> 
> Man you're hung too :-o


Lmao!! Yes siree!!! Hung just like a field mouse on a cold Alaskan prairie

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 172
Rest day 2 of 2

Upon wake up:
12.5mg Aromasin 
.5mg caber 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 

8 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee

Fasted cardio 


Meals:
10:00am Meal 1
Calories: 1,025 
10 servings egg whites
5 large farm fresh eggs
9oz Black Forest ham
1 slice sourdough toast


12:00pm Meal 2
Calories: 360
1 grass fed angus beef hamburger patty 
1 habanero cheese slice 


2:00pm Meal 3 
Calories: 390
12oz boneless, skinless, chicken thigh 


5:00pm Meal 4 (shake)
Calories: 675
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
1 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps.


GTL today with meal prep... I managed to smoke all my meats before the rain came.. within 5 min of pulling everything out of the bbq, the rain came lol.. was grateful it held off for me... got it all in, weighed out into portions and Im ready to launch my low carb month of December... finish off these weeks strong and see how much I can chip away at the bf before I slide into cruise for a couple months before my next blast... 

Got the Xmas tree for my lady today, so happy wife, happy life for me lol... price went up a buck.. guess it was a hard year for tree growers with the heat and all.. but I still only paid $35 for a 7ft fat ass noble tree... $5 a ft instead of 4 as its been for many years... but they give you coffee, cut it down after you pick and tag it, lots of sweet treats if you wish and a little Xmas grab bag of goodies to take home... plus good down home conversation with the family who owns the farm... papa porters getting old now though... its starting to show. But hes still plugging away. Its days like today that really make me grateful for where I live... I dont think its like this many other places... in fact, Ive lived in 9 states and other than Alaska, its not like this in the other places Ive lived... 

I got 3 days of work this week and then surgery Thursday... hopefully back in gym Saturday to make up for Thursday/Friday downtime... just a small one this time. So bounce back should be as soon as the anesthesia is aired out of my system... 

Pretty good day today and Im happy to report all is well in CBM land 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for good days, to be able to meal prep and to specifically have the food to meal prep with..



8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 - 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons (will be 1.75 by bedtime)


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,450
Protein: 324
Carbs: 52
Fiber: 10
Sugar: 14
Fat: 94



Workout: fasted

Tanning 10 mins

elliptical 45min, setting 12, 5 miles, 130-135 strides per minute pace

----------


## Obs

Tree we got was 60

Hard to find here. 
Good to have ot done though.
Glad you had a good day mike

----------


## Cowboymike

> Tree we got was 60
> 
> Hard to find here. 
> Good to have ot done though.
> Glad you had a good day mike


Im sure it helps that this area supplies the majority of the tree for the nation... 

Im definitely been grateful for the good days my brother! Feels like I can even start to think a little and see other stuff in the world!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 173

Upon wake up:
12.5mg Aromasin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
200mg TrenE
125mg MastP
125mg TestE
250mg TestC
200mg EQ
125mg Deca 

100mg Flash Anavar @ 4pm preworkout 
Regular dosing will be 50mg upon wakeup and 50mg preworkout 


4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee


Meals:
5:00am Meal 1
Calories: 545
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
1 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps.


10:00am Meal 2
Calories: 720
2 angus beef hamburger patty 
2 slice havarti cheese


12:00pm Meal 3 
Calories: 555
5oz Black Forest ham
2 choc peanut butter chunk protein bar



8:00pm Meal 4
Calories: 1,731 
Ridiculous salad 
60g Trader Joes, sweet onion & bacon vinaigrette 
6 cups classic garden salad mix 
4oz sweet and spicy jalapeño 
.8 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
8oz boneless, skinless, chicken thigh 
9oz Black Forest ham
10 slices bacon
2oz Feta crumbled cheese 
1 large cucumber 


Flying high on life today... nothing special happened... literally just woke up in a great mood... absolutely crushed the work day and put in some OT.. compliments even from the boss... got home to a special treat in my mailbox from a kick ass dude, immediately popped 100mg anavar to soak in preworkout.. had such a killer workout, I literally could not lift another rep... but I had plenty of energy to go... so decided to turn my focus on a salad Ive been itching to make... crushed that salad. All 1700 calories of it lol... I had a lot of ground to cover on calories though after this day...

All in all, what a great day today! 





Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for a kick ass day today! Topped off with a killer workout! And a special treat in the mailbox from a generous guy ;0) 



8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
2.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,551
Protein: 356
Carbs: 140
Fiber: 45
Sugar: 74
Fat: 174



Workout: Arm day

-Biceps-

Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
4 set @
65lbs x 10 reps
3 set @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
55lbs x 8 reps 
3 set @
50lbs x 8 reps

Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
4 sets @
50lbs x 8 reps
4 sets @
45lbs x 8 reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
4 sets @ 
45lbs x 8 reps 
4 sets @
35lbs x 8 reps 

Preacher curls w/easy bar
4 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Preacher hammer curls w/dumbbell
4 [email protected]
35lbs x slow to failure

Flexor incline curls 
4 sets @
25lbs x slow to failure 
4 sets @
15lbs x slow to failure 


-Triceps-

Cable triceps push downs w/bar
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 12 reps
4 sets @
2000lbs x 12 reps
4 sets @ 
160lbs x 12 reps

Reverse push downs w/bar 
4 sets @
160lbs x 12 reps

Push downs w/rope 
4 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
4 sets @
120lbs x slow to failure 


-Forearms-

Reverse curl w/straight bar
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

Wrist curl w/straight bar
4 sets @
80lbs x 10 reps


Reverse wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

----------


## Obs

Hell yes! Everyone loves a touchdown!
Glad you had a great day brother!

Please visit this thread if you get a chance hoss

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-l...%2A%2A%2A.html

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 174

Upon wake up:
12.5mg Aromasin 
.5mg caber
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
50mg Flash Labs Anavar 
(And 50mg @ 5pm preworkout)


4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee


Meals:
5:00am Meal 1
Calories: 545
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
1 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps.


10:00am Meal 2
Calories: 720
2 angus beef hamburger patty 
2 slice havarti cheese


12:00pm Meal 3 
Calories: 555
5oz Black Forest ham
2 choc peanut butter chunk protein bar


5:00pm Meal 4 pre-work out
Calories: 545
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
1 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood


8:00pm Meal 3 
Calories: 260
8oz boneless, skinless, chicken thigh


What a day... we went hard at work... up and down ladders all day, crawling through attics pulling and pushing big sticks of pipe... work is definitely making me earn my days off thurs and fri lol... at least Im getting longer hours in so I wont have to use so much pto time... 

Definitely worn out by the time I could even get in the gym... but to the gym I went none the less... banged out chest even if I recycled last months routine... 

Loving the anavar pump I must say... my veins stated out to play all day.


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for a clean and clear mind. For the ability to troubleshoot and problem solve. For the ability to keep a calm mind in order to allow the above mentioned to even take place. 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,650
Protein: 336
Carbs: 92
Fiber: 49
Sugar: 24
Fat: 108



Workout: Chest Day

Pressed for time, just did my November routine for lack of a better idea

Warm ups

4 supersets @ 20 reps each movement:
Flat bench dumbbell press, 35lb, w/wrist twist and chest squeeze and then svene press w/25lb plate 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
250lbs x 8 reps 
3 sets @ 
220lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Incline dumbbell press
4 sets @
65lbs x 10 reps

Incline dumbbell fly
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Incline champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 10 reps 

Decline dumbbell flys
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Cable flys
6 sets mid range 
100 lbs x 15 reps 
1 set to failure 

High range 
4 sets
100lbs x 15 reps
1 set to failure

Low range 
4 sets
100lbs x 15 
1 set to failure

----------


## Obs

Hey man check your wikr

----------


## Old Duffer

> Hey man check your wikr


Dammit man! I wanna wikr! What the eff is a wikr?



Lol

----------


## Cowboymike

> Dammit man! I wanna wikr! What the eff is a wikr?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol


Its a top secret classified texting app... download it! ;0) this message will self destruct in 5, 4, 3.........

----------


## Obs

> Dammit man! I wanna wikr! What the eff is a wikr?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol


Google play "wikr" app. 
Its an anonymous encrypted messaging service.
Messages are not stored in the cloud, only on your device. One of the most secure and fastest means of messaging to date.

----------


## balance

Wow oh wow!

Cowboymike this is an amazingly detailed log. Very awesome job. Your workouts have a lot of volume compared to me, I think I might need to move a little faster lol.

----------


## Old Duffer

> Wow oh wow!
> 
> Cowboymike this is an amazingly detailed log. Very awesome job. Your workouts have a lot of volume compared to me, I think I might need to move a little faster lol.


Fact! Eveready bunny that guy!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 175

Upon wake up:
12.5mg Aromasin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
200mg TrenE
125mg MastE
125mg TestE
250mg TestC
50mg Flash Labs Anavar 
(And 50mg @ 5pm preworkout)


4 cups cinnamon infused folders coffee


Meals:
5:00am Meal 1
Calories: 545
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
1 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps.


12:00pm Meal 2
Calories: 720
2 angus beef hamburger patty 
2 slice havarti cheese


2:00pm Meal 3 
Calories: 555
5oz Black Forest ham
2 choc peanut butter chunk protein bar


5:00pm Meal 4 pre-work out
Calories: 545
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
1 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood


7:00pm Meal 5
Calories: 600
10 servings egg whites 
5 large farm fresh eggs 


I went all out these past 3 days and man Ill tell you, Ive driven myself straight into the ground between work and working out... I feel it full body and mentally... tomorrow Ill go grab some gym time fasted in the morning before I gotta shower and get ready for surgery... Im only allowed up to 8oz water, between midnight and 3 hours prior to appointment.. so not sure how hard ill push it... we shall see... but Im definitely going... 

Work was productive and brutal.. but got all my goals met for the week in the past 3 days. I feel good about how Im leaving things until Monday when I go back. 

Went and hit legs as best I could.. cant wait for the all clear to go hard on legs again... but things are feeling good as is right now. Did some weightless moves just to see how it felt. Im happy no blowouts or pain. So I wont push it any further ;0) 

All in all Im worn out but feel good. Im going to sleep so hard tonight lol.. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful the work week is done for me...



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,990
Protein: 372
Carbs: 92
Fiber: 49
Sugar: 25
Fat: 124



Workout: Legs 

Leg press
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 slow reps
4 sets @
360lbs x 20 reps
4 sets @
270lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 30 reps 

Incline leg press 
4 sets @
360lbs x 20 reps
4 sets @
270lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 30 reps 

Leg extensions 
1 set @
80lbs x 30 reps
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps
4 sets @
130lbs x 15 reps
4 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps

Leg curls
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

Weighted step ups 
6 sets @
45s in each hand x 10 reps

Weighted Walking lunges 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 20 lunges 

Weightless squats (testing the waters. Not suppose to squat just yet) 
5 sets @ 50 slow reps each 

Weightless hack squats 
5 sets @ 50 slow reps

----------


## Cowboymike

> Wow oh wow!
> 
> Cowboymike this is an amazingly detailed log. Very awesome job. Your workouts have a lot of volume compared to me, I think I might need to move a little faster lol.


Thank you brother!! It helps me to reference back too when things arent going right or I start getting sideways... I can easily scroll back through to the things that were working and start back from there!!!

As for the volume, I just go until my body tells me to back off... ;0) I do listen though..

----------


## Cowboymike

> Fact! Eveready bunny that guy!


Lol!

----------


## Obs

Leg day leg day!
Enjoy the down time brother!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 176


Upon wake up:
12.5mg Aromasin 
100mg Flash Labs Anavar , preworkout 


Fasted, shoulders and back this morning... 


After midnight I was only allowed up to 8oz of water, no later than 3 hours prior to surgery... so I didnt do cardio or push myself to much harder just so I didnt fall out from dehydration... but I definitely wanted to get a workout in today, I will take tomorrow off though... 



Workout:

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises

Shoulder press
(I still have a pain in my shoulder Im not wanting to aggravate to much... so hand positioning has been crucial past few weeks) 

3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps

Arnold press with a wrist twist @ end of movement... 
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x failure 

Phase 2 super sets using plates
4 sets @
25lbs plates x 10 reps each
front raises
lateral raises
Bent over rear delt raises

Mid rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 12 reps

High rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps



Meals:
6:00pm Meal 1
Calories: ???

1 corner edge brownie piece 
5 farm fresh eggs
1lb bacon
1 cup cottage cheese w/cranberries and blueberries 
1 slice sour dough
1 tbsp peanut butter 
6oz chopped chicken thigh
2oz spicy & sweet jalapeño 
1oz feta cheese 


Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps.



Daily gratitude item:
Glad the surgery went well and the doc was able to catch an issue and rectify it on the spot instead of making me go through a whole process to come back to handle it... 


8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Percocet pills 



Total water consumed until now:
1 gallon


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: ???
Protein: ???
Carbs: ???
Fiber: ???
Sugar: ???
Fat: ???

----------


## Obs

Glad your surgery went well brother!

Man you are the poster child of dedication

----------


## Cowboymike

> Glad your surgery went well brother!
> 
> Man you are the poster child of dedication


Thank you brother!! ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Surgery fucked me up lol... there were some complications I guess and a quick in and out turned into a few hours and a much much longer recovery.... other than eating shit on some days of the days off though, it was necessary and now Im laser focused on getting this brain clear... been a few days since I stopped painmeds but Im still in a thick ass fog... Ive lost a few days too it seems... so hopefully I didnt do anything stupid... I hate this feeling beyond my capacity to explain into words... I hate not being in 100% control 

Ive been falling asleep for no reason, so Im hoping this is just because Im healing and nothing thatll be sticking around much longer...

I literally feel like Im in a box within a box within my head... I can hear nothing out of my right side of my head. Its packed Im sure with organic material and packing of sort... hopefully it gets better when they pull it all out on Friday... 

Anyway, checking in, I will get things back going hopefully sooner rather than later... 

Im still keeping tabs on that donation mess... not sure why theyre fucking around... should be plenty of time by now to refund... we are like over a week by now no?

If Ive interacted or made promises in the past few days to you, I will need to be either forgiven, excused or the issues readdressed now that my thinking is a bit better please lol... apparently I was wheeling and dealing while fucked up in the head... though Im not a man who typically would hold anyones feet to the fire on such a thing, I understand I can misrepresent myself with good intentions and high hopes... 

But my memory is being based upon any crumbs I can find over the past few days of my interactions... 

Hope all is going well and I will recheck back in as brain permits...

----------


## Old Duffer

Get well soon!

And I won't hold you to the promises you made to wifee & I. She says thanx for the pics btw









;-)

----------


## Obs

> Surgery fucked me up lol... there were some complications I guess and a quick in and out turned into a few hours and a much much longer recovery.... other than eating shit on some days of the days off though, it was necessary and now I’m laser focused on getting this brain clear... been a few days since I stopped painmeds but I’m still in a thick ass fog... I’ve lost a few days too it seems... so hopefully I didn’t do anything stupid... I hate this feeling beyond my capacity to explain into words... I hate not being in 100% control 
> 
> I’ve been falling asleep for no reason, so I’m hoping this is just because I’m healing and nothing that’ll be sticking around much longer...
> 
> I literally feel like I’m in a box within a box within my head... I can hear nothing out of my right side of my head. It’s packed I’m sure with organic material and packing of sort... hopefully it gets better when they pull it all out on Friday... 
> 
> Anyway, checking in, I will get things back going hopefully sooner rather than later... 
> 
> I’m still keeping tabs on that donation mess... not sure why they’re fucking around... should be plenty of time by now to refund... we are like over a week by now no?
> ...


You did promise me sexual favors...
I still cant believe you donated 20k like that man...
I am sure you will get at least some of it back.

Get better brother!
Sorry for the shitty surgery but hopefully it pays off.

----------


## Cowboymike

Lmao!! You guys crackin me up

----------


## charger69

> You did promise me sexual favors...
> I still cant believe you donated 20k like that man...
> I am sure you will get at least some of it back.
> 
> Get better brother!
> Sorry for the shitty surgery but hopefully it pays off.


Sexual favors for Charger too!!!! LOL

I understand. I had morphine constantly pumped through me for 3 days after back surgery. I just wanted to get off the shit. It was like I was looking down from above on myself. Fucked up shit. I refused to take pain meds once they took me off the morphine. I couldnt handle it. I still have the meds from 8 years ago. Maybe I can sell them on the black market. LOL

I hope you have a speedy recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cowboymike

> Sexual favors for Charger too!!!! LOL
> 
> I understand. I had morphine constantly pumped through me for 3 days after back surgery. I just wanted to get off the shit. It was like I was looking down from above on myself. Fucked up shit. I refused to take pain meds once they took me off the morphine. I couldnt handle it. I still have the meds from 8 years ago. Maybe I can sell them on the black market. LOL
> 
> I hope you have a speedy recovery. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!!! Bro!! Thats how it feels!!! In a box within a box, looking within myself!! Hate this!! My wife was talking to me last night, I had my surgery side facing up, good side in the pillow... it literally sounded like she was lightly speaking into a tin can on a string into a room, that I was around 3-5 rooms away from!! Freaked me the fuck out!

Ive had surgeries a plenty... Ive never ever ever in my life experienced this type of sensation... not without peyote or that one time on pcp in the early 90s lol... 

I seriously dont/cant do that again... theres gotta be a better way.. like, a beta blocker but for pain instead of adrenaline? Something I can keep my wits about me minus the pain part? Obviously it doesnt exist, thus the whole opioid issue we face as a nation... but who the hell wants to feel like this?!? 

Anyway the sooner Im out of this brain the better... Im hoping a 5 day or so max withdrawal period for a 3-4 days using... not soon enough imo lol... 

Something is different this time though... not in a good way either... I just have the reflux/hernia surgery left to do and I should hopefully be gtg as long as I take care of myself... hopefully no pain meds needed for that one though

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 181

Took pic yesterday, looking good healing wise.. hopefully will be gtg Friday morning when they pull out the packing from my the hole in my newly built ear drum lol... they better not fuck it up.. I dont want to do this next year man... 

Dropped some anavar upon wakeup, again pre-cardio workout.. 

Took my Monday regiment yesterday, Ill say one thing, not eating healthy for those days, or not eating enough Ill say, really looks gross on my body... its painfully obvious when my body is lacking in vitamins and nutrients... 

Thank god the fog is pretty much gone... I felt the improvement after cardio today... grateful indeed:.. 

Ill just cardio it up for a few more days, until they pull the stuffing out of my head... I cant get it wet inside there and the sponge and packing would absorb the sweat... I have surfing ear plugs I use in the ocean. Ill wear one in that ear after they pull stuffing out for a month to prevent causing issues... 

Friday Ill start with low low weight, high reps and do that for one week... then Ill blast off again onto full lift mode and go to town to make up for lost time.... 

Ill get the log dialed back in again once I add weights back to the workouts.... 

Sticking to 2k -2500 calories for now even though Im not doing much... loading up on nutrient rich foods/shakes though...

----------


## Obs

Heal up good brother.
Dont hurt yourself straining for sure

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 182

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
50mg Flash Labs Anavar (50mg @preworkout)
200mg TrenE
125mg TestE
125mg MastE
250mg TestC


Fasted, cardio 

Man, I had to work for the 45minutes today... I wont do fasted again until Im back up and running in full gear... or maybe its just the fact I waited so long in the day... regardless, I have to remember Im still healing... Im getting that itch though and its becoming very difficult resisting picking up iron and going to town... well, probably its more of a rubber type material I guess lol.. I told my self starting Friday I can use the small stuff just to practice movements and form... so Im sticking to that... Im definitely stir crazy and looking forward to getting back to work tomorrow, even though Ill be stuck on light duty for a week... I just need to gtfo out of my house.. a week on lockdown except small gym trips, stuck inside this crazy fucking brain of mine, is not fun... 

My skin has color back in it and I dont look so sickly anymore. Im glad about that... 

Back to work in the morning. There wont be any more nap times though. Thatll be rough at first lol... 


Not counting calories again just yet 

Meals:
Meal 1
Calories:
5 large eggs
10 servings egg whites
2 slice sourdough toast

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps... Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, cinnamon 


Meal 2
Calories: 
Ground turkey
Ramen noodles
Stir fry veggies
Soyaki sauce
Sirachi sauce


2:00pm Meal 3 
Calories: 
Oven roasted turkey sandwich w/jalapeño pickles



Meal 4
Calories: 
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
1 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have a clear mind, a healthy and rapidly healing body. 


8:00pm will be 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 
Protein: 
Carbs: 
Fiber: 
Sugar: 
Fat:

----------


## Obs

Well at least you are playing it smart and going slow. Great that you are feeling better, you will be back at it soon enough.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 183

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
50mg Flash Labs Anavar (50mg @preworkout)


Not counting calories again just yet 

Meals:

Meal 1
Calories:
5 large eggs
10 servings egg whites


Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps... Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, cinnamon 


Meal 2
Calories: 
2 choc peanut butter chunk protein bar


Meal 3 
Calories: 
Oven roasted turkey sandwich w/jalapeño pickles


Meal 4
Calories: 
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
1 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood


Meal 5
2 - 4oz grass fed beef patties
2 harvesting cheese slices 



Day 1 back at work, done... its funny how exhausted I was just from doing light work all day... the weight restriction is going to get old super fast... Im use to being the mule, now Im the one who needs help moving shit around or getting things to where I can work with it instead of bending over to it... but, pride aside, grateful I can listen to the doc and just do what I gotta do... this time next week I can be all the beast I wish to be with zero restrictions... 

Hit the gym for some cardio, jumped in the tanning bed for some color, which I dont seem to tan very well anymore... my whiteness just absorbs it and throws it away lol... the pacific north west has bleached my skin... tomorrow definitely going to go to town with the light dumbbells and just do sets of 100 I guess lol 

Im pretty tuckered out though. Im not going to lie. Glad I get the weekend so quickly after going back... that was a good call... 

Im going to start getting ready for bed I believe...

Hope yall had a kick ass day. 




Daily gratitude item:
Glad the day is under my belt and Im one step closer to getting back on track 



8:00pm will be 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 
Protein: 
Carbs: 
Fiber: 
Sugar: 
Fat: 


Workout 45 min cardio, 5 miles, elliptical

----------


## Obs

Fast recovery!

I bet you go back and watch your strength climb just from the time off

----------


## Cowboymike

> Fast recovery!
> 
> I bet you go back and watch your strength climb just from the time off


Im secretly hoping my brother!! 

On another note, if I could reach through the screen at those cash app mother fuckers... faces would be missing... 

i think id have an easier time of getting hold of the director of the cia.. than a customer support anybody from cash app.. I finally got an automated email response at least..

----------


## Obs

> I’m secretly hoping my brother!! 
> 
> On another note, if I could reach through the screen at those cash app mother fuckers... faces would be missing... 
> 
> i think id have an easier time of getting hold of the director of the cia.. than a customer support anybody from cash app.. I finally got an automated email response at least..


You should try getting a response from gofundme.
I have sent dozens of emails from different accounts but they just say the same shit

I want answers why my accounts were deleted so I can sue the morons for the headache

----------


## Cowboymike

> You should try getting a response from gofundme.
> I have sent dozens of emails from different accounts but they just say the same shit
> 
> I want answers why my accounts were deleted so I can sue the morons for the headache


Which is so weird... theyve been above and beyond in emailing me checking in and letting me know the status and finally when they said its just no longer in their system... cash app.. wait 10 days to wait 10 days to get a laundry list of required information to email in response to an automated response thatll take 3 days to be reviewed... they literally have no live support staff...

----------


## Obs

> Which is so weird... they’ve been above and beyond in emailing me checking in and letting me know the status and finally when they said it’s just no longer in their system... cash app.. wait 10 days to wait 10 days to get a laundry list of required information to email in response to an automated response that’ll take 3 days to be reviewed... they literally have no live support staff...


So you have to go through cash app? Why not try go fund me? They guarantee their shit so they claim

Every email I send I just get the same auto response

----------


## Obs

Gofundme has talked to me with live staff but once my accounts were deleted they wouldn't respond and I just get the same "we cant tell you for our safety" shit.

----------


## Cowboymike

> So you have to go through cash app? Why not try go fund me? They guarantee their shit so they claim
> 
> Every email I send I just get the same auto response


According to gofundme they processed it back to my card a long time ago... theres nothing further they can even do... cash app, on the other hand... has to credit it back to my account... as it sits, theyre literally keeping it and not crediting my account.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Gofundme has talked to me with live staff but once my accounts were deleted they wouldn't respond and I just get the same "we cant tell you for our safety" shit.


Omfg how aggravating!

----------


## Obs

I am sorry about all that bullshit man.
Please keep me posted. I may just have to send you $50 back

----------


## Cowboymike

> I am sorry about all that bullshit man.
> Please keep me posted. I may just have to send you $50 back


Its all good brother... Im just bummed because I wanted to donate... if I didnt just shell out all that cash for surgery and then get dick punched on forced days off from work Id just throw another at it and wait for this to wash out... but waiting for this to wash out is my only option... 

Itll happen, itll show up.. just learning the hard way on what programs we can use to get what we need done, done... 

Crossing my fingers ol jared can push this through somehow on his end and get us back upright...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 185

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
50mg Flash Labs Anavar (50mg @preworkout)



Monday I start caloric/macro counting again 

Meals:

Meal 1
Calories:
2 farm fresh eggs
2 turkey sausage patties
2 slices harvarti
2 English muffins 


Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps... Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, cinnamon 


Meal 2
Calories: 
1 choc cookie dough protein bar


Meal 3 
Calories: 
2 cups cottage cheese 
3 cups blue berries



Meal 4
Calories: 
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
1 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood


Meal 5
8oz Ground turkey 
3 servings fire roasted peppers and onion
6 tbsp green chilies
1/3 cup cheese 
1 cup red and brown rice w/garlic and green onion 
1 cup cauliflower rice 




Today I took it easy... woke up got busy taking care of stuff Ive been neglecting and then went ahead and just hit the gym and did fasted cardio... hit a shower, then a 90min massage, then I made breakfast sammies... got my chores and errands done today and simply took it easy... 


Definitely feel the soreness in my muscles from my little routine lol... tomorrow I imagine will be more fun... but thats ok. I welcome it. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have a long and good conversation with my daughter.. it still trips me out my child is in her mid 20s lol... 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 
Protein: 
Carbs: 
Fiber: 
Sugar: 
Fat: 


Workout:

Fasted cardio

----------


## balance

That meal 5 ground turkey looks like it would be awesome. I might have to mix up something similar this week.

----------


## Cowboymike

> That meal 5 ground turkey looks like it would be awesome. I might have to mix up something similar this week.


Its so good man lol.. chop some onion up into it and cook with turkey too... you can add a scoop of guacamole and or sour cream with it if youre looking to build it up more... but yeah bro, its a yummy treat ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 186

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
50mg Flash Labs Anavar (50mg @ 4pm)



Monday I start caloric/macro counting again 

Meals:

Meal 1
Calories:
2 farm fresh eggs
2 turkey sausage patties
2 slices harvarti
2 English muffins 


Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps... Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, cinnamon 


Meal 2
Calories: 
Oven roasted turkey sandwich with harvarti cheese 


Meal 3 
Calories: 
12oz boneless, skinless chicken thigh



Meal 4
Calories: 
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
1 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood


Meal 5
Calories: 
Red and brown rice 
Teriyaki chicken chunks 


Took a rest day today. I played sloth all day and just got my laundry done, meal prep finished and didnt accomplish anything else. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for my bodys rapid ability to heal. Pretty impressive recovery time imo lol... 


8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.00 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 
Protein: 
Carbs: 
Fiber: 
Sugar: 
Fat: 


Workout:

----------


## kelkel

> It’s so good man lol.. chop some onion up into it and cook with turkey too... you can add a scoop of guacamole and or sour cream with it if you’re looking to build it up more... but yeah bro, it’s a yummy treat ;0)


Post a pic of that next time you make it please!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Post a pic of that next time you make it please!


For sure brother ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 187

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
.25mg Caber
50mg Flash Labs Anavar (50mg preworkout) 
Blend:
200mg TrenE
125mg MastE
125mg TestE
Plus:
250mg TestC
100mg Deca 
100mg EQ


4 cups coffee... cinnamon infused into folders coffee grounds. 


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 260
Jimmy Dean Delights Breakfast sandwich 
Turkey sausage, egg white, cheese on English muffin 


Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps... Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, cinnamon 


Meal 2
Calories: 260
Jimmy Dean delights Breakfast sandwich 
Turkey sausage, egg white, cheese on English muffin 


Meal 3 
Calories: 380
2 choc peanut butter chunk protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 390
12oz boneless skinless chicken thigh


Meal 5 pre-workout shake
Calories: 675
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
1 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood


Meal 6
Calories: 720
8oz angus beef 
2 slices harvarti cheese 


Rain rain rain... 6-8 inches in 8-12 hours... thats quite a lot... its a mess out there... welcome to wintertime in the Pacific Northwest lol... 

Work went ok today, I felt alright. Im still a little saucy at my boss so there was a little unnecessary tension caused by me and my less than perfect attitude... its hard to treat someone with respect who doesnt treat you with respect though... now that I saw his true colors when it comes to his leadership qualities, I have no more respect for him as such... going to have to have a sit down with the powers that be soon and figure out how to proceed from here... 

Got through work, went to donate blood before the gym and got turned away for my BP being too high lol.. I shouldnt have taken that long ass hot shower and anavar after before going... oops..

Went to the gym with my newly found knowledge I had plenty of blood flow to go ;0) 

Pumped out a light weight shoulders and back routine.. super legit though.. it felt fan-friggin-tastic... I wanted to go heavier, but refrained. I can wait. Name of the game is just to get the muscles tuned up, primed and ready to go full bore next week and beyond... excited for arm day tomorrow.



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have a vehicle to drive and not have to rely on the public transit system. 


9:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,685
Protein: 299
Carbs: 135
Fiber: 44
Sugar: 19
Fat: 111


Workout: shoulders and back 


supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises

Shoulder press
3 sets @
50lbs x 50reps
3 sets @
45lbs x 50reps
3 sets @
40lbs x 50reps

Arnold press with a wrist twist @ end of movement... 
3 sets @
25s x 20reps
3 sets @ 
15s x 50reps
3 sets @
10s x failure 

Phase 2 super sets using 10lb plates
4 sets @
10lbs plates x 20reps each
front raises
lateral raises
Bent over rear delt raises

Mid rows
3 sets @
50lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
45lbs x 25 reps

High rows
3 sets @
50lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
46lbs x 25 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
50lbs x 25reps
3 sets @
45lbs x 25 reps

Rear delt fly machine 
8 sets @
50lbs x 50 reps

----------


## Obs

Back at it already! Lighter than norm like a smart guy.
Thats a lotta rain too. That much causes a lot of flooding here. Takes me forever just to find a road that isnt flooded on rare days like that. 

Glad you are back to the gym.

Btw, your rear delts have got to be destroyed after 400 reps! Jaysus man

----------


## charger69

Damn, thats almost what we receive in a full year here in SoCal (rain).

Your BP had to have been sky high. I believe the max is 100 . 
I went one time on ephedrine and right after a workout. I was just over so they had a supervisor check 10 minutes later. He passed me, but I am not sure if anything changed.

Cowboy- I thought it was impossible to piss you off. Your boss must be a real asshole. Just take it easy and act on a professional level with him...... He probably doesnt deserve it, but think about yourself. Dont give him a reason to make you look bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

Charger is giving terrible advice. 

Catch him alone in the pisser and beat the shit out of him. Then bang your forehead on the urinal and piss on the wall and all over him while he is unconscious.

Call the cops and explain how you were taking a piss and he came up behid you and banged your head into the urinal and attacked you. The evidence is in your favor. 

You beat his ass, got him fired, thrown in jail, and pissed on him. 

If thats not enough vengance, say when you walked in he had his pecker out, you started laughing at how small it was while you were peeing and thats what set the crazy bastard off.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 188

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
50mg Flash Labs Anavar (100mg preworkout) 


4 cups coffee... cinnamon infused into folders coffee grounds. 


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 260
Jimmy Dean Delights Breakfast sandwich 
Turkey sausage, egg white, cheese on English muffin 


Meal 2
Calories: 765
Sammich
1 harvarti cheese slice 
5oz Black Forest ham 
4oz hot n sweet jalapeños 
4 cups classic garden mix
2 slice sour dough 
Sweet onion and bacon vinaigrette 



Meal 3 
Calories: 380
2 choc peanut butter chunk protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 390
12oz boneless skinless chicken thigh


Meal 5 pre-workout shake
Calories: 675
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
1 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps... Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine


What a day... work was brutal.. barely left enough gas in my tank to workout... I guess I dont really realize how taxing and physical my job really is... until Im not 100% and fatigue a little easier while on the mend... I mean, today was probably a 40% day... definitely not the busiest or most physical of an average normal day... but man it whooped my ass... 

I decided to drop a couple extra anavar to help boost me into the gym... that worked to a point... but an exhausted body is an exhausted body... I had all the willingness, drive and now energy to go... but my muscles are weakened and I had to fight for mine tonight lol... 

Despite my having to put extra effort mentally I will say one thing, I can see all my hard work shining in the pump... for once the mirror isnt telling me what a fat ass no muscle having punk I was... it gave me my props and an atta boy youre fucking killing it sense of being... thats a nice change



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful it didnt rain as much as they predicted... it was so bad out today at a fraction of the prediction... (like just under 2inches... asshole liars lol) grateful to make it home safe and sound. 


8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus

Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,470
Protein: 267
Carbs: 204
Fiber: 46
Sugar: 66
Fat: 67


Workout: tanning & arms 

Arms

Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
4 set @
35lbs x 15 reps
3 set @
30lbs x 15reps
3 set @
25lbs x 15reps 
3 set @
15lbs x 15reps

Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
4 sets @
30lbs x 20reps
4 sets @
25lbs x 20reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
4 sets @ 
30lbs x 20reps 
4 sets @
25lbs x 20reps 

Preacher curls w/easy bar
4 sets @
50lbs x 30reps

Flexor incline curls 
4 sets @
25lbs x slow to failure 


-Triceps-

Cable triceps push downs w/bar
1 set @
80lbs x 50reps
4 sets @
100lbs x 15reps
4 sets @
80lbs x 15reps
4 sets @ 
60lbs x 15reps

Reverse push downs w/bar 
4 sets @
80lbs x 15reps

Push downs w/rope 
4 sets @
80lbs x failure

----------


## Cowboymike

> Back at it already! Lighter than norm like a smart guy.
> Thats a lotta rain too. That much causes a lot of flooding here. Takes me forever just to find a road that isnt flooded on rare days like that. 
> 
> Glad you are back to the gym.
> 
> Btw, your rear delts have got to be destroyed after 400 reps! Jaysus man


The burn brother, is crazy lol.. 

weathermen are lying cunts and though Im glad it didnt rain as much as they said... it pisses me off they never have to be right lol...

----------


## Cowboymike

> Damn, thats almost what we receive in a full year here in SoCal (rain).
> 
> Your BP had to have been sky high. I believe the max is 100 . 
> I went one time on ephedrine and right after a workout. I was just over so they had a supervisor check 10 minutes later. He passed me, but I am not sure if anything changed.
> 
> Cowboy- I thought it was impossible to piss you off. Your boss must be a real asshole. Just take it easy and act on a professional level with him...... He probably doesnt deserve it, but think about yourself. Dont give him a reason to make you look bad. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im definitely trying... Im just at my wits end with him... its pretty much time to do a sit down and see what direction the main bosses are thinking we are going to go in... I hired in thinking we were going to grow the service department... but theres been zero progression forward... simply putting it, the current leadership have a lot of install experience. Theyre def good at what they do... pros in their own rights... but theyre just that. Installers... they dont understand the business side, sales, team building, opening up avenues for revenue etc... everything Im actually pretty good at... theres zero leadership and a shit ton of micro management... I cant work under these dudes for much longer... so I can either help them build an empire.. or I can help someone else build one... or in 3 more years the irs will be off my back and Ill build my own empire... this time Ill hire a CFO smarty pants though so I dont get locked into another almost million owed to the irs and have to wait 10 more years for them to back off...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 189

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
50mg Flash Labs Anavar (50mg preworkout) 
Blend:
200mg TrenE
125mg MastE
125mg TestE
Plus:
250mg TestC

4 cups coffee... cinnamon infused into folders coffee grounds. 


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 600
5 large farm fresh eggs
10 servings egg whites


Meal 2
Calories: 380
2 choc peanut butter chunk protein bar


Meal 3 
Calories: 407
2 cups cottage cheese


Meal 4
Calories: 390
12oz boneless skinless chicken thigh


Meal 5 pre-workout shake
Calories: 845
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
2 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps... Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine


Meal 6
Calories: 930
3 large farm fresh eggs
2 slice sourdough
4oz chorizo
2 slice tillamook Monterey Jack cheese


Overall good day. Good productive work day, positive interactions with others, got all my tasks completed...

Got home dropped some var, downed my shake and got my ass to the gym before my internal crybaby could surface and try to talk me out of it... hammered out a lightweight but medium volume chest routine... excellent pump, looking full, it was a great workout... I really found my zone and stayed in that bad boy the whole time... I had plenty of energy and I could have easily went much longer... but gauging on how sore my other muscles are, I decided that was good enough for tonight... lets see how it feels in the next couple days lol.. I feel like Im getting eye balled a little lately... cant tell if its really happening or if its in my head... 

Im beat though and hoping to get some god solid sleep in tonight ;0) 

Hope yall had a kick ass hump day!! 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful I seemed to have a better attitude towards life today. Which helped my over all day with positive interactions with others. 


8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,552
Protein: 428
Carbs: 146
Fiber: 43
Sugar: 17
Fat: 135


Workout: light weight Chest

8 supersets @ 20 reps each movement:
Flat bench dumbbell press, 35lb, w/wrist twist and chest squeeze and then svene press w/10lb plate 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
80lbs x 20reps 
3 sets @ 
100lbs x 20reps
3 sets @
80lbs x failure reps

Incline dumbbell press
4 sets @
35lbs x 15reps

Incline dumbbell fly
4 sets @
35lbs x 15 reps

Incline champagne press
4 sets @
35lbs x 10 reps

Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @ 
40lbs x 10 reps 

Decline dumbbell flys
3 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Cable flys
6 sets mid range 
100 lbs x 15 reps 
1 set to failure 

High range 
3 sets
100lbs x 15 reps
1 set to failure

Low range 
3 sets
100lbs x 15 
1 set to failure

----------


## Cowboymike

OBS! Fucking cash app finally contacted me back! Lol... said in 3-5 days I will be credited back...

----------


## Obs

> OBS! Fucking cash app finally contacted me back! Lol... said in 3-5 days I will be credited back...


Lol holy fuck! Sorry brother!
That was a lotta hassle man!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Lol holy fuck! Sorry brother!
> That was a lotta hassle man!


Its all good man... lessons learned though... I did learn I was banned from gofundme and if I want to have an account with them they want me to send a picture of my ID  I told ol Jared they be smoking some good shit over there, I didnt see any reason why Id be needing an account with them thats going to require my sending pictures of my identification...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 190

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
50mg Flash Labs Anavar (50mg preworkout) 


4 cups coffee... cinnamon infused into folders coffee grounds. 


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 600
5 large farm fresh eggs
10 servings egg whites


Meal 2
Calories: 380
2 choc peanut butter chunk protein bar


Meal 3 
Calories: 407
2 cups cottage cheese


Meal 4
Calories: 390
12oz boneless skinless chicken thigh


Meal 5 pre-workout shake
Calories: 845
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
2 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps... Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine


Today I owned the day... I got to go solo on this job and luckily tomorrow its just me as well.. only for half day though... but man I hit my zone and just plugged away... answers came easily for problems that came up, my work came out solid, symmetrical, looks right and tight... I love days like this... 

I decided on legs tonight, was suppose to hit shoulders and back, but I think I want to focus some more on legs... these suckers are just stubborn as hell... they dont want to grow... Im hoping thatll change after the new year and I can start pushing heavier weight again... Im pretty much healed up there now... now my head needs to finish healing and I should be gtg... 

Man the fire in my legs though... rocked the house... I pushed through the burn anyway and was blessed with the penguin walk all the way to the car and up stairs into the shower lol... Im pretty sure Ill be feeling this tomorrow... 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for clear minded days to remind me things dont always gotta be so tough... 


8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,622
Protein: 378
Carbs: 94
Fiber: 43
Sugar: 17
Fat: 78


Workout:

Leg day

Leg press
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 slow reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 50 reps
4 sets @
270lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 30 reps 

Incline leg press 
4 sets @
270lbs x 20 reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @
90lbs x failure reps 

Leg extensions 
1 set @
80lbs x 30 reps
4 sets @
110lbs x 15 reps
4 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps
4 sets @
80lbs x failure reps

Leg curls
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
130lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
100lbs x failure reps

Weighted step ups, 2ft platform 
6 sets @
25s in each hand x 10 reps

Weighted Walking lunges 
3 sets @
25s in each hand x 20 lunges 

Weightless squats, just bar
5 sets @ 50 slow reps each 

Weightless hack squats, on sled 
5 sets @ 50 slow reps

----------


## Obs

> It’s all good man... lessons learned though... I did learn I was banned from gofundme and if I want to have an account with them they want me to send a picture of my ID  I told ol Jared they be smoking some good shit over there, I didn’t see any reason why I’d be needing an account with them that’s going to require my sending pictures of my identification...


They are some pieces of shit in my eyes for eternity

----------


## kelkel

Add some mandarin oranges (and juice) with the cottage cheese and it's awesome.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Add some mandarin oranges (and juice) with the cottage cheese and it's awesome.


I never even thought of that!! I dont mind it plain though ;0) but damn some mandarin chunks in there sounds pretty friggin good to me!

----------


## kelkel

> I never even thought of that!! I don’t mind it plain though ;0) but damn some mandarin chunks in there sounds pretty friggin good to me!


You won't eat it plain again. I'll use both mandarin oranges and a few grapes as well. Awesome.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 191

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
.25 caber
Blend:
200mg TrenE
125mg MastE
125mg TestE
Plus:
250mg TestC
100mg Deca 
100mg EQ

Pre-workout:
100mg Flash Labs Anavar 


4 cups coffee... cinnamon infused into folders coffee grounds. 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 600
5 large farm fresh eggs
10 servings egg whites


Meal 2
Calories: 380
2 choc peanut butter chunk protein bar


Meal 3 
Calories: 407
2 cups cottage cheese


Meal 4
Calories: 1,261
8oz Smoked Turkey Breast
8oz Smoked ham
1/2 cup serving garlic mashed potato 
3 cups mixed salad blend
4 tbsp ranch dressing
1 cup corn kernels 



Meal 5 post-workout shake
Calories: 845
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
2 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps... Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine


Enjoyed a half day at work... despite the fact I wish I had the full day to get more done, it was nice to have a half day... I learned that my boss took a nice easy day for himself at the office though.. that agitated me tbh... simply because I feel, if youre a boss and theres a deadline or a need to get the job sooner than you tell me... maybe you should either, give me help, an apprentice or 2, or get your ass over there and help me out.... so needless to say, despite my best efforts and quite frankly, my ass kicking job well done, getting done, what I got done... it apparently wasnt good enough and Ill be needing at least one more full day in order to complete... cry me a river... 

Well, any who, there was a company bbq and Xmas party deal for lunch, I ate like a king... sadly for my bosses poor decision to leave his guy out in the field to work while he was being lazy at the office, the main boss made my boss miss the bbq because of an emergency service call that came in... so he made him go out in the call instead of me lol... 

Got a short day at work as we could leave anytime after the raffle and prizes portion was over... so I decided to get home and get gym ready...

Popped 100mg anavar and I was off to the races lmao... 

I actually went to the gym expecting to do shoulders and back... I kind of did shoulders, back, arms, chest and then had time and plenty of energy and planning to go hiking tomorrow so no gym... so I busted out 45min cardio... obviously that high protein lunch and 100mg if anavar lit a fire up in that ass lol... good lawdy... needless to say I feel gtg and ready to go balls to the wall starting next week... full routine, full weight pushing. Game on. 

Oh!!! I received the most anticipated letter of the year today!!! The IRS has deemed me uncollectible still and will not pursue collection efforts towards me for now... thank goodness... I honestly thought I was going to get nailed this time... I had a lot of prevailing wage pay this year and it fluffed my annual by quite a bit.. the new irs agent assigned to me is tough as nails and seems hard of heart.. I was literally very surprised to see I was granted a pass again for now... I thought she was going to nail me to planks... Im so very grateful she did not... so, until around July, I dont have to worry about my paychecks getting garnished... which believe me, is a stress relief well needed right now with my medical bills weighing me down.. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful that I kept my side of the street clean today and owe no one any apologies for any misbehaviors... 




8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,493
Protein: 405
Carbs: 153
Fiber: 51
Sugar: 42
Fat: 136


Workout:

I didnt even write it down... I just did a little bit of everything... 4 movement supersets 30+ reps a piece... shoulders, back, chest, arms... and then cardio... 2.5 hours at the gym today lol... I fucking crushed it, theres zero doubt about that..

----------


## Obs

I love the unplanned workouts most
I get better effect. 

Fuck the irs btw

----------


## Cowboymike

> I love the unplanned workouts most
> I get better effect. 
> 
> Fuck the irs btw


Lol I agree brother... I only have to make it 2 more years and they cant touch me... its been a very long battle... almost home free

And I feel this workout was beyond my words... it was euphoric in a way

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 192

Rest day & Cheat day

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
50mg Flash Labs Anavar ([email protected])


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 821
Pumpkin crepe 
Loaded breakfast crepe, sausage, egg, cheese, spinach and mushrooms



Meal 2 
Calories: 520
2 jimmy dean breakfast sandwiches 



Meal 3
Calories: 1,020
General Tsuai chicken
Low mein noodles
1 fortune cookie 





(First part is Copy n paste from anavar log.. Im being lazy AF)

Woke up at 4am and drove out to one of my favorite hiking spots... More for beginners. As the trails are nice and wide, you get to see up to 10 waterfalls, depending which route you take and theres no real dangers youll encounter such as slipping off of cliffs or over waterfalls... ground was frozen and I was grateful I didnt spare any expense on my hiking boots made for slippery conditions... I kept a pretty good pace to keep the heart rate up and despite my being in pretty good shape, Id be a liar if I didnt rightly admit the hike still taxed my ass lol... I did attempt fasted but quickly learned that I would be needing fuel and a full gallon of water to make it the 9 miles round trip... it was pretty foggy and cold out... i didnt get to watch the sunrise though, I was a bit bummed about that... but I liked peeling off my layers and seeing all the steam come off of my head and body. I felt like a beast lol


I then went to eat a bomb ass cheat breakfast, took care of my chores and errands and closed out this fantastic rest day with a 90 min massage and then Chinese food... put a fork in me, Im done.... a good day indeed 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for non slip boot treads to keep me upright all day ;0) 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons

Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,361
Protein: 300
Carbs: 246
Fiber: 24
Sugar: 80
Fat: 109


Workout:

Hiking

----------


## Obs

I gotta work on my gratitude.
You are a good man cowboy

----------


## Cowboymike

> I gotta work on my gratitude.
> You are a good man cowboy


Its actually helping a little tbh... after I think of the item, I think about it for about 3-5 minutes using support thoughts of the item.. to kind of really bring it to why, how and really consider the gratitude item... I kind of realize how much I just blow through my day to day taking even the most simplest of items for granted...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 193

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 

Pre-workout 
100mg Flash Labs Anavar 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 960
10 servings egg whites
3 large farm fresh eggs
6oz smoked ham
2 slices Monterey Jack cheese


Meal 2 
Calories: 640-ish estimate 
Left over Chinese from last night
General Taos chicken 
Low mien noodles 


Meal 3
Calories: 720
2 angus beef patties
2 Monterey Jack cheese slice


Meal 4
Calories: 407
2 cups cottage cheese 


Meal 5 post-workout shake
Calories: 845
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
2 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps... Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine


A complete and slothful day today... I started to feel a bit stir crazy though so I popped some var and got my ass to the gym... my entire upper body is wrecked though so I just banged out legs... which is aggravating to me... my legs should be screwed from the hike and or from working them out just a few days ago... but theyre not... such a stubborn muscle group for me... trying to get them to grow is my nemesis.... they can sure AF handle a workload and recovery is super fast... 2019 is going to be legs 2 xs a week year... one heavy, one high volume... hopefully wake these beasts up... 

Regardless, it felt great to get in the gym today. Pretty much empty and I had full rein to do as I wished... I wanted to get back out in the woods to hike but the rain forecast made me decide against it... Im not one of those who would survive if I get hurt or stuck out there lol... just sayin, gym was a better option. 

Tomorrow Ill hit the gym early and get some tanning in... platelet donation in afternoon and then get home to start smoking the turkey... 





Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have a warm and heated place I get to be in, during these cold ass and rainy days... 



8:00pm will be 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,572
Protein: 373
Carbs: 141
Fiber: 24
Sugar: 48
Fat: 160


Workout:

Leg day


Leg press
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 slow reps
4 sets @
360lbs x 20 reps
4 sets @
270lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 30 reps 

Incline leg press 
4 sets @
360lbs x 20 reps
4 sets @
270lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 30 reps 

Leg extensions 
1 set @
80lbs x 30 reps
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps
4 sets @
130lbs x 15 reps
4 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps

Leg curls
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

Weighted step ups, 2 platform 
6 sets @
45s in each hand x 10 reps

Weighted Walking lunges 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 20 lunges 

90lb squats, 
5 sets @ 50 slow reps each 

90lb hack squats, on sled 
5 sets @ 50 slow reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 194
Merry Christmas Eve!! 


Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
Blend:
200mg TrenE
125mg MastE
125mg TestE
Plus:
250mg TestC
150mg Deca 
150mg EQ

Pre-workout 
100mg Flash Labs Anavar 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: pre-workout shake
Calories: 845
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
2 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps... Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine



Meal 2 
Calories: 870
3 large farm fresh eggs
4oz chorizo 
1/3 shredded Mexican cheese
8 tbsp black olives
1 slice great seed bread 


Meal 3
Calories: 1,325
12oz dark meat turkey
2 pieces garlic bread
1/2 cup garlic mashed potato
6oz smoked ham
1/2 cup corn 
1 cup green beans 


Woke up and headed off to the gym to get there between its limited hours today... gym was of course packed... but hey man, thats pretty bad ass theres so many others dedicated to this lifestyle and that we all go to the same gym.. it sure was never like this over at 24h fitness...

First day back to regular routine... smashed it... I shouldve upped the weight a bit... not only did I clear my whole routine, I seriously had enough energy to keep going... I felt good, I felt strong and I was pleased to see I didnt lose any strength during my little life misstep and unexpected sideline from my regular routine...

Days been good today so far and Ill go back to being involved ;0)

Hope yall are having an amazing holiday with good food and surrounded with love! 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for good food, being with loved ones and for the clarity on whats important in this life. 



8:00pm will be 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,740
Protein: 224
Carbs: 134
Fiber: 21
Sugar: 30
Fat: 144


Workout:

Arm workout:
1 min rest between heavier sets
30 sec rest between lighter sets 


Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
4 set @
65lbs x 10 reps
3 set @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
55lbs x 8 reps 
3 set @
50lbs x 8 reps

Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
4 sets @
50lbs x 8 reps
4 sets @
45lbs x 8 reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
4 sets @ 
50lbs x 8 reps 
4 sets @
45lbs x 8 reps 

Preacher curls w/easy bar
4 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Preacher hammer curls w/dumbbell
4 [email protected]
35lbs x slow to failure

Flexor incline curls 
4 sets @
25lbs x slow to failure 
4 sets @
15lbs x slow to failure 


-Triceps-

Cable triceps push downs w/bar
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 12 reps
4 sets @
200lbs x 12 reps
4 sets @ 
160lbs x 12 reps

Reverse push downs w/bar 
4 sets @
160lbs x 12 reps

Push downs w/rope 
4 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
4 sets @
120lbs x slow to failure 


-Forearms-

Reverse curl w/straight bar
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

Wrist curl w/straight bar
4 sets @
80lbs x 10 reps


Reverse wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 196

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
.25mg caber 
Blend:
200mg TrenE
125mg MastE
125mg TestE
Plus:
250mg TestC
50mg FL Anavar 

& Pre-workout 100mg FL Anavar 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 612
6oz applewood smoked ham
8oz dark meat turkey


Meal 2 
Calories: 410
3oz applewood smoked ham
2 slice great seed bread 
1 slice Monterey Jack cheese slice


Meal 3
Calories: 407
2 cups cottage cheese 


Meal 4
Calories: 608
3 large farm fresh eggs
10 tator tots 
1/3 cup shredded Mexican cheese
1/8 serving country pork sausage


Meal 5 post workout shake
Calories: 545
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
2 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps... Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine


Work went alright today.. definitely had a little trouble warming up my engines to get rolling into the work day lol... not my most productive day today.. but I still got the job done. 

I was super tired when I got home and my brain went into over drive trying to convince me to just stay home where its warm... all the while I popped some anavar and started getting dressed anyway and allowed my smart feet to get me where I needed to go.. once at the gym and in my warm up sets, its like an inner demon took over... I went straight beast mode and there was no stopping me... veins started bulging, blood was pumping, chest was heating up... I smoked my routine and almost stayed longer... but my calories are not enough for the day and I may have pushed over already.. but yesterdays down day should help in the bigger picture... I walked out of the gym feeling like the hulk... my ILS in full effect lol jk jk jk I dont walk around like that I swear... I was blessed with the euphoric feeling I get after pushing myself past limits... a natural high indeed... drank my shake, showered and now winding down for the night... 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be able to work indoors and not out in the cold rain today. 



8:00pm will be 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,581
Protein: 272
Carbs: 108
Fiber: 18
Sugar: 28
Fat: 115


Workout:
Chest day 

4 supersets @ 20 reps each movement:
Flat bench dumbbell press, 40lb, w/wrist twist and chest squeeze and then svene press w/25lb plate 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
250lbs x 10 reps 
3 sets @ 
220lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps

Incline dumbbell press
4 sets @
55lbs x 10 reps

Incline dumbbell fly
4 sets @
45lbs x 10 reps

Incline champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 10 reps 

Decline dumbbell flys
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Cable flys
6 sets mid range 
100 lbs x 15 reps 
1 set to failure 

High range 
4 sets
100lbs x 15 reps
1 set to failure

Low range 
4 sets
100lbs x 15 
1 set to failure

----------


## Obs

"Smart feet guide me"

I like that. That is dedication

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 197

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 

Pre-workout 100mg Anavar 


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 512
8oz dark turkey meat
Romain lettuce leaves to act like shells
1 Monterey Jack cheese slice


Meal 2 
Calories: 512
8oz dark turkey meat
Romain lettuce leaves to act like shells
1 Monterey Jack cheese slice


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bars


Meal 4
Calories: 380
2 choc peanut butter chunk protein bars


Meal 5
Calories: 407
2 cups cottage cheese 


Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps... Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine




Not sure whats going on with my body today... but I swore eventually I was going to lock up and cease up... anytime I put tension on any muscle it would knot right up and cramp into a tight locking ball... so painful... Ive had an episode on a single muscle, mainly hamstrings before.. never a full body assault... my muscles are so weak today and I had zero stamina... Ive been eating good.. not too much today, but plenty in the tank and reserves from all week... 90min full body firm and effective massage every week... I take plenty of potassium and I drink water like a dehydrated camel... so odd.. very out of the blue... I dont understand wtf... Im literally on the very ass end of my current cycle.. like last week.. maybe its time for a break... Im clueless tbh. I dont like it though lol.. I lock all up in cramps that I have to force the muscle to stretch back out...

I went and did my workout.. had to fight to get it done... but after blood was moving good, no issues... cool down, back at it again... ggggrrrr 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have my eyesight 



8:00pm will be 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,191
Protein: 234
Carbs: 88
Fiber: 68
Sugar: 9
Fat: 105


Workout:

Shoulders and back 

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises


Shoulder press
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps

Arnold press with a wrist twist @ end of movement... 
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x failure 

Phase 2 super sets using plates
4 sets @
25lbs plates x 10 reps each
front raises
lateral raises
Bent over rear delt raises

Mid rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 12 reps

High rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

----------


## Old Duffer

Listen to your body friend. I'm no help otherwise. Sry.

----------


## Obs

> Day 197
> 
> Upon wake up:
> 20mg Omeprazole
> 12.5mg Aromasin 
> 
> Pre-workout 100mg Anavar 
> 
> 
> ...


On the cramps... Drink two cups of pickle juice and a jug of pedialyte and rotate with water every cup or so. 

I do this in the summer before recharging with insulin .

----------


## Cowboymike

> On the cramps... Drink two cups of pickle juice and a jug of pedialyte and rotate with water every cup or so. 
> 
> I do this in the summer before recharging with insulin.


Ill go grab some from the store tomorrow on my errand runs... Ill try anything!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 198

Last pin of this cycle under current dosages... will jump to trt protocol starting Monday... 

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
.25 caber 
Last pin:
200mg TrenE
125mg MastE
125mg TestE
Plus:
300mg TestC
300mg Deca 

Pre-workout 100mg Flash Labs Anavar 


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 640
3 farm fresh large eggs 
10 servings egg whites
6oz sliced smoked ham 


Meal 2 
Calories: 512
8oz dark turkey meat
Romain lettuce leaves to act like shells
1 Monterey Jack cheese slice


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bars


Meal 4
Calories: 380
2 choc peanut butter chunk protein bars


Meal 5
Calories: 407
2 cups cottage cheese 


Meal 5 post workout shake
Calories: 545
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
2 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
2 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps... Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine


Well, last pin of this cycle is in... my glutes will be happy to not be harpooned 3 xs a week... 

I wont be returning EQ to the line up for a while... Im curious about something and want to let my body have a break to see if things change at all or not... so Ill run a test and low dose Deca protocol.. until the npp shows up.. at which time Ill switch over to test and low npp to test that combo out... Im still hunting for a solid trt protocol... 

Work went good today, muscles arent as crampy, but if flexed or contracted tightly, it immediately locks into place and is very painful to undo... 

My upper body being in such disarray, I hit legs tonight... my legs are just soldiers.. they put in the work no matter what... I dont know how theyre still so small lol... soon though, I will be cleared to start pushing weight.. I just have to be careful to clench the brown eye tight during movements... 

Nothing else really special to report today... 

My gym has been doing a lot of remodeling... Im afraid theyre adding CrossFit gear in there... Im afraid of the future of my gym.. 

Tomorrow is massage, errands and rest day... I think Ill go do cardio though.. just an easy pace to get the blood flowing... we will see... not 100% committed... I want to have some good heal time before I go for my maxes on Sunday...



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have a roof over my head, food in my belly, shoes on my feet and fresh clean clothes on my body.... 



8:00pm will be 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,864
Protein: 364
Carbs: 104
Fiber: 74
Sugar: 18
Fat: 103


Workout:

Legs 

Leg press
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 slow reps
4 sets @
360lbs x 20 reps
4 sets @
270lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 30 reps 

Incline leg press 
4 sets @
360lbs x 20 reps
4 sets @
270lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 30 reps 

Leg extensions 
1 set @
80lbs x 30 reps
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps
4 sets @
130lbs x 15 reps
4 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps

Leg curls
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

Weighted step ups, 2ft platform 
6 sets @
45s in each hand x 10 reps

Weighted Walking lunges 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 20 lunges 

Weightless squats, just bar
5 sets @ 50 slow reps each 

Weightless hack squats, on sled 
5 sets @ 50 slow reps

----------


## Obs

Enjoy your day off man!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 199

Rest Day/Cheat Day

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
50mg Flash Anavar 
@4pm 50mg Flash Labs Anavar 


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: ??? Like 1600ish? 
-Scramble-
5 farm fresh egg 
1 cup spinach
Diced Onions 
Sliced Mushrooms
Sliced Cherry Tomatos
1/3 cup shredded cheese
4oz Country pork sausage 
1/2 cup diced jalapeño 

-pancakes-
3 fluffy paleo pancakes with 1oz syrup and melted butter 




Meal 2 
Calories: ????? 1800ish? 
1 cup mashed potato
12oz chicken breast with melted mozerella, (sauce of: mayo, Parmesan, sour cream, pepper and salt) 

Salad of 8 cups spinach, 4 cups Romain sliced tomato, cheese, bacon bits, olives, boiled eggs, sliced mushroom, sesame and sweet onion dressing 





Had a very chill day today.. got my errands ran, shopping done... massage taken care of... I should not have done legs and then go for massage the next day... the pain is insanely good.. I thought Id have to tap out a few times tbh... but ego, wouldnt let me lol... not that she probably couldnt feel me lock up flexing to keep her out lol... then relaxing to let her back in, rinse repeat.. this therapist sends me to another world though.. like literally Im awake, but Im not exactly awake at the same time... Ill even snore, but never fall asleep... its so weird... I can feel everything, but I stop responding to anything... its literally like my body just shuts down and I go to another level of existence... I mean, I literally start a snore while wife awake.. wtf is that even about? 

Ended up over at a good friends house for some dinner, board games and a movie.. despite my head being in clouds all day it was nice to hang out with them. 






Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for great massages and good times with loved ones 



10:00pm will be 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus

Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 
Protein: 
Carbs: 
Fiber: 
Sugar: 
Fat: 


Workout:

Sloth crunches and jaw jacking

----------


## kelkel

You try the cottage cheese with mandarin oranges yet?

----------


## Cowboymike

> You try the cottage cheese with mandarin oranges yet?


I just bought a bunch from Costco and will be trying it out tomorrow ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 200

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 

Pre-Workout
100mg Flash Labs Anavar 


Meals:

Meal 1 Pre-workout shake
Calories: 545
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
1 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
1 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps... Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine


Meal 2
Calories: 875
5 farm fresh eggs scramble
10 servings egg whites
4oz Country pork sausage 
1/2 cup sliced mushrooms



Meal 3 
Calories: 1,139
12oz chicken breast
Salad of 8 cups spinach, 4 cups Romain lettuce, sliced tomato, cheese, bacon bits, olives, chopped boiled eggs, sliced mushroom, sesame and sweet onion dressing. 


Meal 4
Calories: 437
8oz smoked ham
3 cups steamed broccoli



Woke up with high hopes at hitting some big weight today... not my day today... so I slipped into a normal arm routine instead of continuing to other body parts... Ill wait a few weeks for a better idea and accuracy of where Im truly at anyway since the cycles done... 

Today was bright, sunny but chilly... decided to head over to the trails and just mosey on around checking out waterfalls and trail conditions... was so gorgeous out! 

Got laundry done, gym done, no tanning today.. some meal prep completed. Just going to be sandwiches, cottage cheese and easy meals this week... 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have legs and the ability to walk freely and without pain or issues... 



8:00pm will be 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,996
Protein: 359
Carbs: 93
Fiber: 48
Sugar: 22
Fat: 117


Workout:
Arm day

Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
1 set @
85lbs x failed to pull clean rep 
1 set @
75lbs x 2 clean reps, 1 failed slop rep
4 set @
65lbs x 10 reps
3 set @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
55lbs x 8 reps 
3 set @
50lbs x 8 reps

Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
4 sets @
50lbs x 8 reps
4 sets @
45lbs x 8 reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
4 sets @ 
45lbs x 8 reps 
4 sets @
35lbs x 8 reps 

Preacher curls w/easy bar
4 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Preacher hammer curls w/dumbbell
4 [email protected]
35lbs x slow to failure

Flexor incline curls 
4 sets @
25lbs x slow to failure 
4 sets @
15lbs x slow to failure 


-Triceps-

Cable triceps push downs w/bar
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 12 reps
4 sets @
200lbs x 12 reps
4 sets @ 
160lbs x 12 reps

Reverse push downs w/bar 
4 sets @
160lbs x 12 reps

Push downs w/rope 
4 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
4 sets @
120lbs x slow to failure 


-Forearms-

Reverse curl w/straight bar
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

Wrist curl w/straight bar
4 sets @
80lbs x 10 reps


Reverse wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 201

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 

Woke up late so didnt hit my morning pin. Moved to pre-workout... but gym was closed :0( received an NPP today so dropping the Deca .. to run that instead to try it out.. 

Pre-Workout/no workout 
125mg TestC
100mg NPP


Meals:

Meal 1 
Calories: 260
1 jimmy dean delight breakfast sandwich 
English muffin, cheese, turkey sausage, egg white


Meal 2
Calories: 260
1 jimmy dean delight breakfast sandwich 
English muffin, cheese, turkey sausage, egg white


Meal 3 
Calories: 567
1 cup mandarin orange slices
2 cups cottage cheese


Meal 4
Calories: 380
2 brownie chocolate chunk protein bars


Meal 5
Calories: 380
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bars


Meal 6
Calories: 870
1 Chili cheese burger 



Woke up late today.. but got to work on time even though frazzled in the brain... busted through the work day and excited to get off a little early so I could get into the gym... 

I was disappointed to see that the gym closed already... i really wanted to get time in knowing I owed my lady a date night at our favorite burger joint... but no dice :0(

I got a little treat in the mail today. A little NPP sample ;0) Ive never ran it before so Im excited to see if I have any luck with it.. dropping the Deca and already dropped the EQ.. Ill run just the npp and test for now, while I cruise. Gym says it opens at 12 tomorrow... so Ill go donate blood and then go give my platelets and a plasma donation... thin things out a little as I can feel its a bit on the thick side right now... 

Happy New Years all!! Got a fire going and the lady and I will Netflix and chill the rest of the night. 

Much love and respect to you all 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for another New Years to celebrate alive and well... 


8:00pm will be 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,717
Protein: 236
Carbs: 235
Fiber: 68
Sugar: 60
Fat: 100


Workout:

Gym closed :0(

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 202

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 


Meals:

Meal 1 
Calories: 860
5 large farm fresh eggs
10 servings egg whites 
2 turkey sausage patty 


Meal 2
Calories: 650
Grilled Sammich
2 slice great seed bread
3oz sliced roast beef
4oz sliced Black Forest ham 
1 serving avocado oil mayo
2 servings mustard 
1 pepper jack cheese slice 


Meal 3 
Calories: 567
2 cups cottage cheese
1 cup mandarin oranges


Meal 4
Calories: 545
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
1 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
1 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps... Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine



Had a great date night with my woman last night... I actually felt connected with her and had a good time.. I definitely need to work on making more of an effort to do a couple date nights a month at a minimum.. Ive definitely dropped the ball in that department... 

Woke up and just chilled until the gym opened. Got in a kind of forced routine. I was slacking a bit though. I think I was getting use to the anavar kicking off the preworkout lol.. I gotta recharge the system to pull it off on its own again... I
got through the workout though and got ready to go to Red Cross for platelet.. Glad I wasnt turned away this time.. apparently theyve been using the wrong cuff... the lady said she was just using the same one shes always used for me.. but Ive out grown it. So thats why I kept failing.. she used the bigger one and I was right in range... I felt a little proud about that lol... but was searching faces for any kind of suspicions... either its not that noticeable or theyd be crazy good poker players lol.. she did give my arm a squeeze though and a hmph lol... 

Its back to the grind tomorrow... next off days not until the next surgery in April... ready to start pulling in some hours and get my ass caught back up.. not going to lie that last surgery kind of forced the belt to tighten up... but, nothing I cant recover from as long as Im steadily pulling back in the hours... meals will just be a bit simple and plain for a bit... 

This years going to be a good year. I can feel it in my soul... 


Daily gratitude item:
Truly Grateful to have the ability to go workout... 



8:00pm will be 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,622
Protein: 289
Carbs: 121
Fiber: 16
Sugar: 62
Fat: 98


Workout:

Shoulders Day

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises


Arnold press with a wrist twist @ end of movement... 
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x 10 reps

Front Raises (with straight bar)
3 sets @ 
70lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps


Cable upright Rows
4 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps


Bent Over Lateral Raises (single cable)
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
45lbs x 10 reps


Front Raises (dumbbells) 
3 sets @
35lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Lateral dumbbell Raises 
4 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Seated cable lateral Raises 
3 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Seated Machine Press 
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
100lbs x failure

----------


## Proximal

Been reading for a bit. Like your log.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Been reading for a bit. Like your log.


Thank you brother ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 203

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
100mg NPP


Meals:

Meal 1 
Calories: 260
Jimmy dean egg white, turkey sausage and cheese on English muffin 


Meal 2
Calories: 567
2 cups cottage cheese
1 cup mandarin orange slices 


Meal 3 
Calories: 380 
2 chocolate peanut butter chunk protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 380 
2 chocolate chunk brownie bar protein bar


Meal 5
Calories: 690
Sandwich 
2 slice great seed bread
1 pepper jack cheese slice
5 tsp mustard 
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
4oz Smoked Black Forest ham 
3oz roast beef 
8 Romain lettuce leaves 


Meal 6
Calories: 545
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
1 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
1 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps... Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine


Woke up today firing on all cylinders... smashed the job today that was suppose to be a 2 day job. Done today... which freed up my time to go to do a prevailing wage job tomorrow. Another one day job. But the pay is double my wage so itll cover my forced day off on Tuesday... much needed indeed. Everything always works out... maybe not the way I desire it to or the way I think it should go.. but somehow some way, Im always given the opportunity or ability to obtain just enough to get by on. Ill take it ;0) Im grateful for it... 

Hit up the gym for a little tanning and chest day... definitely agitated at all the tourists there... I completely forgot about New Years resolutions and the fucking tourists it brings... a bunch of no gym etiquette having ding dongs.... thats alright... theyll be gone by end of the month... end of feb tops... will result in 5 new members out of the 100 new sign ups lol... I hope they all got up-sold into a year contract... 

I do indeed enjoy the mandarin orange slices in my cottage cheese... but holy shit those things are packed with sugar!! Which the timing seems good as Ive been going hypo past few days in the earlier hours of the day for some reason... so the oranges help fairly quickly with that issue... 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have a job that provides steady and reliable work. 



8:00pm will be 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons

Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,822
Protein: 294
Carbs: 215
Fiber: 82
Sugar: 71
Fat: 87


Workout:

Warm ups
4 supersets @ 20 reps each movement:
Flat bench dumbbell press, 35lb, w/wrist twist and chest squeeze and then svene press w/25lb plate 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
250lbs x 8 reps 
3 sets @ 
220lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Incline dumbbell press
4 sets @
65lbs x 10 reps

Incline dumbbell fly
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Incline champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 10 reps 

Decline dumbbell flys
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Cable flys
6 sets mid range 
100 lbs x 15 reps 
1 set to failure 

High range 
4 sets
100lbs x 15 reps
1 set to failure

Low range 
4 sets
100lbs x 15 
1 set to failure

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 204

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
.25mg Caber


Meals:

Meal 1 
Calories: 260
Jimmy dean egg white, turkey sausage and cheese on English muffin 


Meal 2
Calories: 567
2 cups cottage cheese
1 cup mandarin orange slices 


Meal 3 (ate 1 bar, then another 30 min later)
Calories: 380 
2 chocolate peanut butter chunk protein bar


Meal 4 (ate 1/2 and then other 1/2 hour later)
Calories: 690
Sandwich 
2 slice great seed bread
1 pepper jack cheese slice
5 tsp mustard 
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
4oz Smoked Black Forest ham 
3oz roast beef 
8 Romain lettuce leaves 


Meal 5 (ate 1/2 and then other 1/2 hour later)
Calories: 690
Sandwich 
2 slice great seed bread
1 pepper jack cheese slice
5 tsp mustard 
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
4oz Smoked Black Forest ham 
3oz roast beef 
8 Romain lettuce leaves 


Meal 6 Preworkout 
Calories: 545
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
1 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
1 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps... Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine


Meal 7 Post workout 
Calories: 1,060
Hawaiian BBQ Beef & Chicken with rice and macaroni salad 


Man I was a hungry hungry hippo all damn day today... I tried eating more meals and splitting food etc... still could not seem to satisfy the hunger... just hungry all damn day long... Id eat, then be hungry AF 20-30 min later... that stupid hypo bullshit keeps showing up in the morning as well... starting to agitate me... 

Kicked ass again at work... finished in time to go earn some much wanted side cash.. 

Got home and to the gym and excited for this week of kicking off the new routines I designed moving forward... hoping to bring my legs and back around this year... convince them to step up and come to the party ;0) stubborn AF they are... 

I was pretty wiped out though... it didnt seem like I did much.. but Im a weeble wobble for sure... Im thinking Ill be paying dearly during the massage on Saturday lol... 

Gym was packed.. I found myself actually kind of rooting for the newbies... as aggravating as they are. I hope they stick with it and kick ass this year...




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the opportunity to earn extra money and having the skills necessary in order to earn that money.




8:00pm will be 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,192
Protein: 307
Carbs: 219
Fiber: 62
Sugar: 81
Fat: 106


Workout:

Leg day (2) Thursday, Hamstring Focused

Warm up 20 min on stair climber, zero resistance. Pushed quick start and went. 

Dumbbell Squats
3 sets @
45lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
65lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Seated Leg Curls
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps


Lay down Leg press machine
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
360lbs x 10 reps 


Incline Leg press machine
3 sets @
360lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
270lbs x failure 


Pile Squat 
3 sets @
65lb x 10 reps
1 set @
45lb x failure 


Squats 
3 sets @
90lbs x failure 
Going to take some practice on squats... bar positioning causes discomfort and I can tell this is going to be my mental nemesis to overcome for what ever reason... 


Leg extensions
3 sets @
100lbs x failure

----------


## Obs

Glad to see you squatting again!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Glad to see you squatting again!


I really need to work on my form... its awful.. that pain on my neck is going to be a problem... such light weight, made it feel like someone hit me with a club back there... today the bar sat right in it and I drive through the pain but holy fuck man... how the hell do you all do it? I pushed my shoulder blades together and rolled my traps up, forcing my chin down though and had relief... but its not proper form..

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 205

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
100mg NPP
125mg TestC
3iu TP mauve top hgh
(I was waiting to do bloodwork before I started the hgh... But its not a cost I can do right now and Im now behind and need to get on schedule) 


Meals:

Meal 1 
Calories: 545
4 tbsp pbfit powder peanut butter 
1 servings unflavored whey concentrate 
1 serving chocolate whey concentrate 
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood

Plus vitamins: 
Primer, by Magnum Nutraceuticals, 1 pack 8 caps... Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine


Meal 2
Calories: 567
1 cup mandarin oranges
2 cups cottage cheese


Meal 3 
Calories: 380
2 chocolate brownie protein bars


Meal 4
Calories: 690
My Last sammich for a while...
8 Romain lettuce leaves 
3oz roast beef 
4oz Black Forest ham
1 tbsp avocado mayo
5 tsp mustard
2 slice organic seed bread 
1 pepper jack cheese slice


Meal 5 
Calories: 498
Shake
1 serving Organic Sweet Cherries 
1 serving Whey concentrate Chocolate
1 serving Whey concentrate unflavored
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 


Crazy long work day today... 3am-8pm.. we decided to just push a few extra hours to complete the job so we can start a new job on Monday... we earned our salt today thats for damn sure... Im so beat. I feel a burning sensation between shoulder blades and traps though... thankfully I go see the massage therapist tomorrow... Ill have her destroy any knots trying to seek refuge within my upper body... Ill go destroy legs first though so I can just become a vegetable after the massage and relax the rest of the day lol

I traded today with Sunday as a rest day... mainly because I just dont feel like going this late to the gym... its almost my bedtime... even though I did not rest today... I was slinging wrenches like a mad man all day long... 

Happy Friday everyone!!! 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful that today I got to just listen.. to someone who obviously just really needed someone to talk too. Im grateful for the opportunity to be of service for this person and even though I couldnt offer any advice, just listening was enough today. 




9:00pm will be 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,680
Protein: 302
Carbs: 174
Fiber: 60
Sugar: 90 (this much sugar is freaking me out... fruit is so high in sugar :0( ....) 
Fat: 76


Workout:
None today

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 206

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH, TP mauve top



Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 940
6oz Tri-Tip
3 large farm fresh eggs
3 hard yellow corn tortilla, flat
1/2 cup black beans
1/2 avocado
1 cup jalapeños chopped 
ton of chalula 


Meal 2
Calories: 550
3 servings dark chocolate and peanut butter granola
1 cup Greek yogurt 


Meal 3 
Calories: 545
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter
1 packet green superfood antioxidant 
1 scoop green superfood powder


Meal 4
Calories: 407
2 cups cottage cheese

Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 


Nice n easy day today... chores and errands done... and ate a good breakfast... then blasted legs, got a killer massage, booked my Red Cross appointments through May... been taking it easy and getting ready to watch a couple movies and be good for the night... 

Having trouble with form on the squat... bar placement, digs in to my spine and causes quite the discomfort... gotta get a handle on this... I remember having issues with this before I got grounded.. not sure if its something I push through until it numbs up or it gets familiar and stops hurting? I now see where machine only experience with certain exercises is completely detrimental... fml.. frustrated 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have surrounded myself with so many of you like minded effin badasses... I truly look forward to logging in and checking in on everyone.. even if Im not saying much, Im still reading up... You all motivate the shit out of me! I learn so much from you.



8:00pm will be 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,442
Protein: 241
Carbs: 146
Fiber: 31
Sugar: 36
Fat: 88


Workout:

Leg day (3 of 3) Saturday, full leg day

Legs 

Leg press
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 slow reps
4 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
4 sets @
450lbs x 10 reps
4 sets @
360lbs x 20 reps 

Incline leg press 
4 sets @
360lbs x 20 reps
4 sets @
270lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @
180lbs x 30 reps 

Leg extensions 
1 set @
80lbs x 30 reps
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps
4 sets @
130lbs x 15 reps
4 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps

Leg curls
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

Weighted step ups, 2 platform 
6 sets @
45s in each hand x 10 reps

Weighted Walking lunges 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 20 lunges 


Practice squats, to get proper form... bar is killing my neck :0(
5 sets @ 
90lbs x failure... slow reps 


Hack squats, on machine 
5 sets @ 
360lbs x 10 reps


This routine completely wrecks me... I feel so behind on my legs.. I truly hope I can build up the ability to push heavier and more volume, sooner rather than later...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 207

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
100mg NPP
3iu HGH, TP mauve top



Meals:

Meal 1 pre-workout
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
4 tbsp PBfit powdered peanut butter
1 serving green superfood powder 
1 packet, amazing grass green superfood

Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 


Meal 2 post-workout
Calories: 902
2oz spicy chorizo
3 farm fresh eggs
10 servings egg whites
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup sliced mushrooms
2 slice great seed bread, toast (last of bread for me for a while) 


Meal 3 
Calories: 567
2 cups cottage cheese
1 cup mandarin orange slices


Typical Sunday funday lol... meal prepped, laundry, tanning and gym... took down the Christmas tree and cut it up to sit and season to be burned later.

Hit the gym this morning after waking up and enjoyed a fairly empty gym. Blasted arms. Felt great! 

Nothing special to report... next weekend the wife is going out of town to visit friends.. so Im thinking of planning a monster hike... pack the backpack full of food and drinking purifying straws and just make it a sun-up to sun-down, push myself into the ground type of monster hike... havent had a good one in so long.. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the ability to let others simply exist as themselves. To let them be themselves, regardless of our views or thoughts and opinions are the same or not... on the same note, Im grateful I have others who allow me to simply be me without judgement and letting me just exist as myself. 



8:00pm will be 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 1,934
Protein: 220
Carbs: 131
Fiber: 20
Sugar: 64
Fat: 53


Workout:

Arm workout:

-Biceps-

Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
3 set @
65lbs x 10 reps
3 set @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
55lbs x 8 reps 
3 set @
50lbs x 8 reps

Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
3 sets @
50lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
45lbs x 8 reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
3 sets @ 
45lbs x 8 reps 
3 sets @
35lbs x 8 reps 

Preacher curls w/easy bar
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Preacher hammer curls w/dumbbell
3 [email protected]
25lbs x slow to failure

Flexor incline curls 
3 sets @
25lbs x slow to failure 
3 sets @
15lbs x slow to failure 


-Triceps-

Cable triceps push downs w/bar
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
160lbs x 12 reps

Reverse push downs w/bar 
3 sets @
160lbs x 12 reps

Push downs w/rope 
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x slow to failure 


-Forearms-

Reverse curl w/straight bar
3 sets @ 
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

Wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
80lbs x 10 reps


Reverse wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

----------


## Obs

You got powerful tris and bis.

----------


## Cowboymike

> You got powerful tris and bis.


After I hit the 110s ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 208

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
125mg TestC
3iu HGH, TP mauve top



Meals:

Meal 1 
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patty
1 large farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack cheese


Meal 2 
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patty
1 large farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack cheese


Meal 3 
Calories: 567
2 cups cottage cheese
1 cup mandarin orange slice 


Meal 4
Calories: 430
1 15oz Odwalla super fruit smoothie 
1 choc brownie protein bar 


Meal 5
Calories: 570
12oz boneless, skinless, chicken thigh
2 piece tillamoo cheese snack 


Meal 6
Calories: 620
8oz boneless, skinless, chicken thigh
2 Parmesan folios cheese wraps 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 


Well I was suppose to do a Quad focused leg day today... however my legs are absolutely destroyed from Saturday... I have a high pain tolerance, but these get-away-sticks are effin toasted... which sucks tbh I was needing to stay on track... so I improved and got out my phone to get my shoulder routine out and ran that instead... so itll end up being double up shoulder day this week.. 

Doctor appointment today, everything looks good in the ear... but it just doesnt fucking work... and now dudes saying come back in 2 months for another ct scan and hearing test.. that theyll need to go back in to attach the ear drum back onto the implant in there... the frustration Im experiencing, I have no legible words to use, to properly express what I feel... angers not even in the mix... its truly the most purest form of frustration Ive experienced in my life... however, I discovered that I can actually wear my head phone on the backside of my ear and I can actually hear the music better than I can over my ear... how friggin weird is that? Anyway, unfortunately theyll be opening my damn head back up this year on top of that hernia/reflux stomach stapling thing... 

One day at a time... Ill stop stressing on tomorrow. That shit aint here yet... Ill stay in today, where lifes actually alive and well AND in progress... 

Happy Monday mo-fos! 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful I had the pause button in my head today.. so I didnt spout off and have to amend my actions later when discovering how wrong I was in my interpretation of situations... 



8:00pm will be 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,007
Protein: 287
Carbs: 124
Fiber: 16
Sugar: 92
Fat: 142


Workout:

Shoulders Day

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises


Arnold press with a wrist twist @ end of movement... 
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x 10 reps

Front Raises (with straight bar)
3 sets @ 
70lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps


Cable upright Rows
4 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps


Bent Over Lateral Raises (single cable)
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
45lbs x 10 reps


Front Raises (dumbbells) 
3 sets @
35lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Lateral dumbbell Raises 
4 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Seated cable lateral Raises 
3 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Seated Machine Press 
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
100lbs x failure

----------


## Obs

Fuck sorry about the ear!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Fuck sorry about the ear!


Thank you brother... I dont mean to be a bitch about it... its just literally driving me nuts... at this point Im just their test dummy.. until they actually fix this thing...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 209

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
100 NPP
.25mg caber
3iu HGH, TP mauve top



Meals:

Meal 1 
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patty
1 large farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack cheese


Meal 2 
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patty
1 large farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack cheese


Meal 3 
Calories: 567
2 cups cottage cheese
1 cup mandarin orange slice 


Meal 4
Calories: 620
1 choc brownie protein bar
12oz chicken thigh 
8 Romain lettuce leaves 


Meal 5
Calories: 660
8oz boneless, skinless, chicken thigh
2 Parmesan folios cheese wraps 
8 Romain lettuce leaves 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 


Man what a day... work was brutal... we are in a time crunch on a old school apartment style set up building... and just nothings going right at all... my ass even almost went through the ceiling.. but I definitely busted the wooden slats and the plastering fell off.... not going to be cheap to repair... I cant even explain how fuktarded I feel over it all... cool building though... found an old newspaper from 1912.. that was neat 

Gym is frustrating... the tourists are fucking with my program big time... the remodel is looking like its just more CrossFit type machines and bullshit going in... which is fine as long as one of those douche bags dont fling another kettle bell my way because they cant hold on to it... I secretly hope they bang their balls when swinging that thing down between their legs... packed gym means too long between sets... cant get to what I want... I may have to jump back over to 24hr for a month or so... ugh I really do not want that... 

Did what I could until I couldnt take it anymore and split... 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have a home to come home to at night. 



9:00pm
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,667
Protein: 279
Carbs: 80
Fiber: 23
Sugar: 45
Fat: 128


Workout:

Mediocre chest day

Chest press machine 
5 sets @ setting 10
???lbs x slow 12 reps 

Fly machine 
5 sets @
130lbs x burnout 

Incline machine 
5 sets @ setting 10
???!lbs x slow 12 reps 

Sven press
5 sets @
25lb x 30 reps


Cable fly, Mid
5 sets @
80lbs x slow 25 reps

Cable fly, high
5 sets @
80lbs x slow 25 reps

Cable fly, low
5 sets @
80lbs x slow 25 reps

----------


## Old Duffer

Even shitty days can be worse!

Thanx for blogging

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 210

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH, TP mauve top



Meals:

Meal 1 
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter
1 packet amazing grass green superfood
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 


Meal 2 
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patty
1 large farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack cheese


Meal 3 
Calories: 567
2 cups cottage cheese
1 cup mandarin orange slice 


Meal 4
Calories: 390
12oz chicken thigh, boneless, skinless 


Meal 5
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patty
1 large farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack cheese


Meal 6
Calories: 830
1 4oz angus patty 
1 chipotle black bean burger
2 Colby jack cheese slice 
2 Monterey Jack cheese slice 

Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 


Well I think Ive over done things lately and now my body is protesting... so Im forced into a couple days off from the gym I think.... Ill start with just one obviously... but Im thinking back to back days will be what I end up doing... Im having horrible cramping in my muscles. So bad on the legs that I couldnt even do the stair climber for cardio... within 2 mins my quads knotted/cramped and locked the fug up in the most painful way... I had to get off to stretch it out and then while trying to stretch it out I would cramp and lock up in my calves and hammies... back to stretch the other way and just fugged...

My lats, tris, Bis, delts, calves, bottoms of my feet.... ALL cramping and painful knotting up... 

I drink lots of water daily, my iron runs high, my kidney values tested all good, I supplement and have high potassium in my blood, iron levels a bit elevated... thyroid is in check... 

So after looking up things, it could be a million things... but what Im going to go with is overuse and too much demand from exercise... so hopefully Im right and not missing something that is causing bigger issues... 

I have not slept well all week either... 

I have creatine and BCAAs on the way. Hoping thatll help some as well... if anyone has experienced this stuff from, please feel free to chime in at home remedies and anything other than rest, throw it at me. Im all ears.

Work went good today, despite cramping and my workout was spent ducking and dodging the pain... very long day today thats for sure...




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be in a place where I can be forgiven and also to forgive. To release myself and others from the bondage of resentments. To not hold onto the past nor hold others to it. Allow water to be under the bridge and move forward... its very freeing. 



8:00pm
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,073
Protein: 312
Carbs: 109
Fiber: 17
Sugar: 52
Fat: 153


Workout:

Shoulders and back.. plus failed cardio due to cramping... 

Shoulders Day

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises


Arnold press with a wrist twist @ end of movement... 
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x 10 reps

Front Raises (with straight bar)
3 sets @ 
70lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps


Cable upright Rows
4 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps


Bent Over Lateral Raises (single cable)
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
45lbs x 10 reps


Front Raises (dumbbells) 
3 sets @
35lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Lateral dumbbell Raises 
4 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Seated cable lateral Raises 
3 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Seated Machine Press 
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
100lbs x failure 


Mid rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 12 reps

High rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

----------


## Obs

Hate to see you are still cramping....
Water will wash away sodium and electrolytes if you only drink water in excessive amounts.

Try pedialyte and pickle juice and water

----------


## Obs

> I really need to work on my form... it’s awful.. that pain on my neck is going to be a problem... such light weight, made it feel like someone hit me with a club back there... today the bar sat right in it and I drive through the pain but holy fuck man... how the hell do you all do it? I pushed my shoulder blades together and rolled my traps up, forcing my chin down though and had relief... but it’s not proper form..


Close grip upright rows to your teeth. 
Once your bar reaches the top of the ROM roll your shoulders back and pull the bar apart. 

Builds traps out back better than any shrug I have found. 

Shrugs give height to traps, upright rows give shape to the back

Attachment 175477

This was cold but I was so pissed off I was sweating lol. 

All these guys with huge traps up front piss me off. 
My GD neck competes for room so bad I get dizzy when I turn my head but they are nowhere near comp level.

----------


## kelkel

> Attachment 175477
> 
> .



Look at that! Veins!

----------


## Obs

> Look at that! Veins!


Someday I will get enough age and time in this for my legs to look similar to your I hope.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Hate to see you are still cramping....
> Water will wash away sodium and electrolytes if you only drink water in excessive amounts.
> 
> Try pedialyte and pickle juice and water


I actually bought a jar of pickles for the juice based on your previous suggestions ;0) I downed some today in fact... Im going to up my sodium intake as it seems to be a recurring theme. The cramping is horrible.. ceases me up and it scares me that one day I might not be able to push undo it..

----------


## Cowboymike

> Close grip upright rows to your teeth. 
> Once your bar reaches the top of the ROM roll your shoulders back and pull the bar apart. 
> 
> Builds traps out back better than any shrug I have found. 
> 
> Shrugs give height to traps, upright rows give shape to the back
> 
> Attachment 175477
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah man... I want to accomplish having traps like yours... youre looking thick AF big dawg!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 211

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
100mg NPP
3iu HGH, TP mauve top



Meals:
Repeated meal plan from yesterday

Meal 1 
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter
1 packet amazing grass green superfood
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 


Meal 2 
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patty
1 large farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack cheese


Meal 3 
Calories: 567
2 cups cottage cheese
1 cup mandarin orange slice 


Meal 4
Calories: 390
12oz chicken thigh, boneless, skinless 


Meal 5
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patty
1 large farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack cheese


Meal 6
Calories: 830
1 4oz angus patty 
1 chipotle black bean burger
2 Colby jack cheese slice 
2 Monterey Jack cheese slice 

Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 

Man Im so tired... thank goodness today didnt require very much brain power. In fact it wasnt even physically demanding either... simple work, enough to break a sweat but nothing too taxing on my body...

I will be going to bed super early tonight. Tomorrows another 3am wakeup and these bad boys are taking their toll on me lol...

Nothing too exciting to report today. I will say Im really digging this NPP... though I feel maybe at the rate Im pushing in that Im not exactly on a trt protocol with it lol... it interesting though as even on what I considered would be slow dosing protocol Im actually responding quite well to this compound. I actually expected to experience what I currently am when running tren ... but I dont even come close to this on tren... in fact Im starting to think maybe tren is just not a compound my body will accept and respond too... but this product.. Im liking it for sure. A little pip here and there but nothing crazy or unacceptable... its still fairly early I think, but Im liking it so far. Thumbs up for the NPP ;0) 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for a clean and sober mind


8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,073
Protein: 312
Carbs: 109
Fiber: 17
Sugar: 52
Fat: 153


Workout:

Rest Day

----------


## Obs

> I actually bought a jar of pickles for the juice based on your previous suggestions ;0) I downed some today in fact... Im going to up my sodium intake as it seems to be a recurring theme. The cramping is horrible.. ceases me up and it scares me that one day I might not be able to push undo it..


It gets weird for me in summer time.
I will go to put something down and my hand stays closed as if I grabbed an electric fence. Shit gets "Sticky" as I call it. Several times I had to pull off the hoghway with leg cramps from pushing the accelerator. 

Its dangerous and can hitt so fast you literally lose entire control of your body and wind up curled up on the ground screaming with entire body cramps.

----------


## Obs

Goodnight and keep killing it hoss

----------


## kelkel

> Someday I will get enough age and time in this for my legs to look similar to your I hope.



Just stay under the squat bar and you will!

----------


## Cowboymike

> It gets weird for me in summer time.
> I will go to put something down and my hand stays closed as if I grabbed an electric fence. Shit gets "Sticky" as I call it. Several times I had to pull off the hoghway with leg cramps from pushing the accelerator. 
> 
> Its dangerous and can hitt so fast you literally lose entire control of your body and wind up curled up on the ground screaming with entire body cramps.


Brother this is exactly what Im talking about!! 100%!!! Out of the blue, no warning, just bam! Lock the fug up!!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Goodnight and keep killing it hoss


Thank you brother! I went lights out pretty quick lol

----------


## Cowboymike

> Just stay under the squat bar and you will!


Any tips on bar positions that keeps the bar off of the spine? At the base of the neck... the spine sticks out, as my head goes forward... I try to flex up my traps to lay bar on, but theyre just not big enough yet...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 212
Rest day 2 of 2

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
150mg TestC
3iu HGH, TP mauve top



Meals:
Last day of 3 day meal plan 

Meal 1 
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter
1 packet amazing grass green superfood
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 


Meal 2 
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patty
1 large farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack cheese


Meal 3 
Calories: 567
2 cups cottage cheese
1 cup mandarin orange slice 


Meal 4
Calories: 390
12oz chicken thigh, boneless, skinless 


Meal 5
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patty
1 large farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack cheese


Meal 6
Calories: 830
1 4oz angus patty 
1 chipotle black bean burger
2 Colby jack cheese slice 
2 Monterey Jack cheese slice 

Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 




This week has worn me dafuq out lol... glad its over... my wife left this morning to go visit friends for the weekend so I decided to pull a double to gain some ground on the job we are running... 

Not much excitement to report as it was all business today and no play... Im beat and ready to lay down soon.. 



Daily gratitude item:
Im grateful to know people with good and most genuine souls... meeting just one would be a lottery in life.. but to get so many to be a part of my life, Im truly grateful for them all. 



10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.5 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,073
Protein: 312
Carbs: 109
Fiber: 17
Sugar: 52
Fat: 153


Workout:

Rest Day 2 of 2

----------


## kelkel

> Any tips on bar positions that keeps the bar off of the spine? At the base of the neck... the spine sticks out, as my head goes forward... I try to flex up my traps to lay bar on, but they’re just not big enough yet...


I low bar squat. I can't stand a high bar squat. I cut my teeth with a gym full of powerlifters so this is what I was taught. Plus I'm about 6' so it's just ergonomically better for me that way.

----------


## Cowboymike

> I low bar squat. I can't stand a high bar squat. I cut my teeth with a gym full of powerlifters so this is what I was taught. Plus I'm about 6' so it's just ergonomically better for me that way.


I shall study this maneuver and try it out next time... thank you! I had heard to try that before. Before I had to stop doing squat type movements... so now I just need to take the suggestion and do it!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 213


Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
0.25mg caber 
100mg NPP
3iu HGH, TP mauve top



Meals:

Meal 1 
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter
1 packet amazing grass green superfood
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 


Meal 2 
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patty
1 large farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack cheese


Meal 3 
Calories: 567
2 cups cottage cheese
1 cup mandarin orange slice 


Meal 4 
Calories: 950
Crock pot pulled chicken

15oz organic baby carrots
12oz Chicken Breast (shredded after cooked)
2 tbsp hickory bourbon bbq sauce
6oz small yellow onion
2 ancient grains wrap tortilla
1/3 cup Mexican shredded cheese
5 tbsp chalula hot sauce 
10tbsp sirachi sauce
6 tbsp seasoning 



Meal 5
Calories: 600
4 servings love crunch peanut butter & dark chocolate granola 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 


Busy busy day without the wifey... errands ran, my chores complete, laundry almost all done, first phase food prep done.. thank god for a crock pot lol... made some bomb ass pulled chicken though. Cant wait to dig into that! 

Massage, tan, gym done done and done... 

Busted out some legs, no cramping today thank goodness... no blow outs in my bum either so thats also a plus.. but I definitely can see how remembering to squeeze the brown eye tight while doing the lifts is so very very important.. gotta strengthen all that up down there. So I dont fall out again... only way to really perform this that I can see is to have some weight to push back against... so I will be working on strengthening everything all in one fail sweep ;0) 

Felt super strong today so I decided it would be the day to push my limits.. but it only lasted as far as the leg press machine and then I could feel the backlash from doing them lol... so I dropped into a reg routine.. I did up the weight on the squats.. not sure how much more I can go while trying to figure this neck thing out... but I think its safe to stay low...

Winding down for the night.. in hopes that I sleep better than I have been in a couple weeks... 

Hope everyones having a fantastic weekend so far!! 



Daily gratitude item:
Im grateful I remembered to squeeze my bunghole while doing my reps, to keep my insides in, while doing legs today... 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,992
Protein: 274
Carbs: 246
Fiber: 36
Sugar: 116
Fat: 92


Workout:

Leg day (3) Saturday, full leg day

Legs 

Leg press machine 
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 slow reps
1 set @
720lbs x 2 reps (PR)
2 sets @
630lbs x 2 reps (PR) 
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
360lbs x 20 reps 

Incline leg press 
3 sets @
360lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @
270lbs x 25 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 30 reps 

Leg extensions 
1 set @
80lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
130lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps

Leg curls
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps


Weighted step ups, 2 platform 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 10 reps


Weighted Walking lunges 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 20 lunges 


Practice squats, Ill keep increasing weight, while still in hopes to find the sweet spot for the bar to sit that doesnt press my neck so hard... so I can start actually pushing some plates 
3 sets @ 
180bs x failure... slow reps 


hack squats, on machine 
3 sets @ 
360lbs x 10 reps

----------


## Obs

> Day 213
> 
> 
> Upon wake up:
> 20mg Omeprazole
> 12.5mg Aromasin 
> 0.25mg caber 
> 100mg NPP
> 3iu HGH, TP mauve top
> ...


Brutal workout
Your squat is going up fast,

----------


## Old Duffer

I try hard to ensure the 'tank' is empty before gym!

Lol!

----------


## kelkel

> I shall study this maneuver and try it out next time... thank you! I had heard to try that before. Before I had to stop doing squat type movements... so now I just need to take the suggestion and do it!



Cowboy watch this video. It explains it pretty well!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Cowboy watch this video. It explains it pretty well!


This is going to be a game changer... thank you so much brother!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 214


Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH, TP mauve top



Meals:

Meal 1 pre-workout Shake 
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter
1 packet amazing grass green superfood
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 


Meal 2 
Calories:
3 farm fresh eggs 
6 servings egg whites
6oz shredded chicken breast
1/2 cup jalapeños 
1/3 cup shredded cheese



Meal 3 
Calories: 567
2 cups cottage cheese
Apple slices 


Meal 4
Calories: 535
15oz organic carrot sticks
1/3 cup Mexican shredded cheese
5 tsp cholula hot sauce 
4oz chicken breast 
1 yellow onion, small
1 ancient grains wrap 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 


Hit the ground running today... woke up hit the gym, hit a shower and off and running I went... I thought I only had a few things to handle today... but it turned into a laundry list of things... then things turned into other things... but I got all things done and even just wrapped up meal prep... man it was busy day... 

Hope yall had a kick ass day today! 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to see that Ive grown as a maturing human and can accept that things wont always go my way and I wont always get what I want... but I dont have to throw a temper tantrum inside my head and make myself feel all shitty about it... thats pretty huge tbh lol... 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,213
Protein: 266
Carbs: 145
Fiber: 32
Sugar: 72
Fat: 59


Workout:

Shoulders Day

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises


Arnold press with a wrist twist @ end of movement... 
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x 10 reps

Front Raises (with straight bar)
3 sets @ 
70lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps


Cable upright Rows
4 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps


Bent Over Lateral Raises (single cable)
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
45lbs x 10 reps


Front Raises (dumbbells) 
3 sets @
35lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Lateral dumbbell Raises 
4 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Seated cable lateral Raises 
3 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Seated Machine Press 
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
100lbs x failure

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 215


Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH, TP mauve top
125mg TestC
100mg NPP


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patty
1 farm fresh egg
1 pepper jack cheese slice 


Meal 2 
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patty
1 farm fresh egg
1 pepper jack cheese slice 



Meal 3 
Calories: 617
2 cups cottage cheese
36 Apple slices 


Meal 4
Calories: 1,271
3 servings love crunch, dark choc& peanut butter granola
1 yellow onion
8oz chicken breast
5 tsp cholula hot sauce
1/3 cup shredded Mexican cheese
15oz bunny love baby carrots
2 servings jalapeño 
10 servings egg whites 


Meal 5
Calories: 600
4 servings love crunch, dark choc& peanut butter granola


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 


Took the night off from gym, to go give platelets at the Red Cross... work was crazy insane anyway and definitely put muscles to work... at one time while trying to wrench on some pipe, I was straining so hard I saw light worms everywhere... I finally won in the end and got the pipe out.. thank goodness... 

I was scheduled for legs... so Ill just start the week off tomorrow and play it out the best I can to keep on track...



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful Im not sleeping on a bus bench in this miserable cold... it hurts my heart to see these people living like that... but I also know from personal experience, its a life choice for many... 


9:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,308
Protein: 260
Carbs: 254
Fiber: 36
Sugar: 119
Fat: 120


Workout:

No gym, Red Cross platelets donation

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 216


Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH, TP mauve top
.25mg Caber
5,000mg creatine

Pre-work out: 
3iu HGH, TP Mauve Top
1 serving BCAAs 4:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 

Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 4:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 710
2 turkey sausage patty
1 farm fresh egg
1 pepper jack cheese slice 
2 servings love crunch, dark choc& peanut butter granola


Meal 2 
Calories: 980
2 turkey sausage patty
1 farm fresh egg
1 pepper jack cheese slice 
36 slices apple 
4 tillamoos cheddar cheese snack 



Meal 3 
Calories: 1,565
1 bag buffalo chicken dip potato chips
1 bag avocado ranch corn tortilla chips
1 taco and cheese Taquito
1 Monterey Jack and chicken Taquito
1 jalapeño and cream cheese Taquito 


Meal 4
Calories: 760
4 chocolate chunk brownie protein bar


Meal 5
Calories: 609
4oz organic ground beef
1 cup chopped yellow onion
1 1/2 servings portobello mushroom soup
1/2 cup sliced portobello mushrooms
1 cup organic cauliflower rice 
4 tbsp sour cream
1 tbsp Worcester sauce
1 tsp better than bouillon 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 


Work started early AF again.. I was all over the place today wrapping up small odds and ends... very productive day though! 

Not sure wtf my issue was with food today... I couldnt get enough... I was starving all day, even after eating... I was still starving... I made poor choices when I went to get a monster at 7-11... I wanted to eat the whole store... I bought a bunch of crap and pounded it all right then... and I was still starving... so of course, I bite it I write it... even though Im thoroughly embarrassed.. Ive done so friggin good.. then just out of left field, I blow it... oh well.. we shall see how the week pencils out... hopefully I didnt fuck myself out of pancake Saturday lol.. 

Hit the gym and it was blissfully empty lol.. I hope it stays this way now. I had full access to anything and everything... I did notice the kettle bell slingers and platform jumpers in the corner... how the hell do they do that bull legged kettle bell swinging without blowing out a shoulder? Or bulldozing their ballsacks? I mean, they were literally over extending their arms swinging it to the top/back of their effing head!! Then down and under until the bell was out past their ass... I cant imagine theyll be doing that for very long without getting injured...

I got in a good arm routine, even though I modified it and dropped a bit of volume. I decided to go slow and extremely controlled today. My muscles responded nicely and I got a great workout in ;0) 

Got my creatine and bcaas in last night.. so I started that today.. Ive been so turned off by supplements as Ive wasted hundreds per month on them in the past with no noticeable differences between taking them or not... so now that Im pushing myself harder again and my body is starting to fight back with small ailments here and there, Ive decided to retry simple supplements and not going crazy like I use too... Ill try it out for 6 months and see how it goes.. so I guess I gotta load the creatine... so the next 5 days will look a little ridiculous dosing it. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have the ability to see. For my eye sight. Today I saw someone who didnt have theirs. It really made me think about mine and how grateful I am for having it.




8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 
5,000mg creatine 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,624
Protein: 227
Carbs: 327
Fiber: 96
Sugar: 80
Fat: 251


Workout:

Modified Arm routine. Less volume, more concentration, very controlled, very slow movements... 


-Biceps-

Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
1 set @
75lbs x 2 reps
3 set @
65lbs x 6 reps
3 set @
60lbs x 6 reps
3 set @
55lbs x 8 reps 
3 set @
50lbs x 8 reps

Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
3 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
3 sets @ 
45lbs x 8 reps 


Flexor incline curls 
3 sets @
25lbs x slow to failure 



-Triceps-

Cable triceps push downs w/bar
5 set @
100lbs x 30 reps


Reverse push downs w/bar 
3 sets @
100 bs x 15 reps


Push downs w/rope 
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps

Superset xs 4 sets:
Cable tricep extension 
100lb x 15 reps
Reverse curl with easy bar
50lb x 15 reps

Then I was out of gas... so I couldnt continue forearms... called it good

----------


## Obs

I have never used a kettlebell.

I couldn't live without eyesight.

We have a blind guy at the local bar everyone loves.

I went to the pisser one day and opened the door and the light was off. I turned the light on and there was the blind guy pissing all over the sink. 

He is a good upbeat guy. Gets lots of strange. Won't date or marry. He is getting older though. Worry about him being alone someday. 

He needs a deaf wife. 
She will have to be good looking though.
He pulls off some pretty clean looking ponies once in a while.

I talked my gf into asking him if he was scared of the dark. 

He said, "Fuck you".

----------


## Cowboymike

> I have never used a kettlebell.
> 
> I couldn't live without eyesight.
> 
> We have a blind guy at the local bar everyone loves.
> 
> I went to the pisser one day and opened the door and the light was off. I turned the light on and there was the blind guy pissing all over the sink. 
> 
> He is a good upbeat guy. Gets lots of strange. Won't date or marry. He is getting older though. Worry about him being alone someday. 
> ...


Lmao!!!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 217


Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH, TP mauve top
5,000mg creatine
125mg TestC
100mg NPP

Pre-work out: 
3iu HGH, TP Mauve Top
1 serving BCAAs 4:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 

Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 4:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 710
2 turkey sausage patty
1 farm fresh egg
1 pepper jack cheese slice 
2 servings Dark Chocolate & peanut butter granola (love crunch)


Meal 2 
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patty
1 farm fresh egg
1 pepper jack cheese slice 



Meal 3 
Calories: 561
1 pepper jack cheese slice
5 servings egg whites
8oz shredded chicken breast
2 servings jalapeños
1 ancient grains wrap 


Meal 4
Calories: 561
1 pepper jack cheese slice
5 servings egg whites
8oz shredded chicken breast
2 servings jalapeños
1 ancient grains wrap 


Meal 5
Calories: 609
4oz organic ground beef
1 cup chopped yellow onion
1 1/2 servings portobello mushroom soup
1/2 cup sliced portobello mushrooms
1 cup organic cauliflower rice 
4 tbsp sour cream
1 tbsp Worcester sauce
1 tsp better than bouillon 


Meal 6:
Calories: 560
680g Wild caught Alaskan Cod with lemon and one serving feta cheese crusted on top 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 



Up early, worked my ass off all day.. hit gym for some chest after... Im so tired its not even funny... so Ill be short and sweet tonight to try to get into bed early tonight to get my head in the game for a big day tomorrow... 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for obtaining life skills to make money with... grateful to be employed and have paychecks that actually cash. 




8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 
5,000mg creatine 


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,481
Protein: 391
Carbs: 117
Fiber: 22
Sugar: 30
Fat: 145


Workout:
Modified Chest routine.. sacrificed volume for more slow and controlled routine. 

4 supersets @ 20 reps each movement:
Flat bench dumbbell press, 35lb, w/wrist twist and chest squeeze and then svene press w/25lb plate 


Chest press machine 
1 set @ setting 4
???lbs x 35 reps 
3 sets @ setting 12
???lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @ setting 15
???lbs x 8 reps


Incline dumbbell press
3 sets @
65lbs x 10 reps


Incline dumbbell fly
3 sets @
50lbs x 8 reps


Decline dumbbell press
3 sets @ 
80lbs x 8 reps 


Decline dumbbell fly
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps


Cable fly
3 sets mid range 
50lbs x 15 reps 


Cable fly
High range 
3 sets
50lbs x 15 reps


Cable Fly
Low range 
3 sets
50lbs x 15

----------


## Obs

Goodnight hoss get some rest and arise a new man

----------


## leftkz

Damn Mike, You're everywhere.

Good to see you here on this board too. At least there are a few familiar faces.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Goodnight hoss get some rest and arise a new man


Today was a good day my brother ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

> Damn Mike, You're everywhere.
> 
> Good to see you here on this board too. At least there are a few familiar faces.


Lol!! Hey brother!!!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 218


Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH, TP mauve top
5,000mg creatine


Pre-work out: 
3iu HGH, TP Mauve Top
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 packet amazing grass, green superfood
1 serving green superfood powder 
4 tbsp pbfit 


Meal 2 
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patty
1 farm fresh egg
1 pepper jack cheese slice 


Meal 3 
Calories: 1,102
2 cups cottage cheese 
1 cup mandarin orange slices
15oz Bunny love baby carrots
4 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack


Meal 4
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 5
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patty
1 farm fresh egg
1 pepper jack cheese slice 


Meal 6:
Calories: 860
2 - 4oz angus grass fed beef patty
2 Monterey Jack cheese slice 
2 scoops jalapeño 
Iceburg lettuce leaves as buns, doubled up
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
5 tsp mustard 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 


Ive been noticing my mood has improved dramatically the past couple weeks... Im grateful for this. So friggin grateful for the enhancement of a peaceful mind... My mouth isnt wanting to just pop off at people over dumb shit.. Ive been getting a bit better at not only pausing before reacting, but being able to pause before my mind reacts has been awesome... its an odd experience... its like Im in control of how Im about to feel and or react... complete control... its epic

It was a long wet and cold day.. but with this storm front bring constant cloud cover, which will warm things up for us for a few days as it rains... Im good with non freezing temps for a min...

I killed the work day, then went to the gym and owned the night with some back and shoulders... Im not even going to bother changing the routine for a while... its destroying my targeted muscles as long as I remain slow and controlled.. Ill keep it for a bit ;0) 

Im truly digging this NPP, Ill be starting the dragon NPP starting tomorrow. Im a bit off for being on trt... its turning into a bridge of sort lol... 

Stomach surgery on the books for end of April... weight restriction to 15lbs but access to unlimited cardio work without core work though... Im a bit agitated over that.. 6-8 weeks they want for heal time.... I dont get it... but it is better than dying by choking on my stomach acid in the middle of the night... itll be nice to get off the ant-acid meds as well... liquid diet for a few weeks I guess and then soft foods and then regular as tolerated... Im a pro at this kind of diet though after living with a wired shut jaw on many other occasions... so I just bought a new big ass ninja blender and a blender stick... key tools to have for a liquid diet my friends lol...






Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to feel rain on my face... I truly love the feel of cold rain hitting my face for some reason... I love to look up into it and close my eyes sand feel it on my face... it made me think of people who cant feel sensations on their skin.. it made me feel grateful I get to experience cold rain on my face... 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 
5,000mg creatine 


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,647
Protein: 314
Carbs: 149
Fiber: 52
Sugar: 87
Fat: 192


Workout:

Shoulders and back day

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises


Shoulder press
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps

Arnold press with a wrist twist @ end of movement... 
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x failure 

Phase 2 super sets using plates
4 sets @
25lbs plates x 10 reps each
front raises
lateral raises
Bent over rear delt raises

Mid cable rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 12 reps

High cable rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Cable upright rows
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 20 reps
60lbs x 20 reps
40lbs x 20 reps
20lbs x failure reps 


Close grip lat pull downs 
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
100lbs x 15 reps
80lbs x 15 reps
60lbs x failure

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 219

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH, TP mauve top
5,000mg creatine



Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 packet amazing grass, green superfood
1 serving green superfood powder 
4 tbsp pbfit 


Meal 2 
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patty
1 farm fresh egg
1 pepper jack cheese slice 


Meal 3 
Calories: 742
2 cups cottage cheese 
1 cup mandarin orange slices
15oz Bunny love baby carrots


Meal 4
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 5
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patty
1 farm fresh egg
1 pepper jack cheese slice 


Meal 6:
Calories: 1,080
4 servings jalapeño stuffed chicken breast wrapped in bacon 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 




Today was brutally exhausting at work... starting pushing wrenches by 330am and stopped at 5... a few breaks of course to feed my ass ;0)

Just got home and made some yumminess in the form of bacon wrapped stuffed chicken... so good.. Im not feeling like heading out to the gym.. rest day today and tomorrow... I want full body rested and ready to hit some PRs.

Sorry for the short entry, my ladys wanting some us time. ;0)



Daily gratitude item:
Im truly grateful for the life I have. 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 
5,000mg creatine 


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,507
Protein: 306
Carbs: 139
Fiber: 48
Sugar: 79
Fat: 177


Workout:

Rest day

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 220

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH, TP mauve top
.25mg caber
5,000mg creatine



Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 1,504
5 farm fresh large eggs
10 servings egg whites
2 sliced German sausage links 
2 cups sautéed spinach 
1 cup sautéed onion 
1oz feta crumbled cheese
2 scoops jalapeño 
1 pancake w/butter, no syrup 


Meal 2 
Calories: 1,190
7 cups cherry almond blue salad


Meal 3 
Calories: 720
2 4oz grass fed angus beef patties 
2 slices Monterey Jack cheese
5 tsp mustard


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 




Rest day 2 of 2 done... ready to hit some legs tomorrow. Nothing much to report. Chores done, errands ran, shopping complete, food separated and ready for preparing meals for the week... lots of relaxing today. I sure am tired... 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have food in my fridge and a full belly when I want one... 




8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 
5,000mg creatine 


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,414
Protein: 200
Carbs: 132
Fiber: 7
Sugar: 79
Fat: 209


Workout:

Rest day

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 221

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH, TP mauve top
5,000mg creatine


Pre-work out: 
3iu HGH, TP Mauve Top
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 amazing grass superfood packet 
1 serving green super foods powder supplement 


Meal 2
Calories: 770
5 farm fresh large eggs
10 servings egg whites
2 cups sautéed spinach 
1 cup sautéed onion 
1oz feta crumbled cheese
2 scoops jalapeño 

Meal 3
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4
Calories: 425
6 celery sticks
4 tbsp all natural jiff 

Meal 5
Calories: 300
4oz Black Forest ham slice
2 slice pepper jack cheese 

Meal 5
Calories: 1,080
8 pieces jalapeño stuffed chicken breast wrapped in bacon. 

Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 


A good day today. Felt good and strong in the gym blasting legs. Definitely happy about increase in reps. I had plenty of juice to go. I didnt want to ruin myself though. Kept things slow and controlled. Tried out the low bar squats. A little awkward feeling, but productive. Ill continue to keep the weight low until I can get the form down and feel comfortable upping it. Successful trip to the gym though.

Got the rest of my chores done today and winding down, getting ready for an early turn in so I can wake up at 2 to be to work by 3am tomorrow... 

Hope yall had a killer weekend! 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to feel loved 



8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 
5,000mg creatine 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,440
Protein: 317
Carbs: 86
Fiber: 52
Sugar: 34
Fat: 187


Workout:

Full leg day

Leg press machine 
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 slow reps
1 set @
720lbs x 6 reps (PR)
2 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps (PR) 
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
360lbs x 20 reps 

Incline leg press 
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps (PR) 
3 sets @
450lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
360lbs x 10 reps 

On incline leg press machine I did calves
4sets @
450 x failure

Leg extensions 
1 set @
80lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
130lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps

Leg curls
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps


Weighted step ups, 2 platform 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 10 reps


Weighted Walking lunges 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 20 lunges 


hack squats, on machine 
3 sets @ 
360lbs x 10 reps


Practice low bar squats
3 sets @ (last one to failure) 
180bs x 12 ... slow reps 
A little odd at first, but seemed to quickly adapt and had zero pain in my neck. It feels a little awkward, but Ill just keep the weight lower until Im 100% comfortable and got the proper form down. (Thank god for the video!)Then Ill go for gold. Big thanks for this lovely tip!!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 222

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH, TP mauve top
5,000mg creatine


Pre-work out: 
3iu HGH, TP Mauve Top
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 
150mg NPP
250mg TestC 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 amazing grass superfood packet 
1 serving green super foods powder supplement 


Meal 2
Calories: 420
2 turkey sausage patty
1 farm fresh egg
1 habanero cheese slice


Meal 3
Calories: 420
2 turkey sausage patty
1 farm fresh egg
1 habanero cheese slice


Meal 4
Calories: 567
2 cup cottage cheese
1 cup mandarin orange slices 


Meal 5
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 6
Calories: 965
6 slice oven roasted turkey breast
6 slice Black Forest ham
4.5 slices habanero cheese 


Meal 7
Calories: 720
2 grass fed angus patty 
2 scoops jalapeño 
5 tsp mustard
2 habanero cheese slice 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 


Loooooooooooooooooooooong day today... goodness!! But damn we kicked some ass! We got the entire workload done today and can put finish with rough in stamp on it and wait now for the contractor to be ready for the next phase... super stoked to have completed the entire 3 days worth in one day... everything just fell into place and went smoothly... loved it!

Got back into town a bit later.. but really wanted to hit arms tonight so I drug my ass to the gym... and I turned into an effin monster... veins a poppin, strength showed up ready to rock, my sets were clean and smooth. It was game on... 

Thankfully tomorrow I dont have to get up early. I got an in town, fill in job. A one day banger and be done. I get to fly solo for this one, so, headphones on, get shit done. ;0)

Hope everyones Monday was glorious!!!



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the ability to be my own cheer leader and motivator... it helps to be on my own team sometimes ;0) 



9:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 
5,000mg creatine 


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,957
Protein: 399
Carbs: 108
Fiber: 38
Sugar: 58
Fat: 206


Workout:
Arms 

-Biceps-

Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
2 set @
70lb x 6 rep
3 set @
65lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
55lbs x 8 reps 
3 set @
50lbs x 12 reps

Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
4 sets @
50lbs x 8 reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
3 sets @ 
45lbs x 8 reps 


Flexor incline curls 
3 sets @
25lbs x slow to failure 


-Triceps-

Cable triceps push downs w/bar
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
160lbs x 12 reps

Reverse push downs w/bar 
3 sets @
160lbs x 12 reps

Push downs w/rope 
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x slow to failure 

Sit down seated dip
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps 

-Forearms-

Reverse curl w/easy bar
3 sets @ 
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

Wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
80lbs x 10 reps


Reverse wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

----------


## Obs

> Day 222
> 
> Upon wake up:
> 20mg Omeprazole
> 12.5mg Aromasin 
> 3iu HGH, TP mauve top
> 5,000mg creatine
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you are strong sir!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Damn you are strong sir!


Lol thank you kind sir! On the road to 110s still... laser focused

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 223

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
.25mg caber
3iu HGH, TP mauve top


Pre-work out: 
3iu HGH, TP Mauve Top
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 amazing grass superfood packet 
1 serving green super foods powder supplement 


Meal 2
Calories: 420
2 turkey sausage patty
1 farm fresh egg
1 habanero cheese slice


Meal 3
Calories: 420
2 turkey sausage patty
1 farm fresh egg
1 habanero cheese slice


Meal 4
Calories: 567
2 cup cottage cheese
1 cup mandarin orange slices 


Meal 5
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 6
Calories: 965
6 slice oven roasted turkey breast
6 slice Black Forest ham
4.5 slices habanero cheese 


Meal 7
Calories: 720
2 grass fed angus patty 
2 scoops jalapeño 
5 tsp mustard
2 habanero cheese slice 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 


Little frustration experienced today... once again releasing others of my need to control helps to eliminate such frustrations... 

Smashed some chest at the gym and made it through everything. Feeling good though... the added salt to my diet and utilizing those IV hydration packets I normally use for hiking, and all that cramping and craziness I was experiencing has completely vanished. Overall it has paid off and its night and day difference... Ive been trying to keep my water intake lower. So I dont flush it all out... thats been a little difficult. I feel like Im in water rations lol... 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have the gym as an outlet to express my frustrations and or anger. And not on others. But Im also grateful that this need to vent is has become very much less frequent. 



8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,957
Protein: 399
Carbs: 108
Fiber: 38
Sugar: 58
Fat: 206


Workout:

Chest workout 

Warm ups

4 supersets @ 20 reps each movement:
Flat bench dumbbell press, 35lb, w/wrist twist and chest squeeze and then svene press w/25lb plate 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
250lbs x 8 reps 
3 sets @ 
220lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Incline dumbbell press
4 sets @
65lbs x 10 reps

Incline dumbbell fly
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Incline champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 10 reps 

Decline dumbbell flys
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Cable flys
6 sets mid range 
100 lbs x 15 reps 
1 set to failure 

High range 
4 sets
100lbs x 15 reps
1 set to failure

Low range 
4 sets
100lbs x 15 
1 set to failure

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 224

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH, TP Mauve Top


Pre-work out: 
150mg NPP
3iu HGH, Ran out of Mauve... switched to grey top 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 amazing grass superfood packet 
1 serving green super foods powder supplement 


Meal 2
Calories: 420
2 turkey sausage patty
1 farm fresh egg
1 habanero cheese slice


Meal 3
Calories: 420
2 turkey sausage patty
1 farm fresh egg
1 habanero cheese slice


Meal 4
Calories: 567
2 cup cottage cheese
1 cup mandarin orange slices 


Meal 5
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 6
Calories: 865
6 slice oven roasted turkey breast
6 slice Black Forest ham
4.5 slices habanero cheese 


Meal 7
Calories: 785
5 large farm fresh eggs
1oz crumbled feta cheese
.8 cup mozzarella shredded cheese
10 tbsp crumbled bacon 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 


Interesting day mentally I would say.. a little bit of a roller coaster... I just kind of wish at this point that if my boss is going to pull me in on his jobs, that he pull his own weight as well... Im not a man who feels hes above anyone else. Ill do any job. Dig a ditch, scrub a toilet, do the grunt work, do the boss work... but one thing I cant stand is people who cant put in their work to match the rest.. just because youre a boss, doesnt mean you cant get your hands dirty and help lose and unload and do grunt work... if everythings done and youre watching me load the truck and not doing anything to help, go fuck yourself in the ass with a sea urchin infested caveman club... I hate working on his jobs. He typically reserves the shit work for me lol... The more jobs I can do away from micromanagement the better for my mental health. 

Hit full back day at the gym. Really tuned in this time it felt like... They were doing some kind of party at the gym.. vendors, energy Jello shots... give aways.. a DJ... it was pretty cool. I was a little irritated at first tbh as I just wanted to work out uninterrupted... but then I really let what they were doing sink in and it made me grateful to be apart of a gym who gives back. They werent charging and they were giving away all kinds of little goodies.. to me thats pretty cool... memberships are really that expensive and it wasnt cheap what they did... 

Lots of new faces though I noticed. But not too crowded... so itd be cool if this was the new norm. A solid blend of ripped and shredded to plump and fluffy.. everything in between... even the big mofo strutting around cause he knows hes put in the work to be a beast lol... I like the variety though... everyone at different stages of their journey... I couldnt help but fist bump a bunch of people on my way through the gym and out the door... thats seriously the most social Ive ever been at the gym.. ever. Everyone was receptive and bumped lol.. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to step out of my comfort zone and everything turned out alright ;0) 



8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,922
Protein: 417
Carbs: 107
Fiber: 38
Sugar: 58
Fat: 196


Workout:

Back day

Back Day

Seated Mid cable rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 12 reps

Seated High cable rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Close grip lat pull downs 
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
100lbs x 15 reps
80lbs x 15 reps
60lbs x failure 

Straight arm cable lat pull down
3 sets @
120lbs x failure 

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Cable upright rows
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 20 reps
60lbs x 20 reps
40lbs x 20 reps
20lbs x failure reps 

Tbar rows
3 sets @ 
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps
1 set @
90lbs x failure 


I really want to try that back extensions on the Roman chair... but Id be a liar if I said I wasnt concerned about the lower back pump... I mean, honestly, is there any way that it ends up getting less painful? If I just say screw it and work that beast to death... will it gain stamina and strength and release me from that dreaded lower pump? It truly interferes with things.. but Im thinking I need to strengthen my lower back more. At least give it some attention..

----------


## Obs

Personally with my disc tge way it is, if my back starts getting a tight pump then thats all she wrote. 

It moves the disc forward and they just get tighter until I am at the chiro getting put back in. 
I have never been able to work through a back pump

----------


## Cowboymike

> Personally with my disc tge way it is, if my back starts getting a tight pump then thats all she wrote. 
> 
> It moves the disc forward and they just get tighter until I am at the chiro getting put back in. 
> I have never been able to work through a back pump


Its debilitating for sure... man now you got me thinking I should go get checked out! Sorry to hear you have to go through that brother!!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 225

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH


Pre-work out: 
3iu HGH
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 amazing grass superfood packet 
1 serving green super foods powder supplement 


Meal 2
Calories: 420
2 turkey sausage patty
1 farm fresh egg
1 habanero cheese slice


Meal 3
Calories: 420
2 turkey sausage patty
1 farm fresh egg
1 habanero cheese slice


Meal 4
Calories: 567
2 cup cottage cheese
1 cup mandarin orange slices 


Meal 5
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 6
Calories: 581
9oz shredded chicken breast
2 medium bell peppers sliced 
4 tbsp sour cream 
5 tsp cholula hot sauce 
3 tbsp chives chopped
1/3 cup shredded cheese 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 


A challenging day to say the least... I definitely created some learning opportunities for myself today... luckily I didnt create to much damage and was able to quickly rectify the situations, despite costing money on material.. I feel bad for the customer, as I know the company will still charge for the material and time to fix it... its totally my screw up. I feel bad. 

So drained today mentally, which in turn hit me physically... slept like crap as well... so today was checking off check boxes at the gym. Just got through the routine. I didnt push myself as hard as I should have... 

Tomorrows a new day. Dust myself off, leave today with today... wake up fresh and leave it in yesterday where it belongs. Move forward. Learn from it. Dont repeat it. Life goes on. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be reminded Im only human too and will still create learning opportunities by way of making mistakes. 



8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,852
Protein: 301
Carbs: 113
Fiber: 44
Sugar: 62
Fat: 121


Workout:

Shoulders Day

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises


Arnold press with a wrist twist @ end of movement... 
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x 10 reps

Front Raises (with straight bar)
3 sets @ 
70lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps


Cable upright Rows
4 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps


Bent Over Lateral Raises (single cable)
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
45lbs x 10 reps


Front Raises (dumbbells) 
3 sets @
35lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Lateral dumbbell Raises 
4 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Seated cable lateral Raises 
3 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Seated Machine Press 
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
100lbs x failure

----------


## Obs

> It’s debilitating for sure... man now you got me thinking I should go get checked out! Sorry to hear you have to go through that brother!!


It could be much worse man.
Thats ok I hate deadlifting anyway

----------


## Cowboymike

> It could be much worse man.
> Thats ok I hate deadlifting anyway


A truth of mine.... Ive never deadlifted before... not sure I plan on ever...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 226

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH
125mg TestE
150mg NPP
.25mg caber 



3iu HGH @ 7pm
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 





Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 amazing grass superfood packet 
1 serving green super foods powder supplement 


Meal 2
Calories: 420
2 turkey sausage patty
1 farm fresh egg
1 habanero cheese slice


Meal 3
Calories: 420
2 turkey sausage patty
1 farm fresh egg
1 habanero cheese slice


Meal 4
Calories: 380
2 chocolate chunk brownie protein bars 


Meal 5
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 6
Calories: 505
4oz hot ground Italian sausage 
1/2 cup creamy tomato basil pasta sauce
5 black olives sliced 
1/3 cup sliced mushrooms 
1/3 cup organic cauliflower rice 
1 zucchini 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 


Regretting hitting shoulders yesterday.. but in my defense, today was suppose to be a lazy, only walking around doing inspections at job sites day... but a damn call came through and needed an immediate deadline on a job for one of our long time clients whove basically been the reason this company has grown the way it has... so.. daddy calls, job gets done lol..

Got into a verbal with my boss and I set some hard line boundaries about how Im going to be talked to moving forward. He can decide if he wants my help moving forward, or I can simply go to one of the other job offers I have received over the past year... but its more money.. and I cant make any more than I am currently without getting put back into a collectible status with the irs... then I would be making less than I am now lol... two more years to dance with the man and Im done with this circus... but until then.. gotta wait them out. 

However, Im a man of many experiences and skills... I dont have to be a pipefitter.. 

Put in the long long day today and toasted my shoulders and upper back into submission... I started to worry I couldnt finish the work.. 

Decided to skip the gym tonight... leg day tomorrow anyway and Sundays been my new start of the workout week... 

Glad to be home and done. Ready to relax some now.




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be able to be straight forward and honest about my feelings. Wrong or right. It offers opportunities to converse immediately with others and gives us the opportunity to either grow in mutual respect from it, or make decisions if its worth it to move forward with each other in our lives. At work, at home or at play. Its a great cleansing opportunity either way. 



9:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,590
Protein: 236
Carbs: 71
Fiber: 74
Sugar: 23
Fat: 137


Workout:

No gym tonight

----------


## Obs

> A truth of mine.... Ive never deadlifted before... not sure I plan on ever...


Its overrated. My waist is big enough and me and you do enough deadlifting at work all day.

----------


## Obs

I hope you told thst dickface in private with your hand around is throat. 

You don't even have to tell him you can just ask him questions

"What does this pipe taste like?"

----------


## Cowboymike

> I hope you told thst dickface in private with your hand around is throat. 
> 
> You don't even have to tell him you can just ask him questions
> 
> "What does this pipe taste like?"


Lol my imagination had me doing just that... first step is to give him a chance... next time, he knows what my boundaries are and it will be of no surprise when the currently sleeping, but stirring demon comes out to teach him a thing or two about the old cowboymike and how things got handled back in the day...

----------


## Cowboymike

> Its overrated. My waist is big enough and me and you do enough deadlifting at work all day.


Speaking of big, good lawdy big dawg!!! You are getting huge!!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 227

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH
40mcg Clen 


Pre-work out: 
3iu HGH
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 amazing grass superfood packet 
1 serving green super foods powder supplement 


Meal 2
Calories: 961
5 farm fresh eggs
6 servings egg whites
9oz shredded chicken breast 
2 medium sliced bell peppers 
3 tbsp chopped chives
5 tsp cholula 
1/3 cup Mexican shredded cheese


Meal 3
Calories: 990
Blue cheese, bacon and egg cheese burger


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 



Starting to lower my calories back down again and keep the carbs lower. Time to try to drop more bf... I added Clen and will be adding primo... to my already non existent trt lol... Im just going through my stash a bit... surgery in April has me kind of scrambling, as I wont have enough time to clear out and then launch into surgery and the month and a half of no lifting time... all cardio... so Ill air out a few weeks prior to that and then jump into a cut as I will be able to only do cardio and be on a liquid diet... 

Hit legs today and took my lady out for day 1 of her bday weekend... which she wanted burgers from our fav place.. I didnt cry about it lol 

Over all good day. Not very relaxing with errands and chores as well. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful I can still bring joy to my girl. For the years weve had together. 



8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 
40mcg Clen 


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons

Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,416
Protein: 247
Carbs: 86
Fiber: 19
Sugar: 21
Fat: 117


Workout:

Leg day (3) Saturday, full leg day

Legs 

Leg press machine 
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 slow reps
1 set @
720lbs x 6 reps 
2 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps 
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
360lbs x 20 reps 

Incline leg press 
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps 
3 sets @
450lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
360lbs x 10 reps 

On incline leg press machine I did calves
4sets @
450 x failure

Leg extensions 
1 set @
80lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
130lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps

Leg curls
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps


Weighted step ups, 2 platform 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 10 reps


Weighted Walking lunges 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 20 lunges 


hack squats, on machine 
3 sets @ 
360lbs x 10 reps


Practice low bar squats
3 sets @ (last one to failure) 
180bs x 12 ... slow reps

----------


## Obs

> Speaking of big, good lawdy big dawg!!! You are getting huge!!


Thanks horse. I am down about 10 lbs from that.
It has been a horrid couple of weeks for me but Its about time to blast again

----------


## Cowboymike

> Thanks horse. I am down about 10 lbs from that.
> It has been a horrid couple of weeks for me but Its about time to blast again


Sorry to hear that brother! I try to catch up in your thread, but youre more popular than the Bieber and its impossible! Ill still try every weekend though ;0)

----------


## Obs

> Sorry to hear that brother! I try to catch up in your thread, but you’re more popular than the Bieber and it’s impossible! I’ll still try every weekend though ;0)


Lol I have been easing off my thread a bit and been just here and there. I been bitchy and disgruntled of late and saying things I shouldn't. 

Shame on me.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Lol I have been easing off my thread a bit and been just here and there. I been bitchy and disgruntled of late and saying things I shouldn't. 
> 
> Shame on me.


Lol but thats the glory of a brotherhood... in life, in iron, in familiarities.... through the good and the bad. At our best and at our worst. We still got each others back and if shit ever goes down and needed, morherfuckers would be on a plane in no time... 

So if people cant take a little sauciness every now and again without being able to forgive and forget and move on, well, sometimes some brothers belong to a different tribe all together... cause those meant to ride together, are there no matter what. Thick n thin.

----------


## Obs

> Day 227
> 
> Upon wake up:
> 20mg Omeprazole
> 12.5mg Aromasin 
> 3iu HGH
> 40mcg Clen 
> 
> 
> ...


You have the best and most uplifting log I have ever seen mike. 
I still appreciate the hell out of you brother.

----------


## Cowboymike

> You have the best and most uplifting log I have ever seen mike. 
> I still appreciate the hell out of you brother.


I appreciate the hell out of you as well my brother!

----------


## Obs

> Lol but that’s the glory of a brotherhood... in life, in iron, in familiarities.... through the good and the bad. At our best and at our worst. We still got each other’s back and if shit ever goes down and needed, morherfuckers would be on a plane in no time... 
> 
> So if people can’t take a little sauciness every now and again without being able to forgive and forget and move on, well, sometimes some brothers belong to a different tribe all together... cause those meant to ride together, are there no matter what. Thick n thin.


well said cowboy

----------


## Old Duffer

> You have the best and most uplifting log I have ever seen mike. 
> I still appreciate the hell out of you brother.


Truth!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 228

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH
40mcg Clen 
400mcg T4
25mcg T3


Pre-work out: 
250mg TestE
150mg NPP
200mg PrimoA
3iu HGH
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 amazing grass superfood packet 
1 serving green super foods powder supplement 


Meal 2
Calories: 961
5 farm fresh eggs
6 servings egg whites
9oz shredded chicken breast 
2 medium sliced bell peppers 
3 tbsp chopped chives
5 tsp cholula 
1/3 cup Mexican shredded cheese


Meal 3
Calories: 1,080
6 pieces bacon wrapped stuffed chicken breast 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 


Well this concludes my girls whole birthday weekend lol.. luckily she went in for a 90 min massage today, courtesy of yours truly. So I was able to slip into the gym and get rid of some of these dirty calories Ive accrued... I will be back on track tomorrow and crushing it as usual. 

I know Im suppose to be on cruise... but Ive decided to go forward with burning through my stash a bit... I mean, I built it to carry me through rough patches with finances right? Says the addict mind lol

So Im planning to just run until a couple weeks before surgery... then its 8 weeks (10 total) of downtime anyway where itll be test only cruise while I drink my liquid diet and be restricted to cardio only working out... 

Ill be running clen 2 weeks on, 2 off until end of cycle as well as t4/3 to accompany the 6iu hgh per day. 

I really wanted to order up some anavar , mast/tren and run a different cycle... but Im almost done paying off this last round of medical bills and I have to come up with 2500 between now and end of April to cover that surgery, not including the time off work... so thats going to get in the way of my plans... so in the stash I go lol... 

Hope everyone had a good weekend! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the quiet moments with my wife... its easy to go through the motions day to day and co-exist... but to really and truly just stop and soak her all in, makes me feel it deep within, the love I have for her... it makes me wonder how I can go days, sometimes even months, with out stopping to soak her all in... this is the very last thing I ever wish to take for granted... yet it seems to be so easy to do.. I gotta work on that. 



8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 
40mcg Clen



Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,506
Protein: 269
Carbs: 40
Fiber: 16
Sugar: 15
Fat: 131


Workout:

Back Day 
1 of 2 this week

Seated Mid cable rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 12 reps

Seated High cable rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Close grip lat pull downs 
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
100lbs x 15 reps
80lbs x 15 reps
60lbs x failure 

Straight arm cable lat pull down
3 sets @
120lbs x failure 

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Cable upright rows
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 20 reps
60lbs x 20 reps
40lbs x 20 reps
20lbs x failure reps 

Tbar rows
3 sets @ 
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps
1 set @
90lbs x failure

----------


## Obs

Like your gratitude item as always.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 229

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH
40mcg Clen 
400mcg T4
25mcg T3



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 amazing grass superfood packet 
1 serving green super foods powder supplement 


Meal 2
Calories:
1 small low carb wrap with turkey, ham and 1 pepper jack slice 

Meal 3
Calories: 
1 small low carb wrap with turkey, ham and 1 pepper jack slice 

Meal 4
Calories 
1 small low carb wrap with turkey, ham and 1 pepper jack slice 


Meal 5
Calories:
2 grass fed angus beef patties with jalapeño on top covered with a pepper jack cheese slice 

Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 


Long day, rough day, no gym as work held me to the final hour before I had to be at my platelet donation appointment... 

Tomorrow is another long day for work but Im going to the gym no matter what. Provided I dont die or something drastic happening to prevent it... and no universe, that was not a challenge.. 

Too tired to log macros, I gotta shower and get to bed. 3am wakeup 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to get a chance to give back to someone in need.. whom ever they end up being... 


11:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 
3iu hgh



Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 
Protein: 
Carbs: 
Fiber: 
Sugar: 
Fat: 


Workout:

Platelet donation

----------


## kelkel

Cowboy have you ever been checked for Barrett's Syndrome?

----------


## Cowboymike

> Cowboy have you ever been checked for Barrett's Syndrome?


Yes sir I have that... thats why they wanted to do the surgery... something about catching it now before it turns into cancer or something...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 230

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH
40mcg Clen 
400mcg T4
25mcg T3


Pre-work out: 
250mg TestE
150mg NPP
200mg PrimoA
3iu HGH
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 amazing grass superfood packet 
1 serving green super foods powder supplement 


Meal 2
Calories: 410
1 farm fresh egg
2 turkey sausage patty
1 pepper jack cheese slice 


Meal 3
Calories: 400
1 small low carb wrap with turkey, ham and 1 pepper jack slice 


Meal 4
Calories: 400
1 small low carb wrap with turkey, ham and 1 pepper jack slice 


Meal 5
Calories: 587
Sliced Green peppers 
1/3 cup sliced mushrooms 
1 chopped organic yellow onion
2oz provolone cheese sliced 
7oz shaved beef flank 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 



Completely destroyed the work day... funny how when Im not micromanaged and running my own jobs with my own crew how extra productive we are and we get shit done... and at the end of the day, Im side by side with my guys loading up the truck putting in the work to help lighten the load overall... amazing how well people respond to people who also get their hands dirty. We all bust ass all day. We all bust ass to clean up and get out... I hope I get my own job and crew tomorrow and the boss can go chase the easy shit like he always does. Leave the real work to the real workers. 

Definitely exhausted but I dug in my heals and got arms blasted tonight... made it through the whole routine. Felt good. Felt strong. My reps slow and clean. Very satisfied with tonights performance. 

Another early day tomorrow. Cant wait to see whats in store for me lol..



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the positive flow of today. It really helped boost my mental well being. A great recharge indeed! 



8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,672
Protein: 293
Carbs: 61
Fiber: 24
Sugar: 16
Fat: 145


Workout:

Arm workout:

-Biceps-

Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
2 set @
70lb x 6 rep
3 set @
65lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
55lbs x 8 reps 
3 set @
50lbs x 12 reps

Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
4 sets @
50lbs x 8 reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
3 sets @ 
45lbs x 8 reps 


Flexor incline curls 
3 sets @
25lbs x slow to failure 


-Triceps-

Cable triceps push downs w/bar
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
160lbs x 12 reps

Reverse push downs w/bar 
3 sets @
160lbs x 12 reps

Push downs w/rope 
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x slow to failure 

Sit down seated dip
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps 

-Forearms-

Reverse curl w/easy bar
3 sets @ 
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

Wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
80lbs x 10 reps


Reverse wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

----------


## kelkel

Yeah I have it as well. I need to get re-scoped as it's been years.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Yeah I have it as well. I need to get re-scoped as it's been years.


Definitely you should!! They said we are suppose to do annual check ups to monitor it as it can turn at any point... not sure how much of that info was scare tactic.. but I googled esophagus cancer and it scared the shit out of me lol... so Ill be doing it every December... hopefully therell be a frequent flyer deal as that craps not cheap... but neither is chemo

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 231

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH
40mcg Clen 
400mcg T4
25mcg T3


Pre-work out: 
3iu HGH
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 amazing grass superfood packet 
1 serving green super foods powder supplement 


Meal 2
Calories: 410
1 farm fresh egg
2 turkey sausage patty
1 pepper jack cheese slice 


Meal 3
Calories: 410
1 farm fresh egg
2 turkey sausage patty
1 pepper jack cheese slice 


Meal 4
Calories: 741
9oz chicken breast shredded
1 Green pepper sliced 
5 tsp cholula hot sauce
3 tbsp chopped chives
1/3 cup shredded Mexican cheese 
4 farm fresh eggs, large 


Meal 5
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 6
Calories: 646
2 grass fed angus beef patty
1oz feta cheese
2 scoops jalapeño 
2 slice habanero cheese slice 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 



Well, plans changed and I had to work with my boss today... every effin email, every notice of the upcoming schedule (which is rare AF to get to know what Im doing with any advanced noticed outside of the night before) all stated I was going to run this job... but he decided he needed to go to ensure it would get completed in a day... cause you know, sending a helper with me (would have been much cheaper) was out of the question lol... he started off the day with an attitude because I loaded my truck with all the material instead of his... mind you, I did not know he was going too... but luckily he let that shit go quick and we banged out the day without further headache or attitude... 

Turned out to be a good day... a good lesson to me to not project and assume how someones going to act and then predetermine how my moods going to be... best to just let the story unfold in real time and leave the pathway to be revealed... without my negative energy infecting the outcome in anyway shape or form... Ill work on this more. 

Hit the gym, banged out chest.. Ill be upping my weight soon. As my reps are and continue to be solid and clean. My delts are not getting engaged anymore. Which was a huge thing I was working on. 

Felt good though and Im glad I was able to get in there before rush hour. 

Im thinking of bumping the clen up... but Im suspecting either it, or the creatine, is making it feel like Im being stabbed in the abdomen all day... so I take the Imodium now every day and now Im bloated AF lol... so Im a bit hesitant... only another week and a day or so until I jump off though... so Ill find out soon enough. Maybe Ill just ride the wave Im on until the last day... see if the stomach issues get better... if so, its the clen.. if not, Ill try laying off the creatine and find a new blend... 

Looks like all my BF hightailed it to my backside. Its like my love handles are growing on my backside only lol... like wtf is this a muffin top?!? My legs are starting to get definition. About damn time lol.. veins showing up that werent there before... its funny to watch the body go through its phases... some really awkward looking phases, some clean cut and defined looking phases, lopsided and wonky, then bigger and more defined... rinse and repeat... So turning off the head as its currently in an awkward phase and I easily start tearing myself apart if I let it get going... so, ignore button on. Head down, get the work done. Its a marathon. Eventually the work pays off. As it has been. 

PS: I cracked open that jar of pickles this morning as Im starting to get cramps and muscles are locking up again.. those hydration packets are kind of expensive lol.. but Ill be better about using them... ANYWAY, I open the jar and just start chugging juice... only I started choking as small pieces were getting lodged in my throat, then the burning... it was the effin jalapeño jar. Not the pickles... note to self, buy different size jars for jalapeño and pickles lol... 



Daily gratitude item:
Today I feel grateful to get a chance to watch the sunrise over the mountains... it was so vibrant, it stopped me in my tracks and all I could do was stare at it in awe... its amazing the things I dont appreciate on a daily basis... simple things like a sunrise... 



8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,072
Protein: 312
Carbs: 57
Fiber: 46
Sugar: 21
Fat: 171


Workout:

Chest workout 

Warm ups

4 supersets @ 20 reps each movement:
Flat bench dumbbell press, 35lb, w/wrist twist and chest squeeze and then svene press w/25lb plate 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
250lbs x 8 reps 
3 sets @ 
220lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Incline dumbbell press
4 sets @
65lbs x 10 reps

Incline dumbbell fly
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Incline champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 10 reps 

Decline dumbbell flys
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Cable flys
6 sets mid range 
50 lbs x 15 reps 
1 set to failure 

High range 
4 sets
50 lbs x 15 reps
1 set to failure

Low range 
4 sets
50lbs x 15 
1 set to failure

----------


## Old Duffer

Always read label first lol!

Sounds like something I would do ha!

----------


## kelkel

> Definitely you should!! They said we are suppose to do annual check ups to monitor it as it can turn at any point... not sure how much of that info was scare tactic.. but I googled esophagus cancer and it scared the shit out of me lol... so I’ll be doing it every December... hopefully there’ll be a frequent flyer deal as that craps not cheap... but neither is chemo



I'm thinking of just injecting BPC-157 directly into my esophagus. Cut out the middle man, so to speak.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Always read label first lol!
> 
> Sounds like something I would do ha!


Wise words my brother lol! Ill definitely take that advice and run with it ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

> I'm thinking of just injecting BPC-157 directly into my esophagus. Cut out the middle man, so to speak.


Lol if that would work, Id be on board too ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 232

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH
40mcg Clen 
400mcg T4
25mcg T3
150mg NPP
200mg PrimoA
250mg TestE


Pre-work out: 
3iu HGH
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 amazing grass superfood packet 
1 serving green super foods powder supplement 


Meal 2
Calories: 410
1 farm fresh egg
2 turkey sausage patty
1 pepper jack cheese slice 


Meal 3
Calories: 410
1 farm fresh egg
2 turkey sausage patty
1 pepper jack cheese slice 


Meal 4
Calories: 741
9oz chicken breast shredded
1 Green pepper sliced 
5 tsp cholula hot sauce
3 tbsp chopped chives
1/3 cup shredded Mexican cheese 
4 farm fresh eggs, large 


Meal 5
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 6
Calories: 646
2 grass fed angus beef patty
1oz feta cheese
2 scoops jalapeño 
2 slice habanero cheese slice 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 

Crushed the work day. Despite set back after set back, I stayed on target and got everything done... funny how all the issues were my bosses fault lol.. I dont say shit though... I just say stuff like ~cant win em all boss~ ~we will get it dialed in next time. This time we learn~ 

But whatevs, I got it handled and shit came out right. Good day in the field. 

Hit shoulders and back tonight. Round 2 this week... but I may have jumped without thinking... everything was already sore still from the last time lol.. plus the work week was brutal... shouldve probably just switched to legs and moved today to Saturday instead... 

Its all good. Ill be more attentive to my body next time. Gotta take care of it. Its my money maker lol 

Repeat diet, same as yesterday courtesy of prep... makes it easier to log thats for sure lol


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to speak with my daughter... she amazes me with the women shes transformed into... it makes my heart warm to know such a decent human being exists in the world... Im truly in awe 



8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,072
Protein: 312
Carbs: 57
Fiber: 46
Sugar: 21
Fat: 171


Workout:

Shoulders and back day

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises


Shoulder press
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps

Arnold press with a wrist twist @ end of movement... 
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x failure 

Phase 2 super sets using plates
4 sets @
25lbs plates x 10 reps each
front raises
lateral raises
Bent over rear delt raises

Mid cable rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 12 reps

High cable rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Cable upright rows
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 20 reps
60lbs x 20 reps
40lbs x 20 reps
20lbs x failure reps 


Close grip lat pull downs 
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
100lbs x 15 reps
80lbs x 15 reps
60lbs x failure 

Just a progress pic... my body is going through some weird morphing awkward phase right now... but whatevs lol.. my back and legs are finally getting in line.. the calorie increase for 2 weeks and bloating from Imodium pills... really fluffing my belly out... Im honestly not too worried, at the same time it fucks with my head... that upcoming 8 week liquid diet and only being able to do cardio, should destroy any fluff.. however, Ill still increase/decrease caloric/carb intake in two week intervals along with clen.. until then. 

On a side note, the pics suck. I wish it could capture what Im seeing in the mirror.. but I cant keep saying Ill post progress pics and then be set back over a shitty camera lol... I need to have references to refer back too... believe it or not theres veins in them there legs a popping lol.. Im super excited about that tbh... my legs are my nemesis...

----------


## Obs

You made awesome progress horse!
You are a tough guy and I imagine you daughter is as good as they come. 

Really impressed with your transformation!
Leaner every week and serious beef. 

Goodnight man.

----------


## Jayd85

> Day 232
> 
> Upon wake up:
> 20mg Omeprazole
> 12.5mg Aromasin 
> 3iu HGH
> 40mcg Clen 
> 400mcg T4
> 25mcg T3
> ...


Thats some serious progress brother. You should be real proud!

----------


## Cowboymike

Thank you guys very much! I know how hard I work at this, that helps me shut my head up. Somewhere along the line I accepted that it truly is a marathon and I was then able to sit back and not be too hard on myself. It also allows me to actually see how amazing our bodies are and the phases they go through in the entire transformation process... I have a lot of loose skin from all that fat I had (42% BF when I started) as it use to be SO thick... now its fingers to grab it not two hands.. 

These forums and brothers like you all advising, pointing me in the right direction and just being you, motivates the hell out of me and makes me push as hard as I can. 

I figure I have 8 1/2 years left to prepare to enter the 50 year old and older class... ;0) just to do it for fun

----------


## Obs

> Thank you guys very much! I know how hard I work at this, that helps me shut my head up. Somewhere along the line I accepted that it truly is a marathon and I was then able to sit back and not be too hard on myself. It also allows me to actually see how amazing our bodies are and the phases they go through in the entire transformation process... I have a lot of loose skin from all that fat I had (42% BF when I started) as it use to be SO thick... now it’s fingers to grab it not two hands.. 
> 
> These forums and brothers like you all advising, pointing me in the right direction and just being you, motivates the hell out of me and makes me push as hard as I can. 
> 
> I figure I have 8 1/2 years left to prepare to enter the 50 year old and older class... ;0) just to do it for fun


You will do well at anything. You got the drive and a level head. Thats one hell of a combo and it shows!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 233

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH
40mcg Clen 
400mcg T4
25mcg T3



Last day of this meal set up. Going to lower calories next week. 



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 amazing grass superfood packet 
1 serving green super foods powder supplement 


Meal 2
Calories: 410
1 farm fresh egg
2 turkey sausage patty
1 pepper jack cheese slice 


Meal 3
Calories: 410
1 farm fresh egg
2 turkey sausage patty
1 pepper jack cheese slice 


Meal 4
Calories: 741
9oz chicken breast shredded
1 Green pepper sliced 
5 tsp cholula hot sauce
3 tbsp chopped chives
1/3 cup shredded Mexican cheese 
4 farm fresh eggs, large 


Meal 5
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 6
Calories: 646
2 grass fed angus beef patty
1oz feta cheese
2 scoops jalapeño 
2 slice habanero cheese slice 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 


Worked with my boss today lol... my brain is a force to be reckoned with. If I allow it, itll run me over in negativity all day every day... nit picking flaws or reacting negatively to anything even that comes out of his mouth... how did I get here? I worked so hard for so many years to require my brain from hatred, anger, rage and negativity... I got to such a great place mentally. Ive allowed years of not staying in practice to sacrifice all that hard work. 

Im sorry that I bitch about him publicly.. its really not my place to put shit out there about him. Especially if hes not here to defend himself. In fact all thats being stated is my own twisted and fucked up perception of the situations. It isnt right. Ill work on not doing that. Hes not a bad guy. Hes a very good employee. A model employee even. I would have killed to have a dude like him working for me when I ran my own companies... hes honest, reliable, ethical and he never takes a second more than his 30min for lunch. 

I know he means well when hes acting in the ways that rub me wrong. I recognize my ego plays in my reaction towards him. Hes trying to teach in the best way he knows how. But I feel like Im being micromanaged and Im going to do shit my own way. Again. My ego takes the driver seat. If instead I can just remind myself hes actually just trying to be a good boss, the best way he knows how, then maybe I can start not taking everything so damn personal.. maybe Im the control freak. Maybe Im mad because I want to run my own show... I can be such a manic.. I often wonder if Im bipolar or partially so... Im so extreme. One way or the other. Black or white. No grey. No middle ground. All or nothing. Fight or die.... dramatic... all character flaws Ive been saved from before... going to have to work harder at returning back to that place. 

Workweek was indeed brutal. Im exhausted and extremely deflated lol. I will skip the gym tonight, to be ready for legs tomorrow. Then Ill take Sunday off so I can have a fully rested upper body. Im going to go ahead and try for new PRs on arms... 

Still trying to get my girl to take my damn pictures... not sure why she is blowing me off... 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to speak to my sister tonight... its been way to many years... Im grateful I was able to set aside my ego, pride and judgement.. to let her speak and be herself. I found it to be interesting and actually quite nice... who the fuck am I to judge anyone? Setting all that aside, I was able to feel a connection to my sibling. I have 13 of them whom I dont even talk to... so it was a nice change to feel connected to blood for once. 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 
3iu hgh


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,072
Protein: 312
Carbs: 57
Fiber: 46
Sugar: 21
Fat: 171


Workout:

No gym tonight

----------


## MuscleScience

Damn nice log! 

Dorian says to log everything like this!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Damn nice log! 
> 
> Dorian says to log everything like this!


Thank you brother! I need this log to reflect back on. Helps me redirect or switch things or figure out when I go off path where it started... especially with diet. I appreciate the feedback!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 234

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH
40mcg Clen 
400mcg T4
25mcg T3
150mg NPP
250mg TestE
200mg PrimoA


Pre-work out: 
3iu HGH
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 




Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 534
Spinach, tomato, onion and feta omelette 
Fresh shaved hash browns 



Meal 2
Calories: 846
Taco Del Mar
2 fish tacos 
1 Baja style shrimp taco 



Meal 3
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar



Meal 4
Calories: 741
9oz chicken breast shredded
1 Green pepper sliced 
5 tsp cholula hot sauce
3 tbsp chopped chives
1/3 cup shredded Mexican cheese 
4 farm fresh eggs, large 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 



Busy day today. Errands, chores, eye doc appointment, massage and gym... Im wiped out lol. Making it quick tonight. Actually going to bed early tonight to try to make up for last nights shitty sleep... 

Looks like that primo and NPP has snuck up on my ass... I can almost sit cups on top of my new swollen booty shelves happening. Good news is they at least follow the muscle pattern and just look like I have a built upper booty lol. A bit of PIP finally, just a reminder letting me know to respect it. 


Daily gratitude item:
Im truly grateful for being in good health.



8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,521
Protein: 188
Carbs: 139
Fiber: 45
Sugar: 14
Fat: 126


Workout:

Leg day (3) Saturday, full leg day

Legs 

Leg press machine 
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 slow reps
1 set @
720lbs x 8 reps PR
2 sets @
630lbs x 12 reps PR
3 sets @
540lbs x 12 reps PR
3 sets @
450lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
360lbs x 25 reps 

Incline leg press 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps PR
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 10 reps 

On incline leg press machine I did calves
4sets @
450 x failure

Leg extensions 
1 set @
80lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
130lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps

Leg curls
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps


Weighted step ups, 2ft platform 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 10 reps


Weighted Walking lunges 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 20 lunges 


hack squats, on machine 
3 sets @ 
360lbs x 10 reps


Practice low bar squats
3 sets @ (last one to failure) 
180bs x 12 ... slow reps 

Starting to get the hang of them I believe. It feels super uncomfortable with my hand placement though. Im assuming this will get better with practice.

----------


## Obs

Glad to see the squats going up.
Goodnight hoss and thanks for the entry

----------


## Quester

> Like your gratitude item as always.


Me too! It is inspiring and it is giving me some ideas about how to bring other inspiring things into my life. You have a great thing going here!

----------


## Cowboymike

Thank you guys! You make me feel bad for my short n shitty post tonight lol

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 235

No gym, no macro log, same routine vitamins and supps.. morning was hgh, t4/3, AI... are fairly decent today, around 2200 calories to my best guesstimating. 

Sorry I didnt expect my day to get away from me like it did. But it did.. got to get up in a few hours to work. If it doesnt snow that is. If it does, back to bed. I doubt it will though... anyway, gotta get showered and in bed... 


Hope yall had a good weekend! 


Grateful for good friends, good food and making it home safe tonight!

----------


## Obs

> Day 235
> 
> No gym, no macro log, same routine vitamins and supps.. morning was hgh, t4/3, AI... are fairly decent today, around 2200 calories to my best guesstimating. 
> 
> Sorry I didn’t expect my day to get away from me like it did. But it did.. got to get up in a few hours to work. If it doesn’t snow that is. If it does, back to bed. I doubt it will though... anyway, gotta get showered and in bed... 
> 
> 
> Hope y’all had a good weekend! 
> 
> ...


Goodnight brother have a great tomorrow

----------


## Old Duffer

> Thank you guys! You make me feel bad for my short n shitty post tonight lol


Hell no!

Take a day. Or two. No one logs like you! :-)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 236

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH
40mcg Clen 
400mcg T4
25mcg T3
150mg NPP
200mg PrimoA
250mg TestE



Pre-work out: 
3iu HGH
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 




Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
4 tbsp PBFit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green powder 
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 


Meal 2
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patties (act as bun)
1 farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack 



Meal 3
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar



Meal 4
Calories: 595
3.5 servings Maple Bourbon Bacon chopped salad
1oz Crumbled feta cheese 


Meal 5
Calories: 400
8 turkey meatballs 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine 


Early start to the day... got to work in my own. I wasnt exactly on fire today, more of a mellow but efficient machine... stress free, just got what I wanted to get done, done. Ill take it... 

I think Im fighting off something... its like this pain keeps surfacing in my right side of chest... hurts like a bitch to breath and a tightness that sucks... then some shallow coughs here and there like Im trying to clear my throat... I pound emergen-C and my vitamin regimen I use when getting sick and it goes away for a while.. then starts creeping back.. I feel my body dragging ass.. so exhausted.. I just feel like its fighting something off and Im hoping it succeeds... getting sick now will not help my circumstances... 

I hit the gym to smash out arms.. felt good.. got er done... snows a fallen but it wont stick... however its going to end up freezing the roads tonight... hopefully it warms up enough to get my 2-wheel drive work truck off the curb lol... 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have peace of mind today




8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,270
Protein: 202
Carbs: 94
Fiber: 53
Sugar: 42
Fat: 124


Workout:

Arm workout:

-Biceps-

Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
2 set @
70lb x 6 rep
3 set @
65lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
55lbs x 8 reps 
3 set @
50lbs x 12 reps

Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
4 sets @
50lbs x 8 reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
3 sets @ 
45lbs x 8 reps 


Flexor incline curls 
3 sets @
25lbs x slow to failure 


-Triceps-

Cable triceps push downs w/bar
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
160lbs x 12 reps

Reverse push downs w/bar 
3 sets @
160lbs x 12 reps

Push downs w/rope 
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x slow to failure 

Sit down seated dip
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps 

-Forearms-

Reverse curl w/easy bar
3 sets @ 
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

Wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
80lbs x 10 reps


Reverse wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 237

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
3iu HGH
40mcg Clen 
400mcg T4
25mcg T3



Pre-work out: 
3iu HGH
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
4 tbsp PBFit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green powder 
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 


Meal 2
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patties (act as bun)
1 farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack 



Meal 3
Calories: 265
Oven roasted turkey and habanero cheese slice in low carb wrap



Meal 4
Calories: 265
Oven roasted turkey and habanero cheese slice in low carb wrap


Meal 5
Calories: 600
3 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 6
Calories: 646
2 grass fed angus beef patties
Feta cheese
Jalapeños
2 habanero cheese slice to hold it together 



Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,


Snowed last night, wrecked the entire city lol... got up early but couldnt go into work until late.. which screwed my whole routine lol.. we put in the work and my whole body is so exhausted.. I have to be fighting something I think... I have aching and weak muscles today.. out of breath easy... 

I couldnt decide on what to do at the gym tonight... so I ended up just doing an hour cardio on the elliptical... everythings so sore I didnt know what else to do... oh well... 

Another early wake up.. Im assuming it will all be ice all morning... this should be interesting indeed... 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful I didnt wreck my rear wheel work truck in the slip n sliding streets today. 




8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,641
Protein: 287
Carbs: 74
Fiber: 64
Sugar: 17
Fat: 130


Workout:

1 hour cardio

----------


## Obs

Careful out there. 

Usually when I get sore everywhere I take a couple days off

----------


## Cowboymike

> Careful out there. 
> 
> Usually when I get sore everywhere I take a couple days off


I think I need to listen to my body better

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 238

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH
40mcg Clen 
400mcg T4
25mcg T3
150mg NPP
250mg TestE
200mg PrimoA



Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
4 tbsp PBFit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green powder 
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 


Meal 2
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patties (act as bun)
1 farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack 



Meal 3
Calories: 265
Oven roasted turkey and habanero cheese slice in low carb wrap



Meal 4
Calories: 265
Oven roasted turkey and habanero cheese slice in low carb wrap


Meal 5
Calories: 600
3 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 6
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
4 tbsp PBFit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green powder 
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,



Felt like complete shit all day today... I dont understand wtf is going on... zero energy. Zero motivation. Zero drive. Zero tolerance. Had to force myself to eat. Am I coming down with something? Is the swelling from my injections actually infections and causing an uptick in white blood cells kicking ass? Causing me to feel like this?

I just dont know... 

Went to the gym and had a very lame ass workout... I got through warmups and started to walk out the door... as a last ditch effort to recoup some of my time to spend there i went directly to the cable machine... made myself do 250 total reps high, mid, low cable flys... however I wanted to get it done.. so I just threw on the 40lbs and went slow and controlled for 25reps per set.. shitty workout.. but at least I got a pump.. forced it 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for another chance to wake up and start over. 



8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,460
Protein: 303
Carbs: 92
Fiber: 72
Sugar: 24
Fat: 94


Workout:

Shitty workout. See above for the details

----------


## Old Duffer

You need a break. It sux. I'm doing it myself right now. Never got out of my robe all day lol!

----------


## Cowboymike

> You need a break. It sux. I'm doing it myself right now. Never got out of my robe all day lol!


Somethings definitely up! My body is in fight mode for sure... I feel so draggy 

Man robe all day may just be the ticket.. Ill try it this weekend ;0) I bet you got a high end bad ass robe!

----------


## Old Duffer

Shit no! I got the same old pos robe I've had for years! 

Just finished my 90 minute massage. Now if wifee will give me that happy ending

----------


## Obs

Get to feeling better buddy.

----------


## KennyJ

> Day 238
> 
> Upon wake up:
> 20mg Omeprazole
> 12.5mg Aromasin 
> 2.5iu HGH
> 40mcg Clen 
> 400mcg T4
> 25mcg T3
> ...


Man don't be so hard on yourself. I'm referring to the "shitty" comment. Anyone who reads this thread can see you have your shit together. Everyone has to charge back up sometimes. I think listening to your body is one of the most important things. I don't mean not going to the gym just because you feel a little tired. You know what I mean, those things where you are sure you're going to F something up if you do X,Yor Z. BTW awesome progress from the pics I have seen.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Man don't be so hard on yourself. I'm referring to the "shitty" comment. Anyone who reads this thread can see you have your shit together. Everyone has to charge back up sometimes. I think listening to your body is one of the most important things. I don't mean not going to the gym just because you feel a little tired. You know what I mean, those things where you are sure you're going to F something up if you do X,Yor Z. BTW awesome progress from the pics I have seen.


Appreciate that brother ;0) a good reminder indeed and a good redirect of the mental side of this. Definitely feeling like my body needs some down time. Its being very loud about it.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 239

Quickie 

Same vitamins and supps, last day for clen for two weeks, no gym, soaked in a bath tub with epsom salt, couldnt barely fit in the tub lol.. Im not a tall guy either... tubs are made for midgets I guess... 

Feel a little better... threw up as soon as I got home for whatever reason... downed a bunch of emergen-c and vitamin additives, soaked in tub, showered, managed to keep down 10 servings egg whites with chopped onions and green peppers... going to leave it at that... not sure my macros, too tired to do it.. gotta get up at 3 so Im off to bed.. 

Took all my nighttime meds, and on my way out... 

Hope tomorrows a better day!



Grateful to still get work done even though I was moving in slow motion all day... 


PS: my chest is actually sore AF from yesterday lol... I woulda never guessed that was going to happen! Ill take it!

----------


## Obs

> Day 239
> 
> Quickie 
> 
> Same vitamins and supps, last day for clen for two weeks, no gym, soaked in a bath tub with epsom salt, couldn’t barely fit in the tub lol.. I’m not a tall guy either... tubs are made for midgets I guess... 
> 
> Feel a little better... threw up as soon as I got home for whatever reason... downed a bunch of emergen-c and vitamin additives, soaked in tub, showered, managed to keep down 10 servings egg whites with chopped onions and green peppers... going to leave it at that... not sure my macros, too tired to do it.. gotta get up at 3 so I’m off to bed.. 
> 
> Took all my nighttime meds, and on my way out... 
> ...


Fuck I hope it passes quick brother. 

That aint no shit on the tubs either I cant get my shoulders in.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 240

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH
400mcg T4
25mcg T3


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
4 tbsp PBFit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green powder 
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 


Meal 2
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patties (act as bun)
1 farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack 



Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 chocolate peanut butter chunk protein bar




Meal 4
Calories: 653
1 serving of my wifes Keto pizza casserole 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,


Walking zombie today... of course the job I went to was very challenging and above my abilities today it seemed.. one wrong thing after another kept popping up... my pounding head wasnt to thrilled.. managed to make it through the day despite wanting to puke every time I drank water or ate food... days done, weekends here, I think Ill lay up this weekend and hope this thing goes away sooner rather than later... 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to make it home safely before the bad weather mucked everything up 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 1,908
Protein: 175
Carbs: 105
Fiber: 50
Sugar: 26
Fat: 98


Workout:

Sick day, no gym

----------


## KennyJ

Keep at it Cowboy. Aint no step for a stepper!

----------


## Quester

Great job Cowboy!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 241

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
25mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH
400mcg T4 (last day) 
25mcg T3 (last day) 
Dropping the primo as im having allergic reactions to it that Im not feeling its worth it. Will start test/npp back up Monday. Let the swelling subside some. 



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
4 tbsp PBFit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green powder 
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 


Meal 2
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patties (act as bun)
1 farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack 


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 chocolate peanut butter chunk protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
4 tbsp PBFit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green powder 
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 



Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,

Plus: hydration packets, emergen-c packets and vitamins galore... 



Spent most of my day sleeping.. I went out in the morning to get grocery shopping done and went to grab breakfast and was not feeling it... so went home and got a shake instead... going to keep resting up.. hoping this thing hurries on by... planning on no gym until Monday I guess... just to give myself enough recovery time and to ensure I wont pass this shit show onto others... its still difficult to eat, but the body aches arent so bad now. The migraine went away as I havent had it all day thank goodness.. hope yall had a good day!! 





Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to feel a little better today. Hoping it passes soon! 



8:00pm will be 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 1,720
Protein: 208
Carbs: 93
Fiber: 50
Sugar: 22
Fat: 65


Workout:

Sick day, no gym

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 242

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
25mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
4 tbsp PBFit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green powder 
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 


Meal 2
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patties (act as bun)
1 farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack 


Meal 3
Calories: 1,485
7 cups cherry almond blue salad with 11 tbsp of dried beets and 2oz crumbled feta cheese 



@5pm

Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,

Plus: hydration packets, emergen-c packets and vitamins galore... 



I slept a lot again today. Didnt really accomplish much... but man I feel so much better. Stir crazy, but much better. Cant wait to go hit the gym tomorrow. Ill be dropping to a test/npp protocol starting tomorrow. 

The snow never showed like it was suppose to so it looks like work will be in full swing tomorrow. Its not an early start though so thats good to me ;0) 

Hope everyone had an awesome weekend!! 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to feel much better today. That I can get back in the gym tomorrow. Im chomping at the bit and feeling stir crazy. 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,360
Protein: 118
Carbs: 151
Fiber: 10
Sugar: 79
Fat: 142


Workout:

Last Sick day, no gym

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 243

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
25mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH
250mg TestE
150mg NPP
.25mg caber 


Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
4 tbsp PBFit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green powder 
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 


Meal 2
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patties (act as bun)
1 farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack 


Meal 3
Calories: 410
2 turkey sausage patties (act as bun)
1 farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack 




Meal 4
Calories: 600
3 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bars


Meal 5
Calories: 700
4oz organic ground beef
2 cup stir fry veggies
1 fresh ramen rice noodle pack
4 tbsp hoisin sauce
1 cup steamed broccoli 
1 tbsp soyaki sauce 



Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,

Plus: hydration packets, emergen-c packets and added vitamins for a few more days 


I feel much much better... I was able to get my head in the game for work.. definitely a bit on the weak side though. Muscle exhaustion fairly easily... but thats ok, Im assuming my body just did a crazy Viking style battle inside of me fighting off whatever that was lol.. 

Got home at a decent time and hit the gym... again felt the exhaustions day fatigue fairly easily and definitely struggled to hit volume. But thats ok, I just lowered the volume a bit this round.. Im going to switch things in my routine and start going more tricep volume over bicep... Im feeling pretty good at its development and cant even see my tris.. Im sure tattoos dont help things, but, I need to get these puppies to come out to play... so still focused on my PR goals, Ill keep building towards that. But relying on other muscle group splits to engage and hit the bis those days as well. 

The swelling in the old injection sites on my ass cheeks is dramatically gotten better as well... still fairly large area is hard as a rock and no sensation from swelling... but outwardly it has subsided and doesnt stick out... Im sad I had the allergic reaction to the primo... maybe later Ill try small daily doses and with 2ml of other compounds to dilute it up... we shall see... its super potent so Im not ready to send it to the sea ;0) 

Overall good day today. 



Daily gratitude item:
Im grateful my ability to eat does not solely depend upon my ability to hunt and provide... but I definitely wish I had learned to hunt with my family members who do. 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,585
Protein: 225
Carbs: 121
Fiber: 63
Sugar: 46
Fat: 122


Workout:

Arm workout:

-Biceps-

Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
2 set @
70lb x 3 rep
3 set @
65lbs x 6 reps
3 set @
60lbs x 6 reps
3 set @
55lbs x 6 reps 
3 set @
50lbs x 8 reps

Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
4 sets @
40lbs x 8 reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
3 sets @ 
40lbs x 8 reps 


Flexor incline curls 
3 sets @
25lbs x slow to failure 


-Triceps-

Cable triceps push downs w/bar
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
160lbs x 12 reps

Reverse push downs w/bar 
3 sets @
160lbs x 12 reps

Push downs w/rope 
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x slow to failure 

Sit down seated dip
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps 

-Forearms-

Reverse curl w/easy bar
3 sets @ 
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

Wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
80lbs x 10 reps


Reverse wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 244

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
25mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH


Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 260 
Jimmydean delight breakfast sandwich 



Meal 2
Calories: 260 
Jimmydean delight breakfast sandwich 




Meal 3
Calories: 600
3 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar



Meal 4
Calories: 750
5 servings Natures path dark chocolate and peanut butter granola 


Meal 5
Calories: 407
2 cups cottage cheese 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,

Plus: hydration packets, emergen-c packets and added vitamins... tomorrow will be last day for this regimen 


Rainy day... I love the rain.. but I do not like 38 degree rain that rains every bloody second of the day lol... but luckily work was an easy day today and I was in the attics most of the day anyway looking for pinhole leaks in old piping... 

Got off a little early today and was able to enjoy some time in the gym before the rush hour. Got in my regular chest routine. Everything felt good. 

Nothing special to report today. It was a mellow and uneventful day. Ill take it. Some recoup and recover days will be just what the doctor ordered ;0) 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have an easy day during a nonstop rain all day day. Much needed easy day today. Good day for a reset. 



8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,277
Protein: 179
Carbs: 191
Fiber: 56
Sugar: 43
Fat: 71


Workout:

Chest workout 

Warm ups

4 supersets @ 20 reps each movement:
Flat bench dumbbell press, 35lb, w/wrist twist and chest squeeze and then svene press w/25lb plate 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
250lbs x 8 reps 
3 sets @ 
220lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Incline dumbbell press
4 sets @
65lbs x 10 reps

Incline dumbbell fly
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Incline champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 10 reps 

Decline dumbbell flys
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Cable flys
6 sets mid range 
50 lbs x 15 reps 
1 set to failure 

High range 
4 sets
50 lbs x 15 reps
1 set to failure

Low range 
4 sets
50lbs x 15 
1 set to failure

----------


## Obs

Glad you are back in the gym and feeling better.
Missouri looks like a mudhole now that the ice melted

----------


## Cowboymike

> Glad you are back in the gym and feeling better.
> Missouri looks like a mudhole now that the ice melted


I friggin bet brother!! Been thinking about you man. Hoping things settling down a little for ya! Oh! Just curious, does the winter kill off trees that need to be addressed every year? Or do they actually live out a certain lifetime before dying off?

----------


## Obs

> I friggin bet brother!! Been thinking about you man. Hoping things settling down a little for ya! Oh! Just curious, does the winter kill off trees that need to be addressed every year? Or do they actually live out a certain lifetime before dying off?


Winter doesnt kill many trees here but storms snap off some and it helps. This witer has been shit. They are predicting 3 more rounds of snow this next 7 days.

----------


## Quester

> Winter doesnt kill many trees here but storms snap off some and it helps. This witer has been shit. They are predicting 3 more rounds of snow this next 7 days.


Here, NE TN, it snowed around the 10th of Dec and melted within 5 days, again around the beginning of January but melted on the ground, and again around the 20th and melted the next day. Last year it snowed about 15 times and stayed on the ground for many days. It's weird how it hits one area but not another.

Cowboy,
Where are you located? I'm guessing you live in an area where many trees can grow but not thrive on a permanent basis. I used to live in Florida. There, many trees were brought in from other climes. The weather, fire, lightning and hurricanes would thin these trees out and we'd be left with our regular water friendly trees like cypress and mangroves, pine and cabbage palms in the plain, sub-tropical trees in S. FL. or the broad leaf trees that grow on hills or hammocks.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Here, NE TN, it snowed around the 10th of Dec and melted within 5 days, again around the beginning of January but melted on the ground, and again around the 20th and melted the next day. Last year it snowed about 15 times and stayed on the ground for many days. It's weird how it hits one area but not another.
> 
> Cowboy,
> Where are you located? I'm guessing you live in an area where many trees can grow but not thrive on a permanent basis. I used to live in Florida. There, many trees were brought in from other climes. The weather, fire, lightning and hurricanes would thin these trees out and we'd be left with our regular water friendly trees like cypress and mangroves, pine and cabbage palms in the plain, sub-tropical trees in S. FL. or the broad leaf trees that grow on hills or hammocks.


Im out in the pacific north west... every spring when I start hiking again there always seems to be a shit ton of new dead trees... but I didnt even consider the high winds and what not kicking their asses... but these suckers are all old... probably hundreds of years old... just dying off I reckon ;0) 

I didnt know if there was such a thing as too cold for some types and they die or not.. ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 245

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
25mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH
100mg TestP
150mg NPP


Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 260 
Jimmydean delight breakfast sandwich 



Meal 2
Calories: 260 
Jimmydean delight breakfast sandwich 




Meal 3
Calories: 407
2 cups cottage cheese



Meal 4
Calories: 500
2 servings Dark choc & peanut butter granola 
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar 


Meal 5
Calories: 595
2 huge scoops jalapeños 
7 cups Mediterranean chopped salad
1oz crumbled feta cheese


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,

Plus: hydration packets, emergen-c packets and added vitamins... last day


Man I was a old crotchety asshole today... good thing I was solo today with very little need for interaction with others.. I was just so sour in my mind today. Attitude galore... must be my period.. I couldnt break out of it. I tried all my mental exercises, pulled out all the mental tools from my mental tool box... came up short... very frustrating indeed... tomorrow will be a new day and I will have a better attitude. 

Got in an amazing back workout though.. at first I was going to combo up with shoulders... but my delts mustve been cheating yesterday and helping out my chest because them puppies were sore AF... so I just focused on back today and I was blessed with a solid feeling workout. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to understand Im not perfect. I will stumble along the way. Grateful for the ability to saddle back up and ride anyway. 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,023
Protein: 141
Carbs: 156
Fiber: 32
Sugar: 39
Fat: 89


Workout:

Back Day

Seated Mid cable rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 12 reps

Seated High cable rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Close grip lat pull downs 
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
100lbs x 15 reps
80lbs x 15 reps
60lbs x failure 

Straight arm cable lat pull down
3 sets @
120lbs x failure 

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Cable upright rows
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 20 reps
60lbs x 20 reps
40lbs x 20 reps
20lbs x failure reps 

Tbar rows
3 sets @ 
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps
1 set @
90lbs x failure

----------


## Old Duffer

Your volume still amazes me!

----------


## kelkel

> Man I was a old crotchety asshole today...



This is new somehow?

----------


## Cowboymike

> This is new somehow?


 touché brother... touché

----------


## Cowboymike

> Your volume still amazes me!


I feel like its not enough lol... I blame my slow growth on not doing enough... Im pretty mental though.. I always understand things backwards before I get them right sided... IKEAs furniture too... I always put it together backwards and have to undo it to assemble the right way

----------


## kelkel

> I feel like it’s not enough lol... I blame my slow growth on not doing enough... I’m pretty mental though.. I always understand things backwards before I get them right sided... IKEA’s furniture too... I always put it together backwards and have to undo it to assemble the right way


Couldn't resist....

----------


## Cowboymike

> Couldn't resist....

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 246

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
2.5iu HGH



Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 




Meal 1
Calories: 930
1-Stuffed waffle 
1-Breakfast croissant


Meal 2
Calories: 260 
Jimmydean delight breakfast sandwich 


Meal 3
Calories: 260 
Jimmydean delight breakfast sandwich 



Meal 4
Calories: 407
2 cups cottage cheese



Meal 5
Calories: 190
1 chocolate brownie protein bar



Meal 6
Calories: 662
20 tator tots
6oz shaved beef
1 sliced medium bell pepper 
1 yellow onion sliced 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,



My whole body is so sore... the day was cold and wet all dang day. Had no choice but to be in it working... it what it is. The day is over. 

Got to the gym and couldnt decide on what to do. I was suppose to do shoulders, but, no sense tearing into already sore ass muscles... so I played on the stair machine... got some blood moving.. I didnt want to blast my legs. Saving that for Sunday leg day.

Early day tomorrow, just want to wake up already and get we done and get on with the weekend ;0) 

Cheated today on the diet... stopping at 7-11 with the boys was not in my best interest... a hot meal was more appealing than my day full of cold food on a cold day lol... but bad choices were made indeed. Not going to get my abs to shine with decisions like this. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to just be able to embrace the suck today... it was cold, rainy, everything was shit... but I was able to just get through it without rolling around in negativity in my head about it.. just dealt with it and got through it. 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,709
Protein: 184
Carbs: 194
Fiber: 26
Sugar: 14
Fat: 100


Workout:

Sore all over... didnt know what else to do.. so I tried the stair climbing machine out... 

466 floors on stair climber... not even sure if thats good. Only that it burned lol

----------


## Obs

> Day 246
> 
> Upon wake up:
> 20mg Omeprazole
> 2.5iu HGH
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-work out: 
> ...


Good job brother. I would have skipped the gym. You are a badass!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 247

Its my 5 year anniversary with my wifey. So Ill be skimping on logging..

No gym tonight, Im only around 1200 calories for the day, I was saving up for tonight lol..

Work went good. My boss really stepped up today and it really made me want to step up even more. We kicked serious ass today. Very good day today.

150mg NPP
100mg TestP
12.5mg aromasin 
.25mg caber

Time to go spoil my girl. Hope yall have a good evening!! 

Grateful for my wife

----------


## Obs

Happy anniversary

----------


## Old Duffer

Yes, Happy Anniversary

----------


## Cowboymike

Thank you gentlemen ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 248

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
25mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH




Meal 1
Calories: 1,172
Denver omelette
2 sourdough toast 
1 large pancake with butter 



Meal 2
Calories: 600
3.5 cups chopped broccoli crunch cabbage salad with 5 servings dried beats 



Meal 3
Calories: 597
2 cups cottage cheese
1 chocolate brownie protein bar



Meal 4
Calories: 547
-Pizza bake, no pizza dough-
Hot Italian ground sausage 
Sliced mushrooms
Extra large pitted olives
Pepperoni 
Shredded mozzarella 
Green bell pepper 
1 large sliced onion 



Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,




Busy day today for the most part... errands and chores all handled... getting things ready to make a really hard push for these next 12 weeks... I must pull out all the stops and run hard.. Im highly curious to see what I can truly accomplish. But this will take sacrifice, motivation and drive unlike anything Ive had to accomplish before... balls to the wall. Failure is not an option. I must give these weeks 110% in order to properly understand and gauge realistic expectations.... Im fucking ready... mount up. Lets ride. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for my life. Im truly blessed in ways I had no idea. Even during the storms when I feel the walls closing in on me... theres always blessings that shine through brighter than ever to instill hope and dwarf the darkness... 



10:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,916
Protein: 197
Carbs: 186
Fiber: 28
Sugar: 40
Fat: 154


Workout:

No gym. Last day before crunch time. Tomorrow legs! Whoop whoop!!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 249

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
25mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH
150mg NPP, Dragon Pharm
100mg TestP, Dragon Pharm 



Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 
5 farm fresh eggs
1 birch bender paleo pancake
2 tbsp strawberry jam



Meal 2
Calories: 
3.5 cups maple bourbon bacon chopped salad with 5 servings dried beats 



Meal 3
Calories: 
-Pizza casserole-
Hot Italian ground sausage 
Sliced mushrooms
Extra large pitted olives
Pepperoni 
Shredded mozzarella 
Green bell pepper 
1 large sliced onion 



Interesting day today... pretty relaxing.. I only meal prepped a few days worth. I dont know or have an exact game plan just yet... only that I need to drop my caloric intake and fine tune it on a daily basis. My goal is to stay just above starvation mode... which is going to take some precision and better than average guessing on my expenditures... so I didnt go overboard and over prep the week... once I get a few weeks under my belt Ill have it dialed in... the goal is to aggressively attack stubborn body fat, shock my system and shake things up internally... I may attempt a full fasting day next weekend... we will see. Im not 100% committed on that just yet.. 

So I feel Ive gained excellent ground strength-wise and I cant help but feel a little lopsided and underdeveloped in some areas on my body... so I want to go ahead and drop the bf to uncover everything more to properly assess my situation... so I can game plan from there... so Ill focus more on lighter weight and different movements in my routines to stir things up. Concentrating on my form and dial in movements. That said I have to add cardio in my routine... no other option. Time to shred up. Ill stick with the test and npp since its agreeing with my body at this point and Im liking the way I feel so far. 

I gotta give blood tomorrow night. So I gave myself one more regular arm routine today... just as a good fairwell for now. Until I bulk in the fall... when Ill go heavy as I can. 

It should be an interesting few months. I will really need to be ready to battle the mental side. I can already see this. Fug it, game on. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the man Ive become and continue to become. Im definitely a late bloomer. I feel grateful for enough of positive influences to pick and choose characteristics I admire and look up to, to adapt and adopt for my own arsenal. 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 1,998
Protein: 138
Carbs: 99
Fiber: 18
Sugar: 59
Fat: 116


Workout:

Arm workout:

-Biceps-

Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
2 set @
70lb x 6 rep
3 set @
65lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
55lbs x 8 reps 
3 set @
50lbs x 12 reps

Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
4 sets @
50lbs x 8 reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
3 sets @ 
45lbs x 8 reps 


Flexor incline curls 
3 sets @
25lbs x slow to failure 


-Triceps-

Cable triceps push downs w/bar
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
160lbs x 12 reps

Reverse push downs w/bar 
3 sets @
160lbs x 12 reps

Push downs w/rope 
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x slow to failure 

Sit down seated dip
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps 

-Forearms-

Reverse curl w/easy bar
3 sets @ 
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

Wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
80lbs x 10 reps


Reverse wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

----------


## Obs

Badass as always

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 250

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
1 allergy tab (testing them out)
20mg Lipitor 
25mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH
Every morning for next 2 weeks:
1 - CY3 tab, Dragon Pharm
37mg phentermine



Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 260
1 - jimmydean delight breakfast sandwich


Meal 2
Calories: 260
1 - jimmydean delight breakfast sandwich


Meal 3
Calories: 183
2.5oz shredded chicken breast
1 low carb sirachi wrap
1 tbsp relish
1 scoop jalapeño 


Meal 4
Calories: 183
2.5oz shredded chicken breast
1 low carb sirachi wrap
1 tbsp relish
1 scoop jalapeño 


Meal 5
Calories: 570
3 chocolate brownie protein bar


Meal 6
Calories: 560
4 cups buffalo ranch chopped salad 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,



Dragging ass today... I havent been sleeping to well... but I started the CY3 back up today and going to run it with phen for 2 weeks... not really as much of a boost as I was hoping for. But I already know what to expect, what does what and how I react to things these days. But still, a man can hope for a bit more lol. 

Work went decent, pretty cold outside today thats for sure. My nose was running like a cow in a pasture without an ephedrine laced salt lick... 

Went and gave blood tonight, so I didnt lift after. I just did an hour on the elliptical. That with the full day of going up and down 4 story apartment buildings stairs, I feel I adequately met my caloric goals quite accurately... I kept carbs up today for the water aspect and knowing it would be a mainly cardio day but also because of giving blood. 

Back to regular programming tomorrow ;0)



Daily gratitude item:
Im really grateful for the food in my belly, clothes on my back, shoes on my feet and the roof over my head.. 


8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 




Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,016
Protein: 160
Carbs: 150
Fiber: 69
Sugar: 28
Fat: 90


Workout:
Due to Full blood donation I only did 1 hour elliptical and no lifting.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 251

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
1 allergy tab
2.5iu HGH
150mg NPP, Dragon Pharm
100mg TestP, Dragon Pharm
1 - CY3 tab, Dragon Pharm
37.5mg phentermine



Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 260
1 - jimmydean delight breakfast sandwich


Meal 2
Calories: 260
1 - jimmydean delight breakfast sandwich


Meal 3
Calories: 183
2.5oz shredded chicken breast
1 low carb sirachi wrap
1 tbsp relish
1 scoop jalapeño 


Meal 4
Calories: 183
2.5oz shredded chicken breast
1 low carb sirachi wrap
1 tbsp relish
1 scoop jalapeño 


Meal 5
Calories: 570
3 chocolate brownie protein bar


Meal 6 pre-workout 
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
4 tbsp PBFit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green powder 
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 


Meal 7
Calories: 400
1.5 black pepper and basil paleo sausage
2 farm fresh eggs
1/2cup sliced mushrooms


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,



Cold day today... the air bites my face... I may have to start wearing a face cover if Im going to have to work out in it... 

Got my glasses now... not sure how the flying hell im suppose to wear these things... my eyes keep going cross eyed and my focus jams in and out fast as hell. Making me feel dizzy and screwing my equilibrium... doc said itll take a few days since Ive never worn glasses before... I dont see how this is going to get better.. I cant work like this... so I guess Ill practice at night and then wear them all weekend... if it doesnt get functionable by Monday, Im not wearing them... it is a little interesting though Ill admit. I had no idea my left eye was going to shit like this... my TV is actually HD again lol.. if I wear the glasses... if not, its like watching the old box TVs... doc said this will help eliminate my migraines... I hope 

Got to the gym today and once again switched game plans lol... banged out an easier chest day so I could also do this cardio routine Im trying to lock into for the next 12 - 16 weeks... gotta shed this stubborn fat hiding on the backend of my body. 

Tomorrow Im actually doing work at my gym... so Ill go earlier and do fasted cardio and workout, get showered up and get to doing my thing ;0) which will leave my afternoon open. Pretty excited about that actually. 



Daily gratitude item:
Im grateful for the smiles from strangers.. it helps keep me out of my stinkin thinkin and reminds me to be present and share my smile with others as well. 




8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,321
Protein: 254
Carbs: 138
Fiber: 74
Sugar: 25
Fat: 80


Workout:

Chest workout 

Warm ups

4 supersets @ 15 reps each movement:
Flat bench dumbbell press, 50lb, w/wrist twist and chest squeeze and then svene press w/25lb plate 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
250lbs x 8 reps 
3 sets @ 
220lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Incline dumbbell press
4 sets @
65lbs x 10 reps


Cable flys
6 sets mid range 
50 lbs x 15 reps 
1 set to failure 

High range 
6 sets
50 lbs x 15 reps
1 set to failure

Low range 
6 sets
50lbs x 15 
1 set to failure

Cardio:
1 hour elliptical

----------


## Obs

Get contacts. 
I get too rough for glasses. 
I wore some climbing once and had them five minutes and I never saw them again. 
Contacts are nice.

----------


## Old Duffer

I had to do the glasses thing 6yrs ago. Takes a while to get used to but I bet these Damn things have saved my eyes numerous times! Lol

----------


## Cowboymike

> Get contacts. 
> I get too rough for glasses. 
> I wore some climbing once and had them five minutes and I never saw them again. 
> Contacts are nice.


I honestly think Im going to have to brother... its not working out so far... or I need much bigger lenses lol... my peripheral is all jacked up...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 252

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
1 allergy tab
25mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH
1 - CY3 tab, Dragon Pharm
37.5mg phentermine



Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 260
1 - jimmydean delight breakfast sandwich


Meal 2
Calories: 260
1 - jimmydean delight breakfast sandwich


Meal 3
Calories: 570
3 chocolate brownie protein bar



Meal 4
Calories: 300
2 farm fresh eggs
10 tator tots


Meal 5
Calories: 240
1.5 black pepper and basil sausage


Meal 6
Calories: 525
Chopped chicken thigh teriyaki 




Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,


Well there was nothing but good intentions to get up early and workout before work... but for some reason my body was not having any of that... so I ended up doing a normal work day with a workout after lol... thats going to take a bit of work and programming to try to get in the habit of doing... 

Weathers crazy AF right now. Hail covering ground with 3-4 inches of ice balls... in like 5 minutes... torrential rains... bone chilling freezing ass air... cant be many more weeks left of this I imagine... 

Redcross had called me to inform me they cancelled all my appointments until late April lol... apparently I donate too much... they have an annual limit for donations of any kind I just found out... but whole blood every 8 weeks is what I need to give.. I was only giving platelets to help out those in need anyway.. they cap it out at 24 times in a years time though... I just gave whole blood on Monday... so, good to go for 8 weeks anyway ;0) 

Early start tomorrow so Im going to wind this down early... great back workout tonight. Im definitely feeling a little foggy in the brain... 



Daily gratitude item:
Im grateful to have all my moving parts, limbs and a whole and complete body.. 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,155
Protein: 198
Carbs: 136
Fiber: 51
Sugar: 46
Fat: 81


Workout:

Back Day

Seated Mid cable rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 12 reps

Seated High cable rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Close grip lat pull downs 
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
100lbs x 15 reps
80lbs x 15 reps
60lbs x failure 

Straight arm cable lat pull down
3 sets @
120lbs x failure 

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Cable upright rows
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 20 reps
60lbs x 20 reps
40lbs x 20 reps
20lbs x failure reps 

Tbar rows
3 sets @ 
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps
1 set @
90lbs x failure 


Cardio:
45 min elliptical

----------


## Obs

Lol! Nice pic

Lot of us beat up today. I aboandoned mine today halfway through. I been sore as hell for days and cant figure out why.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Lol! Nice pic
> 
> Lot of us beat up today. I aboandoned mine today halfway through. I been sore as hell for days and cant figure out why.


Seriously!!! The soreness is more frequent! Im just assuming it means we are doing it correctly and thats our payoff ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 253

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
1 allergy tab
25mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH
150mg NPP, Dragon Pharm
100mg TestP, Dragon Pharm
1 - CY3 tab, Dragon Pharm
37.5mg phentermine



Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 260
1 - jimmydean delight breakfast sandwich


Meal 2
Calories: 260
1 - jimmydean delight breakfast sandwich


Meal 3
Calories: 570
3 chocolate brownie protein bar



Meal 4
Calories: 1,153
2 creamy Swiss chicken breast bake

This was actually pretty good! 






Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,




Had a cold day at work today, but a good day... I worked at an apartment building the company I work for did the sprinklers in... testing, inspecting, maintenance, preventative maintenance... all the stuff I actually love doing... really enjoyed my job today... it floors me though how some people choose to live.. Ill save my judgy ass thoughts as I dont know anyones stories and its not right of me to gossip.. but it made me think a lot today on where I am, how I choose to be, to live, to act... I felt empowered that I get to choose these things. The power is all in my court. To do as I wish with it... as its everyone elses to choose their own as well... 

Phen is doing its job now. My stomach is shrinking as its easier to consume smaller and less frequent meals now... only thing I forgot about when using it is how dried out it makes my eyes feel... hydration proves more difficult as well as it completely escapes my forefront of thinking when on phen... I feel the repercussions of that almost immediately. So I rely on the hydration packets to help keep me up to snuff despite the lower intake of water... Ill definitely stick to only 2 weeks on, 2 off routine though...

I only did cardio tonight. I had enough consumed calories (on top of the workday) to either workout or do cardio. But not both... and Ive been at to much of a deficit this week to pull off both... Im still sore everywhere anyway. But still, messes with my head not to push through anyway...

Its all good! ;0) 




Daily gratitude item:
I sure am grateful to have met some down to earth, genuine, kick ass, USDA pure grade A+ fuggin awesome sauce kind of people here on the Internet... Im truly a pretty lucky dude man... 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,243
Protein: 183
Carbs: 80
Fiber: 49
Sugar: 6
Fat: 124


Workout:

Only enough calories for either work out or cardio... went with cardio since Im pretty sore feeling anyway.


Cardio:
45 min elliptical

----------


## Obs

Does that phen wind you up?
I got a lighter ephedrine and numb stomach feeling from it.

The internet is lucky to have you.
Amazing character and spine brother

----------


## kelkel

> Daily gratitude item:
> I sure am grateful to have met some down to earth, genuine, kick ass, USDA pure grade A+ fuggin awesome sauce kind of people here on the Internet... I’m truly a pretty lucky dude man...



And that goes both ways!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Does that phen wind you up?
> I got a lighter ephedrine and numb stomach feeling from it.
> 
> The internet is lucky to have you.
> Amazing character and spine brother


Phens biggest effects I feel is:

feeling full faster

I can go longer than an hour or two before Im starving death

I sleep way to light. Wake up to every little thing. Sleep meds or not. 

Dries my eyes out

Next to impossible to stay hydrated 

Have to force myself to drink water. Exact opposite of what Im use too. 

Eliminates all feelings of wanting to snack past 6pm

Increase in feeling of well being

Slows my brain down. It creates a bit of a delay that allows actually thinking before I speak type of pause lol... I dont feel so wound up all day. 

Random cum comes out of my dick for no reason. No sensation or feeling. Just feels like after you had sex and have to piss later.. that cloggy feeling and then you piss it out... its quite strange tbh.. but its indeed cum. 

My breathing, while moving and working, working out, its awesome! Like I have the most open of airways... Sitting down, laying down with my head elevated, theres a weird feeling in my sinuses that almost feel like its blocking my airway and if it goes unnoticed too long I experience the lack of oxygen and have to make up for lost breaths lol... 

I still eat just fine. I just dont have to eat as much. I still get hungry. Just smaller portions suffice.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 254

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
1 allergy tab
25mg Aromasin 
.25mg caber
2.5iu HGH
1 - CY3 tab, Dragon Pharm
37.5mg phentermine



Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 725
Cheater cheater pumpkin eater... 
1 Stuffed waffle 
1/2 sausage, egg, cheese croissant 


Meal 2
Calories: 258
1 low carb wrap 
2.5oz shredded chicken breast
1/4cup jalapeños 
Organic sweet relish 


Meal 3
Calories: 570
3 chocolate brownie protein bar



Meal 4
Calories: 258
1 low carb wrap 
2.5oz shredded chicken breast
1/4cup jalapeños 
Organic sweet relish 



Meal 5
Calories: 339
Chicken enchilada casserole 
.2 cup enchilada sauce
4oz chicken breast, crockpot shredded
.3 cup shredded Mexican cheese 
Sautéed bell peppers 2 medium 
1 sautéed sliced yellow onion 
2tbsp sour cream 



Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,


I have to admit, even though negativity still creeps in... in my thoughts, reactions and attitude... Ive noticed lately that the time spent in it, is not as long before I consciously see it and redirect... Ive also noticed that the time its taking to catch it to redirect, is quickening... this is a hopeful progression to me. It means my hard work is paying off and every day towards freedom from the negativity is an exciting one indeed...

Overall good day today work-wise and I just accomplished my tasks for the day.. definitely wore out from the week and feeling the disrupted sleep patterns taking their toll on me... going to be a bad weather weekend, maybe Ill take advantage of that. 

I received a generous offer to get sponsored for a quickie before surgery cut cycle. Very humbled and grateful to be chosen and for the kind words leading up to being chosen by other super solid brothers.. more on this a little later. I will be logging it of course and excited to test out what Ive been hearing such good things about... I have to say theres a world full of pretty awesome personalities here. Its super fun to link in with others who have similar humor and exchanging words with them. In RL Im not the most social animal. I can be. But I choose to isolate more. Anyway! More details to come! Really looking forward to dropping every ounce of BF I can before surgery, so during my cardio only restrictions and liquid diet for 8 weeks of healing, I can really tighten up the loosey goose skin thatll be a result of dropping the fat... then after I heal, Ill be 100% ready for the bulk of my lifetime. Surplus calories and everything lol

Hit the gym, got shoulders done... cramping up again... throwing more salt at it and extra hydration packets. The phen and cy3 are proving to be adversaries to my proper hydration lol






Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be selected for an opportunity to run an aggressive 8 week cut cycle to carry me into surgery... I feel honored and grateful beyond words. Im going to crush it for the king! 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,150
Protein: 201
Carbs: 104
Fiber: 59
Sugar: 12
Fat: 84


Workout:

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises


Arnold press with a wrist twist @ end of movement... 
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x 10 reps

Front Raises (with straight bar)
3 sets @ 
70lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps


Cable upright Rows
4 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps


Bent Over Lateral Raises (single cable)
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
45lbs x 10 reps


Front Raises (dumbbells) 
3 sets @
35lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Lateral dumbbell Raises 
4 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Seated cable lateral Raises 
3 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Seated Machine Press 
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
100lbs x failure 



Cardio:
45 min elliptical

----------


## Obs

> Phens biggest effects I feel is:
> 
> feeling full faster
> 
> I can go longer than an hour or two before I’m starving death
> 
> I sleep way to light. Wake up to every little thing. Sleep meds or not. 
> 
> Dries my eyes out
> ...


Yup yup!
The semen secretion just sealed it.
That is not phen you are taking. It is overdosed ephedrine. I promise you brother.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Yup yup!
> The semen secretion just sealed it.
> That is not phen you are taking. It is overdosed ephedrine. I promise you brother.


Well fawk 

I cant take it then... we get tested a lot in the first half of year because of the government and school contracts..

----------


## Cowboymike

How long does it stay in the system?

----------


## Obs

ephedrine is cheap shit. 
Phen is expensive. 
You got a knock off. 
The bag aroud your prostate is shrinking due to extreme vasoconstriction and urethral TYPE constriction. It is causing you prostate to dump. 
Particularly if you take a shit. 
Look... This is why I dont do science....

Your terd is rubbing your compressed prostate and causing a dump of semen. Amphetamines may be able to cause this but not in a dose that doesnt make you stay up for 12 days. 

Plants of the epedra family are the only things capable of this and as you speak of your breathing... Epedrine is probably the most effective bronchodialator on earth. 

You bought a 16$ box of bronkaid for 150 

Promise you I am 100% right

----------


## Obs

Time in system depends on urine acidity.
Low urine acidity = short high= long

----------


## Obs

Yogurt and soda/energy drinks greatly increase urine acidity.

----------


## Obs

Before testing go buy some bronkaid at the pharmacy and make them aware you have been taking it to treat asthma. 

That being said phentermine can show up as meth as well.

----------


## Cowboymike

> ephedrine is cheap shit. 
> Phen is expensive. 
> You got a knock off. 
> The bag aroud your prostate is shrinking due to extreme vasoconstriction and urethral TYPE constriction. It is causing you prostate to dump. 
> Particularly if you take a shit. 
> Look... This is why I dont do science....
> 
> Your terd is rubbing your compressed prostate and causing a dump of semen. Amphetamines may be able to cause this but not in a dose that doesnt make you stay up for 12 days. 
> 
> ...


Luckily I didnt pay near that lol... but still... 

Ill take your word for it... glad to start flushing now, rather than finding out the hard way on a random and losing out on my 12k additional income for the year in prevailing wage work...

----------


## Cowboymike

> Before testing go buy some bronkaid at the pharmacy and make them aware you have been taking it to treat asthma. 
> 
> That being said phentermine can show up as meth as well.


Ill definitely buy some just Incase..

----------


## Obs

> I’ll definitely buy some just Incase..


Not trying to alarm you. A dose or teo of either wont stay in your system long, but phen is script. 

I will let couch take over. He knows more on clearance time.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 255

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
1 allergy tab
2.5iu HGH
1 - CY3 tab, Dragon Pharm
150mg NPP
100mg TestP



Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 702
1 small Denver omelette 
1 slice sourdough toast with butter


Meal 2
Calories: 725
3.5cups avocado ranch salad
1/3cup Mexican shredded cheese
10tbsp crumbled bacon


Meal 3
Calories: 400
4 medium slice gluten free bbq chicken pizza slice



Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,





Today was super busy... errands, chores, doc appointments, honey do list, Home Depot trips and even managed to squeeze in a little cardio at the gym when my girl left to go do her moms laundry... 

Ill hit legs tomorrow fasted and enjoy a full blown down day after to catch up on all emails, messages, forum logs and good ol relaxing time... 

Hope yall had a fantastical day today! 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have running water, electricity and a heated home...




8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
1.25
gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 1,827
Protein: 100
Carbs: 126
Fiber: 8
Sugar: 16
Fat: 116


Workout:

Cardio:
45 min elliptical

----------


## Obs

Hope your day was good to brother.

----------


## Couchlockd

You'll be gtg I 7 days for sure.

They sat 3-5 depending on how much you use.

Most things, if not all things other than weed are out of your urine in 7 days tops.

Hair.. that's a 9 month log I'm afraid.

Blood is quicker than urine.

Weed is pretty quick to given one or 2 days use and very low body fat. It can clear in 10 days below cutoff for litmus tests (the cups you pee in, strips you dip)

----------


## Obs

I did it!

----------


## Cowboymike

> You'll be gtg I 7 days for sure.
> 
> They sat 3-5 depending on how much you use.
> 
> Most things, if not all things other than weed are out of your urine in 7 days tops.
> 
> Hair.. that's a 9 month log I'm afraid.
> 
> Blood is quicker than urine.
> ...



Much appreciate the info brother! 
I definitely am not as concerned as I was previously since Obs stated the obvious of just buying bronkaid and have on hand to blame it on... the way our tests work are they get the basic strip test first. If failed, the sample then goes to the lab to see exactly what the failing component was... so even if I failed a strip test due to ephedrine, the lab would show it as an ingredient to medicine rather than amphetamine... 

But, it pisses the company off to not just pass the strip test part lol.. they always tell us to avoid the items thatll cause false positives..

----------


## Obs

Cowboy, I looked into this further. Adderall and other amphetamines have been known to cause semen leakage that being said I never had this issue with anything other than ephed. I havent played with adderall much but the stim effects dont touch ephed imo. 

I wouldn't write it off as bunk but thats very odd to say the least. Any drug that causes a boodt in adrenaline and epinephrine can cause the issue. 
Sorry if I jumped the gun but it was just a rare symptom I had associated with ephed only over personal experience that isn't even listed as a possible side effect for any stimulant/amphetamine type substance.

----------


## Couchlockd

> Much appreciate the info brother! 
> I definitely am not as concerned as I was previously since Obs stated the obvious of just buying bronkaid and have on hand to blame it on... the way our tests work are they get the basic strip test first. If failed, the sample then goes to the lab to see exactly what the failing component was... so even if I failed a strip test due to ephedrine, the lab would show it as an ingredient to medicine rather than amphetamine... 
> 
> But, it pisses the company off to not just pass the strip test part lol.. they always tell us to avoid the items that’ll cause false positives..


Don't eat Poppy seeds

----------


## Cowboymike

> Cowboy, I looked into this further. Adderall and other amphetamines have been known to cause semen leakage that being said I never had this issue with anything other than ephed. I havent played with adderall much but the stim effects dont touch ephed imo. 
> 
> I wouldn't write it off as bunk but thats very odd to say the least. Any drug that causes a boodt in adrenaline and epinephrine can cause the issue. 
> Sorry if I jumped the gun but it was just a rare symptom I had associated with ephed only over personal experience that isn't even listed as a possible side effect for any stimulant/amphetamine type substance.


Its definitely not a common side Ive experienced with Phen before.. but hey bro, good looking out regardless... it helped me to at least have something on hand just Incase to save my ass in a normally inability to answer something on the spot type scenario...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 256

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
1 allergy tab
2.5iu HGH
1 - CY3 tab, Dragon Pharm



Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 619
4oz country ground pork
1/2 slice Swiss cheese
1 cup chopped spinach
1/4 cup sliced mushrooms 



Meal 2
Calories: 1,190
7 cups chopped cherry, almond, blue cheese salad



Meal 3
Calories: 339
1 serving Chicken enchilada casserole 



Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,





Some minor food prep done, relaxing done, leg day done, mentally preparing for the week.... in progress lol

Cold and cloudy dark days are definitely challenging to get the motor revving... but it is what it is and I had no real agenda today anyway. Definitely just a checking the boxes day at the gym. 


Nothing exciting to report on. Easy day Sunday for sure! 


On a side note I sincerely cant feel, tell or sense any difference or advantage/disadvantage to taking creatine... Ill obviously finish all the crap I bought because Im stubborn... 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for hot coffee, grey skys, warm clothes and the time to sit down and soak it all in 




8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons 



Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,147
Protein: 98
Carbs: 124
Fiber: 4
Sugar: 75
Fat: 140


Workout:

Legs 

Leg press machine 
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 slow reps
1 set @
720lbs x 8 reps 
2 sets @
630lbs x 12 reps 
3 sets @
540lbs x 12 reps 
3 sets @
450lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
360lbs x 25 reps 

Incline leg press 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps 
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 10 reps 

On incline leg press machine I did calves
4sets @
450 x failure

Leg extensions 
1 set @
80lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
130lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps

Leg curls
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps


Weighted step ups, 2ft platform 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 10 reps


Weighted Walking lunges 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 20 lunges 


hack squats, on machine 
3 sets @ 
360lbs x 10 reps


Practice low bar squats
3 sets @ (last one to failure) 
180bs x 12 ... slow reps

----------


## Obs

Hell of a leg day

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 257

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
1 allergy tab
25mg Aromasin 
.25mg caber
2.5iu HGH
1 - CY3 tab, Dragon Pharm
150mg NPP
100mg TestP



Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 359
1 serving Chicken enchilada casserole. Wrapped in low carb wrap. 


Meal 2
Calories: 570
3 chocolate brownie protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 680
10 tator tots
1 applewood smoked bacon and cheddar angus beef patty
1 pepper jack cheese slice 




Meal 4
Calories: 718
1 slice cheeseburger bake

.3 cups almond flour 
3oz organic ground beef 
1 provolone cheese slice 
.3 avocado oil mayo 
1 sautéed yellow onion
.7 cup mozzarella cheese 




Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,




Definitely had a rough start to the day which I allowed infect my whole day which I allowed to own me all day and night... cant win em all. At least I didnt physically hurt anyone today and I still have my job... so frustrated at myself for getting owned like this though... but hey, fuck it... 
Try again tomorrow. 

Arms tonight. Checked the boxes. 

Calling it a night. Peace and love yall. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to still have a job 




8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons 



Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,327
Protein: 188
Carbs: 68
Fiber: 59
Sugar: 4
Fat: 144


Workout:

Arm workout:

-Biceps-

Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
2 set @
70lb x 6 rep
3 set @
65lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
55lbs x 8 reps 
3 set @
50lbs x 12 reps

Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
4 sets @
50lbs x 8 reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
3 sets @ 
45lbs x 8 reps 


Flexor incline curls 
3 sets @
25lbs x slow to failure 


-Triceps-

Cable triceps push downs w/bar
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
160lbs x 12 reps

Reverse push downs w/bar 
3 sets @
160lbs x 12 reps

Push downs w/rope 
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x slow to failure 

Sit down seated dip
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps 

-Forearms-

Reverse curl w/easy bar
3 sets @ 
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

Wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
80lbs x 10 reps


Reverse wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

----------


## Obs

Sorry you had a rough go.
Good job keeping it together

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 258

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
1 allergy tab
2.5iu HGH
1 - CY3 tab, Dragon Pharm




Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 260
1 jimmydean delight breakfast sandwich 


Meal 2
Calories: 570
3 chocolate brownie protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 260
1 jimmydean delight breakfast sandwich 


Meal 4
Calories: 359
1 serving Chicken enchilada casserole. Wrapped in low carb wrap. 



Meal 5
Calories: 369
Keto cheese steak 
1 medium bell pepper 
1 organic chopped yellow onion
1/3 cup sliced mushroom
5oz shaved beef steak
1 slice provolone 
2 tsp Worcestershire sauce 



Meal 6
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
4 tbsp PBFit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green powder 
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,



Another long, cold, frustration filled day today... mentally handled better than yesterday though... it is always a little weird feeling to me the day after having days like yesterday... its almost like a hangover of sort.. tried to shake things off and just focus on the tasks at hand. Was successful at times and failed at other times... Ill just keep plugging away. The early wake ups are proving to be an added hurdle to the mental game indeed... 

Got through the workday, spent all day outside in the snow and shadows... definitely need better gear if Im going to work outside like this.

Hit chest at the gym. Wasnt motivated at all but got there to check off my boxes anyway. Irritates me when Im not mentally into going to sanctuary.. I feel like I violate universal law... 

Gotta go to bed early again and try to recover some ground. This whole week are these early starts.. 





Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have a comfortable bed, with comfortable sheets and comfy pillows to lay down on at night... 




8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons 



Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,202
Protein: 231
Carbs: 122
Fiber: 67
Sugar: 23
Fat: 79


Workout:

Chest workout 

Warm ups

4 supersets @ 20 reps each movement:
Flat bench dumbbell press, 35lb, w/wrist twist and chest squeeze and then svene press w/25lb plate 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
250lbs x 8 reps 
3 sets @ 
220lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Incline dumbbell press
4 sets @
65lbs x 10 reps

Incline dumbbell fly
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Incline champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 10 reps 

Decline dumbbell flys
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Cable flys
6 sets mid range 
50 lbs x 15 reps 
1 set to failure 

High range 
4 sets
50 lbs x 15 reps
1 set to failure

Low range 
4 sets
50lbs x 15 
1 set to failure

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 259

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
1 allergy tab
25mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH
1 - CY3 tab, Dragon Pharm
150mg NPP, Dragon Pharm
100mg TestP, Dragon Pharm



Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 260
1 jimmydean delight breakfast sandwich 


Meal 2
Calories: 
1 applewood smoked bacon angus beef patty
1 slice pepper jack cheese


Meal 3
Calories: 260
1 jimmydean delight breakfast sandwich 


Meal 4
Calories: 640
4 hard boiled eggs 
4 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack 



Meal 5
Calories: 450
1/2cup birch bender pancake mix
2 tbsp peanut butter
2 tbsp strawberry jelly



Meal 6
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
4 tbsp PBFit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green powder 
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,



Can it be spring yet? Lol... 

Another day in the books... I did shoulders and back tonight. 

Feeling zero energy, but managed anyway.

Nothing special to report. Hope everyone had a kickass hump day today!! 

Sorry for the shorty, off to shower, get ready for bed and then get to bed... 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be able look inward, even when its uncomfortable 




7:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons 



Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,595
Protein: 202
Carbs: 129
Fiber: 17
Sugar: 40
Fat: 135


Workout:

Shoulders & Back

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises


Shoulder press
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps

Arnold press with a wrist twist @ end of movement... 
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x failure 

Phase 2 super sets using plates
4 sets @
25lbs plates x 10 reps each
front raises
lateral raises
Bent over rear delt raises

Mid cable rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 12 reps

High cable rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Cable upright rows
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 20 reps
60lbs x 20 reps
40lbs x 20 reps
20lbs x failure reps 


Close grip lat pull downs 
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
100lbs x 15 reps
80lbs x 15 reps
60lbs x failure

----------


## Proximal

Cowboy, I drop by here every so often to read your posts, which are always incredible. 

I am most blown away by the daily gratitude statement which might be one of the coolest things I've seen on this forum.

Could I have your permission to use the same idea from time to time on my thread? Appreciate it, TY.

----------


## Obs

Bet you never heard this song by Garth...
Anyway heatd it the other day again and thought of you hoss.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Cowboy, I drop by here every so often to read your posts, which are always incredible. 
> 
> I am most blown away by the daily gratitude statement which might be one of the coolest things I've seen on this forum.
> 
> Could I have your permission to use the same idea from time to time on my thread? Appreciate it, TY.


Hell yeah brother! Spread the goodness!! ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

> Bet you never heard this song by Garth...
> Anyway heatd it the other day again and thought of you hoss.


I sure have not ever heard that song... I didnt think that was even possible... how does he have a song I havent heard before?!? Im seriously so confused right now

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 260

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
1 allergy tab
2.5iu HGH
1 - CY3 tab, Dragon Pharm



Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 190
1 chocolate brownie protein bar


Meal 2
Calories: 680
1 applewood smoked bacon angus beef patty
1 slice pepper jack cheese
1 black pepper and basil paleo sausage 


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 chocolate brownie protein bar



Meal 4
Calories: 280
1/2 cup dark chocolate and red berries granola 




Meal 5
Calories: 520
1 applewood smoked bacon angus beef patty
1 slice pepper jack cheese



Meal 6
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
4 tbsp PBFit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green powder 
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,



Its amazing what a night of solid and truly good sleep can get you mentally... its almost insane how obvious the difference is... Im like an over grown big ass baby who just needed some good sleep lol... throwing temper tantrums mentally and acting all hangry and shit... I slept so effin good though... one of those, you wake up and just kind of stretch your toes out and shimmy press your body against the sheets... man I hope I get another one of those tonight lol... 

Armed with a good nights sleep I slaughtered the day... punched through jobs and even took on a couple more as I was making good time all day... its nice to get around to eliminate these small jobs. They actually pay good, all things considering. Company makes good money on these small ones. Especially when we are knocking 4-6 out in a day... experienced zero friction with any human beings all day. 

Had energy for the gym and decided to go ahead and test these get away sticks out.. Ive been eye balling 900lbs on the incline leg press... nailed it for 6 clean reps first set out after warm ups.. I had a feeling I would smash it. But I had to see..
So I just did some basic leg work, some triceps and just had fun moseying around without a real agenda... testing muscle groups to see who and what was still sore from the week and what wasnt... going into a rest day tomorrow and wanted to make sure I got everything covered.. definitely feel the week in my whole body. My legs are definitely shining from tonights load lol... 





Daily gratitude item:
Seriously Grateful for a good nights sleep




8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons 



Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,515
Protein: 216
Carbs: 82
Fiber: 59
Sugar: 21
Fat: 138


Workout:

Incline leg press 

1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 slow reps
2 set @
900lbs x 6 clean reps PR ;0)
2 set @
810lbs x 8 reps PR
3 set @
720lbs x 10 reps
3 set @
630lbs x 10 reps

Leg Curls 
2 set @
200lbs x 15 reps
2 set @
150lbs x 15 reps
2 set @
120lbs x failure


Leg Extension
3 set @
250lbs x 10 reps
3 set @
200lbs x 10 reps
3 set @
150lbs x 10 reps


Sit down tricep machine 
3 set @
200lbs x 15 reps
3 set @
180lbs x 15 reps
3 set @
150lbs x 15 reps

Tate Press 
3 set @
45lbs x 10 reps


Tricep pushdown cable/bar
3 set @
80lbs x 12 reps 


Face pulls
3 set @
120lbs x 15 reps 


Cable upright rows 
3 set @
120lbs x 15 reps


Cable curls
3 set @
200lbs x 12 reps

----------


## Obs

Thats great man. 
I hope you get another night like that.

----------


## Proximal

> Hell yeah brother! Spread the goodness!! ;0)


Thank you. Will do!

----------


## charger69

> Day 260
> 
> Upon wake up:
> 20mg Omeprazole
> 1 allergy tab
> 2.5iu HGH
> 1 - CY3 tab, Dragon Pharm
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a lot of water!!! Keep it going Cowboy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 261

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
1 allergy tab
25mg Aromasin 
.25mg caber
2.5iu HGH
1 - CY3 tab, Dragon Pharm
150mg NPP (last pin)
100mg TestP (last pin)




Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
4 tbsp PBFit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green powder 
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 



Meal 2
Calories: 380
2 chocolate brownie protein bar



Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 chocolate brownie protein bar



Meal 4
Calories: 520
1 applewood smoked bacon angus beef patty
1 slice pepper jack cheese






Had a mellow day today. Nothing too special, nothing too rough. No drama. No irritations... just a mellow day. Ill take it! ;0)

Received a little special something something today from SpartaPharma. I will run a log side by side with this one in their forum. Monday officially kicks off phase 2 of my balls to the wall cut, before I get cut by the surgeons... Sparta was kind enough to supply most of the compounds Ill be utilizing to accomplish this phase ;0) Ill also pull bloods for King Leo to have some on record for their advertising usage. Big shout out and thank you to King Leo for supplying the goods to help me accomplish my goals. Especially during tight times from having to push all my extra dollars towards getting fixed up by the doctors... very much appreciated! 

Mentally and physically preparing myself for a brutal 8 weeks... 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the sense of taste... I often have this removed from me after surgery and they cut through the nerve. Im always afraid one day it wont come back. But its starting to come back now. Its truly a delightful experience to bite into something delicious... 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 

Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,



Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons 



Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 1,745
Protein: 185
Carbs: 42
Fiber: 70
Sugar: 9
Fat: 82



Workout:

No gym Day

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 262

No gym today
Same sups and vitamins and Im at just above 1800 calories for the day. 

The wifey is feeling a little ignored lately so I dedicated the day with her. 

Hope yall are having a killer weekend so far! 


Gratitude:
Grateful I can be attentive without being defensive and therefore able to become present.

----------


## Obs

> Day 262
> 
> No gym today
> Same sups and vitamins and I’m at just above 1800 calories for the day. 
> 
> The wifey is feeling a little ignored lately so I dedicated the day with her. 
> 
> Hope y’all are having a killer weekend so far! 
> 
> ...


Glad you took a day off for her. 
More snow coming here....
Single digits... Shiiiiiiiiiiiit

----------


## Proximal

> Gratitude:
> Grateful I can be attentive without being defensive and therefore able to become present.


Jesus, thats beautiful Cowboy.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 263

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
1 allergy tab
25mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH
1 - CY3 tab, Dragon Pharm (last tab for 2 weeks)


Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 650
4 large farm fresh eggs
4oz chorizo 
1/2 organic diced tomato 



Meal 2
Calories: 1,560
9 cups chopped kale salad mix 
2oz Crumbled feta cheese 
1/2 cup shredded mozzarella 



Meal 3
Calories: 606
Sheppards pie:
5g Kerry gold butter
1 cup mashed cauliflower 
1/4 cup drained sliced mushrooms
1 medium green pepper
2 tbsp beef bouillon
4.5oz organic ground beef 
1 chopped organic yellow onion
1 Monterey Jack cheese slice 






Weekend flew by thats for sure... I was suppose to do legs today. But theres no way in hell I was doing that lol.. Im still super sore from the last session. So I ended up just doing an hour cardio and called it good. Start everything fresh tomorrow. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to spend some solid time with my wife this weekend. 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 

Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula,




Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons 



Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,816
Protein: 129
Carbs: 164
Fiber: 25
Sugar: 101
Fat: 186



Workout:

Cardio, elliptical, 1 hour

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 264

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
1 allergy tab
25mg Aromasin 
.25mg caber
2.5iu HGH
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma
200mg TrenE


Pre-work out: 
100mg TNE, SpartaPharma
1 cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar 



Meal 2
Calories: 550
3 farm fresh eggs
2oz chorizo 
5tsp cholula
1/2cup sliced mushrooms
3 servings egg whites



Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 chocolate brownie protein bar 



Meal 4
Calories: 520
1 applewood bacon angus cheddar beef patty 
1 pepper jack cheese slice 



Meal 5
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
4 tbsp PBFit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green powder 
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula



Very long day today.. but navigated and got through it flawlessly... looks like this week is going to be one crazy week from what I can see the schedules shaping up to look like... 

Hit arms tonight at the gym. Decided to just lift light and concentrated on perfection... the gym was super busy tonight so I kind of just had to stay put when I found a spot and make due with what I could to get my work done... had to really fight myself to get cardio done... I almost lost that fight lol... luckily the machines are on the way out and I can trick my mind into thinking it won and Im heading home.. then jump over to one last second... my body responds slowly but after a few minutes its warms up to the idea... I just have to sing along in my head to my music, otherwise the brain takes over to get me out of there... cant talk and think at the same time.. or sing and think in this matter ;0) 

Exhausted beyond exhaustion... the lower carbs definitely play a role in that Im finding out as Im experimenting with different intakes. Very interesting indeed so far. I expect to know enough to dial in my cut macros for the future by the end of the next 8 weeks. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have both my legs.. 




9:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons 



Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,315
Protein: 243
Carbs: 54
Fiber: 71
Sugar: 13
Fat: 110



Workout:
Arms
Used light weight tonight with all slow and controlled reps 

Stand up cable curls with easy bar

In close grip:
1 set @ 
40lbs x 30 reps 
3 set @ 
100lbs x 25 reps

Mid bar grip:
3 set @
100lbs x 25 reps

Wide grip:
3 set @
100lbs x 25 reps

Stand up cable curl with straight bar
4 set @
80lbs x 30 reps

Cable tricep pushdown, straight bar 
6 set @
100lb x 30 reps

Cable tricep reverse pulldown, straight bar
6 set @
100lb x 20 rep

Cable tricep rope pulldown 
6 set @
100lb x 20 rep


Single handle cable tricep extension 
4 rep @
40lbs x 25 reps


Reverse curls with easy bar
4 sets @
45lbs x 30 reps


Cross body dumbbell hammer curls
4 sets @
35lbs x 20 reps


Stand up dumbbell hammer curls
3 sets @
30lbs x 20 reps 


Flexor curls 
3 set @
25lbs x 12 reps


Cardio 
45min elliptical

----------


## Obs

I see you changed your arm routine quite a bit. I always change mine and try to add new stuff. Couch introduced me to drag curls which I been throwing on as a final and it puts one hell of a burn on the outside.

----------


## kelkel

> I see you changed your arm routine quite a bit. I always change mine and try to add new stuff. Couch introduced me to drag curls which I been throwing on as a final and it puts one hell of a burn on the outside.



I think you misunderstoon couch. He meant this:

----------


## Cowboymike

> I see you changed your arm routine quite a bit. I always change mine and try to add new stuff. Couch introduced me to drag curls which I been throwing on as a final and it puts one hell of a burn on the outside.


I have this thing happening in my elbow... I dont want to aggravate it... so Im going to cater to it for a bit... work around type thing... 

It was cool to mix it up though... even though I feel it side tracks me a little.. but hell, if Im getting sore its working right? ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

> I think you misunderstoon couch. He meant this:

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 265

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
1 allergy tab
2.5iu HGH



Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar 


Meal 2
Calories: 380
2 chocolate brownie protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 217
Wonder Noodle stir fry 
.2 container ground turkey 
2 tbsp sky valley teriyaki
7oz wonder noodle, thrive market
.2 cup organic chopped kale
.2 tbsp better than bouillon beef base


Meal 4
Calories: 606
Keto Sheppards pie
5g Kerry butter
4 cups mashed cauliflower 
1/4 cup sliced mushrooms
Green bell pepper
Better than bullion beef base 
4.5oz organic ground beef
1 chopped yellow onion
1 slice Monterey Jack cheese slice




Meal 5
Calories: 465
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
4 tbsp PBFit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green powder 
1 serving green superfood powdered supplement 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula



Today I got to run around cleaning up other peoples fuck ups... just to listen to them cry about my not doing it the way they imagined I should lmao... gtfo... no further comments on that situation lol

Zero energy today. 3 bang energy drinks in and still ready for a nap... made it to the gym anyway. Almost only did cardio.. but was able to trick my brain into some shoulders as well.. I cant hardly keep my eyes open now.. 

Another big day tomorrow though physically again... just taking it a day at a time... one step at a time... get through one, on to the next... before I know it, the week will be done.. 

Time to dig in deep and do this 






Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have someplace to take a hot shower whenever I feel like it. 




8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons 



Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,068 
Protein: 212
Carbs: 75
Fiber: 77
Sugar: 31
Fat: 88



Workout:
Shoulders Day

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises


Arnold press with a wrist twist
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x 10 reps

Front Raises (with straight bar)
3 sets @ 
70lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps


Cable upright Rows
4 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps


Bent Over Lateral Raises (single cable)
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
45lbs x 10 reps


Front Raises (dumbbells) 
3 sets @
35lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Lateral dumbbell Raises 
4 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Seated cable lateral Raises 
3 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Seated Machine Press 
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
100lbs x failure 


Cardio:
45min elliptical

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 266

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
1 allergy tab
25mg Aromasin 
.25mg caber
2.5iu HGH
250mg TestC
200mg TrenE


Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar 


Meal 2
Calories: 380
2 chocolate brownie protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 640
4 tillamoo cheese snack
4 farm fresh hard boiled eggs 


Meal 4
Calories: 606
Keto Sheppards pie
5g Kerry butter
4 cups mashed cauliflower 
1/4 cup sliced mushrooms
Green bell pepper
Better than bullion beef base 
4.5oz organic ground beef
1 chopped yellow onion
1 slice Monterey Jack cheese slice



Meal 5
Calories: 1,190
7 cups cherry almond blue salad 



Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula



What a roller coaster of a day... obviously the news regarding a well respected and favored sponsor set a somber tone and delivered a slap of reality on the gravity of the life in which we choose to live and the retarded fucking risks we are forced to take... Ill never understand it... sucks to see the good ones fall. Too bad the LE cant clear out these fuksticks selling bunk shit, those scamming pieces of shit for us. Leave the good ones alone... 

Day was long and cold.. one thing for sure, I use to be a whole lot warmer in the winters at 45% BF lol.. it was brutal today. Temp wasnt even that cold, but its a soaks into your bones cold... lips and skin is all chapped from the wind and Im not really liking this.. 

Went to the head doc for the follow up CT scan... stupid tumor has already grown back and then some... it use to take a year or two.... now its taking less than 3 months?! I get its not cancerous or anything.. but fuck man, if the shit grows that rapid and annihilates everything in its path, until it punches through the brain cavity and strokes you out... how is it any less dangerous? (And I did inquire if one were to perhaps be on TRT would this cause the growth to accelerate.. he said not at all) I just had the surgery December lol... I just wanted to be able to get my hearing fixed in my ear.... not get my head opened up a couple times a year... but if that shit doesnt stop growing, theres zero point in putting in the hardware to fix my hearing if its just going to get destroyed by the growth in 3 months... 

at what point does one just stop the madness and let nature run its course? Very frustrating. 

So, another surgery added to the year I guess... lets hit those out of pocket maximums baby!! 

I added in the huge ass salad today to get more carbs in. Even though it threw me way over my caloric goals... My energy levels are tanked... but I was anticipating this... extra dehydrated as well. Also anticipated, as my system clears out the cy3... hydration packets helped indeed...

Hit a late night sesh at gym.. I remember why I dont like going later lol.. I remember the days when it hit 10pm my night was just getting started!! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have some pretty solid effin dudes in my corner. I know I could hit anyone of you up and youd be there to help me walk through anything to big for me at that moment... without a doubt... and thats pretty bad ass if you ask me... 



9:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons plus 3 hydration packs



Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,216
Protein: 184
Carbs: 147
Fiber: 64
Sugar: 81
Fat: 197



Workout:

Back Day

Seated Mid cable rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 12 reps

Seated High cable rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Close grip lat pull downs 
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
100lbs x 15 reps
80lbs x 15 reps
60lbs x failure 

Straight arm cable lat pull down
3 sets @
120lbs x failure 

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Cable upright rows
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 20 reps
60lbs x 20 reps
40lbs x 20 reps
20lbs x failure reps 

Tbar rows
3 sets @ 
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps
1 set @
90lbs x failure 



Cardio:
45min elliptical

----------


## Obs

Sorry about the ear.
Surely they have some plan to stop it?

----------


## Old Duffer

God I hope!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Sorry about the ear.
> Surely they have some plan to stop it?


Theres no plan... my head doesnt regulate the pressure like its suppose to... so it supposedly makes this thing have legs to grow... 

But the thing is, they installed a tube in my ear and its suppose to never allow pressure to build in the first place... but yet, here we are... a more aggressive growth.. all biopsies come back as benign... so I dont understand whats next tbh... no pressure, no grow... but growing anyway...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 267

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
1 allergy tab
2.5iu HGH


Pre-work out: 
100mg TNE
1 cialis 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar 


Meal 2
Calories: 380
2 chocolate brownie protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 260
1- JimmyDean delight breakfast sandwich 


Meal 4
Calories: 260
1- JimmyDean delight breakfast sandwich 



Meal 5
Calories: 810
4 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack
12 Aidells, teriyaki & pineapple meat ball 


Meal 6
Calories: 465
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 pack amazing grass green superfood 
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula


Having an extremely difficult time revving my motors up... I may be forced to get bloods done to see where everythings at... but Im literally nodding off even when driving or sitting still... I can only consume 3 bang energy drinks per day... sleep has been super deep the past few nights. Usually Im waking up 6 times a night... this week though, sleeping death deep... Ill give it until Monday for that cy3 to clear and if its still an issue Ill just put the bloods on the CC and see wtf... 

Good news is when Im this tired I dont dwell on anything else but being tired lol... 

Hit some chest tonight though. Felt good. Nice pump and some added heat stemming from the working muscles... I almost expected to see steam coming off of my chest and into the air... the TNE crystallizes up and is pretty stubborn and requires actual heating up with needle to vent, in order to get it to set again... let it cool down of course and it went in smooth and through the slin and into delt with zero issue. 

Downloaded my meditation apps and tinnitus management apps that are suppose to help I guess... I will at least give it a try... doc said it can help with my stress levels caused by the constant and nagging ringing, which in turn will help soften the volume of it.. in theory... higher stress and or BP, louder the timing I guess... I will try it out and see. 

Looking forward to blasting through one more day of work and putting a cap on this week. 



Daily gratitude item:
Im grateful to have both my big toes... keeps things balanced 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
2.00 gallons



Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,576
Protein: 249
Carbs: 134
Fiber: 72
Sugar: 34
Fat: 106



Workout:

Warm ups

4 supersets @ 20 reps each movement:
Flat bench dumbbell press, 35lb, w/wrist twist and chest squeeze and then svene press w/25lb plate 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
250lbs x 8 reps 
3 sets @ 
220lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Incline dumbbell press
4 sets @
65lbs x 10 reps

Incline dumbbell fly
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Incline champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 10 reps 

Decline dumbbell flys
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Cable flys
6 sets mid range 
50 lbs x 15 reps 
1 set to failure 

High range 
4 sets
50 lbs x 15 reps
1 set to failure

Low range 
4 sets
50lbs x 15 
1 set to failure


Cardio:
45min elliptical

----------


## Obs

> There’s no plan... my head doesn’t regulate the pressure like it’s suppose to... so it supposedly makes this thing have legs to grow... 
> 
> But the thing is, they installed a tube in my ear and it’s suppose to never allow pressure to build in the first place... but yet, here we are... a more aggressive growth.. all biopsies come back as benign... so I don’t understand what’s next tbh... no pressure, no grow... but growing anyway...


Damn thats terrible. 
They fucked up somewhere. Maybe they just left radical cells the last time and thought they got it all when they hadnt... 

Maybe next time they will?
I hope so

----------


## Cowboymike

> Damn thats terrible. 
> They fucked up somewhere. Maybe they just left radical cells the last time and thought they got it all when they hadnt... 
> 
> Maybe next time they will?
> I hope so


Thats the part that pisses me off tbh... if they fuck up, its my ass that pays for it... oops we gotta go back in, 3 more grand please... oops, left a tampon in your face, 3k please... 

Im just going kookoo for Cocoa Puffs... I just want up be done getting put under... I seriously feel like I get dumber after each time... like my IQ drops a few points each time I go under...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 268

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
1 allergy tab
25mg Aromasin 
.25mg caber
2.5iu HGH
250mg TestC
200mg TrenE
400mcg T4


Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar 


Meal 2
Calories: 380
2 chocolate brownie protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 260
1- JimmyDean delight breakfast sandwich 


Meal 4
Calories: 260
1- JimmyDean delight breakfast sandwich 


Meal 5
Calories: 635
Keto taco pie 


Meal 6
Calories: 465
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 pack amazing grass green superfood 
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula



I almost forgot no rest days lol... had to jam out to the gym to hit my 45min cardio before my body/mind slipped into Friday night mode... that was a definite tough little battle... but made it there, got er done... 

Another week down.. closer to spring... come on spring baby!! Need that big D in my life lol... Vitamin D that is you sick bastards... feeling the effects of no sun all day every day for too long of periods... 

Looks like that water weight is coming back already... but with that my skins not so dry and the stupid cuts I get by the finger nails are healing back up... 


Really hoping the energy levels start to raise back up a little more quickly as well.. I already expected the hand off between short to long esters though and this wasnt a surprise and a common experience based on past experience. About to go shower and pass dafuq out 

Excited to run that TNE on leg day tomorrow ;0) 



Daily gratitude item:
Today Im grateful for the many blessings I have in my life... that Im not in need or suffering... Ive had absolutely nothing. Ive had absolutely everything... Im grateful to have learned the lessons from those experiences. Im grateful for what I have. Im truly blessed. 




8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons



Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,260
Protein: 209
Carbs: 107
Fiber: 66
Sugar: 15
Fat: 101



Workout:


Cardio:
45min elliptical

----------


## Old Duffer

With all that crap you still put in your time: work and gym. Hero status that

----------


## KennyJ

Mike, what do they call the tumor. What type? Very glad to hear it's benign but I hope they fix it better for you next time. Hang in there bud.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Mike, what do they call the tumor. What type? Very glad to hear it's benign but I hope they fix it better for you next time. Hang in there bud.


Cholesteatoma is what they call it I believe... spelling may be off though.. stupid thing just keeps growing back

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 269


Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 allergy tab
2.5iu HGH
400mcg T4



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 
5 eggs, 2oz chopped bacon, 2oz chopped breakfast sausage, 1 cup spinach, 1/3 cup shredded cheese, 1/4 cup sliced mushrooms, 1/2 cup sliced olives, 1 yellow onion chopped and cooked with meats before going into omelette. 


Meal 2
Calories: 
8 oz grass fed beef hamburger patty
1oz feta
2oz pickled beats
1/2 cup jalapeños 
Sirachi/mayo mix 
Wrapped in butter lettuce 


Didnt log macros :0( but Ill list what I ate minus the 3 energy drinks... 


Got really pressed for time today and decided I did not want to rush leg day... I want to continue my focus work on leg day and really stay in the groove... so Ill move it to tomorrow instead. Hit cardio only and then ran around everywhere trying to get everything done and be done in time to get home to shower to get ready for date night. Pretty hectic day. But I was glad to have at least some time to go to sanctuary and find a few moments when it was just me, the breathing and feeling the blood accelerate through my veins... Im starting to feel like my mind and body are starting to realign. Thank goodness. 

I noticed a little Y vein popping up in my lower left abdomen... I got pretty excited Im not going to lie lol 

A side note, theres just such an appeal to me internally... some sort of primal chord gets struck... something... cant really explain it tbh... but something about drums, chanting, head dresses and the human body in an act of ceremony or ritual style dances/movements... just strikes something in my core. It appeals to my inner self... seeing men and women with carefully built bodies, perform these movements to the sound of ancestral music.. just soothes my soul... love that stuff 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful have the opportunity to take my girl out for a good time. 




11:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula



Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons



Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 
Protein: 
Carbs: 
Fiber: 
Sugar: 
Fat: 



Workout:


Cardio:
45min elliptical

----------


## KennyJ

> Cholesteatoma is what they call it I believe... spelling may be off though.. stupid thing just keeps growing back



Sorry man, I hope they get it removed for good next time.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Sorry man, I hope they get it removed for good next time.


Me too brother... it just gets old.. ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 270

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor
1 allergy tab
2.5iu HGH
400mcg T4


Pre-work out: 
100mg TNE
1 cialis 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 465
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 pack amazing grass green superfood 
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 


Meal 2
Calories: 1,012
5 farm fresh eggs
5 servings egg whites
8oz chicken thigh, boneless & skinless
1 scoop jalapeños
1/3 cup shredded cheese
5tbsp cholula
1 sourdough toast slice 


Meal 3
Calories: 407
2 cup cottage cheese with salt & pepper 



Meal 4
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar



Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula



Sure glad I went early to hit legs... because I slammed into a energy sucking wall this afternoon... Im not one who takes naps. Ever. Even if I laid down to take one, Id never fall asleep... lately Ive been feeling like I cant get enough rest... now this is 2 days in a row Ive fallen asleep sitting up on the couch... what the flying fug... 

Smashed legs this morning though.. Ill be feeling this for days to come.. very pleased with how strong I felt and how clean and controlled my movements were. A little cialis and TNE boost preworkout... seems like just about an hour preworkout, seems to feel the best. 


Feeling a bit of stress today. A smidge of anxiety. Fueled by gear Im sure as normally I deal with such things fairly well.... seems like today Im future tripping a little bit longer than I care for on things out of my control... Im not sure Im going to be able to swing this surgery coming up... its the time off work thats the issue... so Im just kind of hoping i can secure something temporary to help fill in that gap.. itd be nice if my place of employment could put me into a position that doesnt require my needing to lift heavy.... 

Fug it. Not in my power to control. Ill just keep putting myself out there in hopes of something landing.. if nothing does, it is what it is. Ive survived on much less and under more strenuous circumstances... I can survive a month set back... 

The sun was shining today! It was a nice feeling having it embrace my face and warming it up... I could almost feel the warm sand on my skin and hear the barking sea lions and sea gulls crying in the distance.. I sure do miss living at the beach... I miss surfing all the time.. 

The sun is good sign... its time to start preparing for my hikes... I cant wait to get out there again... I feel like Im chomping at the bit. I wont be able to lift, but Ill sure be able to hike ;0) 


Daily gratitude item:
Im grateful to be able to step outside to feel the sun on my face. 




8:00pm 
1mg Ropinirole (restless legs syndrome)
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons



Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,284
Protein: 282
Carbs: 79
Fiber: 42
Sugar: 18
Fat: 83



Workout:

Legs 

Incline Leg press machine 
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 slow reps
1 set @
900lbs x 4 reps 
2 sets @
810 lbs x 6 reps 
3 sets @
720lbs x 10 reps 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
540lbs x 20 reps 

leg press machine 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps 
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 10 reps 

On incline leg press machine I did calves
4sets @
450 x failure

Leg extensions 
1 set @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
220 lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
160lbs x 15 reps

Leg curls
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps


Weighted step ups, 2ft platform 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 10 reps


Weighted Walking lunges 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 20 lunges 


hack squats, on machine 
3 sets @ 
360lbs x 10 reps



Cardio:
45min elliptical

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 271

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 allergy tab
2.5iu HGH
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE
400mcg T4


Pre-work out: 
100mg TNE, SpartaPharma 
1 cialis, SpartaPharma 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 260
1 JimmyDean, jimmy delight breakfast sandwich 

Meal 2
Calories: 260
1 JimmyDean, jimmy delight breakfast sandwich 

Meal 3
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4
Calories: 380
2 chocolate chunk brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 410
3 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack
2 farm fresh eggs 

Meal 6
Calories: 525
7 cups Mediterranean chopped salad 

Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula


Definitely dislike the time change... but I definitely like the sunny day today! Yahoo!! Little worn out today but wanted to try out pushing a little higher up on my stand up dumbbell curls... couldnt lift the 85s... but got the 80s for 2 clean twice... I hit 4 each time but only the first 2 were solid enough to call a rep... felt fucking heavy though, Im not going to lie... its going to be a minute on this level Im afraid... but Ill keep pushing baby. 30lbs to go... so friggin close... I spent my money on that though and I had to fight tooth and nail to complete my routine... then to do cardio after... geezus... Im honestly not liking this cardio on top of working out business at all... Im so done by the time Im done lifting... just want to go home and get ready for the next day... just 7 more weeks... I can do this for 7 more weeks... for science ;0) 

The TNE hung out in my mouth it seemed the whole time lol... like I drank shots of it instead of pinning it... I was honestly paranoid the other dudes were for sure going to know that smell.. I would. Without a doubt... 

Definitely feel longer esters taking the reins a bit more. Ill be glad by the weeks end for the full saturation effects. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for a sun shining day! Sure was nice out all day long! Crisp cold air, but warm wonderful sun touching my face. 



8:00pm will be:
1mg ropinirole (restless legs) 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus (last one :0() 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons



Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,235
Protein: 156
Carbs: 120
Fiber: 72
Sugar: 28
Fat: 117



Workout:

Arm workout:

-Biceps-

Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
2 set @
80lb x 2 rep (PR)
2 set @
70lb x 4 rep
3 set @
65lbs x 6 reps
3 set @
60lbs x 6 reps
3 set @
55lbs x 8 reps 
3 set @
50lbs x 8 reps

Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
4 sets @
50lbs x 8 reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
3 sets @ 
45lbs x 8 reps 


Flexor incline curls 
3 sets @
25lbs x slow to failure 


-Triceps-

Cable triceps push downs w/bar
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
160lbs x 12 reps

Reverse push downs w/bar 
3 sets @
160lbs x 12 reps

Push downs w/rope 
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x slow to failure 

Sit down seated dip
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps 

-Forearms-

Reverse curl w/easy bar
3 sets @ 
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

Wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
80lbs x 10 reps


Reverse wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure 



Cardio:
45min elliptical

----------


## Obs

Curling sob

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 272


Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 allergy tab
2.5iu HGH
400mcg T4


Pre-work out: 
100mg TNE, SpartaPharma 
1 cialis , SpartaPharma 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
I just repeated same meals. Out of shear laziness. 

Meal 1
Calories: 260
1 JimmyDean, jimmy delight breakfast sandwich 

Meal 2
Calories: 260
1 JimmyDean, jimmy delight breakfast sandwich 

Meal 3
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4
Calories: 380
2 chocolate chunk brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 410
3 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack
2 farm fresh eggs 

Meal 6
Calories: 525
7 cups Mediterranean chopped salad 

Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula


Energy reserves seem to dip in and out... Im hoping that doesnt last much longer... I literally feel like Im going to fall asleep driving.. even after 3 bang energy drinks... I cant exceed that as I dont like the chemical feeling in my head after... caffeine doesnt even do shit for me either anyway... 

Went to hit chest tonight and really felt the TNE... it was a welcomed and much needed surge... I kept my reps slow and controlled and feel like I got a solid workout in for sure. 

Kicked and screamed in my head the whole time on elliptical though lol... every 5 min my head was trying to talk me into being done... 

Gotta get up in a few hours so Im going to try to get some sleep... 

Peace out yall! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have fresh clean water to drink. When ever I want it. That I dont have to hunt for and prepare it to make it safe to drink. 



8:00pm:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons



Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,235
Protein: 156
Carbs: 120
Fiber: 72
Sugar: 28
Fat: 117



Workout:


Chest workout 

Warm ups

4 supersets @ 20 reps each movement:
Flat bench dumbbell press, 50lb, w/wrist twist and chest squeeze and then svene press w/25lb plate 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
250lbs x 8 reps 
3 sets @ 
220lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps


Supersets:
Incline dumbbell press
Incline dumbbell fly
Incline champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps each


Cable flys
8 sets mid range 
50 lbs x 15 reps 
1 set to failure 

High range 
6 sets
50 lbs x 15 reps
1 set to failure

Low range 
4 sets
50lbs x 15 
1 set to failure


Cardio:
45min elliptical

----------


## Obs

Goodnight cowboy

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 273

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 allergy tab
2.5iu HGH
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE
400mcg T4


Pre-work out: 
100mg TNE, SpartaPharma 
1 cialis, SpartaPharma 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 260
1 JimmyDean, jimmy delight breakfast sandwich 


Meal 2
Calories: 320
8oz boneless, skinless chicken thigh
1 cup chopped jalapeños 
0.3tbsp avocado oil mayo
5tsp yellow mustard


Meal 3
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 410
3 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack
2 farm fresh eggs 


Meal 5
Calories: 865
Keto Creamy Swiss Chicken Bake
1 1/2 chicken breast 






Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula


I thought Id be dragging ass and be beat today... up at 2am, put in some heavy work until 2pm.. got home to get ready for the gym and off to the races... 

Dont get me wrong, Im feeling every minute of today as of now lol... but I didnt feel like I was going to nod off during the day... 

I went ahead and dropped cialis and pinned TNE preworkout lol... even though it wasnt a big day at the gym.. I can sense the benefits indeed and Ill stamp an approval on it... I was very skeptical about TNE in the beginning, if Im being 100% honest... but Im quickly turning into a believer ;0) 

Had a great back workout, walked out of there feeling very pleased... Im really enjoying the slow and controlled reps... even my regular routines are being felt days after. Lets me feel like works getting done. 

A good day overall. Felt good. I was productive. Danced on the positive side mentally and feeling good going into my evening winding down time... looking forward to good sleep to perfectly cap the day! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to not wake up in a pool of my own vomit on a random bathroom floor... 



8:00pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons



Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,255
Protein: 196
Carbs: 58
Fiber: 33
Sugar: 10
Fat: 132



Workout:

Back Day

Seated Mid cable rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 12 reps

Seated High cable rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Close grip lat pull downs 
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
100lbs x 15 reps
80lbs x 15 reps
60lbs x failure 

Straight arm cable lat pull down
3 sets @
120lbs x failure 

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Cable upright rows
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 20 reps
60lbs x 20 reps
40lbs x 20 reps
20lbs x failure reps 

Tbar rows
3 sets @ 
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps
1 set @
90lbs x failure 



Cardio:
45min elliptical

----------


## Obs

Tren and test no ester combined with slin is one hell of a preworkout.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Tren and test no ester combined with slin is one hell of a preworkout.


I gotta stop being a pussy and try the slin...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 274

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 allergy tab
2.5iu HGH
400mcg T4


Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 2
Calories: 570
36 red apple slices
4 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack


Meal 3
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 450
12 Addielles pineapple teriyaki meatballs 


Meal 5
Calories: 465
1 scoop green superfood powder 
1 pack amazing grass green superfood 
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 



Meal 6
Calories: 339
1 serving of bomb ass Keto Chicken enchilada casserole:
0.2cup enchilada sauce
4oz boneless skinless chicken breast 
0.3cup shredded Mexican cheese
Sauté bell peppers 
Yellow onion sauté 
2tbsp sour cream 






Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula




Man I put in some work today... sorry for the short entry, one more early start and the weeks done.. I need some good sleep. 

Just did quick 45 on elliptical, so I could get back in time to throw my pre-prepped casserole in the oven.. couldnt wait much longer to cook it or risked losing it.. one of my favorite dishes so, not going to lose it lol... I cant eat late either or Ill drown in stomach acid.... until surgery that is! Then I can eat late as I want! Lol but I wont. 

My whole upper body is so wrecked right now anyway. No joke.. everythings so sore.. loving it though. Really feeling those burnout upright row sets... 

Energy levels have dramatically increased though.. so thank goodness for that! Hoping this keeps up.

Suns a shining too!!! Man felt so good to feel that sun warming my body through my clothes! 

Hoping to get home at a decent time to hit legs tomorrow... if I cant get home by 5 itll be a cardio only day though.. crossing fingers! I want to really punish legs so not looking to rush through a routine.. 


Daily gratitude item:
Super grateful for the ability to feel the sun on my body and the benefits it gives me! 



8:00pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,624
Protein: 248
Carbs: 143
Fiber: 77
Sugar: 79
Fat: 108



Workout:

Cardio:
45min elliptical

----------


## Old Duffer

> I gotta stop being a pussy and try the slin...


Truth. Even this pussy is doing it

----------


## Obs

It is good for the bahdy

----------


## Proximal

> Truth. Even this pussy is doing it


You guys are corruptive. I grew a pair & will be on board myself after school ends (would be doing it now, but don't want to be having anything at the school). 

Cowboy, that is one hell of a nice casserole up there!

----------


## Cowboymike

> You guys are corruptive. I grew a pair & will be on board myself after school ends (would be doing it now, but don't want to be having anything at the school). 
> 
> Cowboy, that is one hell of a nice casserole up there!


Bro its truly so effin good lol

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 275

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 allergy tab
2.5iu HGH
25mg Aromasin 
0.25mg Caber
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE
400mcg T4


Pre-work out: 
100mg TNE, SpartaPharma 
1 cialis, SpartaPharma 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 2
Calories: 210
36 red apple slices


Meal 3
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 407
2cups cottage cheese


Meal 5
Calories: 577
1 chicken breast (Keto creamy Swiss chicken bake) 


Meal 6
Calories: 339
Keto Chicken enchilada casserole 
0.2cup enchilada sauce
4oz boneless skinless chicken breast 
0.3cup shredded Mexican cheese
Sauté bell peppers 
Yellow onion sauté 
2tbsp sour cream 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula


I put in work today thats for damn sure... pushing n pulling wrenches all day long... decided to hold off on legs and just completely finish off my shoulders since I destroyed them all day anyway... I pushed calories up again as well to help accommodate the output... I wish there was an easier or more convenient method of tracking this output business lol... its a full blown guessing game... Im seeing a little fluff happening, hoping its just water... 

Worked the long day and sat in traffic all the way home... my brain tried to trick me into just staying in for the night... I worked so hard all day.. surely burned enough calories to be able to skip one night... all that up and down the ladders... pushing, pulling, lifting, holding.... whats one night? .... almost got me, Ill be honest.... but I got home, put on my clothes, laced up my shoes, grabbed my headphones and workout towel and got on out the door... luckily my smart feet are in line with my goals and helped me defeat my brain in my moment of weakness.... rest is important. This I know... I will rest. I will not risk injury. I will however push my boundaries for now.. 6 more weeks... I will listen to my body.. but I will fight through these temporary discomforts... I wont compound tears on top of tears... but I will push my limits for now... 

Its funny to me though... and why I depend on these logs so much... my brain is not my ally. It is against me. It is my roadblocks. It is my enemy... it trys to tear me down. Discourage me. Confuse me. Trick me into seeing things that are not real with my physical and mental self. Convince me to quit. Trick me into fear.... 

accountability though... one thing Im not, to others, is a liar... I may be misinformed sometimes and unwittingly spread such until corrected and taught the truth.. but Im not a liar. To others... if I eat it, I log it... if I skip it, I log it... if I do it, I log it... to me it matters. It keeps me honest with myself... cause I WILL lie to myself. I will trick myself... but if Im logging it, accountable to others, I cant pull that shit... if Im not, it can get away with it... it, being my brain. My self... to thine own self be true... its my biggest struggle and hardest lesson in life to grasp... but as long as Im putting it down... Im staying true... its funny, to be both my biggest enemy and my most relied upon ally in life... my brain and my spirit... the inner struggle. The devil and the angel... 

Im here to give this 110%... without a solid expectation of a physical outcome... outside of holding true for the full time. Thats my only expectation. Whatever results are reaped, will be well earned and the best that I can produce... 110% I will give it


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be alive. To be truly alive. 



9:00pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,332
Protein: 222
Carbs: 113
Fiber: 67
Sugar: 57
Fat: 98



Workout:

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises


Arnold press with a wrist twist
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x 10 reps

Front Raises (with straight bar)
3 sets @ 
70lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps


Cable upright Rows
4 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps


Bent Over Lateral Raises (single cable)
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
45lbs x 10 reps


Front Raises (dumbbells) 
3 sets @
35lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Lateral dumbbell Raises 
4 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Seated cable lateral Raises 
3 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Seated Machine Press 
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
100lbs x failure 



Cardio:
45min elliptical

----------


## Obs

Your honesty is obvious.
You are dedicated and will reach any goal.

----------


## Old Duffer

Love this blog!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 276

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 allergy tab
2.5iu HGH
400mcg T4


Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 996
Omelette
1 chopped German sausage
5 eggs
Onions, spinach, cheese, mushroom, bell pepper, jalapeños and olives 

1 sourdough piece of toast 



Meal 2
Calories: 590
36 red apple slices
4 tbsp peanut butter 



Meal 3
Calories: 540
12oz chopped chicken thigh, boneless, skinless. 
8- Lettuce leaves to eat like taco
1/3 cup shredded cheese
Generous cholula squirts on each lettuce boat


Meal 4
Calories: 653
Keto pizza bake, 1 serving 
Mozzarella, pepperoni, fat free pizza sauce, Italian sausage, mushrooms, olives, onion and bell pepper 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula



Chores done, errands ran, relaxation time in... the sun was a shining, so me and the wifey went on a 5 mile neighborhood walk... it was nice to be outside in the fresh air... counting the walk as cardio ;0) 

Keeping it real simple tonight. Movies, forums, relaxation.. 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be able to go on a walk with my wife and hold random but entertaining discussions... 



8:00pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus
2 Kirkland sleep aid 



Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today

Totally blew it today :0( 

Calories: 2,779
Protein: 184
Carbs: 161
Fiber: 37
Sugar: 78
Fat: 161



Workout:


Cardio:
5 mile walk

----------


## GirlyGymRat

log. 

Especially daily gratitude. 

Great dedication!

----------


## Cowboymike

> log. 
> 
> Especially daily gratitude. 
> 
> Great dedication!


Thank you very much ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 277

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 allergy tab
2.5iu HGH, thats the last of it :0( 
400mcg T4, last day on this too 



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 
5 eggs 
2 turkey sausage patty
2 slice pepper jack 


Meal 2
Calories: 
36 red apple slices
4 tbsp peanut butter 
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 3
Calories:
1 pb&j sandwich
1 apple 


Meal 4
Calories:
1 cup almonds
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar 


Meal 5
Calories:
2oz Italian sausage
1/2 cup olives
1/2 cup mushrooms
1 chopped onion
1 medium bell pepper
1/2 cup spaghetti sauce 



Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula



I was just going to do absolutely nothing today... but that sun drew me out and I packed my bag with snacks and emergency rations, laced up my no-slip heavy duty boots and headed off into the forest... rivers and waterfalls are so full and ice cold.. fresh clean water... everythings beginning to green up and some blooms already starting... clocked only 12miles (just slightly under) but feel like I did 50... Im friggin laid out... what a perfect day today... took lots of breaks to take it all in... 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for beautiful sunny days with lower temps to get my hike on in... Grateful to live in the type of place I do, that I can simply drive 30min and disappear into the most beautiful scenery on this planet... 



8:00pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
2.75 gallons

Being lazy tonight on logging macros :0( 

Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 
Protein: 
Carbs: 
Fiber: 
Sugar: 
Fat: 



Workout:


Cardio:
Season opener Hike

----------


## Obs

i have seen your pictures that is awesome scenery

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 278

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 Kirkland allergy tab
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE


Pre-work out: 
100mg TNE, SpartaPharma 
1 cialis, SpartaPharma 
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meal 1
Calories: 520
2 farm fresh eggs over hard
2 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack
1 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar 


Meal 2
Calories: 380
2 chocolate brownie protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 797
2 cup cottage cheese
36 red apple slices
2 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack


Meal 4
Calories: 700
1 applewood smoked bacon and cheddar angus beef patty
1 pepper jack cheese slice
3 thick cut bacon 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula


Mentally preparing for the week ahead. There will be tests & trials... physically & mentally... and I will need to dig in deep to push through it with my sanity.... Im lucky in the fact I got a glimpse of whats coming. That will help me prepare... early starts and long hours... trying to make some cash to help with the upcoming down time... 


Got a seizure letter in the mail... that aggravated me a bit... stop taking my shit mofos... I sensed that one though as its been quite some time... 





It was arm day today... I started off disappointed as I was not able to pull a clean rep with the 80s.. I was able to get out of my head about it fairly quickly though and just went on with my regular routine... Im sure glad I didnt dwell on it... in fact I felt good. Real good... king of the mountain kind of good... I started the anavar today, Ill keep it at 40mg preworkout on lifting days only this time around. The TNE plus cialis along with the var, I honestly felt like I had 22s hanging off my sides.. the pump was so righteous... 


My left elbow has been deciding to cause me some discomfort... Im going to try to take care of it while navigating through my workouts the best i can... 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the opportunity to pay it forward and to do something for someone who was in need. 



10:00pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus

Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,397
Protein: 201
Carbs: 95
Fiber: 53
Sugar: 48
Fat: 126



Workout:

Arm workout

Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
2 set @ -Failed-
80lb x 2 rep -Failed-
2 set @
75lb x 4 rep
3 set @
65lbs x 6 reps
3 set @
60lbs x 6 reps
3 set @
55lbs x 8 reps 
3 set @
50lbs x 8 reps

Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
4 sets @
50lbs x 8 reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
3 sets @ 
45lbs x 8 reps 

Bent over Cable curl, straight bar
Low n slow, flex, squeeze n hold.. 
4 sets @
50lbs x 25reps


-Triceps-

Cable triceps push downs w/bar
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
160lbs x 12 reps

Reverse push downs w/bar 
3 sets @
160lbs x 12 reps

Push downs w/rope 
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x slow to failure 

Sit down seated dip
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps 

-Forearms-

Reverse curl w/easy bar
3 sets @ 
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

Wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
80lbs x 10 reps


Reverse wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure 


Cardio:
45min Eliptical

----------


## Obs

I am hoping to get enough seizure letters to fram and cover a wall in my bedroom lol

----------


## Cowboymike

> I am hoping to get enough seizure letters to fram and cover a wall in my bedroom lol


Lmao! that made me lol for real.. you crack me up bro! Love it

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 279

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 Kirkland allergy tab


Pre-work out: 
100mg TNE, SpartaPharma 
1 cialis, SpartaPharma 
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 520
2 farm fresh eggs over hard
2 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack
1 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar 


Meal 2
Calories: 380
2 chocolate brownie protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 797
2 cup cottage cheese
36 red apple slices
2 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack


Meal 4
Calories: 1,190
7 cups Taylor farms cherry almond blue salad 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula


Woke up with the biggest cry baby bitch in my head... just gnawed on my brain the entire effin day... would not stfu no matter what I did or tried... un-friggin-believable!!! Its like being possessed! Its torture! I contemplated ramming my head into a wall in hopes to knock it out of there... how is it possible to have another voice in me? Like, seriously wtf? 

Needless to say I struggled very very hard today and was completely drained mentally by lunch time... physically by the end of my 12 hours... 

Kicked and screamed the entire way to the gym, my entire workout, home... and even right effin now... Im so agitated and riled up, Im seriously thinking I may have to go to 51/50 myself... this is crazy... 

I dont know what else to say... hopefully sleep comes soon. Gotta get up at 2am again and do this 3 more times... time to put this demon to bed... 

Oh and I jacked my diet today.. 

Negative Nancy, over n out 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful I didnt act in a way towards anyone else that warrants a need to make an amends... 



8:00pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus

Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,887
Protein: 178
Carbs: 197
Fiber: 53
Sugar: 118
Fat: 145



Workout:

Chest workout 

Warm ups

4 supersets @ 20 reps each movement:
Flat bench dumbbell press, 50lb, w/wrist twist and chest squeeze and then svene press w/25lb plate 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
250lbs x 8 reps 
3 sets @ 
220lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Incline dumbbell press
4 sets @
65lbs x 10 reps

Incline dumbbell fly
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Incline champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 10 reps 

Decline dumbbell flys
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Cable flys
6 sets mid range 
50 lbs x 15 reps 
1 set to failure 

High range 
4 sets
50 lbs x 15 reps
1 set to failure

Low range 
4 sets
50lbs x 15 
1 set to failure



Cardio:
45min Eliptical

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 280

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
25mg Aromasin 
.25mg Caber 
1 Kirkland allergy tab
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE


Pre-work out: 
100mg TNE, SpartaPharma 
1 cialis, SpartaPharma 
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 520
2 farm fresh eggs over hard
2 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack
1 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar 


Meal 2
Calories: 380
2 chocolate brownie protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 797
2 cup cottage cheese
36 red apple slices
2 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack


Meal 4
Calories: 430
1 grass fed angus beef patty
1 farm fresh egg over easy
1 pepper jack cheese slice 



Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula



Had a better day today mentally... felt hung over from yesterdays manic style episode though.. glad it didnt take over today though... 

I put in the work at work and put myself into the ground though... so I decided to go ahead and hit back and shoulders at the gym to go ahead and finish them off... 

Im honestly getting sick of cardio everyday and I feel like its not even doing anything lol... got a little bloat going on is all... I swear I have the absolute most stubborn friggin body fat though... I mean geezus, melt off already and tighten up.. its not going to come easy I guess and Im going to have to want it bad enough to keep putting in the work to make it happen... frustrating, but it is what it is... Ill appreciate it that much more I reckon. Hopefully Ill remember the struggle when the time comes when bad choices are being considered... 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to not be possessed 



8:00pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,127
Protein: 191
Carbs: 93
Fiber: 53
Sugar: 48
Fat: 101



Workout:

Shoulders and back day

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises


Shoulder press
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps

Arnold press with a wrist twist 
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x failure 

Phase 2 super sets using plates
4 sets @
25lbs plates x 10 reps each
front raises
lateral raises
Bent over rear delt raises

Mid cable rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 12 reps

High cable rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Cable upright rows
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 20 reps
60lbs x 20 reps
40lbs x 20 reps
20lbs x failure reps 


Close grip lat pull downs 
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
100lbs x 15 reps
80lbs x 15 reps
60lbs x failure 


Cardio:
45min Eliptical

----------


## Obs

You are posessed.

You are a demon that was posessed by a man. 
They tried to exorcise the man in hell but failed. He was banished to earth and took the demon with him. 
They did this for their own protection. 

Now he does the exercising.

----------


## Cowboymike

> You are posessed.
> 
> You are a demon that was posessed by a man. 
> They tried to exorcise the man in hell but failed. He was banished to earth and took the demon with him. 
> They did this for their own protection. 
> 
> Now he does the exercising.


Lol now I actually like this concept ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 281

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 Kirkland allergy tab



Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 520
2 farm fresh eggs over hard
2 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack
1 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar 


Meal 2
Calories: 380
2 chocolate brownie protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 797
2 cup cottage cheese
36 red apple slices
2 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack


Meal 4
Calories: 430
1 grass fed angus beef patty
1 farm fresh egg over easy
1 pepper jack cheese slice 


Meal 5
Calories: 280
4 farm fresh eggs hard boiled 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula



Had an extremely physical day today... I sweated buckets and pushed myself to extremes... what a day... so exhausted... we put in extra hours and pushed a little harder to get the job wrapped up today. So I dont have to get up at 2am tomorrow... 

I got a weird pain in the pad of muscle on the palm side of my thumb... wtf is that? Ive never had a pain there before lol... I wasnt aware that could even get sore! Or painful 

Hit the gym and just did cardio... definitely rethinking what Im doing here... not being a pussy.. not looking to get out of working harder... but I need to work smarter... Im not sure cardio on work out days is smarter... Im also not sure no rest days is smarter either... point? Im dropping the whole cardio everyday routine... i dont think Im eating enough calories to support it... I feel like my body is going backwards from what Im trying to do... so Ill go this next week without cardio every day and see what the body does in response.. as of now, not happy with how Ive responded. 

Got a few goodies today Im excited about. Ive been out of proviron for a while now and definitely have noticed the results of lower free T... so a little mast should help with that department and will definitely go well with the tren ;0) SP threw in a little extra blue treat, big thank you for that!! I will definitely take them out for a test drive this weekend ;0) Going hard for the next 5 weeks takes on a whole new meaning lol 






Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the ability to still be in a position to create options... 



9:00pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,407
Protein: 215
Carbs: 93
Fiber: 53
Sugar: 48
Fat: 121




Workout:


Cardio:
45min Eliptical

----------


## Proximal

My God your dedication is insane! Have a great weekend Cowboy!

----------


## KennyJ

> Day 280
> 
> Upon wake up:
> 20mg Omeprazole
> 20mg Lipitor 
> 25mg Aromasin 
> .25mg Caber 
> 1 Kirkland allergy tab
> 250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
> ...


Glad you felt better bud

----------


## Cowboymike

> My God your dedication is insane! Have a great weekend Cowboy!


Thank you brother!! Have a killer weekend as well!!!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Glad you felt better bud


Thank you brother! Im just glad I dont hold myself hostage for having a down day or two these days ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 282

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 Kirkland allergy tab
.25mg Caber
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE, SpartaPharma
100mg MastP, SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
100mg TNE, SpartaPharma 
1 cialis, SpartaPharma 
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 450
1/2 of a 7-11 stuffed waffle 
2 tbsp peanut butter


Meal 2
Calories: 380
2 chocolate brownie protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 507
1 Dragon Sushi Roll, Roths 


Meal 4
Calories: 980
Turkey and pesto sandwich 
1 bag of honey Dijon kettle chips 


Meal 5
Calories: 313
1 cup Cauliflower and ground beef hash


Meal 6
Calories: 710
13 dill pickle chips 
2.5oz guacamole 
2oz sliced jalapeños 
2 Colby cheese slices
1 applewood smoked bacon & cheddar angus beef patty 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula


Just a bottomless pit today... starving no matter what I ate... a minute after eating I still felt starving... still feel it now but Im done. I refuse to allow another dirty calorie in me lol... this is my fault. I knew I was cutting things too close and flipped that switch... so itll be a rough few days and going to take a lot of effort not to go hog wild... but Ive done this dance a many times. I know my way out without the past hard lessons to be relearned... a little sad I wont get pancakes tomorrow now though.. 


Since I decided to consume so much crap today I went ahead and busted out legs on top of an already brutally physical work day... got through my routine with zero issues and felt good... waddled like a duck out of the gym and navigating my stairs at home is proving a bit rough... lets see how everything feels tomorrow...

I am completely exhausted though tbh... its days like this I can feel the benefit of some compounds to carry me through... 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be an active and productive member of society 



9:00pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,340
Protein: 188
Carbs: 210
Fiber: 48
Sugar: 28
Fat: 186




Workout:

Legs 

Incline Leg press machine 
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 slow reps
1 set @
900lbs x 4 reps 
2 sets @
810 lbs x 6 reps 
3 sets @
720lbs x 10 reps 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
540lbs x 20 reps 

leg press machine 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps 
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 10 reps 

On incline leg press machine I did calves
4sets @
450 x failure

Leg extensions 
1 set @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
220 lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
160lbs x 15 reps

Leg curls
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps


Weighted step ups, 2ft platform 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 10 reps


Weighted Walking lunges 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 20 lunges 


hack squats, on machine 
3 sets @ 
360lbs x 10 reps

----------


## Proximal

Killer leg workout! After a hard work day? 

Cowboy, that transition from 50 slow reps with 90# to 4 reps with 900# is INSANE!

----------


## KennyJ

> Day 282
> 
> Upon wake up:
> 20mg Omeprazole
> 20mg Lipitor 
> 1 Kirkland allergy tab
> .25mg Caber
> 12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma
> 250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
> ...


Hope you're having a great weekend. Hey having a huge appetite is better than not wanting to eat lol

----------


## KennyJ

> Killer leg workout! After a hard work day? 
> 
> Cowboy, that transition from 50 slow reps with 90# to 4 reps with 900# is INSANE!


Prox, try 4# for 900 reps lol

----------


## Cowboymike

> Killer leg workout! After a hard work day? 
> 
> Cowboy, that transition from 50 slow reps with 90# to 4 reps with 900# is INSANE!


I get afraid I wont have enough gas if I try ramping up lol... so I jump straight from warm up ;0) 

But Im also afraid to hurt myself so I need to feel that full pump of blood in these get away sticks or I will go back down for more warm up... 

I feel the most activation in my glutes during this movement as Im still trying to figure out my squat situation (not on machine)... I feel my hammies light up on the lay down and press machines... so I really push on the incline machine the hardest... 

Im just hungry to rep the 1k... 3 sets, 8 reps... Id be happy to hit that goal without sustaining any injuries... its easy when my back is fully supported by a seat though lol 

Im up and down ladders with heavy shit all day and my step counter is always over 20k/day.. I feel like my legs should be freakishly huge... but theyre not... theyre one of my most difficult muscle to build up... doesnt matter how strong they get or are...

----------


## Cowboymike

> Prox, try 4# for 900 reps lol


Omfg the burn on that would prob make me tear in the eyes lol

----------


## Cowboymike

> Hope you're having a great weekend. Hey having a huge appetite is better than not wanting to eat lol


This is true! I was hoping the tren would help curb the appetite... but it doesnt... but if I dont keep above starvation mode my body will freak out like that... in the past I would go on 2 week eating binges as it can easily get out of hand for me... its like a beast takes over and I have no control... I just cant stop consuming mass amounts of food... problem is though if I cross that starvation line, getting my body to get rid of BF is next to impossible...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 283

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 Kirkland allergy tab
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula


No macro log... but 
Breakfast was 5 eggs, 10 servings egg whites, 4 turkey sausage patty with jalapeños and shredded cheese

Snacks along hike were:
4 protein bars
pbj sandwich
3 red apples
1 mix sandwich bag of salted pistachios, almonds, sunflower, pumpkin seeds with dried cherries, blueberries, cranberries and strawberries... 

I just ate for dinner:
8oz chicken drumstick meat (total meat only weight) 
2 cups pre-made chopped kale salad 
1/4 cup brown rice with peas, carrots, onion, cilantro and fresh lemon squeezed all over top of it 


I was going to take it easy today... but I woke up before the sun and my body was chomping at the bit to get moving... restless legs at its finest... made a quick and filling breakfast and decided that I could go do a quickie hike to watch the sunrise... grabbed my go bag, filled my water bladder and took off... despite it being rainy and wet, it felt good... the temp was cold, but not viciously so... the canopy of the forest made it so I didnt even need my rain gear... decided to take a longer route since the clouds would block my sunrise view anyway... ended up a bit longer than I was going for... but I was in the zone.. I felt my muscles getting tired pretty easy though.. Im definitely out of shape. I took lots of breaks though. I navigated my way through the steeper and trickier sections nice and slow. Waited for sure footing and strong holds... some spots were out of my comfort level, despite being nothing as gnarly as Ive overcome before... but with the colder temp and my muscles getting tired so quick, I didnt want to get caught in a spot where muscle stamina would be required in order to hold on longer or navigate more effectively... falling, breaking, twisting, hyperextending or anything of that sort wouldnt be good to go through out on my own like that... I saw not one other soul out there and theres no cell service... much to wet to make fire and the river was a bit of a ways off for fresh water.. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to know and understand my limits. That pride and ego takes a back seat and Im able to operate within my abilities while still being able to push my boundaries to further grow, through experience... safely... No unnecessary risks and the ability to combat the same challenges again the next time. But armed with knowledge and the ability to strategize based on said knowledge... 



11:00pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
2.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 
Protein: 
Carbs: 
Fiber: 
Sugar: 
Fat: 




Workout:

16.75 miles hiking... only with 1,885ft elevation change

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 284

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 Kirkland allergy tab

12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma
(Amazing what a difference actual real product can do. Big tyvm SP for getting me squared. Tossing my fake Pharm)


Pre-work out: 
1 cialis, SpartaPharma 
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 650
4 farm fresh egg, scrambled
2 Tyson turkey patty 
1/3 cup shredded cheese 


Meal 2
Calories: 420
18 Baby Carrots 
12 Red apple slices 
4 tbsp Peanut butter 


Meal 3
Calories: 453
1 Angus beef patty
1 slice Colby jack cheese 
1 low carb sirachi wrap 
3 tsp mustard 


Meal 4
Calories: 412 
6oz Beefsteak flank 
1 medium bell pepper 
1 yellow onion chopped 


Meal 5
Calories: 300
2 servings Salad topper (seeds n berries) 

Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula



Woke up early again... my body betraying my brain I guess lol... headed off to the gym and did some fasted lifting. I will be first to say it once again, NOT my favorite thing to do at all... I much prefer to have fuel in the tank than not... 

I just had fun today though. No committed routine. No boxes to check off. No fighting my head. Just a little of this and a little of that. Light weight, lots of reps, practicing perfect form. Nice little pump all around and nothing crazy or fancy about my routine. I definitely enjoyed my workout. 

Got home and ate. Tackled my chores and errands I put off from yesterday and just been handling business. Got to spend some time with my non officially adopted nieces, their insane amount of energy and pure and innocent enjoyment of life, just living/enjoying/and truly being in the moment, for the moment... is a lesson to be learned for us all... Overall good day. 

Ready for the week. Going to crush this week. Lets do this. 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for quality time with some beautiful spirited little humans... I love being uncle cowboy, even if its not by blood... 



8:00pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,235
Protein: 149
Carbs: 85
Fiber: 22
Sugar: 45
Fat: 148




Workout:

Stand up curl w/easy bar
3 sets @
80lbs x 15 reps

Cable rope pull down extension 
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps 

Seated Shoulder press machine
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps 

Seated Reverse fly
3 sets @
125lbs x 15 reps 

Seated tricep push down machine
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 25 reps 

Stand up dumbbell curl
3 sets @
45lbs x 20 reps 

Seated leg press
3 sets @
300lbs x 30 reps 

Leg Extension
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps

Leg Curls
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Cable row, Mid
3 sets @
100lbs x 25 reps 

Cable row, high 
3 sets @
100lbs x 25 reps

----------


## KennyJ

Hey Mike, hope you’re having a great day. 
Where do you buy your chicken from?

----------


## Cowboymike

> Hey Mike, hope youre having a great day. 
> Where do you buy your chicken from?


Theres a local farm who has their free range chickens that they are eating strict non gmo feed diets plus what ever bugs and worms they can peck... $6-9 per plucked chicken... I buy my eggs from them as well... but they dont always have available chickens, so then Ill just buy the foster farms or Wilcox farms chicken from Costco... both farms have been passing the organic level regulations and my stomach handles the meat well... I cant eat that shit fed chicken meat. My body doesnt react very kindly to it. Theyre a little more expensive, but a settled stomach is worth it to me... Fosters and Wilcox are gtg

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 285

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 Kirkland allergy tab
.25mg Caber
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma



Pre-work out: 
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE, SpartaPharma
100mg MastP, SpartaPharma
1 cialis, SpartaPharma 
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 450
2 veggie bacon & potato frittata 
1 turkey sausage patty chopped 
1 Colby jack cheese slice 
1 sirachi low carb wrap


Meal 2
Calories: 330
2 low carb garden veggie wrap
7oz shredded chicken breast
Chopped onion 


Meal 3
Calories: 500
4 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack
24 red apple slices 


Meal 4
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar 


Meal 5
Calories: 190
1 chocolate chunk brownie protein bar


Meal 6
Calories: 1,490
7 cups Mediterranean crunch salad kit
2 servings salad topper (seeds n berries)
2oz crumbled feta cheese 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula


Absolutely destroyed the day... woke up before the alarm, eyes wide open, brain fully alert, little cowboy was up and looking for trouble, found some trouble when I woke my wife up, then showered up, now rushed and running late, got out the door hit the job site just in time and slipped right into the zone... obliterated the job. Two day job done in 6 hours... 5 grand to the companies pocket as there was zero overhead outside of my labor, truck costs, gas and insurance... I love the demolition jobs the most... I get to just go beast mode... just me, my music, in a scissor lift, in an empty warehouse... most pipe fitters waste time wrenching out the pipe... I grab two - 2 1/2lb Thor hammers and smash the fittings dropping the pipe... no wrenching required. But ya better have the lift in place to catch the pipe lol... it takes technique for sure... made it back for the foremans meeting just in the Knick of time... 

Hit the gym and destroyed arms... I felt like King Kong. I felt so strong, deliberate, controlled.. smashing heavy, solid, clean, slow reps.. veins a poppin through my shirt... I looked huge in the mirror... lines are finally defining in my arms, forearms, Bis and Tris... stubborn ass body... making me fight like hell putting in work to see some definition.... my mind finally letting me see the fruits of my labor... the tape measure may not be moving much, but it sure looks like nothing but gains in the mirror ;0) 
A funny thing though, my legs are so sore from yesterdays trip to gym... I go do a full blown leg day and it feels nothing like my legs feel right now from a small routine lol... so confusing I swear... 

I did good food wise until I got home from the gym and decided to be lazy and just dump a Costco bag of salad in the bowl and went to town... Im going to have to stop buying these things.. I dont know why I have to eat the whole bag in one sitting... 1500 calories on a salad is a bit ridiculous. Especially eating it in one sitting lol 

Ready to continue destroying this week... Im not going to lie.. the MastP and Aromasin are 100% the reason for the mental improvement.. literally night and day.. I felt the E driving through the roof.. but I just didnt want to believe someone would sell fake pharm product lol.. fucking douche bags. If they put in half as much effort into doing shit right, they might actually be able to build a sustainable customer base... whatever. Done and over with.. Sparta came through and got me fixed up right with legit and their MastP has hit clean and hit hard AF and is flowing beautifully with the tren .. their aromasin is on point and has effectively returned me back into the zone. Libido is back, headaches gone, mood is enhanced, brain fog gone, energy back plus some, dragging ass with dropping eyelids in the daytime and or while driving gone... keep that E in check yall, keep that free T up and free to be utilized... this mast though... let me be first to say, my compliments to the chef.. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the good days



9:00pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,360
Protein: 188
Carbs: 216
Fiber: 69
Sugar: 91
Fat: 186



Workout:

Arm workout:

-Biceps-

Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
2 set @
80lb x 1 rep 
2 set @
70lb x 4 rep
3 set @
65lbs x 6 reps
3 set @
60lbs x 6 reps
3 set @
55lbs x 8 reps 
3 set @
50lbs x 8 reps

Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
4 sets @
50lbs x 8 reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
3 sets @ 
45lbs x 8 reps 


Flexor incline curls 
3 sets @
25lbs x slow to failure 


-Triceps-

Cable triceps push downs w/bar
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
160lbs x 12 reps

Reverse push downs w/bar 
3 sets @
160lbs x 12 reps

Push downs w/rope 
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x slow to failure 

Sit down seated dip
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps 

-Forearms-

Reverse curl w/easy bar
3 sets @ 
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

Wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
80lbs x 10 reps


Reverse wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 286

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 Kirkland allergy tab



Pre-work out: 
1 cialis, SpartaPharma 
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 450
2 veggie bacon & potato frittata 
1 turkey sausage patty chopped 
1 Colby jack cheese slice 
1 sirachi low carb wrap


Meal 2
Calories: 330
2 low carb garden veggie wrap
7oz shredded chicken breast
Chopped onion 


Meal 3
Calories: 500
4 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack
24 red apple slices 


Meal 4
Calories: 420
1 bag hot n spicey chicharrones 


Meal 5
Calories: 570
3 chocolate chunk brownie protein bar


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula


Long long day... but its all good.. got called in for an emergency repair call after I got home from work.. got it handled though.. 
Tapped into the reserves and got a chest workout in after. A little mediocre though to be honest... I did hit cardio after though as I wanted to test the energy level on lower carb day.. my body is super sensitive to my food intake right now... its kind of a pain in the ass, but its cool at the same time... I can literally test things out and within hours get a feel for the response.. its good intel though for later... more carbs wouldve been better today... 

For now, Im tapped dafuq out. Need sleep. 



Daily gratitude item:
Seriously grateful for my little sprout... I seriously can not comprehend how someone can be such an amazing human with such a beautiful spirit... 


10:30pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,270
Protein: 210
Carbs: 90
Fiber: 60
Sugar: 34
Fat: 112



Workout:

Warm ups

4 supersets @ 20 reps each movement:
Flat bench dumbbell press, 50lb, w/wrist twist and chest squeeze and then svene press w/25lb plate 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
250lbs x 8 reps 
3 sets @ 
220lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Incline dumbbell press
4 sets @
65lbs x 10 reps

Incline dumbbell fly
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Incline champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Cable flys
6 sets mid range 
50 lbs x 15 reps 
1 set to failure 

High range 
6 sets
50 lbs x 15 reps
1 set to failure

Low range 
6 sets
50lbs x 15 
1 set to failure

Cardio: elliptical 45min

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 287

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 Kirkland allergy tab
.25mg Caber
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE, SpartaPharma
100mg MastP, SpartaPharma
1 cialis, SpartaPharma 
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 450
2 veggie bacon & potato frittata 
1 turkey sausage patty chopped 
1 Colby jack cheese slice 
1 sirachi low carb wrap


Meal 2
Calories: 330
2 low carb garden veggie wrap
7oz shredded chicken breast
Chopped onion 


Meal 3
Calories: 500
4 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack
24 red apple slices 


Meal 4
Calories: 607
2 cups cottage cheese 
1 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar 


Meal 5
Calories: 390
1 chocolate chunk brownie protein bar
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar 


Meal 6
Calories: 400
16oz Mahi Mahi 

Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula


Definitely feeling the week now lol.. I was flying high... thats ok though... still hammering away at the week and staying on point and focused... 

Hit shoulders and back today, left some gas in the tank to hit the cardio as well... tbh it was raining typhoon like anyway and my unobservant ass failed to see the dark clouds looming when I parked two lots away from the gym entrance... so I had time to kill lol... I swear it rained so hard non stop for 30min, it seemed like at least 2ft dumped... obviously not the case, but it was crazy downpour.. 

Going to hang it up now, get my booty to bed. Early start tomorrow. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for baby animals... how can one be upset when interacting with baby animals? 



8:30pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,677
Protein: 314
Carbs: 116
Fiber: 58
Sugar: 38
Fat: 97



Workout:

Shoulders and back day

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises


Shoulder press
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps

Arnold press with twist 
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x failure 

Phase 2 super sets using plates
4 sets @
25lbs plates x 10 reps each
front raises
lateral raises
Bent over rear delt raises

Mid cable rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 12 reps

High cable rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Cable upright rows
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 20 reps
60lbs x 20 reps
40lbs x 20 reps
20lbs x failure reps 


Close grip lat pull downs 
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
100lbs x 15 reps
80lbs x 15 reps
60lbs x failure 


Cardio: elliptical 45min

----------


## Obs

> Day 287
> 
> Upon wake up:
> 20mg Omeprazole
> 20mg Lipitor 
> 1 Kirkland allergy tab
> .25mg Caber
> 12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma
> 
> ...


Oh shit hes eatin dolphin like Rad!

----------


## Old Duffer

Killin it. Still killin it

----------


## Cowboymike

> Oh shit hes eatin dolphin like Rad!


Trader Joes got the mahi for cheap!! Had no idea it was affordable!! ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 288

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 Kirkland allergy tab
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma




Meals:
Meal 1
Calories: 900
2 turkey sausage egg and cheese muffin 


Meal 2
Calories: 320
24 red apple slices 
2 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack


Meal 3
Calories: 320
24 red apple slices 
2 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack



Meal 4
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar 


Meal 5
Calories: 530
1 chocolate chunk brownie protein bar
8oz Mahi Mahi
2 sirachi lowcarb wrap 


Meal 6
Calories: 606
Keto Sheppards pie 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula


Just pulled a 15... brutal day. Im just not built to withstand these long days anymore lol.. my late 20s early 30s I was slamming out 18-20 hour work days and traveling all over the country. I was literally only home 3 days out of every month if I was lucky... no holidays, no sick days, no vacations... just balls to the wall, work was my life, having the time of my life, one non stop good time... not a chance in hell I can do that now... how the hell others are pulling two jobs and then picking up odds and ends on weekends to boot?!? Effin animals man lol... 

Im not going to the gym. I gotta be at work in 6 hours. I wanted to do legs tonight. I ate the day to prepare for it... hopefully my burned vs intake isnt off for the week now and screw me out of pancake Saturday... I wont be a happy cowboy thats for sure... 

Hoping to get off at a decent time tomorrow... hoping to get legs in before the weekend. 

My left arms having a few issues.. that elbow is really flaring up on me (Im thinking my lack of npp and increase of tren are the culprit though tbh... but now that thumb pad muscle is so tight and in pain that its also connecting to my underside of my forearm, via the underside of my wrist... its so friggin tight I honestly feel like its going to simply snap... Im kind of at a loss about this... I dont know a remedy for such a situation... I had to go ape shit wrenching ALL day... 10 hours of straight up pushing and pulling and exertion.... and on the drive back I felt it tightening up. To a painful tightness... now its just a full fingers to elbow super wound band about to snap... Im going to icy hot and wrap that shit and go to sleep... but I need it for the finishing hours necessary to finish this hell job... 

Anyone have any remedies for super wound tight muscles about to snap? Non narcotic or head changing remedies? I dont smoke weed, take valium, nor use the kratom... just not for me. Other options would be appreciated. 

Night everyone! Cant wait to catch up on everyones threads. 


Daily gratitude item:
Im grateful for the ability to not only be able to distinguish instincts vs head noise... but the ability to listen and act upon them without hesitation... 



9:00pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
2.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,076
Protein: 212
Carbs: 202
Fiber: 79
Sugar: 77
Fat: 153 



Workout:

----------


## Old Duffer

> Day 288
> 
> Upon wake up:
> 20mg Omeprazole
> 20mg Lipitor 
> 1 Kirkland allergy tab
> 12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma
> 
> 
> ...


Arnica cream n ibuprofen.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Arnica cream n ibuprofen.


Ill need to look that one up.. order some up with some sleeves to try out ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 289

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 Kirkland allergy tab
.25mg Caber
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE, SpartaPharma
100mg MastP, SpartaPharma
1 cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1
410 calories breakfast sandwich
1 farm fresh egg
1 Trader Joes English muffin
1 turkey sausage patty
1 tillamoo cheese snack


Meal 2
450 calories
1/3 cup shredded Mexican cheese
1 1/2 cups fire roasted peppers & onions
2 tablespoons salsa verde
4oz ground turkey
4 tablespoons sliced olives
1 cup cauliflower rice 


Meal 3
290 calories
1 cup Greek yogurt
1 serving love crunch granola 


Meal 4
570 calories
3 farm fresh hard boiled eggs
4 tillamoo cheese snacks


Meal 5 
675 calories
2 scoops choc whey concentrate 
1 scoop unflavored whey concentrate 
1 serving terra Kai juice powder
4 tablespoons pbfit powder peanut butter
6 cups chopped power greens
1 cup very berry burst


Meal 6
1 Chile lime chicken burger patty
1 chunky guacamole single serve
1 pepper jack cheese slice 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula


Tapped dafuq out. Week done. Cashed in. Hit the hay. Doneskis. El done-o captitano... 

I just did cardio tonight.. I know I was suppose to hit legs. Pushing it to tomorrow morning instead... I want to be fresh n ready. Not beat and worn out... I gotta hit these puppies hard n heavy. I can see some definition finally poking through lol.. they even look like theyre actually growing!!! 

Sorry my logs been lacking... I just get so worn out I feel a need to rush before I pass out... getting older is a bitch... I definitely havent needed the sleep aids.. but it has effected how deep I sleep without them...



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful I can walk unassisted and on my own, any time I want to. 



9:00pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,705 
Protein: 244
Carbs: 138
Fiber: 32
Sugar: 46
Fat: 126



Workout:

45min elliptical

----------


## Obs

You were given good healthy legs. It would be wasteful not to destroy them. 

Good job buddy. 
Work is busy.
Tired as hell and going to bed. 
Pretty sure acat pissed on my jacket. Been to lazy to take it off. Sitting on couch in a daze

----------


## Proximal

> Trader Joe’s got the mahi for cheap!! Had no idea it was affordable!! ;0)


Hell yes - Trader Joe’s. Friggen amazing!

----------


## Cowboymike

> You were given good healthy legs. It would be wasteful not to destroy them. 
> 
> Good job buddy. 
> Work is busy.
> Tired as hell and going to bed. 
> Pretty sure acat pissed on my jacket. Been to lazy to take it off. Sitting on couch in a daze


Man brother I can totally see you being this worn out... you bust ass unlike any other... I hope youre taking care of you best you can anyway!!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Hell yes - Trader Joes. Friggen amazing!


Seriously brother... they make eating good an option for a limited budget... I get 3 days worth of fish for simply $9... real fish. Not frankenfish or farmed dirt fish... um yes please lol

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 290

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 Kirkland allergy tab
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
1 cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1 & 2 (split into 2 meals)
Calories: 1,648
8oz grass fed Black Angus filet mignon 
Potato veggie hash
3 farm fresh eggs
1 xtra large sourdough piece of toast
2 tbsp homemade strawberry jam
1 large blueberry pancake light butter



Meal 3
Calories: 1,190
7 cups Taylor Farms cherry almond blue salad 


Meal 4
Calories: 500
Keto spaghetti sauce:
5 large black olives
1/3 cup drained sliced mushroom 
Organic diced cauliflower 
Hot Italian sausage
Parmesan cheese 
Olive oil, Basil and garlic marinara 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula



I went off the rails today on my diet... and to be 100% honest, zero fuks given lol... Im actually guilt free today over it... however, I have admittedly been a little sloppy the past few days... so I went ahead and allowed it one more day.. as Im about to head into carb restriction mode for the next 4 weeks minus cheat meal Saturday mornings... I have 2 bags of salad left... so other than that and baby carrots, I will be upping protein, lowering carbs... time to prepare my body for that liquid diet. 

Hit the gym early to get my picture done for the SP contest.. a little smooth talking I was granted the ability to pull it off... 
my entry:


then got changed up and smashed legs... even though I was fasted and my stomach/body was extremely unhappy regarding that decision, I got through it... but paid for it when I decided to feed the beast lol... 

Hit all my chores and errands for the day, came home ate a whole bag of salad and passed out lol... Im pretty convinced Im allergic to salad though... my body does not process it well at all... I go through great pains after... but damn theyre so good and crunchy and I cant just eat the whole bowl in 5 min... so I get to enjoy all the flavors.. I only have two bags left anyway... 

Took my lady out to catch an early movie, sat down for some dinner and calling it good... if that suns going to be out tomorrow, like it was today, a sunrise from a mountain top is in my very near future... 

Hope everyones having a kick ass weekend so far! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have a clean and clear mind. That my thoughts and decisions are of my own will and my own choosing. 



9:00pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
5mg melatonin 
1 - 5-HTP Plus


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,338
Protein: 148
Carbs: 299
Fiber: 14
Sugar: 123
Fat: 172



Workout:

Legs 

Incline Leg press machine 
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 slow reps
1 set @
900lbs x 4 reps 
2 sets @
810 lbs x 6 reps 
3 sets @
720lbs x 10 reps 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
540lbs x 20 reps 

leg press machine 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps 
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 10 reps 

On incline leg press machine I did calves
4sets @
450 x failure

Leg extensions 
1 set @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
220 lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
160lbs x 15 reps

Leg curls
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps


Weighted step ups, 2ft platform 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 10 reps


Weighted Walking lunges 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 20 lunges 


hack squats, on machine 
3 sets @ 
360lbs x 10 reps

----------


## Proximal

What movie did you & the wife see Cowboy?

Oh, and that breakfast is KILLER!

----------


## Cowboymike

> What movie did you & the wife see Cowboy?
> 
> Oh, and that breakfast is KILLER!


We went and saw the movie US ... I actually enjoyed the story, even though I thought it was suppose to be a scary movie... like a ghost type movie... but it was not. More of a thriller.. had I gone knowing (basically if I actually did better research instead of assuming) that, I would of gave it two thumbs up on originality and nailing the thriller aspect. Nice little twist I wasnt expecting and didnt see coming. Which was surprising as I typically figure the twists out or come close before the movie ends.. 
(which irritates me as Im one who wants to live the movie frame by frame and let the director carry me through the story... but usually I get bored and end up figuring them out.) 

Anyway, I liked the movie. I just wish I went in knowing the type of movie I was going to see. So I left the movie at first a little disappointed.. but after later reflecting on it all, I give it my two thumbs and will definitely be going to this directors next movie coming out in April. Another thriller that looks like its going to be sick AF lol... 

The writer did a great job on the story and even though the acting was a little on the green side, the cast will definitely be A list contenders down the road as they gain more experience.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 291

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 Kirkland allergy tab



Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 490
3 farm fresh eggs
1/3cup shredded cheese 
2oz chorizo 


Meal 2
Calories: 690
1/2cup smart life organic salad topper
3 farm fresh hard boiled egg
2 tillamoo cheese snack 


Meal 3
Calories: 407
2 cups cottage cheese


Meal 4
Calories: 339
Keto chicken enchilada casserole


Meal 5 
Calories: 339
Keto chicken enchilada casserole 


Meal 6
Calories: 435
1 scoop whey concentrate, unflavored
1 scoop whey concentrate, chocolate
4tbsp PBfit powdered peanut butter
1 amazing grass green superfood packet


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula


The forecast called for clouds and chance of rain... I said screw it and went for it anyway and I scored big time... Hit up the gorge and was rewarded with a bomb ass sunrise... there was all kinds of wildlife out today.. so many elk. Ive never come across so many in one day before... according to my device I took in just about 9 miles round trip.. that elevation change though... good lawdy... I was huffin and puffin and probably scared away any near by bears... I need to definitely work on that. Im pretty sure the tren isnt helping out in that department.. I hope anyway.

Im recharged and ready for the week. Lets do this! 



Daily gratitude item:
For the moments that truly take my thoughts away... when all I can literally do is just sit and stare, attempting to soak in every last detail... 



9:00pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 


Total water consumed until now:
2.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,699
Protein: 265
Carbs: 80
Fiber: 17
Sugar: 26
Fat: 143



Workout:

Sunrise hike, 9 miles in nature

----------


## Obs

Amazing photo.
You are blessed to be there and a guy as grateful as you knows how to fully appreciate it

----------


## Cowboymike

> Amazing photo.
> You are blessed to be there and a guy as grateful as you knows how to fully appreciate it


Without a doubt brother!!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 292

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 Kirkland allergy tab
.25mg Caber
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE, SpartaPharma
100mg MastP, SpartaPharma
100mg TNE, SpartaPharma
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
1 cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 415
2 veggie bacon & potato frittata 
1 turkey sausage patty
1/3cup shredded Mexican cheese
1 low carb sirachi wrap 


Meal 2
Calories: 415
2 veggie bacon & potato frittata 
1 turkey sausage patty
1/3cup shredded Mexican cheese
1 low carb sirachi wrap 


Meal 3
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar
2 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack 


Meal 4
Calories: 390
2 chocolate chunk brownie protein bar


Meal 5 
Calories: 339
1 serving Keto chicken enchilada casserole 


Meal 6
Calories: 500
1 serving keto spaghetti mix 


Plus vitamins: 
Tudca, NAC, Potassium Citrate, Vit D3, Vit B6, Vit E, Super B complex, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, Turmeric, Vita-liver, Liver Support, S-Acetyl Glutathione, Organ Defender, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula



Starting to run out of all my vitamins... going to just take everything I have left and will have to rebuild them up later... its too expensive right now to be spending $500+ a month in vitamins and Im close enough to my break that I should be fine to run it all down.. 

Today was an alright day. I was a little bit of a sourpuss at the beginning of the day.. but seemed to snap out of it along the way. It was a nice and physical day. Got through it and then home to get ready to hit the gym... I was definitely a bit heavy on calories today, but feel I more than adequately covered the spread between the gym and work... but still a little disappointed I didnt eat less... 

Cant wait for those elbow wraps to show up though... Im just at that point in this game I guess... 

The 80s still feel heavy AF... but I got my solid rep in twice in a row... this bastard isnt going to give me my goal very easy thats for damn sure... I felt super strong with the 70s though. Clean and solid slow reps... Im going to transition to more tricep work though. Maybe add one full additional day just for them maybe? I look at everyone elses and just say wtf... I have nothing.. cant see anything there... I can feel the makings of each section... but thats it.. no horseshoe, no bulging, just a delt with a slide underneath to the elbow... so since my biceps are kind of stuck and Im not bulking anyway, Ill just move some things around and put more volume and concentration back there for a while.. to help move things along.. my elbow was interfering big time tonight though... unfortunately... so I had to modify accordingly to try to work around it... 

That TNE, Var and cialis and I did my protocol pin preworkout as well... fired on all cylinders thats for damn sure... my body was pouring out my hydration.. I walked to my car and was steaming... I looked light a fresh turd dropped in a porta potty in the morning, in the middle of winter...

One more dance and the TNE will be gonzo... was definitely a nice experience and it will be in my line up every cycle from here on out. Yessiree




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful that my past doesnt determine my future. My choices do... 



10:30pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,809
Protein: 220
Carbs: 104
Fiber: 83
Sugar: 21
Fat: 161



Workout:

Arm workout:

-Biceps-

Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
2 set @
80lb x 1 rep 
4 set @
70lb x 4 rep
3 set @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
55lbs x 8 reps 
3 set @
50lbs x 8 reps

Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
4 sets @
50lbs x 8 reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
3 sets @ 
45lbs x 8 reps 

Flexor incline curls 
3 sets @
25lbs x slow to failure 


-Triceps-

Cable triceps push downs w/bar
8 set @
100lbs x 30 reps

Reverse push downs w/bar 
6 sets @
100lbs x 25 reps

Push downs w/rope 
3 sets @
100lbs x 25 reps

Sit down seated dip
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps 

-Forearms-

Reverse curl w/easy bar
3 sets @ 
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure


Wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
80lbs x 10 reps


Reverse wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

----------


## Obs

Moving them big dbs!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 293

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 Kirkland allergy tab
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
100mg TNE, SpartaPharma (1/2ml in each pec... last of the vial.) 
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
1 cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 415
2 veggie bacon & potato frittata 
1 turkey sausage patty
1/3cup shredded Mexican cheese
1 low carb sirachi wrap 


Meal 2
Calories: 415
2 veggie bacon & potato frittata 
1 turkey sausage patty
1/3cup shredded Mexican cheese
1 low carb sirachi wrap 


Meal 3
Calories: 500
4 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack
36 baby carrots 


Meal 4
Calories: 699
Chorizo scramble:
3 farm fresh eggs 
3oz chorizo
1 chopped yellow onion
8 large Black olives 
1/2cup chopped tomato 
1/3cup shredded cheese 
1/2cup sliced mushrooms 


Meal 5 
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 6
Calories: 380
2 chocolate chunk brownie protein bar


Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Super B complex, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, real health prostate formula



What a day... my muscles in my upper body are just on fire and so fatigued... work is just non stop actual work and its really kicking my ass... Im seriously starting to feel burned dafuq out... I love being physical and active and all... but dang man... theres a mental side to dealing with my boss and working at this company.. that just makes it not really worth the burnout most days... theres definitely a balance that needs to be maintained. Maybe its time to start hustling my way around and past my boss. Hes a great person and all, but hes a horrible leader. I cant deal with it anymore... so I need to get out from underneath him... if its with this company or somewhere else, doesnt really matter to me... but a change is needing to happen.. there needs to be balance. 

I was hoping for a more intense workout... at least an equivalent to yesterday.. however, I was exhausted and found it a struggle to get my boxes checked. So I abandoned my list and just did a light workout... definitely a little disappointed in myself. I had plenty of calories to burn... its looking like Ill have to do legs tomorrow Im thinking... Im not kidding when I say that from traps to arms, shoulders to back... just a burning soreness... my works been arms raised above shoulders to push n pull wrenches for 6+straight hours... 

Sorry for the Debbie downer style log entry... just one of those days I guess. I get them. Have gotten them. I always bounce back ;0) 

Hope everyones week is kicking ass!!

Gotta get up early so Im off to bed 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful Im not walking around tormented by 24/7 voices in my head.. 




8:30pm will be:
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,809
Protein: 201
Carbs: 133
Fiber: 88
Sugar: 41
Fat: 155



Workout:

Very Light chest day

Cable flys: 

8 sets mid
50lbs x 15reps

8 sets high
50lbs x 15reps

8 sets low
50lbs x 15reps


Seated chest press:
8 sets
150lbs x 30reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 294
Bloodwork scheduled for Saturday morning. 
My guess:
Total T: 4500+
Free T: 1200+
E: 80-100
Usual high readings for RBC, Platelets, RDW
In range: 
Lipids, ALT, cholesterol and everything else 



Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
.25mg Caber
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE, SpartaPharma
100mg MastP, SpartaPharma
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
1 cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 455
3 farm fresh eggs 
16g chopped bacon ends n pieces 
1/3cup shredded Mexican cheese
1 lowcarb sirachi wrap
1 tsp Sirachi hot sauce 


Meal 2
Calories: 455
3 farm fresh eggs 
16g chopped bacon ends n pieces 
1/3cup shredded Mexican cheese
1 lowcarb sirachi wrap
1 tsp Sirachi hot sauce 


Meal 3
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar


Meal 5 
Calories: 407
2 cups cottage cheese 


Meal 6
Calories: 680
4 cups Taylor farms cherry almond blue salad 


Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc


First off, my small chest routine yesterday, destroyed my chest lol... I cant believe how sore it is!! I dont understand how I can be this sore off such little volume... I know Ive said these words before... tripping me out... I can do a full blown chest workout and not even come close to this soreness... no pip from the TNE in each pec pins either! 

Second off, Im testing the waters on legs... even though im wobbling penguin style and the pump was so crazy!! I just went hot n heavy. Low volume... Im just curious 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to connect with a long time buddy.. more like my brother indeed... man I sure do miss surfing, hiking, running and just hanging out with him.. makes me grateful to have such a soul in my life. That all I gotta do is pick up the phone to connect... I gotta get better at doing that.. I guess I just kind of realize how isolated Ive kept myself the past 4 years... 



8:30pm
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 
500mg L-Tyrosine


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,777
Protein: 230
Carbs: 128
Fiber: 72
Sugar: 49
Fat: 141



Workout:

Legs 

Incline Leg press machine 
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 slow reps
1 set @
900lbs x 4 reps 
2 sets @
810 lbs x 6 reps 
6 sets @
720lbs x 10 reps 

On incline leg press machine I did calves
4sets @
720lbs x 20 reps

leg press machine 
4 sets @
540lbs x 15 reps 

Leg extensions 
4 set @
180lbs x 10 reps

Leg curls
4 set @
100lbs x 30 reps

----------


## kelkel

Why bother running TT and FT? As long as you know your gear is good why waste the money? Unless it's curiosity which is understandable.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Why bother running TT and FT? As long as you know your gear is good why waste the money? Unless it's curiosity which is understandable.


More part of a deal... run the uncapped versions of the tests, a detailed log and post in the forum end up with total combined $650 store credit 

I definitely have zero doubts this gear is properly dosed. The way my body has responded this time around is very different than other times... so now the curiosity part comes in.. as I have ran some really good gear (bloodwork and labwork on the gear staying as much) but not felt my body respond to it like it is doing now... so Im curious to see what the bloodwork shows.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 295

Upon wake up:
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
20mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
1 cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 455
3 farm fresh eggs 
16g chopped bacon ends n pieces 
1/3cup shredded Mexican cheese
1 lowcarb sirachi wrap
1 tsp Sirachi hot sauce 


Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 780
5 farm fresh eggs scrambled 
10 servings egg whites 
48g bacon ends and pieces 


Meal 4
Calories: 407
2 cups cottage cheese 


Meal 5 
Calories: 407
2 cups cottage cheese 


Meal 6
Calories: 606
1 serving keto Sheppards pie:
Kerry Butter
Mashed cauliflower 
Sliced mushrooms
Green bell pepper
Better than bouillon
Organic ground beef
Yellow onion 
Monterey Jack cheese
Sour cream


Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc



Today was challenging. Im ready for the week to be done. Ill refrain from spitting out negativity about anyone. As its apparent my negativity is of my own making. Im the one with the power to control my feelings and my well being... no one else. To portray its anyone elses fault is complete bullshit and simply smoke in mirrors... so, to try to put blame on anyone else for my current state of mind, isnt going to fly with me. I need to get an effin handle on me. Leave everyone else alone and out of it. 

I did whoop serious ass at work though... demolition... Im a lover of demolition... it actually takes skill and tactful thinking.. quick strategy, execute, but execute tactfully to maintain safety and order... It really is my happy place lol... Cowboy smash! 

My legs are so obliterated... once again lower volume day producing much more soreness... Im baffled and confused... I dont understand... but while Im on down time and planning my bulking routines, Ill definitely be incorporating these types of workouts. Heavier weight of course. My whole body is wrecked so I had no other option than a cardio only day... 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have the ability to reach out and connect with my mother. Way too much time goes by. I need to fix that. Like seriously. Seems to be a recurring item Im seeing coming up for me lately... so Ill be making my list of those I need to reach out to more regularly and setting up appointments in my phone to do it... 



8:00pm
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 
500mg L-Tyrosine


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,647
Protein: 277
Carbs: 62
Fiber: 41
Sugar: 15
Fat: 134



Workout: 
did I mention how sore my legs are?!? Lmao.. really made climbing ladders interesting today... 

45min cardio

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 296

Upon wake up: (3:00am)
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
.25mg Caber
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE, SpartaPharma
100mg MastP, SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
1 cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 455
3 farm fresh eggs 
16g chopped bacon ends n pieces 
1/3cup shredded Mexican cheese
1 lowcarb sirachi wrap
1 tsp Sirachi hot sauce 


Meal 2
Calories: 455
3 farm fresh eggs 
16g chopped bacon ends n pieces 
1/3cup shredded Mexican cheese
1 lowcarb sirachi wrap
1 tsp Sirachi hot sauce 


Meal 3
Calories: 400
2 chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 780
5 farm fresh eggs scrambled 
10 servings egg whites 
48g bacon ends and pieces 


Meal 5
Calories: 435
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood 


Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc


Close the books. Hell week has completed... next weeks going to be a great week. Lots of fun work on the horizon.. hard work but the stuff I enjoy doing... itll be like vacation work for work lol... 

I went ahead and polished off my shoulders and back. Work destroyed them all day anyway and it was a long one indeed. I needed to wrap that job up though. Thank goodness for the second wind the var provided... not sure I couldve pulled it off on empty otherwise. 

Im beat.... early wake up for bloods so Im going to go ahead and call it a night. 

Hope yall had a good day!! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for enlightening moments. Self discovery and the ah-ha moments... 



10:00pm
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 
500mg L-Tyrosine


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,525
Protein: 282
Carbs: 63
Fiber: 50
Sugar: 16
Fat: 120



Workout:

Shoulders and back day

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises


Shoulder press
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps

Arnold press with a wrist twist @ end of movement... 
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x failure 

Phase 2 super sets using plates
4 sets @
25lbs plates x 10 reps each
front raises
lateral raises
Bent over rear delt raises

Mid cable rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 12 reps

High cable rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Cable upright rows
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 20 reps
60lbs x 20 reps
40lbs x 20 reps
20lbs x failure reps 


Close grip lat pull downs 
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
100lbs x 15 reps
80lbs x 15 reps
60lbs x failure

----------


## Couchlockd

> More part of a deal... run the uncapped versions of the tests, a detailed log and post in the forum end up with total combined $650 store credit 
> 
> I definitely have zero doubts this gear is properly dosed. The way my body has responded this time around is very different than other times... so now the curiosity part comes in.. as I have ran some really good gear (bloodwork and labwork on the gear staying as much) but not felt my body respond to it like it is doing now... so Im curious to see what the bloodwork shows.


What lab or brand of test? You can pm me if you don't want to announce publicly

----------


## Cowboymike

> What lab or brand of test? You can pm me if you don't want to announce publicly


Sparta Pharma USA 

Theyve taken excellent care of me, I dont mind plugging for them

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 297

Upon wake up: 
Nothing


After breakfast: 
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma



Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 1,741
1 spinach, bacon, mushroom and Swiss omelette 
3 stack pancakes
2oz syrup


Meal 2
Calories: 933
4 pineapple slices
1cup blueberries
1cup cubed cantaloupe 
1cup cubed honeydew 
12 red apple slices
1cup chopped mango 
15 red seedless grapes
2 cups cottage cheese 


Meal 3
Calories: 390
1 paleo black pepper n basil sausage 
1 sirachi lowcarb wrap 
1/2 cup shredded mozzarella 



At 6:30pm
Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc



Took the day off from everything. Woke up early to get bloodwork done. Its been raining like crazy. So me n the wife met friends for breakfast. Went food shopping, then Home Depot and picked out flowers to plant in the front yard tomorrow with all the soil and needed tools... Went to the mother in laws to assist her with some things and now chilling inside watching some Walking Dead episodes... we got like 4 or 5 left I believe... 

Tomorrow Ill handle the chores, hit the gym and do everything I was suppose to do today lol. Good day with the wife though. 

Ive definitely over done it on the food, again... my stomach hurts so bad right now. Carb and sugar overload galore... its not happy... I seriously still want to puke and its been many hours 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to spend quality time with my love. A good day indeed. 



8:00pm will be: 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 
500mg L-Tyrosine


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,064
Protein: 175
Carbs: 313
Fiber: 24
Sugar: 217
Fat: 99



Workout:

Day off

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 298

Upon wake up: 
20mg Omeprazole
20mg Lipitor 
1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma



Pre-work out: 
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
1 cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 610
5 farm fresh eggs 
2 turkey sausage patty
5tbsp cholula hot sauce 


Meal 2
Calories: 510
3 servings Country ranch salad kit 


Meal 3
Calories: 330
36 baby carrots 
2tbsp jiffy all natural peanut butter


Meal 4
Calories: 587
12oz wild caught Alaskan salmon 
1.3cup riced cauliflower 
1cup fire roasted veggies, Trader Joes 


Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc



So much busy work today with food prep, chores and catching up... I didnt even get to the flowers... 

Hit the gym though and decided to repeat a routine I did not too long ago. Just a simple, little bit of this and that. Got some var and cialis to help me rise to the occasion and I was not disappointed. Felt good not to stress, I just had fun. Nice empty gym this morning. No waiting for anything! 


Ready for the week. Lets do this! 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for peace in mind. Staying in the day. Not future tripping on the tomorrows and not dwelling on my yesterdays... just simply existing in the moment, for the moment. 



8:00pm will be: 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 
500mg L-Tyrosine


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,037
Protein: 142
Carbs: 80
Fiber: 21
Sugar: 39
Fat: 125



Workout:

Stand up curl w/easy bar
3 sets @
80lbs x 15 reps

Cable rope pull down extension 
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps 

Seated Shoulder press machine
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps 

Seated Reverse fly
3 sets @
125lbs x 15 reps 

Seated tricep push down machine
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 25 reps 

Stand up dumbbell curl
3 sets @
45lbs x 20 reps 

Seated leg press
3 sets @
300lbs x 30 reps 

Leg Extension
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps

Leg Curls
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Cable row, Mid
3 sets @
100lbs x 25 reps 

Cable row, high 
3 sets @
100lbs x 25 reps

----------


## Obs

Glad to hear you got a day to yourself on your own terms brother

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 299

Upon wake up: 
20mg Omeprazole

20mg Lipitor (after my bloodwork results, I will be discontinuing this item. No point if it isnt making a difference) 

1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
.25mg Caber
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE, SpartaPharma
100mg MastP, SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
1 cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 600
2 veggie bacon & potato frittata 
2 turkey sausage patty
2 Colby slice cheese 


Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bar


Meal 4 & 5 
Calories: 907
3 wraps:
3 sirachi lowcarb wraps 
7oz shredded chicken breast
2cup chopped yellow onion 
1cup sun dried tomato
2tbsp avocado oil mayo
4tsp sirachi hot sauce 


Meal 6
Calories: 400
36 red apple slices 
2tbsp Jiffy peanut butter 


Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc


Great day today!! Perfect mixture of physical work with easy work mixed in... made for a perfect flow. Made for a fun day tbh. If I could work this type of day everyday, Id love my job lol... multiple job sites, next to the ocean all day.. I got to use my brain to troubleshoot and figure out solutions... my muscles to execute said solutions... a couple hours of physical, few hours of mental, few hours of mindless easiness.. then drive time... had a good day with the boss. He was cool today. I was cool today. It was a good day. Put in a long day and it didnt even feel like it. 

Made it to the gym right in time for gym rush hour... definitely not my favorite time to go... my elbow and that tendon issue really interfered with my routine... but despite that I smashed PRs on the stand up dumbbell curls. I was super stoked... had I not had that pain, I wouldve murdered them even more... it effected more of my forearms and tricep movements though... hammer curls were brutal... I will have to buy a regular single strap and go that route... the one I bought cradles the elbow and straps across the forearm and bicep.. it was more of a nuisance than a help. So I removed it... so I shortened the routine down. Had no real choice tbh.. I have plenty of rest time coming. I just need to not injure myself in the time between now and then. 

This new bloodwork requisition lab I used is quick AF on some items... its weird because they dont wait to send the whole report... they just keep updating the account as it all comes in.. I got blood drawn Saturday morning. Results started coming in Sunday morning... just waiting for the main items so I can post... but interesting findings on my wellness panel...

For the first time in my life Im low on iron and the results point me in an anemic direction... very odd for me. I am still curious as to the main results of T E and P but, just the blood health section alone points to some of the possible causes of me feeling so tired lately... but I need to see the other results before I can lock and load solid theories and pathways to rectify... regardless Im adding iron supplements for the next couple weeks to get that back up. I guess I havent been off EQ this long before... that EQ, for me, these results wouldnt even exist. My mch is low.. which wont do me any good if my bloods not carrying enough oxygen to my muscles... everything ties into the iron though... but I need the final pieces to know thats it 100% and not just part of it... 

Ill post full report once everything comes in though. 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to get to be by the ocean today. I forgot how much it had always been my refuge... my escape... for so many years... today I remembered. For that Im grateful. 



10:30pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 
500mg L-Tyrosine
2 Kirkland sleep-aid 
25mg Iron 


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,687
Protein: 201
Carbs: 202
Fiber: 104
Sugar: 95
Fat: 121



Workout:

arms - short trip 

Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
2 set @
80lb x 3 rep (PR)
4 set @
70lb x 4 rep (PR)
3 set @
65lbs x 8 reps (PR)
3 set @
60lbs x 10 rep (PR) 

Elbow/forearm killing me.. lowered weight. Need a different strap. 
Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
4 sets @
40lbs x 8 reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
3 sets @ 
40lbs x 8 reps 


-Triceps-
Elbow issues caused lower weight usage. 
Cable triceps push downs w/bar
6 set @
100lbs x 30 reps

Push downs w/rope 
3 sets @
100lbs x 12 reps


Sit down seated dip
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps 

-Forearms-

Reverse curl w/easy bar
3 sets @ 
40lbs x 8 reps

I couldnt fight the pain any longer... the arm/forearm strap I bought is not the right one... I need a strap strap. Not one that cradles my elbow and forearm at the same time... not making excuses, just trying to not injure myself and still be able to lift.

----------


## KennyJ

> Day 299
> 
> Upon wake up: 
> 20mg Omeprazole
> 
> 20mg Lipitor (after my bloodwork results, I will be discontinuing this item. No point if it isn’t making a difference) 
> 
> 1 Kirkland allergy tab
> 500mg L-Tyrosine
> ...


Just wanted to say hi and I’m always impressed with your dedication

----------


## Cowboymike

> Just wanted to say hi and Im always impressed with your dedication


Thank you brother ;0) I appreciate your feedback and stopping in! I cant wait for a little slow down time here soon... so I can get a chance to really catch up on everyones threads.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 300

Upon wake up: 
20mg Omeprazole
1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
1 - 5-HTP Plus
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
1 cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 600
2 veggie bacon & potato frittata 
2 turkey sausage patty
2 Colby slice cheese 


Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 670
36 red apple slices 
2tbsp Jiffy peanut butter 
3 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack 


Meal 5 
Calories: 460
1 muscle milk protein bar 
54 baby carrots


Meal 6
Calories: 420
6 farm fresh hard boiled eggs

Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc


The day was epic... the weather was a perfect mix of cool breeze, some humungous clouds, shining sun and just right temps... I just love looking towards the sun and closing my eyes and just kind of breath in and enjoy the warmth in my face... the fresh clean air... it was a bummer to have to go inside to work... But! Another solid day of some physical work mixed in with some inspections and easy work.. a few repair items and quite a bit of interactions with new clients... I feel right at home with this type of stuff for sure! 

Got home, handled my blood draw for surgery doc, hit the gym for some chest after... Popped my pre-workout regiment and by the time I was warming up, it was kicking in... little agony behind the rear delt and that tendon. But I dont go heavy on chest (yet) so I was able to deal with it and work through it. The pump seemed a bit more intense today. I was definitely laser focused on my movements. Keeping it slow and deliberate. I had to fight to get through the cables.. I reached muscle fatigue on a whole new level. Felt fantastic. 

Hit up my shower, grabbed a snack and headed out for my well deserved and anticipated massage... man she gets it. Hands down the best therapist on the planet... I dont even need to say what or where. She zeros in on all the trouble spots just by simply brushing past them... then she pounces and goes to work on destroying the issues... Im literally foggy brained walking out of there and on a cloud of euphoria... when Im running my own show again, Ill be getting everyone due to be sitting at the negotiation table, massaged before hand... then Ill slaughter them at the negotiations.. theyll succumb to my every demand lol 

Everythings in on the bloodwork except free and total test... figures lol 
Such a different experience getting items piece mailed to my email lol.. but their prices were spot on so Ill deal with it...

Hope everyone had an amazing day today! 



Daily gratitude item:
I sure am grateful to have been so blessed to stumble across such a treasure trove of some super solid people... electronically and in real life. I cant express enough, how truly grateful I am. Im truly over paid in that department of life. 


Trying to train my body to go to bed later.. as the days get longer I would like to enjoy more time awake. 

10:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 
500mg L-Tyrosine
2 Kirkland sleep-aid 
25mg Iron 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,930
Protein: 206
Carbs: 177
Fiber: 92
Sugar: 86
Fat: 147



Workout:

Chest workout 

Warm ups

4 supersets @ 20 reps each movement:
Flat bench dumbbell press, 50lb, w/wrist twist and chest squeeze and then svene press w/25lb plate 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
250lbs x 8 reps 
3 sets @ 
220lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Incline dumbbell press
4 sets @
65lbs x 10 reps

Incline dumbbell fly
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Incline champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 10 reps 

Decline dumbbell flys
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Cable flys
6 sets mid range 
50 lbs x 15 reps 
1 set to failure 

High range 
4 sets
50 lbs x 15 reps
1 set to failure

Low range 
4 sets
50lbs x 15 
1 set to failure

----------


## Obs

We are all glad to know you brother

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 301

Upon wake up: 
20mg Omeprazole
1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
.25mg Caber
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE, SpartaPharma
100mg MastP, SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
1 cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 600
2 veggie bacon & potato frittata 
2 turkey sausage patty
2 Colby slice cheese 


Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 777
36 red apple slices 
1cup mandarin orange slices 
2cups cottage cheese


Meal 5 
Calories: 664
2 low carb garden veggie wrap
8oz wild caught albacore tuna
1 chopped yellow onion
1/2cup sliced mushroom
1 cup sun dried tomato 


Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc


Im glad the week has been going like it has. Provided perfect amount of energy to be dispersed when needed and reserves when really needed... like today... tomorrow, will be brutal. But Im ready. 

My massage yesterday pretty much destroyed my whole left side of my upper body lol... so I had to bio-freeze up before hitting the gym... 

Back day today. Felt great. Felt motivated. Went in with a game plan, but changed it all up. My routine is officially stagnant.. I will use my upcoming down time to re-group and design new routines to go into when Im able to start back up... again though, I had a good time tonight. Had fun. Nice and mellow, slow and controlled. Laser focused. I gave more concentration to my movements. Really felt the muscles engage, stretch, contract, full full of blood... Im really enjoying the Mast/Tren combo... the var still providing all day long vein popping pumps... 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to continue to grow internally. Im a work in progress. I strive for progress and not perfection. My choices on how Im responding to situations has been improving and I continue to strive for even further progression each day. I like who Ive become and continue to grow to be. I like the man in the mirror today. Today Im proud of me. Ive come a very very long way from that extremely violent, hate filled and vicious man of my youth... 



10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 
500mg L-Tyrosine
2 Kirkland sleep-aid 
25mg Iron 


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,821
Protein: 260
Carbs: 174
Fiber: 72
Sugar: 99
Fat: 108



Workout:

Back Day, light/high, new 4/10/19

Seated Mid cable rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps

Seated High cable rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps

Close grip lat pull downs 
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps


Straight arm cable lat pull down
3 sets @
120lbs x failure 

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Cable upright rows
4 drop sets @ 
80lbs x 20 reps
60lbs x 20 reps
40lbs x 20 reps
20lbs x failure reps 

Tbar rows
3 drop sets @ 
180lbs x 10 reps
150lbs x 10 reps
90lbs x failure 

Upright Rows
3 drop sets @
60lbs x 10 reps
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x failure

----------


## Obs

You seem to be doing just the opposite of your youth then brother

----------


## Cowboymike

> You seem to be doing just the opposite of your youth then brother


Complete 180 brother

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 302

Upon wake up: 
20mg Omeprazole
1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 600
2 veggie bacon & potato frittata 
2 turkey sausage patty
2 Colby slice cheese 


Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 407
2cups cottage cheese


Meal 5 
Calories: 664
2 low carb garden veggie wrap
8oz wild caught albacore tuna
1 chopped yellow onion
1/2cup sliced mushroom
1 cup sun dried tomato 


Meal 6
Calories: 217
8oz Mahi Mahi
1 small lemon smashed and spread on


Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc



I was a monster at work today... strength galore. Wind within my sails all day. Unlimited stamina. Zero fatigue. I was up and down ladders all day.. pushing and pulling wrenches. Carrying big ass lengths of pipe, lifting them into place, holding them while securing them into the air with the other lengths... small breaks, tons of sweat, lots of water, hydration packets... a minimum of 8 hours physical.. 2 hours not... I annihilated the day. Destroyed the job in a day and left tomorrow open to go wrap up a different job Ive had on the back burner... today I felt like a beast. 

Just enjoyed an easy 45min cardio sesh at the gym... I want a fresh go at legs.. so I didnt push my body any more today. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the life I have today. That Im not some unhappy and sloppy body guy anymore. The hard work over the past year and half, the commitment, the dedication... I keep proving to myself I am good enough. I am driven enough. I am hungry enough to be different than what I was. What Im coming from. I have what it takes. My quality of life improves daily. Mentally and physically. I have a good life. Im finally starting to see it. To know it. 




10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 
500mg L-Tyrosine
2 Kirkland sleep-aid 
25mg Iron 


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,668
Protein: 303
Carbs: 84
Fiber: 64
Sugar: 16
Fat: 110



Workout:

45min cardio

----------


## Obs

Never doubt yourself.
Your log is a masterpiece.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Never doubt yourself.
> Your log is a masterpiece.


Thank you my brother ;0)

----------


## Old Duffer

> Never doubt yourself.
> Your log is a masterpiece.


Fact!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 303

Upon wake up: 
20mg Omeprazole
1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
2.5iu HGH 
.25mg Caber
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE, SpartaPharma
100mg MastP, SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
2.5iu HGH
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
1 cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 600
2 veggie bacon & potato frittata 
2 turkey sausage patty
2 Colby slice cheese 


Meal 2
Calories: 710
10oz Black Forest Ham 
4 slices Harvarti cheese slice 


Meal 3
Calories: 357
8oz ground turkey
2tbsp sky valley teriyaki
2oz wonder noodles, thrive market
1/2cup chopped kale
1/2tbsp better than bouillon, beef base
36 baby carrots 


Meal 4
Calories: 573
1 garden veggie lowcarb wrap
4tsp sirachi hot sauce 
1cup sun-dried tomatos 
1 chopped medium yellow onion
1/2tbsp avocado oil mayo 
4oz wild caught albacore tuna 


Meal 5
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 6 
Calories: 664
2 low carb garden veggie wrap
8oz wild caught albacore tuna
1 chopped yellow onion
1/2cup sliced mushroom
1 cup sun dried tomato 

Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc



Perfect ending to the week... destroyed the job and got off work early... only a 7 hour day! I dont recall the last time Ive worked under 10 hours in day... so it felt like I have all the time in the world tonight! I even hit cardio after my workout and still made it out before the rush hour crowd cane in!

Hit legs while the gym was still empty before the afterwork rush hours started... everything felt super good... I obtained a pump so intense though, I was convinced my skin was going to rip open and pop at any moment... I waddled my ass on out of the gym carefully... my legs kept wanting to lock up rigid and straight. Causing me balance issues lol... 

I felt on point. Ive dramatically dropped in volume on my workouts.. Im still getting 10xs more sore with the less volume... these next 2 weeks Im going to lower in weight and play around with drop sets. 

Im seeing new veins in my legs and arms... which is awesome to me ;0) Im excited to see this as it means Im still progressing. Despite it feeling at a much slower rate than before... just staying the course... plugging away a day at a time. Its all I can do.. Im going to attempt to stay at around 2k calories starting Monday and try to do that for the last 2 weeks... notice my lack of conviction and commitment... its always easy to say it. Doing it is a whole other animal. 

Also starting Monday I will add in Superdrol @40mg/day and bump the anavar and cialis to ED as well... perfect math finally! Everything equals out with whats left vs days left ;0) One last push to the finish line!! 

Getting super annoyed the bloodwork for test & free test has not showed up yet... everything else is in... gggrrrrr 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the opportunity to pay it forward and give back... Ill admit though theres a selfish undertone in it for me... it really does make me feel really good inside... but Im actually afraid Ill taint the good with my selfishness... but Im grateful the opportunity came up and I got to be of service. 




10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 
500mg L-Tyrosine
2 Kirkland sleep-aid 
25mg Iron 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,640
Protein: 220
Carbs: 133
Fiber: 50
Sugar: 73
Fat: 131



Workout:
Legs 

Angled leg press 
1 set @
90lbs x 50 slow reps 
2 sets @
900lbs x 4 reps
2 sets @
810 lbs x 6 reps 
3 sets @
720lbs x 10 reps 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
540lbs x 20 reps 


Lay down leg press machine 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps 
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 10 reps 


On incline leg press machine I did calves
4sets @
450 x 30 reps


Leg extensions 
6 set @
180lbs x 10 reps


Leg curls
6 set @
200lbs x 10 reps


45min elliptical, setting 12, 5 miles

----------


## kelkel

What dosage Cialis Mike?

----------


## Cowboymike

> What dosage Cialis Mike?


Ah crap! 20mg per pill... ugh I went through and see it hasnt been on any of the updates... thatll teach me to be lazy and copy and paste my repeat protocol...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 304

Upon wake up: 
20mg Omeprazole
1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
2.5iu HGH (2.5iu @3pm)
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma



Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 671
Omelette 
1 German sausage sliced
3 farm fresh eggs 
1 cup chopped spinach 
1/3cup shredded cheese
1 chopped onion 
1/2cup sliced mushrooms 


Meal 2
Calories: 1,120
7.5 cups Asian chopped salad, Taylor farms 


Meal 3
Calories: 460
12 red apple slices 
2tbsp jiffy peanut butter
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 680
1 whole quest keto pepperoni pizza 


Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc



Easy day today. Took a full day off. No gym. Just chores, errands, and being lazy with the wifey today. Quality time. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for slow lazy days with my wife.. taking advantage of the gloomy and rainy skys to stay indoors, eat pizza and cuddle up by the fire watching re-runs of Game of Thrones to get us caught up for the start of the last season tomorrow night... 



10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 
500mg L-Tyrosine
2 Kirkland sleep-aid 
25mg Iron 


Total water consumed until now:
.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,931
Protein: 151
Carbs: 195
Fiber: 83
Sugar: 76
Fat: 192



Workout:

Couch sit ups ;0)

----------


## Obs

Damn brother you sure that salad was that many calories lol?

----------


## Proximal

Cowboy. So glad I have a GOT person to talk to. 

OK, this is weird but, well my mind works in odd ways sometimes. 

Match GOT characters to forum members. 

I’m really thinking The Hound (might be my favorite character) is Obs. 

I’m torn on Tormund, I’m thinking either its Sil or Almostgone.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Damn brother you sure that salad was that many calories lol?


Lol yeah... stupid Costco sized bags.. suppose to be for a whole family I guess lol.. pre-made bags. Just pour all contents in and mix up... I go to town on them. Im addicted im afraid lol

----------


## Cowboymike

> Cowboy. So glad I have a GOT person to talk to. 
> 
> OK, this is weird but, well my mind works in odd ways sometimes. 
> 
> Match GOT characters to forum members. 
> 
> Im really thinking The Hound (might be my favorite character) is Obs. 
> 
> Im torn on Tormund, Im thinking either its Sil or Almostgone.


 I fuggin love the hound... and I love Obs so I can easily draw a connection... mountain of a man, tough as nails, but a soft spot in there with a huge heart... one hour to new season!! 12min of crockpot time left to dinner being ready

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 305

Upon wake up: 
20mg Omeprazole
1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
2.5iu HGH (2.5iu @3pm)
.25mg Caber
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE, SpartaPharma
100mg MastP, SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 475
5 farm fresh eggs 
10tbsp crumbles bacon
1 chopped yellow onion 
5tbsp cholula hot sauce 


Meal 2
Calories: 550
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
2 kiwi 
12 red apple slices
2tbsp jiffy peanut butter 



Meal 3
Calories: 407
2 cups cottage cheese 


Meal 4
Calories: 435
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 packet amazing grass green superfood



Meal 5 (will be @5pm)
Calories: 675
6oz pork carnitas 
1/3cup shredded Mexican cheese
2tbsp sour cream
Handful of lettuce 


Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc



Great day today. The rain held off and I was able to get in an early visit to the sanctuary to set my mind right for the day. Just followed the routine I did last weekend... I like it. Not going to lie. Its a fun little routine. 

Got the rest of my bloodwork in finally. Good lawdy that took forever! Im satisfied with the results. Satisfied with the synergy of compounds within my body. I felt an excess of stamina today so I decided to scout some hiking trails a little to see how everythings looking out there... the waterfalls are so full, as are the rivers. Unfortunately this translates into turning loops into turn around as theres zero chance of crossing at normal crossing sections.. it looks pretty sketchy though too.. I will not even chance it tbh... Ill go inland away from rivers and waterfalls next weekend... no reason to be stupid and take unnecessary chances... hoping the rains give way soon and Ill be able to jump into my fav hikes that include the water features... 

The wife and I went to look at a house... hoping that the universe can align a few things and open up an opportunity thatll allow us to get into it... as of now its just wishful thinking... but if my proposition was as well heard as I think it was.... we may have a chance to start laying down some actual roots... 

Some minor meal prep, thanks to trying out the less calories, Im ready for the week... 

Bring on G.O.T!! 








Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the positive flow of energy I got to ride on all day... I feel on top of the world today! 




10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 
500mg L-Tyrosine
2 Kirkland sleep-aid 
25mg Iron 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons (will be a 2.25 water day)


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,542
Protein: 257
Carbs: 102
Fiber: 32
Sugar: 49
Fat: 120



Workout:

Stand up curl w/easy bar
3 sets @
80lbs x 15 reps

Cable rope pull down extension 
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps 

Seated Shoulder press machine
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps 

Seated Reverse fly
3 sets @
125lbs x 15 reps 

Seated tricep push down machine
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 25 reps 

Stand up dumbbell curl
3 sets @
45lbs x 20 reps 

Seated leg press
3 sets @
300lbs x 30 reps 

Leg Extension
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps

Leg Curls
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Cable row, Mid
3 sets @
100lbs x 25 reps 

Cable row, high 
3 sets @
100lbs x 25 reps

----------


## Proximal

> I fuggin love the hound... and I love Obs so I can easily draw a connection... mountain of a man, tough as nails, but a soft spot in there with a huge heart... one hour to new season!! 12min of crockpot time left to dinner being ready


Spot on analysis Cowboy. Plus, the hound sticks to his principles. Enjoy!

----------


## kelkel

> Ah crap! 20mg per pill... ugh I went through and see it hasn’t been on any of the updates... that’ll teach me to be lazy and copy and paste my repeat protocol...


I'd suggest cutting that in half and saving some money. Doubtful you'll feel a difference with daily use.

----------


## KennyJ

> Day 305
> 
> Upon wake up: 
> 20mg Omeprazole
> 1 Kirkland allergy tab
> 500mg L-Tyrosine
> 2.5iu HGH (2.5iu @3pm)
> .25mg Caber
> 12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma
> ...


Hey Mike, hope all is well.
I have a question. Do you donate? Just wondering because of your Hematocrit. when my test was above 3,000 my hematocrit was 51.5.

----------


## Cowboymike

> I'd suggest cutting that in half and saving some money. Doubtful you'll feel a difference with daily use.


Ill gladly accept that advice and try it out. If I can still get the benefits at half the cost and stretch what I have out to double... sounds like a win win win to me brother! Ill have to start tomorrow though ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

> Hey Mike, hope all is well.
> I have a question. Do you donate? Just wondering because of your Hematocrit. when my test was above 3,000 my hematocrit was 51.5.


Yes sir I do. Every 8 weeks like clock work on full blood... I was donating platelets every couple weeks but I guess theres a limit of how many times per year you can donate.. which I met... so I cant donate that again until after the 23rd of this month.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 306

Upon wake up: 
20mg Omeprazole
1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
2.5iu HGH 
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma



Pre-work out: 
2.5iu HGH
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
20mg Superdrol, SpartaPharma 
20mg cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 320
24 red apples
2 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack


Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 435
45 baby carrots 
8oz boneless, skinless, chicken thigh 



Meal 5
Calories: 609
Beef steak wrap
1 low carb sirachi wrap
14oz shaved beef steak
1 yellow onion chopped 
1 medium bell pepper
1/3 cup sliced mushroom
1 slice provolone 
2tsp Worcestershire sauce 
1/3 cup shredded Mexican cheese
2tbsp sour cream


Meal 6
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar 

Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc


Had a pretty easy day for the most part... lots of in between time today which equals too much phone time lol... 

Got a late day in time wise and was able to squirm out a quickie shoulder routine... I was going to do arms but Id like more time with them. Not feel rushed inside my head. 

Got to go help a family in need with a couple neighbors and appreciated the light received from it to shine through some of the incoming darkness... 

Happy Monday everyone! Lets Rick this week. Im off to bed! 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the mental strength and mindfulness to handle life on lifes terms. The universe sure has a way or humbling a man. Im grateful Im not drowning in self pity and playing victim. That I can accept it is what it is and game plan a move forward to progress out of it. 




10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 
500mg L-Tyrosine
2 Kirkland sleep-aid 
25mg Iron 


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,524
Protein: 230
Carbs: 140
Fiber: 116
Sugar: 68
Fat: 100



Workout:

Shoulders Day

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises


Arnold press with a wrist twist
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x 10 reps

Front Raises (with straight bar)
3 sets @ 
70lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps


Cable upright Rows
4 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps


Bent Over Lateral Raises (single cable)
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
45lbs x 10 reps


Front Raises (dumbbells) 
3 sets @
35lbs x 10 reps
2 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Lateral dumbbell Raises 
4 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Seated cable lateral Raises 
3 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps


Seated Machine Press 
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps
2 sets @
100lbs x failure

----------


## kelkel

> I’ll gladly accept that advice and try it out. If I can still get the benefits at half the cost and stretch what I have out to double... sounds like a win win win to me brother! I’ll have to start tomorrow though ;0)


I doubt very much you'll feel a difference. Let me know. Also know that there is liquid cialis out there that's quite cheap.

----------


## Obs

Cowboy doesn't play victim. He owns his successes, failures, and actions. Makes the best of the circumstance and make no excuses. Thats a man.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 307

Upon wake up: 
20mg Omeprazole
1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
2.5iu HGH 
.25mg Caber
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE, SpartaPharma
100mg MastP, SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
2.5iu HGH
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
20mg Superdrol, SpartaPharma 
10mg cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 410
Breakfast sandwich. Sausage as the bun.
2 turkey sausage patty
1 pepper jack cheese slice
1 farm fresh egg 

Meal 2
Calories: 410
Breakfast sandwich. Sausage as the bun.
2 turkey sausage patty
1 pepper jack cheese slice
1 farm fresh egg 


Meal 3
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 520
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar
24 red apple slices 


Meal 5
Calories: 460
8oz boneless, skinless, chicken thigh 
1 sirachi low carb wrap
4tsp sirachi hot sauce 
1/3cup shredded Mexican blend cheese


Meal 6
Calories: 606
Keto Sheppards pie
Mashed cauliflower
Kerry gold butter
1/4can sliced mushrooms 
1 Green pepper 
.2tbsp better than bouillon, beef base
4.5oz grass fed ground beef 
1 yellow onion 
1 Monterey Jack cheese slice 


Meal 7
Calories: 200
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc



Destroyed the day... first the work day, then arm day at the gym... definitely a fan of adding that superdrol in pre-workout lol... it added a pump on top of my var pump.. but the SD doesnt seem to last as long after, as the var pump does... and yes, I understand that may sound funny or even confusing... but theres two very distinctive traits and I can sense one over the other... or maybe Im just bat shit crazy... but Ive been running that var a minute and am well versed in what it does to me from consumption to release to pump to the aftermath... so adding in another compound with additional distinctive reactions within my body, I can easily separate whos doing what... needless to say this was strictly a small dose, quick try out for the next two weeks. Just to test the waters as I havent ran it before... I like to see how Im going to respond before committing full blown.. 

That said, so far, I like it (superdrol)... but its only couple days in lol... 

At this point in life Im wishing I could experience the side from tren of not being hungry that Ive read others complain about... I feel like Im on a gram of EQ per week... Im starving 24/7... nothing satisfies this hunger... its almost borderline torture... I just want to eat... all the time... everything.... how the hell do you guys eat at such a deficit?!? Im going to be stuck at 14% forever Im afraid lol.. unless I employ outside help.. but Im trying to not do that but once a quarter... financials are going to be tight for a few months just in medical bills alone.. so Im not going to be able to spend all that money I have been on food... I just cant be so hungry all the time lol... maybe once I drop back into cruise itll chill dafuq out... about to be on a liquid diet anyway.. but I remember when a bull smashed my face and I was wired up for 8 weeks.. eating from IV looking bags with a tube squeezed in the back of my mouth... it cost me way more to eat liquid foods than actual meals... 
point is Im effin starving... all the time... 

The hgh has decided to fill me with water... I forgot about that happening at first... probably shouldve waited two more weeks for this cycle to be over.. oh well. It is what it is. 

I actually feel great. My mood has been drastically increasing over the past couple weeks... despite life smashing me with blindside haymakers lately... definitely great timing to experience the uplift in mood... life on lifes terms right? This too shall pass and its just my turn to be in the tumbler... it seems bleak and dark... but I always make it out to the other side and it always gets better than before the shit storms started... 

If you pray, please add me in every once in a while.. if you got good juju and vibes, please send some my way... if you just have positive thoughts, spend one or two on me please.. just got a little rough patch to get through. Wifey needs a new job. Hopefully she can find one sooner rather than later. Timing was not ideal... but hopefully something shell love will come along. 

Hope everyones having a kick ass week! 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful my eyes opened up this morning and I got another opportunity to live another full day. That I made the most of the day. 




10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 
500mg L-Tyrosine
2 Kirkland sleep-aid 
25mg Iron 


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,006
Protein: 251
Carbs: 103
Fiber: 91
Sugar: 48
Fat: 163



Workout:

Arm workout:

-Biceps-

Alternate Bicep curl, w/dumbbells 
1 set @ 
15lbs x 50 slow reps with flex 
2 set @
80lb x 3 rep 
2 set @
70lb x 6 rep
3 set @
65lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 set @
55lbs x 8 reps 
3 set @
50lbs x 8 reps

Alternate Hammer curls w/dumbbells 
4 sets @
50lbs x 8 reps

Cross body hammer curls w/dumbbells
3 sets @ 
45lbs x 8 reps 

Preacher bench curls with easy bar
3 sets @
80lbs x 25 reps 

Flexor incline curls 
3 sets @
25lbs x slow to failure 


-Triceps-

Cable triceps push downs w/bar
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
160lbs x 12 reps

Reverse push downs w/bar 
3 sets @
160lbs x 12 reps

Push downs w/rope 
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x slow to failure 

Sit down seated dip
3 sets @
200lbs x 15 reps 

-Forearms-

Reverse curl w/easy bar
3 sets @ 
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

Wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
80lbs x 10 reps


Reverse wrist curl w/straight bar
3 sets @
40lbs x slow to failure

----------


## Obs

I will add you into my prayers brother.

----------


## Obs

Btw...
My gf left her job. Add me in yours. 
All is well now and I am stockpiling cash for the hard times but I really dont want her to have to get a job again. 

She is a fantastic housekeeper and mother and I dont want her to leave home unless she wants to. 

She has never had anyone but me provide for her and I can't fail her. It's not about pride. Its about her getting what she deserves and doing what she chooses for a change. 

She is not the modern woman. She is an old soul and deserves a man that sees her what she needs.
I will break my back to give her half the opportunities my ex wife pissed away.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Btw...
> My gf left her job. Add me in yours. 
> All is well now and I am stockpiling cash for the hard times but I really dont want her to have to get a job again. 
> 
> She is a fantastic housekeeper and mother and I dont want her to leave home unless she wants to. 
> 
> She has never had anyone but me provide for her and I can't fail her. It's not about pride. Its about her getting what she deserves and doing what she chooses for a change. 
> 
> She is not the modern woman. She is an old soul and deserves a man that sees her what she needs.
> I will break my back to give her half the opportunities my ex wife pissed away.


Most definitely I will brother! You are a good soul my brother.. I love that outlook and goal! One to strive for indeed and I can sense good fortune heading your way... hopefully some dudes who can hang will cross your path soon. Youll need some help to tackle the work loads... 

I would like to try for something similar... once Im able to get out from underneath the IRS boot on my head, Im going to start my own businesses again... I would like to chase that same dream for my girl... she can work if she wants... we/she cant have kids though... so Ill just have to get her animals instead ;0) I can make money when Im not on a leash... Ive proven that before a few times... but for now, Ill keep chomping at the bit in anticipation.. 2021 the gates open baby! 

I must say though, youre a good example of a man and how a man thinks. Im lucky to have such fine examples in my life to help me see.

----------


## Old Duffer

Prayers for you both, my friends

----------


## Cowboymike

> Prayers for you both, my friends


Thank you brother!

----------


## kelkel

> Btw...
> My gf left her job. Add me in yours. 
> All is well now and I am stockpiling cash for the hard times but I really dont want her to have to get a job again. 
> 
> She is a fantastic housekeeper and mother and I dont want her to leave home unless she wants to. 
> 
> She has never had anyone but me provide for her and I can't fail her. It's not about pride. Its about her getting what she deserves and doing what she chooses for a change. 
> 
> She is not the modern woman. She is an old soul and deserves a man that sees her what she needs.
> I will break my back to give her half the opportunities my ex wife pissed away.



Very nice Obs. Very nice.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> prayers for you both, my friends


x2..

----------


## Obs

> Most definitely I will brother! You are a good soul my brother.. I love that outlook and goal! One to strive for indeed and I can sense good fortune heading your way... hopefully some dudes who can hang will cross your path soon. You’ll need some help to tackle the work loads... 
> 
> I would like to try for something similar... once I’m able to get out from underneath the IRS boot on my head, I’m going to start my own businesses again... I would like to chase that same dream for my girl... she can work if she wants... we/she can’t have kids though... so Ill just have to get her animals instead ;0) I can make money when I’m not on a leash... I’ve proven that before a few times... but for now, I’ll keep chomping at the bit in anticipation.. 2021 the gates open baby! 
> 
> I must say though, you’re a good example of a man and how a man thinks. I’m lucky to have such fine examples in my life to help me see.


Thanks brother and btw... Get her a squirrel!

----------


## Obs

> Most definitely I will brother! You are a good soul my brother.. I love that outlook and goal! One to strive for indeed and I can sense good fortune heading your way... hopefully some dudes who can hang will cross your path soon. You’ll need some help to tackle the work loads... 
> 
> I would like to try for something similar... once I’m able to get out from underneath the IRS boot on my head, I’m going to start my own businesses again... I would like to chase that same dream for my girl... she can work if she wants... we/she can’t have kids though... so Ill just have to get her animals instead ;0) I can make money when I’m not on a leash... I’ve proven that before a few times... but for now, I’ll keep chomping at the bit in anticipation.. 2021 the gates open baby! 
> 
> I must say though, you’re a good example of a man and how a man thinks. I’m lucky to have such fine examples in my life to help me see.


Btw cowboy what are you looking to do in the future? I know everyone would be interested in that. I like hearing about your day. Makes me feel a little stronger.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Btw cowboy what are you looking to do in the future? I know everyone would be interested in that. I like hearing about your day. Makes me feel a little stronger.


I have been kicking around a few options... Theres 3 types of companies that would immediately lift off in the market im in... 1 will require a pretty hefty investment for tools and start up... in the backflows and fire protection service industry.. but its literally an untapped market just sitting stagnant. New fire Marshalls are being hired on as we speak... as theyre learning the ropes its guaranteed enforcement is soon to follow.. and anyone with a company up and running, will be overwhelmed with too much work... I swear... I could easily find the workers to help in this. 

The second and much less expensive to start up would be an advertising company. Focused on small mom and pop shops. A magazine full of advertisers... but this one requires a lot of work at first. Without the help of a few other savy and motivated sales guys/gals, it would be hard to do... but with this one, is vulnerable to being copy cat fairly quickly... however, I hold the success keys in my head... I have the correct money making formula in my head... I developed it through years... many years of putting it to paper and reworking it... but in order to execute this one in full force, to help grow quickly in order to fend off copy cats... will also take some start up investment... the profit margins are incredible though and according to my numbers would net 40k +/- 5k, per edition launched... which just for my immediate area I could run 12 editions and not travel further than 15 miles away from my house... 

Ive thought about starting up a construction company... the industry is so ridiculous out here... people are growing beyond expectations and quickly.. the demand is so high. To much work, not enough people... but again, start up costs are not cheap... but I have buddies who are journeyman electricians, plumbers, hvac, pipe fitters and even low voltage alarm guys... I would have the bases covered thats for sure lol... 

The most profitable of the 3 is the fire protection service company.... its insane, the profit margins... 

The company I hired on for, was suppose to set me loose on growing their service department... but, Im just a glorified helper in reality... theres no growth or even an inclination that we are even moving towards that... let alone no ones set me loose on shit but running jobs to unloading and loading the truck... they literally have no clue the millions in revenue the company is missing out on... let me build 8 trucks with 8 hand picked guys and hire them apprentices to build up into journeyman... I swear Ill pull in at least 3.5m+ per year by year 5... Im not even kidding. 

Maybe Ill just write a few books and theyll lift off and let me fund my own ventures lol.. 

But in seriousness, Ive started from zero before and turned big money fairly quickly... several times... I could scrape the barrel and do so here... if I didnt have the IRS on my back.. on that note, next time Im getting and keeping a money person.. because Im not good with that stuff. Thus why the IRS wanting almost a mill from me for taxes and penalties lol... building a business and getting shit done, thats what I do. Team build, saturate markets, dominate.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 308

Upon wake up: 
20mg Omeprazole
1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
2.5iu HGH 
.25mg Caber
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
2.5iu HGH
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
20mg Superdrol, SpartaPharma 
10mg cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 410
Breakfast sandwich. Sausage as the bun.
2 turkey sausage patty
1 pepper jack cheese slice
1 farm fresh egg 

Meal 2
Calories: 410
Breakfast sandwich. Sausage as the bun.
2 turkey sausage patty
1 pepper jack cheese slice
1 farm fresh egg 


Meal 3
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar


Meal 5
Calories: 460
8oz boneless, skinless, chicken thigh 
1 sirachi low carb wrap
4tsp sirachi hot sauce 
1/3cup shredded Mexican blend cheese


Meal 6
Calories: 940
8oz boneless, skinless chicken thigh
4 cup Taylor farms, cherry almond blue salad 


Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Taurine, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc



The weeks catching up with me now lol.. having a bit of trouble sleeping good too which isnt helping. Its all good. Good day at work regardless and Im ready for an early early start tomorrow to go work on the coast all day. 

Hit the gym and got chest in. Today was a check the boxes to get through type of day. Its ok though. Got my pump on. Stayed focused and concentrated and left feeling solid. Mentally was checked out though I guess. Tomorrows another day though.



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have power, water and gas on in my home... 



8:00pm (hoping for early sleep)
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 
500mg L-Tyrosine
2 Kirkland sleep-aid 
25mg Iron 


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,000
Protein: 251
Carbs: 102
Fiber: 65
Sugar: 49
Fat: 165



Workout:

Chest workout 

Warm ups

4 supersets @ 20 reps each movement:
Flat bench dumbbell press, 50lb, w/wrist twist and chest squeeze and then svene press w/25lb plate 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
250lbs x 8 reps 
3 sets @ 
220lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Incline dumbbell press
4 sets @
65lbs x 10 reps

Incline dumbbell fly
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Incline champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 10 reps 

Decline dumbbell flys
3 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

Cable flys
6 sets mid range 
50 lbs x 15 reps 
1 set to failure 

High range 
4 sets
50 lbs x 15 reps
1 set to failure

Low range 
4 sets
50lbs x 15 
1 set to failure

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 309

Upon wake up: 
20mg Omeprazole
1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
400mcg T4 
2.5iu HGH 
.25mg Caber
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE, SpartaPharma
100mg MastP, SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
2.5iu HGH
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
20mg Superdrol, SpartaPharma 
10mg cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 



Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 460
8oz boneless, skinless, chicken thigh 
1 sirachi low carb wrap
4tsp sirachi hot sauce 
1/3cup shredded Mexican blend cheese


Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 460
8oz boneless, skinless, chicken thigh 
1 sirachi low carb wrap
4tsp sirachi hot sauce 
1/3cup shredded Mexican blend cheese


Meal 5
Calories: 589
2cup Riced cauliflower 
Ground turkey 
2tbsp sour cream 
6 green onion stalks chopped 
4tbsp bacon crumbles
5tsp cholula hot sauce
1/2cup mushrooms sliced 
1 chopped onion
1tsp Worcestershire sauce 
.2 tbsp better than bullion beef base
1tbsp garlic powder
1tbsp onion powder 


Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Cinnamon, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc



A gorgeous day today on the coast!! Holy crapola! There was so many elk out as well and all kinds of wildlife to peek out from under the cover of big beautiful trees and green green green fields and pastures! I had no idea there was spotted deer out here... oh! Beavers really do make damns!! How the hell do they stack the wood like that?!? Or did my boss trick me? Lol I am gullible actually... 

Nice and extremely easy day today with the boss... we had great conversation for 6 hours of drive time. All that past heartburn forgotten and it was a pretty awesome work day experience. We crushed our job super fast... what a great day today! 

Got home at a good time and got ready for the gym. The wifey asked if she could join! Um ok! Get yo money honey! Lol I went and crushed back and shoulders... and by crushed I mean I had fun and made it through feeling I pushed just enough, but definitely ready to step my entire game up.. Im just waiting... when Im free to go at it again, Im coming in hot and ready and on fire... but I feel despite how great Ive felt, that Ive been holding back.. it will be time to push myself harder. I have a bunch of trainer points saved up from my gym... if Im too scared to ask for help from other members, I can just use the points lol... 

Theres one dude Im kinda drawn too.. not in that kind of way either you mofos lol... I dont know how to explain it. Hes got a magnetic type aura about him. Just seems like a cool dude. Hes always showing up there putting in work. He looks like the dude Ubbe from Vikings.. hes a 1 percenter which Ill just leave nameless as it doesnt really matter... he always keeps to himself too like I do... Im terrible at approaching people though and Im socially awkward when it comes to it at the gym.. at a party? Im golden. At a function, theme park, work event, customers place, etc.. no problem... sales pitching? Done. Easy peasy... but at the gym, just frozen and awkward... I wouldnt mind having people to say whats up to... common interests and no funny business... but wtf if I cant seem to grow a set and just say whats up... he would prob think Im just a cop or something anyway lol... Im not sure why I just admitted to that tbh... I think Im just starting to feel not making any efforts to make friends since I moved here all those years ago... my old neighbor from when I first moved up basically adopted me as their brother and as uncle to their girls. Love them all like family... but outside of them, I isolate... maybe its catching up to me... maybe my E is too elevated lol whatever, yall made me feel safe to be genuine and raw. There ya go. Cowboy confessions ;0) Point of that was maybe I could approach Ubbe by way of asking for a spotter to help break the ice... 

One more early wake up. I get to play with fire hydrants all day. Another easy day! My boss is being a bit easy on me leading up to my time off it seems... dudes really stepped up hard and has been doing most of the hard jobs.. its not going unnoticed. It actually makes me WANT to bust ass for him. Ride till the wheels fall off for him. Hes really been trying lately. He has listened to my words after all... thats pretty badass imo 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be surrounded by a bunch of stud-fuggin-muffins (and muffinettes) who continuously lift me up and keep me focused on the prize. Who lead by example and are quick to help guide me back when straying mentally. I value each of your words, input and guidance. Beyond measure. 





8:00pm will be.. hoping for early sleep 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 
500mg L-Tyrosine
2 Kirkland sleep-aid 
25mg Iron 
25mcg T3 (doing a one week run) 


Total water consumed until now:
2.00 gallons with an additional 2 hydration multiplier packs 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,289
Protein: 256
Carbs: 103
Fiber: 85
Sugar: 29
Fat: 89



Workout:

Shoulders and back day

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises


Shoulder press
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps

Arnold press with twist
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x failure 

Phase 2 super sets using plates
4 sets @
25lbs plates x 10 reps each
front raises
lateral raises
Bent over rear delt raises

Mid cable rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 12 reps

High cable rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Cable upright rows
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 20 reps
60lbs x 20 reps
40lbs x 20 reps
20lbs x failure reps 


Close grip lat pull downs 
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
100lbs x 15 reps
80lbs x 15 reps
60lbs x failure

----------


## kelkel

Well done Cowboy!

----------


## Obs

Glad you had a good day buddy!

----------


## Obs

> I have been kicking around a few options... There’s 3 types of companies that would immediately lift off in the market im in... 1 will require a pretty hefty investment for tools and start up... in the backflows and fire protection service industry.. but it’s literally an untapped market just sitting stagnant. New fire Marshall’s are being hired on as we speak... as they’re learning the ropes it’s guaranteed enforcement is soon to follow.. and anyone with a company up and running, will be overwhelmed with too much work... I swear... I could easily find the workers to help in this. 
> 
> The second and much less expensive to start up would be an advertising company. Focused on small mom and pop shops. A magazine full of advertisers... but this one requires a lot of work at first. Without the help of a few other savy and motivated sales guys/gals, it would be hard to do... but with this one, is vulnerable to being copy cat fairly quickly... however, I hold the success keys in my head... I have the correct money making formula in my head... I developed it through years... many years of putting it to paper and reworking it... but in order to execute this one in full force, to help grow quickly in order to fend off copy cats... will also take some start up investment... the profit margins are incredible though and according to my numbers would net 40k +/- 5k, per edition launched... which just for my immediate area I could run 12 editions and not travel further than 15 miles away from my house... 
> 
> I’ve thought about starting up a construction company... the industry is so ridiculous out here... people are growing beyond expectations and quickly.. the demand is so high. To much work, not enough people... but again, start up costs are not cheap... but I have buddies who are journeyman electricians, plumbers, hvac, pipe fitters and even low voltage alarm guys... I would have the bases covered that’s for sure lol... 
> 
> The most profitable of the 3 is the fire protection service company.... it’s insane, the profit margins... 
> 
> The company I hired on for, was suppose to set me loose on growing their service department... but, I’m just a glorified helper in reality... there’s no growth or even an inclination that we are even moving towards that... let alone no ones set me loose on shit but running jobs to unloading and loading the truck... they literally have no clue the millions in revenue the company is missing out on... let me build 8 trucks with 8 hand picked guys and hire them apprentices to build up into journeyman... I swear I’ll pull in at least 3.5m+ per year by year 5... I’m not even kidding. 
> ...


Sorry about the tax rapists.
I know you have the drive to go your own way though. You can do this and I want to see you do it.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Sorry about the tax rapists.
> I know you have the drive to go your own way though. You can do this and I want to see you do it.


Hell yeah brother, you will see this rocket take off ;0)

----------


## Old Duffer

Your volume still makes my jaw drop

----------


## Cowboymike

> Your volume still makes my jaw drop


Its funny to me though... because I honestly feel like I am skimping out... but then, when I lower the volume, I get MORE sore than I do on the higher volume days... same effin workout.. I dont get it at all... same as the stupid calories in vs out... Im suppose to be in a deficit but my body acts like its in maintenance... just when I think i know something or understand it, my body slaps me around just to show me I still dont know shit lol ... so I feel like I need to add more volume to up my caloric burning ... Im just lost...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 310

Upon wake up: 
20mg Omeprazole
1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
400mcg T4
2.5iu HGH 
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma

Oops... woke up foggy and pinned again 
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE, SpartaPharma
100mg MastP, SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
2.5iu HGH
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
20mg Superdrol, SpartaPharma 
10mg cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Down to bottom of barrel.. there will be a lot of repeating meals this next week... I gotta get rid of my solid foods thatll go bad... 

Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 460
8oz boneless, skinless, chicken thigh 
1 sirachi low carb wrap
4tsp sirachi hot sauce 
1/3cup shredded Mexican blend cheese


Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 460
8oz boneless, skinless, chicken thigh 
1 sirachi low carb wrap
4tsp sirachi hot sauce 
1/3cup shredded Mexican blend cheese


Meal 5
Calories: 589
2cup Riced cauliflower 
Ground turkey 
2tbsp sour cream 
6 green onion stalks chopped 
4tbsp bacon crumbles
5tsp cholula hot sauce
1/2cup mushrooms sliced 
1 chopped onion
1tsp Worcestershire sauce 
.2 tbsp better than bullion beef base
1tbsp garlic powder
1tbsp onion powder 


Meal 6
Calories: 200 
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc


Finished out the week strong AF... I feel like my boss and I are back on a kick ass level. Im looking forward to going to work and kicking ass again.. 

Hit legs tonight. I went armed with crazy energy and motivation... it was honestly as if my dopamine receptors finally woke up and gave me a boost to enjoy.. I felt the var and superdrol add their input in on the first warm up set.. so looks like an hour and a half is a better time to take it before my workout.. Ill confirm this over the next couple days... the daily cialis is maybe a bit much. I cant keep getting random wood for no reason and without thought lol... or Im going to need to wear heavier pants to keep the pony pointing downward and not outward... its interesting in the bedroom as well.. I guess I didnt realize there wasnt the fullness there is now... but theres a big time difference... I caught myself obsessing with my veins a lot today... I really like vascularity... its like a moth to flames... looks cool ;0) 

I gotta got it hard... no rest days until surgery day Thursday... so now until Wednesday, Im going to utilize every day to just finish off full body... one last good push... Sunday my regular gyms closed I guess... but I still have my membership to 24hr lol... its only $2 a month for me so I cant seem to let it go.... and they dont close for nobody so Ill have to risk my life and go hit up the prison yard gym...

Hope you all had a killer week!!! Ready for some eggs and meats all weekend!! Yahoo!! Cant wait to watch the kiddos Easter egg hunt. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to get the opportunity to go hang with my adopted bro and sis and their kiddos, my nieces... I love family time with them. They are good souls. The youngest 4yo is autistic and is my absolute favorite. But dont tell the others lol.. when I first moved here and didnt have a job yet I toted her newborn butt around like I was a mama ape lol... she doesnt let anyone really hug her or hold her, but she runs up to me, cuddles up and nuzzles her little head into my neck and pets my shaved head.. that little girl has me wrapped. I would buy her a pony if she asks lol.. I pray no one ever messes with her, my sleeping inner demon would awaken to a new level the worlds not ready for... 



10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
25mcg T3
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 
500mg L-Tyrosine
2 Kirkland sleep-aid 
25mg Iron 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,489
Protein: 277
Carbs: 110
Fiber: 99
Sugar: 31
Fat: 96



Workout:

Legs 

Incline Leg press machine 
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 slow reps
1 set @
900lbs x 6 reps (PR)
2 sets @
810 lbs x 8 reps (PR)
3 sets @
720lbs x 10 reps 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
540lbs x 20 reps 

leg press machine 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps 
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 10 reps 

On incline leg press machine I did calves
4sets @
450 x failure

Leg extensions 
1 set @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
220 lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
160lbs x 15 reps

Leg curls
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps


Weighted step ups, 2ft platform 
3 sets @
45s in each hand x 10 reps


Cardio 45min, elliptical, setting 12, 5 miles

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Love your daily gratitude especially! Awesome leg workout

----------


## Cowboymike

> Love your daily gratitude especially! Awesome leg workout


Thank you very much! Ill tell you one thing, its definitely helped me on my quest to replace the negativity in my life with positivity. I still have along way to go, but what a great tool it has been! It helps me to not focus on poor me stuff and redirect towards the blessings and gifts... the smaller the better imo... simple stuff I have taken for granted for so long. Like Im entitled to everything without thought. Just a greedy want more and more without thought about what I already have... so its been helpful. Even on my days where Im stuck in the negativity... one great tool for the tool box indeed! Now to just keep chipping away at it ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 311

Upon wake up: 
20mg Omeprazole
1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
400mcg T4
2.5iu HGH (2.5iu @6pm)
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma



Pre-work out: 
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
20mg Superdrol, SpartaPharma 
10mg cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 




Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 460
8oz boneless, skinless, chicken thigh 
1 sirachi low carb wrap
4tsp sirachi hot sauce 
1/3cup shredded Mexican blend cheese


Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar


Meal 4 (last chicken wrap) 
Calories: 460
8oz boneless, skinless, chicken thigh 
1 sirachi low carb wrap
4tsp sirachi hot sauce 
1/3cup shredded Mexican blend cheese


Meal 5 (last container)
Calories: 589 
2cup Riced cauliflower 
Ground turkey 
2tbsp sour cream 
6 green onion stalks chopped 
4tbsp bacon crumbles
5tsp cholula hot sauce
1/2cup mushrooms sliced 
1 chopped onion
1tsp Worcestershire sauce 
.2 tbsp better than bullion beef base
1tbsp garlic powder
1tbsp onion powder 


Meal 6
Calories: 575
4 farm fresh eggs 
1 pepper jack cheese slice 
1/2 cup sliced mushroom
1oz crumbles feta cheese
10tbsp crumbles bacon 


Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc



Woke up super early for whatever reason. Didnt sleep good at all anyway. Decided since I was up to go ahead and get my workout in. Went and banged out a quick shoulders. 

Got a request to go help an old timer out on his ranch today. I get a lot of produce and yumminess from him when its in season.. his cute old wifey makes the best jam and even includes a plaid cloth around the rim of the jar when she seals them.. told him to call on me if he ever needed a hand with anything. Today he cashed in on that offer. It was cool to get the call, put in some solid hard work and of course the reward after the hard work... of sitting in the oversized, handmade rockers he built many moons ago, on the big ass front porch he also personally built, sipping ice cold sweet tea his wife brews daily with fresh lemon slices sitting in the bowl next to me.. swapping bull riding stories with a real legit old school bronc bustin rodeo cowboy.. no money to be exchanged on this day thats for damn sure. Cant even put a value on this... my soul is so full of goodness today, Im all smiles. He thought it was funny I brought a packed lunch/snacks... I explained I turn into a big d-bag if Im not snacking/eating often. He chuckled and said theres plenty of food in the house if I want.. I didnt even want to go look. I already know theres nothing but goodness in there that wont fit my macros ;0)

No doubt my body was worked out in every possible way today lol.. good thing I have some fuel in the tank to go with my drive. 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for sunny days with the bulls. Funny how pleasant they can be when you dont have a flank rope tied around their waist and pulling one right across their chest to hold me onto his shoulders lol... theres sweetness in these guys though. Like oversized dogs. Dont under estimate their intelligence. They are smart AF. Grateful for old timers and their stories and their old school ways. I dont even want to think how its a dying action and theres generations wholl never get to experience this soul food. So Im grateful I at least get to experience this. Money cant buy this. 



10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
25mcg T3
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 
500mg L-Tyrosine
2 Kirkland sleep-aid 
25mg Iron 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,864
Protein: 306
Carbs: 109
Fiber: 88
Sugar: 29
Fat: 131



Workout:

Seated Mid cable rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps

Seated High cable rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps

Close grip lat pull downs 
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps


Straight arm cable lat pull down
3 sets @
120lbs x failure 

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Cable upright rows
4 drop sets @ 
80lbs x 20 reps
60lbs x 20 reps
40lbs x 20 reps
20lbs x failure reps 

Tbar rows
3 drop sets @ 
180lbs x 10 reps
150lbs x 10 reps
90lbs x failure 

Upright Rows
3 drop sets @
60lbs x 10 reps
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x failure 


Cardio 45min, elliptical, setting 12, 5 miles

----------


## Obs

Bulls are some of the smartest animals there is. 
Horses and doga dont have a thing on them.


Sounds like an awesome time. 
The species is fading away fast with the consolidation of farms and ranches.

----------


## Obs

You would enjoy talking to an 84 year old cowboy I know. 
He was a good timer and has some batshit stories that were all confirmed true. 
Guy was wild as hell and still rides his horse rounding cattle and drive a semi 70 in a 55.


My favorite quote of his:

Fuck em if they caint take a little joke. 

This is a fitting line for him if he accidentally pulls out in front of someone or starts an argument. 

By happenstance I grew up next to one of his wild days buddies he partied with. 280 miles away!
First time I heard him say his name in conversation I couldnt believe the coincidence. 

Both of them were pervs but hilarious as hell.

----------


## Obs

Btw AR staff and admin ...

This guy right here is the perfect fit for any staff position. Unbiased, positive, helpful, caring, and rises above all drama etc. 

You wont find another with his mindset.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Bulls are some of the smartest animals there is. 
> Horses and doga dont have a thing on them.
> 
> 
> Sounds like an awesome time. 
> The species is fading away fast with the consolidation of farms and ranches.






> You would enjoy talking to an 84 year old cowboy I know. 
> He was a good timer and has some batshit stories that were all confirmed true. 
> Guy was wild as hell and still rides his horse rounding cattle and drive a semi 70 in a 55.
> 
> 
> My favorite quote of his:
> 
> Fuck em if they caint take a little joke. 
> 
> ...


Its almost a little creepy when you first witness their intelligence... theyre very calculated and strategic.. that 300degree vision of theirs (I literally just learned that today lol.. after all these years I had no idea they had such a wide range of vision) makes it very difficult to out Fox them... I watched 5 of these guys act like a wolf pack today. It blew me away... then it dawned on me that these guys are like best of friends... I guess I never think of them as emotionally intelligent or intelligent for that matter... makes me really replay some of my rides though... especially the assholes purposely squishing my leg against the chute before a ride... just lean into it crushing it... or when my nemesis use to hold his breath when they drew my rope right... I thought it was a way to fight possible discomfort... but now I know without a doubt that sum bitch was purposely trying to make my rope loose for the ride... because sure as shit after I split finger wrapped and getting ready to go all of a sudden my rope would be loose.. he let out from holding his breath and now he had all that room lol... I always thought it was happenstance... (I like that word and I had to look it up but now Im going to use it lol. Thank you for the new addition!) 

Anyway, these suckers licked my face raw they were so sweet... bobbing their heads as if they were dancing to beats, strutting around swaying their bodies and swishing tails lol.. they knew who the big dawgs on the farm were. I was just there to haul and build shit to make life more convenient for them. 


I believe this guy is in his 80s as well... sounds just like him with the crazy stories lol. Cant beat those old cowboy stories. Times were just so different...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 312

Upon wake up: 
20mg Omeprazole
1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
400mcg T4
2.5iu HGH 
.25mg Caber
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE, SpartaPharma
100mg MastP, SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
20mg Superdrol, SpartaPharma 
10mg cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 




Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 650
4 farm fresh eggs
1/3cup shredded Mexican blend cheese
2 turkey sausage patty 


Meal 2
Calories: 494
2 cups Greek yogurt 
2 cups blueberry
1tbsp honey 
1tbsp Tabasco sauce 


Meal 3
Calories: 1,756
14oz pork ribs
3.5 cups chopped kale salad (pre-made)
2 jalapeño 




Sorry for the late and quick entry.. I gotta get up early early tomorrow and Im still trying to get prepped for bed 

Both gyms were closed on me today. I couldve sworn 24hour said theyd be open.. I knew my other gym wouldnt be. 

So I had to come home and ride my wifes bike lol... now Im sure that was a sight to see.. threw on some deadwood and headphones and got lost in the storyline... I went .5 over on time than I intended... 

Smoked some ribs, some eggs, hot out stuff ready and headed out to watch the girls waste egg hunt and we all got to enjoy each others company. An excellent day indeed!! 

Hope yall had the best Easter ever! 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be on this earth today to enjoy such a wonderful day with some I consider to be as close as family as I got. 



10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
25mcg T3
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 
500mg L-Tyrosine
2 Kirkland sleep-aid 
25mg Iron 
3iu hgh 
Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,900
Protein: 176
Carbs: 206
Fiber: 25
Sugar: 151
Fat: 154



Workout:
Both Gyms were closed :0( 


Cardio:

1.5 hours on my girls pink stationary bike.. not even sure mileage or settings or anything... just turned on deadwood and got to pedaling lol

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 313

Upon wake up: 
20mg Omeprazole
1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
400mcg T4
3iu HGH 
.25mg Caber
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma
250mg TestC, SpartaPharma 
200mg TrenE, SpartaPharma
100mg MastP, SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
3iu HGH
40mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
20mg Superdrol, SpartaPharma 
10mg cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bars


Meal 2
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bars


Meal 3
Calories: 535
4 farm fresh eggs
10tbsp bacon crumbles 
1/3cup shredded Mexican cheese
1/2cup sliced mushroom


Meal 4 
Calories: 634
8oz pork ribs 


Meal 5 
Calories: 634
8oz pork ribs 


Meal 6
Calories: 865
2 cup Greek yogurt 
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass green superfood
2 tbsp natural jiffy peanut butter 



Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc


Smashed the day... the workday went a bit longer than anticipated which time crunched me later.. but made it through all my to dos today, so Im happy.

Somethings wrong with my elbow. This isnt the tendon thing... this is as if I smashed my funny bone on something and even the slightest touch or brush against the top side rounded part of the elbow bone is so super sensitive... it made it extremely difficult to work out. I found a few work arounds at least but feel very unfulfilled... Im on crunch time now... I cant afford this set back... I still got chest, shoulders and back to do... legs wont matter obviously but I still gotta load the dang plates... I have no clue wtf is happening. Im kinda hoping this is just the tren telling me is time to step off the train and heal... my last cycle pin was today anyway... 

Ill bio-freeze and ibuprofen my elbow into submission and wrap it and go to sleep. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to get the opportunity to speak to my grandmother... I dont cry.. ever.. its just not something that happens with me... Im not hard or cold. Its just not something thats normal for me... like ever... but fug if I didnt shed some tears talking to her and sharing how much I love her... completely caught me off guard.. so many wasted days, wasted chances to reach out.. I gotta get a better handle on this. 



10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
25mcg T3
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet 
500mg L-Tyrosine
2 Kirkland sleep-aid 
25mg Iron 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons plus 2 hydration packets and 2 zip fizz energy vitamin packets 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,427
Protein: 329
Carbs: 113
Fiber: 75
Sugar: 61
Fat: 175



Workout:

BGT Dumbbell Curls
2 warm up sets @
25lbs x 35 reps
1 set @
50lbs x 6 reps
1 set @
40lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
30lbs x 10 reps 
3 sets @
25lbs x 10 reps

Easy bar stand up curls 
3 sets @ 
60lbs x 15 reps 
3 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
35lbs x 15 reps 

Flexor dumbbell curls
4 sets @
25lbs x 12 reps 


Reverse curls with easy bar
1 set @
40lbs x 1 failed rep 
Elbow failure 

Cable Tricep pushdown with straight bar
6 sets @
100lbs x 50 reps

Cable reverse tricep pushdown with straight bar 
1 set @
150lbs x 1 failed rep

Cable tricep rope pushdown 
6 sets @
100lbs x 50 reps 

Sit down tricep machine 
6 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps 


45min cardio on elliptical setting 12/5 miles

----------


## Obs

Just wrap elbow tight as fuck with ace band and take some nsaids. 
It will be gone shortly.

Usually with thst feeling fingers are numb specifically ring and pinky. 

Also lay down on floor on your back and relax completely. Think about eating puss while gf puts 100 lbs of pressure on the upper center chest. 

Thats c5 getting put back in place

----------


## Obs

Let her suprisecyou so to speak with the chest step. 

If she weighs less than 100 lbs then send her to me. 
I could mastrubate with her in one hand like a stroker.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Let her suprisecyou so to speak with the chest step. 
> 
> If she weighs less than 100 lbs then send her to me. 
> I could mastrubate with her in one hand like a stroker.


Lmao! The visual!!  

Shes got another 65lbs to drop for that scenario to work out... but Im thinking you could handle anything ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 314

Upon wake up: 
20mg Omeprazole
1 Kirkland allergy tab
500mg L-Tyrosine
400mcg T4
3iu HGH 
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
3iu HGH
80mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
40mg Superdrol, SpartaPharma 
10mg cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1 & 2
Calories: 1,001
Smoked egg and pork rib salad:
4 farm fresh eggs
6oz pork rib
1tbsp avocado oil mayo
1tbsp mustard 
1tbsp cholula 
Onion powder
Garlic powder
Chopped and grilled onion
Finely chopped hot n Spicy pickle chip
1tbsp finely chopped jalapeño 
1tbsp Worcestershire sauce 


Meal 3
Calories: 
1 ham and cheese croissant 


Meal 4
Calories: 760
2 protein bar, supreme protein peanut butter crunch 


Meal 5
Calories: 540
8oz pork ribs, Costco 


Meal 6
Calories: 407
2 cups cottage cheese 


Plus vitamins: 
Vit D3, Vit E, Magnesium, Wild Alaskan Fish oil, Turmeric, Saw palmetto, iodine, L-Tyrosine, calcium citrate, zinc


Slept so terrible last night. Made driving to the coast a challenge. Took every thing I had to stay awake. I drank way to many monsters and in turn made my stomach feel crappy all day lol... some days I wish I could be one of those people who can do a little stimulants and then simply walk away from it no problem. Caffeine doesnt even work. Energy drinks dont work. Ephedrine all by itself does nothing... my fault. My choices as a youth screwed me for life on this and dopamine functions. 

It was pretty sweet on the coast anyway. I sure wish I had my board and a proper wetsuit to just jump in the water and catch a few... just like the good ol Cali days... 

My body is definitely feeling beat.. some solid down time, as much as its going to drive me mentally a little crazy, is going to do me some good. As well as allowing my body to air out and reset. 

My workout was a struggle. Checked the boxes type of night. Im already future tripping and my heads not in the game today... Ill get chest out tomorrow... it was a coin toss between legs or chest... 

Headed out from gym to shower and then dropped in for a massage.. that definitely helped out a lot. 

Now off to bed and ready to start one last early day for a while. Im going to give it 110% and crush the day. Hope you all had a kick ass day and are having a stellar week so far! 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for opening doors and fresh new ideas. Even if they turn out to be nothing its nice to feel a sense of well being and hope for the future. 



10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
25mcg T3
1 - 5-HTP Plus
1 - CY3 tablet (will be last night)
500mg L-Tyrosine
2 Kirkland sleep-aid 
25mg Iron 


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,038
Protein: 232
Carbs: 140
Fiber: 11
Sugar: 36
Fat: 175



Workout:

Shoulders and back day

Warm up supersets
4 sets @
15lbs x 20 reps each
Dumbbell front raises
Dumbbell lateral raises
Dumbbell Bent over rear delt raises


Shoulder press
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps

Arnold press with twist
3 sets @
45s x 10 reps
3 sets @ 
40s x 10 reps
3 sets @
25s x failure 

Phase 2 super sets using plates
4 sets @
25lbs plates x 10 reps each
front raises
lateral raises
Bent over rear delt raises

Mid cable rows
3 sets @
100lbs x 20 reps
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 12 reps

High cable rows
3 sets @
150lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Lat pull down
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps

Rear delt fly machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps

Cable upright rows
4 sets @ 
80lbs x 20 reps
60lbs x 20 reps
40lbs x 20 reps
20lbs x failure reps 


Close grip lat pull downs 
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps
100lbs x 15 reps
80lbs x 15 reps
60lbs x failure 

45min cardio on elliptical setting 12/5 miles

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 315

Upon wake up: 
20mg Omeprazole
3iu HGH 
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma


Pre-work out: 
3iu HGH
80mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
40mg Superdrol, SpartaPharma 
10mg cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 407
2 cups cottage cheese


Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 540
8oz pork ribs


Meal 5
Calories: 390
3 farm fresh egg, hard boiled 
2 tillamoo cheddar cheese snack


Meal 6
Calories: 622
2 tbsp jiffy all natural peanut butter 
2 cup plain Greek yogurt 
3 tbsp raw honey 



Plus vitamins: 
None tonight 


Im just worn out. Plain and simple. Everything hurts and Im just completely exhausted. Thank goodness for honey and it being so fast absorbing... I experienced an insanely quick oncoming hypo attack.. I was just outside my front door though and dropped in some honey and peanut butter and drowned it in some yogurt... within a couple minutes the sweating, shaking and dizziness disappeared and I went on about my biz no more problem. 

Put in a good day at work. Tied up all my loose ends and turned in my truck to get switched out with a new truck while Im out. Feels weird not having it parked out front though. 

Hit the gym and my elbow was killing me so bad all day that I just did legs. I took my time tonight. I just concentrated on good clean and solid reps. Blasted my music nice n loud and everyone else just faded off into the blur of my not paying anyone any attention... it was a good last workout. Much better than last nights... I feel a little lost at the moment tbh... feels like its going to be forever until I can lift again... fug it. Ill work on trying to keep what mass I have and see if I cant capitalize and burn off this bf

I am beat though... time to sleep. Get ready for game day. Hope you all had a kick ass day today! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to get everything wrapped up that I needed too. Now I dont have any reason to trip on doing anything except healing. Itll be a nice change to not stress on a ton of stuff. As I have always done in the past. Grateful to be in a position to where Im able to get this done. 


10:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,738
Protein: 263
Carbs: 116
Fiber: 60
Sugar: 72
Fat: 126



Workout:

Legs 

Incline Leg press machine 
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 slow reps
1 set @
900lbs x 6 reps 
2 sets @
810 lbs x 8 reps 
3 sets @
720lbs x 10 reps 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
540lbs x 20 reps 

leg press machine 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps 
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 10 reps 

On incline leg press machine I did calves
4sets @
450 x failure

Leg extensions 
1 set @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
220 lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
160lbs x 15 reps

Leg curls
1 set @
100lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps


Weighted step ups, 2ft platform 
3 sets @


45s in each hand x 10 reps


45min cardio on elliptical setting 12/5 miles

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 316

Upon early wake up & preworkout
6iu HGH 
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma

Pre-work out: 4am
80mg Anavar , SpartaPharma
40mg Superdrol, SpartaPharma 
10mg cialis, SpartaPharma
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Post workout:
1 serving BCAAs 2:1:1
1 serving 5,000mg creatine 


Hopefully be eating by 4pm today... 

Minimal water to take supps

Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 


Meal 2
Calories: 



Meal 3
Calories:


Meal 4
Calories: 



Meal 5
Calories: 



Meal 6
Calories: 



Doing the log now since I dont know where Ill mentally be later. I woke up super early of course. I got bored so I went to the gym. Not very bright to workout and not be able to hydrate. I wont do that again. Im pretty sure Ive said that before though lol.. 

Meals later look like itll be just simple cottage cheese with some puréed fruit and a protein shake with double protein. We will see how I feel. 

Today is my last day of compounds for the cycle. Ill officially be on trt protocol as of Friday. Ill post up some before and after a after I take and combine a few pics to do a comparison with... Im a little afraid lol. I didnt stick to a good enough deficit towards the end there. 

If Im of a good enough mind later Ill update macros and actual numbers consumed etc.

Hope everyone has a killer day today! Get out there and crush it! Whoop whoop!!! We got this! 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to wake up to a new day. To have another chance to leave a wake of good juju everywhere I go. Grateful for the opportunity to have a chance to positively impact any life outside of my own. 



????pm will be
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
300mg Ranitidine (antacid)
25mcg T3
1 - 5-HTP Plus
500mg L-Tyrosine
2 Kirkland sleep-aid 
25mg Iron 


Total water consumed until now:
0 gallons... 1/4 cup to take meds 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 0
Protein: 0
Carbs: 0
Fiber: 0
Sugar: 0
Fat: 0



Fasted Workout:

Stand up curl w/easy bar
3 sets @
80lbs x 15 reps

Cable rope pull down extension 
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps 

Seated Shoulder press machine
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps 

Seated Reverse fly
3 sets @
125lbs x 15 reps 

Seated tricep push down machine
3 sets @ 
150lbs x 25 reps 

Stand up dumbbell curl
3 sets @
45lbs x 20 reps 

Seated chest press
3 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps 

Seated Fly
3 sets @
150 x 15 reps 

Cable flys mid
3 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps

Cable flys high
3 sets @ 
50lbs x 15 reps

Cable flys low
3 sets @ 15 reps 

Cable row, Mid
3 sets @
100lbs x 25 reps 

Cable row, high 
3 sets @
100lbs x 25 reps

Seated tricep machine
3 sets @
150lbs x 20 reps

----------


## Family_guy

How have I missed this log!?! This is an awesome positive log. Great work Cowboy. I’ll be following now!

----------


## Cowboymike

> How have I missed this log!?! This is an awesome positive log. Great work Cowboy. Ill be following now!


Glad to have you aboard brother! ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 317 & 318
12.0mg aromasin 
125mg TestC
1 - 5-HTP
1 - Tyrosine
3iu hgh (3iu @ 4pm) 
200mcg T4



In a haze mang.. in and out of consciousness.. Im doing good not over eating. But Im definitely getting food in.. mainly eggs, low carb wraps, protein bars, cottage cheese, ground turkey, sliced mushrooms, olives... and just kind of mix matching the ingredients into different meals lol... 

Healings going good I think. I jumped off the pain meds yesterday and Ive experienced time lapses/blackout style loss of time about 4 hours after the last dose... but Im waking up slumped over and staring into the floor and crap... pretty strange. I nod off in the recliner and snap awake like i am falling and just catching myself. Whatever they stuck in my throat, they effed the whole thing up. Never been so sore and cut up in my mouth like that before.... 

I cant seem to get hydrated. Though Im pounding over 2 Gs a day plus hydration packets and adding 4g sea salt

Anyway just checking in. Hopefully Im not / have not, been making a fool of myself.

But other than passing out 500 times a day and not sleeping good, the surgery site looks fantastic and already theres a significant improvement on hearing, even through the layers of packing. 

Hope yall are having a killer weekend so far!

----------


## Obs

> Day 317 & 318
> 12.0mg aromasin 
> 125mg TestC
> 1 - 5-HTP
> 1 - Tyrosine
> 3iu hgh (3iu @ 4pm) 
> 200mcg T4
> 
> 
> ...


Heal fast brother.
You are an inspiration and a tough man.

----------


## Family_guy

How long have you been on the growth for?

----------


## Proximal

Watching GOT Cowboy? What do you think?

----------


## Obs

Hope you are ok cowboy. 
Fucking sucks how much you go through this shit.

----------


## Cowboymike

Just quick update, still in hospital from the hernia/esophagus surgery. This ones been a bitch... I think theyre going to have to go back in and fix whatever needs fixing. As nothing going in goes on through, everything gasses up and comes back up... doc said I had a weird stomach with lots of extra tissue so it wasnt just a cut and dry pull down, wrap and secure procedure... Im probably in the most excruciating pain Ive ever felt in my shoulders ever in my life... I think if I got impaled into both shoulders, right through the meat and through the joint... thats what this would be like... thats all because of gas and a diaphragm... the brain sends the pain to the shoulder... jackass.. but I guess its better than the diaphragm which I need to breathe with... the only fuggin thing you get for pain is liquid Tylenol lol... which Im all for if it works... but the working part is literally just under the its working wire... so you still get to feel some, but you can just mentally manage it... just like my rodeo days actually... when pain pills were a no-no period. Had to keep the mind tight side up. Especially If you planned on riding the next go-round... so we just stocked up on 800mg ibuprofen and pounded 6 at a time and got through it... now I feel like a bitch. If Im going to be honest... making rethink some of my crutches Ive been choosing the past 6 years... and maybe Ive had different motives all along... anyway Ill ponder that later... they dont have working WiFi here and of course why would Verizon work in a major city like Portland lol cocksuckers... 

Ill check in when it lets me post and catch up on some reading when it lets me connect

----------


## Obs

> Just quick update, still in hospital from the hernia/esophagus surgery. This ones been a bitch... I think theyre going to have to go back in and fix whatever needs fixing. As nothing going in goes on through, everything gasses up and comes back up... doc said I had a weird stomach with lots of extra tissue so it wasnt just a cut and dry pull down, wrap and secure procedure... Im probably in the most excruciating pain I’ve ever felt in my shoulders ever in my life... I think if I got impaled into both shoulders, right through the meat and through the joint... thats what this would be like... thats all because of gas and a diaphragm... the brain sends the pain to the shoulder... jackass.. but I guess its better than the diaphragm which I need to breathe with... the only fuggin thing you get for pain is liquid Tylenol lol... which Im all for if it works... but the working part is literally just under the its working wire... so you still get to feel some, but you can just mentally manage it... just like my rodeo days actually... when pain pills were a no-no period. Had to keep the mind tight side up. Especially If you planned on riding the next go-round... so we just stocked up on 800mg ibuprofen and pounded 6 at a time and got through it... now I feel like a bitch. If Im going to be honest... making rethink some of my crutches Ive been choosing the past 6 years... and maybe Ive had different motives all along... anyway Ill ponder that later... they dont have working WiFi here and of course why would Verizon work in a major city like Portland lol cocksuckers... 
> 
> Ill check in when it lets me post and catch up on some reading when it lets me connect


Shit brother that sucks. 
Hope the pain meds work.
Push through, yell at the doctors if you gotta. You arent a surgery newb so they best listen

----------


## Old Duffer

Hang in there man. Thanx for taking the time to update us

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Stay strong!

----------


## Proximal

Damn Cowboy, you got this!

----------


## Obs

Been a while bud... Worried about ya

----------


## Cowboymike

> Been a while bud... Worried about ya


Update..:

Got home Friday! Fuggin A!! Lol what a ride! 

Slept and been drinking soups with protein added in, like crazy... I just kind of make it, start drinking it, I pass out for 45min or so, wake up, drink some more, pass out.. repeat process... 

Havent been on pain meds but still a little sluggish in the brain... I feel much better this morning though... so Ill venture into relaxing, catching up, napping, drinking soups and not worrying about a damn thing today ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

I appreciate you all and your kind words and support!! Sincerely!! Ill get my way around catching up today for sure. ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Results from cut... I did screw with lighting in my pictures because my camera sucks.. as you can see in my starting cut cycle pics.. but of course I have originals on hand ;0) 

Im posting these as just part of my log update. 

Starting cut pics:





End of cut:




Beginning pics from when I first started: 




But now I look like this: but itll heal lol

----------


## Charlie67

Sorry to hear about your recent problems Cowboy, but your progress has been awesome throughout the years. I hope things get back on track soon!

Best,
C-

----------


## Cowboymike

> Sorry to hear about your recent problems Cowboy, but your progress has been awesome throughout the years. I hope things get back on track soon!
> 
> Best,
> C-


Thank you brother! Definitely ready to put it all behind me and launch into the next phase of my development! ;0) 

My motivation hasnt died thats for damn sure. To the moon!

----------


## Obs

Always upbeat...
Amazing buddy

----------


## Proximal

Holy crap Cowboy, amazing transformation!

Keep healing buddy.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 319 through 325

Hospital, surgery, recovery

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 326

Upon wake up
75mg TestC 
12.5mg aromasin 
3iu HGH


Meals:
Meal 1 & 2 (shake)
Calories: 1,031
2 servings whey concentrate, unflavored 
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
8oz Coconut water 
16oz Isopure anytime protein, Apple Melon
8oz Aloe Vera Juice 
3.5oz Açaí 
1 medium Chiquita Banana 
6oz baby spinach 
2tbsp MCT oil
1 scoop organic juice berry 


Meal 3
Calories: 840
2 cups powdered mash potato, Applewood smoked bacon 
4 cups creamy corn and roasted red pepper soup



Meal 4
Calories: 525
2.5cups organic Mac n cheese (blended)


Meal 5
Calories: 80
Strawberry jello 



Meal 6
Calories: 190
2tbsp Jiffy all natural peanut butter 



Plus vitamins: (crushed pills or liquid only)
Liquid Turmeric, 
Crushed L-Tyrosine,
Crushed 5-HTP



Healing up nicely I do believe. I finally got some better sleep last night. I had to lay on my stomach to get it though and just said fug it on the pain... I need sleep so bad I kinda dont give a damn about pain right now...

I went to my ear doc follow up. I can friggin hear!!! Hallelujah!! I have some healing to go but man I can friggin hear!! It was dead dead. Now its not.. so Im grateful for that! Cant wait for the hearing test at end of the month.. so hopefully as the swelling subsides and I progress further along my hearing will improve... now we just need to cross fingers they got the whole cholesteatoma out this time so it doesnt grow back and screw everything up again... doc said he put in a new hearing device as well... 

Other than that my logs going to be pretty boring as Im healing lol.. but I made a commitment and Im going to see it through. 

Ill be on trt dosing now. Ill also be doing the hgh still. 

I cant swallow pills so my vitamins pretty much will be whats easiest to hide crushed in shakes or in liquid form. 





Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the intense epiphanies I had in the hospital. For the revelations and wisdom that was bestowed upon me during my alone time.... Ive been given a new pair of glasses in which to view life through. I cant even explain wtf happened to me. But it was a spiritual experience for lack of better words to describe... Im still processing everything, but man... wow... Ive been reborn in my mind, heart and spirit... 



8:00pm
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
.5mg Ropinirole (Restless legs) 




Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons



Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,666
Protein: 148
Carbs: 337
Fiber: 35
Sugar: 95
Fat: 92



Workout:

I made it one full walk around the block today.

----------


## Obs

Great to hear you are doing better brother

----------


## Cowboymike

> Great to hear you are doing better brother


Im going for a fast bounce back... Im already way ahead... so Im being tactful in my healing, I want to progress more rapidly than the average timeline.. Ill be eating a cheeseburger in a couple weeks and Ill be back in the gym murdering anything under 15lbs until the fire is unbearable in my muscles... i can do shoulders and arms without aggravating my core... slow and controlled... Im striking out with body weight movements to find chest or leg movements that dont activate the core though... I asked the doc, he said dont push it, but 15lbs net, is my limit.. so 15lbs in my hands and nothing to aggravate my core... fuck 8 weeks to eat regular and or step foot in the gym... thats insane. Cant do it. 

Obviously if I feel any tugging or activation, I simply just stop immediately... Ill start with lowest weights first to test the waters... I will wait until Monday though... 2 full weeks since they sliced in and the wounds wont open.. 

Im already effin stir crazy... the weather is perfect and I cant go into the forest?!?

----------


## kelkel

Just getting caught up on your thread as I was away on vacation. Damn you've been through it but I'm glad to see you have a positive attitude. It means everything.

Never give up.
Never quit.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 327

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol 
500mg L-Tyrosine (crushed)
400mcg T4 (liquid) 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 
40mg Nolvadex , SpartanPharma 



Meals:
Meal 1 & 2 (shake)
Calories: 1,031
2 servings whey concentrate, unflavored 
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
8oz Coconut water 
16oz Isopure anytime protein, Apple Melon
8oz Aloe Vera Juice 
3.5oz Açaí 
1 medium Chiquita Banana 
6oz baby spinach 
2tbsp MCT oil
1 scoop organic juice berry 


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2cups Creamy corn and red pepper 
soup
1cup black cherry jello


Meal 4
Calories: 525
Macaroni and cheese 2.5 cup 


Meal 5
Calories: 400
Applewood bacon and smashed potatoes 


Meal 6
Calories: 440
4cup Creamy corn with roasted red pepper soup



Mellow day today... Im following my timeline to the letter even though I know I could do more... not jumping ahead, not falling behind. Everyday as I laid it out, sticking to it...

Got my errands run, new pair of glasses on order, car tuned up and ready to start doing some taxi-cab work to help me bring in a little extra supplemental income... 

Got out of the house to enjoy some sun.. ended up walking a mile.. my body was beat lol... seriously Im a little surprised how much that walk drained me... 



Daily gratitude item:
Im grateful for a healthy and fast healing body. 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
1 - 5-HTP Plus (crushed)
500mg L-Tyrosine (crushed)


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,776
Protein: 143
Carbs: 415
Fiber: 37
Sugar: 152
Fat: 80

Workout:

Walked 1 mile around the neighborhood

----------


## Obs

Damn taking on more work!
Abearican madass!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Damn taking on more work!
> Abearican madass!


If I work Saturdays with the boys in Portland, just that will have me caught up by end of September with zero balance monies owed out... if Im going to do Saturdays the summer is the ideal time as its to hot for me to do my hikes anyway. So no loss there. My girl gets lazier by the fucking day so I can already see the summers going to be all solo trips anyway. Ill be broke until I get this shit paid off from over me so Im not going to let her spend my money until at least after that. Which shell probably do anyway as the longer she sits the more shit shows up to the house in the mail... But I can just zip out 30min in any direction to catch a thousand different trail heads at 0300 on any Sunday and be done by breakfast without her slowing me down. So Ill get my fill... 

But if I add in taxi-ing again after the gym every night, its another couple hundy a day... I thought about being a bouncer again... but thats guaranteed have to work until 3am and I cant swing that with my current job and function during the day. 

Once the IRS takes their boot off my head, Im going to run my own shit again anyway and therell be no stopping me. There wont be a need for weekends and nights unless I choose to. 

I had some revelations in the hospital... it was the most bizarre experience Ive ever had... Ive always heard of others fasting for spiritual purposes or realigning their body and becoming grounded and enlightened. I always thought they were fucking crazy... but Ill be fucked if I didnt have such a bizarre experience myself. It was as if the flood gates of knowing what to do, whats to come, my choices to make, direction to take, where I turned wrong, how to redirect, when to redirect..... everything was crystal fucking clear... there were little emotions involved. No blubbering crying or shame or guilt for whats to come or for whats past... it was very direct and matter of fact and the knowledge that I can and will do everything that needs to be done. No voices, no heavenly angels lighting up my room, no fires in bushes... just very structured thoughts on repeat of whats next. Crystal clear thoughts. A knowledge in my chest that it was true. 

My next action items I will accomplish are

Getting rid of everything and everyone who is in my way. This includes thoughts, ideals, people, places and things... anything and everything that doesnt and isnt in support of driving me forward and toward my goals. Everything in the way or my allowing it to hold me back, will vanish from my life. No more anchors by the end of this year. 

I will re-establish my stability, minus such anchors. Then get to work. 

I will then write a book. It will be a true story minus crimes I or others can still be accountable for. It will be minus all things said to me in confidence and or items that Im sworn by my word to take to my grave. Even against those who betrayed me. My word is their saving grace... But it will be raw. It will be true. It will be written in first person. I have lived 7 lives so far in this body. Lives 1-3 only briefly as theres not much memory outside of abuses which hold zero emotional attachment anyway and my good memories from my ol cowboy of a grandpa who wasnt even my blood and the ranch... Lives 4 & 5 I will write completely about in raw form... it will be the most impactful to the eyes around the world who need it in order to validate the story... to the common eyes I will be a disgusting and raunchy piece of shit who shouldve died one of the thousand times I shouldve died.... there will be critics. I will be raw and true anyway... life 6 will be briefly mentioned as it was my comeback story and I will touch 7 as I end with current events and these goals moving forward.... 

I will begin work in starting up a non-profit foundation. Any proceeds from the book will directly go to the foundation. After I tie them together I will then begin funding campaigns and presentations to prospect donors. 

I will also start my own companies to generate the income needed to not only thrive but abundantly so... all additional monies outside of thriving will go directly to the foundation. 

I will build a youth center for troubled youths. It will be fully equipped with ex-felons as mentors whove changed their lives. It will be staffed with psychiatrists, drug counselors, therapists, kitchen staff, RNs and a full board of directors, as each will be needed to oversee their departments in order to effectively grow... the youth center will be a continuing education point. It will have most trade vocational training and mandatory money management courses. It will have a housing section to get kids off of the street. They will not be allowed their personal items while in this section of the center. Everyone will dress in provided clothing after they surrender their personal effects and then showers. They get their stuff back when they leave the center, in reverse process protocol. There will be no drugs brought into the center not already there from our medical staff... the center can serve as an after school hang out as parents work. Therell be tutors available. There will be no political affiliation.... I have this entire center in my head, completely laid out and every detail is literally in my head all the way to the last light switch cover plate... the gym, the classes, the halls, the lighting, the housing, the outside activity areas, I can almost already see the details on the faces of the youth who will be coming...

I will then begin construction on a recovery ranch. Which will be an offshoot to the youth center... this will be a more intensive workshop location.. more in-depth... this will isolate the clients. They will be torn down completely and then rebuilt from the ground up. This ranch will house up to 500 clients... the details of this place will be filled in after the youth center is up and running...


This is my journey. This is my purpose. This is my legacy. I will put it on a vision board to see it everyday. I will spend at least 4 - 24 hour fasting trips per year, at a minimum, in the Forest and Ill camp out over night. To remain in tune with mind body and spirit. To seek guidance and direction and to remain grounded within self. Hopefully enlightenment will continue to be a side effect ;0) 

I feel my death is at age 77 on August the 4th.... I have no earthly partner at my death... so that gives me just about 35 years and a couple months to execute everything... thats not much time at all... its going to be busy... 

If the clarity wasnt so matter of fact and clear... Id probably assume I lost my mind... but I did not. I have never felt more clear headed or motivated. Ive never felt such conviction and purpose. Ive never felt so driven.... I will remove the anchors, distractions and anything threatening to prevent my forward progression.... 

All I wanted to know was why I felt so lost. So stagnate. So purposeless. Why life just went south and negativity runs rampant... I was gifted that I was simply off path. These feelings and thoughts are just a derivative and guiding factor that I am off my path and need to re-align and redirect.... so for future knowledge I will know. Too many blockades and distractions will result in the same and Ill be losing sunlight to get shit done... time is of the essence. Stay the course. 


Sorry for throwing up all over this lol... it needed to be written so its not just in my brain....

----------


## Obs

Its all 100% able to be done. 
The people that started the local rescue mission couldn't afford their house payment and got a building donated they restored. It operate 100% on donations. 

Drive is all it takes and getting dead weight off your back is key. 
I been here. 

1 in 10000 people are actually not dead weight. 
My ex wife leaving and meeting my gf changed my entire game. I busted my ass to no avail until I met her. Now I just grow. 

You have all it takes and a plan. You will make it happen as long as you never quit.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Its all 100% able to be done. 
> The people that started the local rescue mission couldn't afford their house payment and got a building donated they restored. It operate 100% on donations. 
> 
> Drive is all it takes and getting dead weight off your back is key. 
> I been here. 
> 
> 1 in 10000 people are actually not dead weight. 
> My ex wife leaving and meeting my gf changed my entire game. I busted my ass to no avail until I met her. Now I just grow. 
> 
> You have all it takes and a plan. You will make it happen as long as you never quit.


I will never quit. Its effin on like donkey Kong ;0) 

I love that statement, ~now I just grow~

Thats where I need to get to. Cut the fat. Be in position to where, now I just grow. 

I can see my anchors. Ill remove people last. As in my past experiences Ive witnessed people aligning towards commonality in goals before... so everything else will go first.

----------


## Old Duffer



----------


## Family_guy

> Results from cut... I did screw with lighting in my pictures because my camera sucks.. as you can see in my starting cut cycle pics.. but of course I have originals on hand ;0) 
> 
> Im posting these as just part of my log update. 
> 
> Starting cut pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God damn dude! Thats an amazing transformation!

----------


## Cowboymike

> God damn dude! Thats an amazing transformation!


Thank you very much kind sir!

Now its time to build it all up... couple boulders here, couple there... ;0)

----------


## Family_guy

> Thank you very much kind sir!
> 
> Now it’s time to build it all up... couple boulders here, couple there... ;0)


Also I really admire your drive and your vision. Not many people have “it” and you do. The passion you speak with about your vision for the future and how your going to accomplish it all is inspiring. I know you can do anything you want and you know it too!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Also I really admire your drive and your vision. Not many people have it and you do. The passion you speak with about your vision for the future and how your going to accomplish it all is inspiring. I know you can do anything you want and you know it too!


Thats a fact brother... I know my battles are simply distraction.. blame it on the adhd.. or just a fast mind... but Im my own nemesis and defeated mainly with distractions.. but Im vowing to follow my todo list to all here and now. I got this! ;0) 

Thank you for your words brother!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 328

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol (crushed)
500mg L-Tyrosine (crushed)
400mcg T4 (liquid) 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 
40mg Nolvadex , SpartanPharma 


Exact meals as yesterday: 

Meals:
Meal 1 & 2 (shake)
Calories: 1,031
2 servings whey concentrate, unflavored 
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
8oz Coconut water 
16oz Isopure anytime protein, Apple Melon
8oz Aloe Vera Juice 
3.5oz Açaí 
1 medium Chiquita Banana 
6oz baby spinach 
2tbsp MCT oil
1 scoop organic juice berry 


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2cups Creamy corn and red pepper 
soup
1cup black cherry jello


Meal 4
Calories: 525
Macaroni and cheese 2.5 cup 


Meal 5
Calories: 400
Applewood bacon and smashed potatoes 


Meal 6
Calories: 440
4cup Creamy corn with roasted red pepper soup


I need to get the flying beck out of my house... Im legit going stir crazy now. No joke... tomorrow Im getting out of the house. Not just for a quick walk either... maybe Ill just find a fire trail that I can mosey at my own leisure on... I gotta do something though. Im losing my mind lol, I need to sweat. To feel burning in my muscles... to breathe like a bear in heat... 

Nothing exciting to report activity-wise today folks. Im going to be pretty basic on my repeating these foods until theyre gone.. starting Monday Im dropping carb intake and going back to my high protein moderate fat and low protein way of eating... my body is now not responding to the carbs very well again... 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be able to drink water. On my own. More than a sip at a time. 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (crushed) 
1 - 5-HTP Plus (crushed)
500mg L-Tyrosine (crushed)


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,776
Protein: 143
Carbs: 415
Fiber: 37
Sugar: 152
Fat: 80

Workout:

Walked 1 mile around the neighborhood

Im surrounded

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 329 (yesterdays update) 

My bad on the delay... I slipped into the forest for an overnighter.. I love my girl, just a little too much time together mixed with frustrations of healing and going stir crazy isnt a good combo... so I just did a local over nighter... stared off into the fire all night and slept in my hammock.. no bug net even needed yet... easy fire road to get to the spot. Only 1/4 mile hike in... just the crackling fire and old cowboy rodeo songs on my iPod @ low volume... enjoying my new hearing ability in my freshly carved out ear with the new implant... every star was out last night. So bright... the rivers song mixed with the crackling fire and good music... put my soul right to rest... I think I enjoy my alone time a little too much... 

Daily gratitude:
Grateful for the sense of hearing. In both ears. To enjoy the surround sound of nature with. 


Ill get todays update in after I decide dinner... I think Ill go head to the gym and test out the cardio machines...

----------


## Proximal

That ^^^^, is beautiful. Maybe it's the imbalanced hormones, but that almost brought a tear to my eye Cowboy.

----------


## kelkel

Did you take any pics Mike?

----------


## Cowboymike

> That ^^^^, is beautiful. Maybe it's the imbalanced hormones, but that almost brought a tear to my eye Cowboy.


Lol.. I do say Im finding it more and more necessary to shed the noise of reality for time to listen to silence... for it does indeed have much to say ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

> Did you take any pics Mike?


I actually didnt even consider taking any... which is odd for me tbh...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 330

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol 
500mg L-Tyrosine (crushed)
400mcg T4 (liquid) 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma
40mg Nolvadex , SpartanPharma 



Meals:
Meal 1 & 2 (shake)
Calories: 1,031
2 servings whey concentrate, unflavored 
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
8oz Coconut water 
16oz Isopure anytime protein, Apple Melon
8oz Aloe Vera Juice 
3.5oz Açaí 
1 medium Chiquita Banana 
6oz baby spinach 
2tbsp MCT oil
1 scoop organic juice berry 


Meal 3
Calories: 560
1cup black cherry jello
4cup Creamy tomato soup


Meal 4
Calories: 1,181
4 servings whey concentrate, unflavored 
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
8oz Coconut water 
16oz Isopure anytime protein, Apple Melon
8oz Aloe Vera Juice 
3.5oz Açaí 
1 medium Chiquita Banana 
6oz baby spinach 
2tbsp MCT oil
1 scoop organic juice berry



What a gorgeous day out today! Got a little time on the treadmill.. man, I wear out so fast! Wtf?!? Its like someone uncorked my stamina reservoir and Im starting from scratch... 

This liquid diet is killing my sanity a bit though lol... I keep trying to cheat and just chew bigger foods longer to get it purée style... but my stomach sends it back. No pass... ugh... back to the drawing board... Ok, thats the last time Ill cry about it. Just needed to vent that at least one last time... time to suck it up and grab hold of the mental battle on this. Start turning it around. 

Decided to take a few calls on the taxi side of things and made $52 in an hour... if that was the normal, I would literally just start driving instead lol.. feels good to have at least made some cash on my ass. 

I return to work Monday. I cant wait tbh. Get back into a normal schedule... well as normal as can be for this month at least... 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for sunny days. It really is uplifting to my soul. Puts a pep in my thinking and in my step. 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
1 - 5-HTP Plus (crushed)
500mg L-Tyrosine (crushed)


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,772
Protein: 259
Carbs: 244
Fiber: 43
Sugar: 139
Fat: 97

Workout:

25min treadmill. Mellow walk setting only. 2 miles.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 331

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol (crushed)
500mg L-Tyrosine (crushed)
400mcg T4 (liquid) 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 
12.5mg Aromasin , SpartaPharma (crushed)
40mg Nolvadex , SpartanPharma (crushed)



Meals:
Meal 1 & 2 (shake)
Calories: 1,031
2 servings whey concentrate, unflavored 
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
8oz Coconut water 
16oz Isopure anytime protein, Apple Melon
8oz Aloe Vera Juice 
3.5oz Açaí 
1 medium Chiquita Banana 
6oz baby spinach 
2tbsp MCT oil
1 scoop organic juice berry 


Meal 3
Calories: 360
1cup black cherry jello
2cup Creamy tomato soup


Meal 4
Calories: 1,181 (Shake)
4 servings whey concentrate, unflavored 
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
8oz Coconut water 
16oz Isopure anytime protein, Apple Melon
8oz Aloe Vera Juice 
3.5oz Açaí 
1 medium Chiquita Banana 
6oz baby spinach 
2tbsp MCT oil
1 scoop organic juice berry


Meal 5
Calories: 456
Puréed 
4.5oz organic ground beef
1/4cup sliced mushrooms
2 cups cauliflower rice 
1 bell pepper
1 chopped yellow onion
1tbsp better than bouillon 



Nice day today. Had run all the errands and shopping for the work weeks lunches. Not a lot of meal prep will be necessary... just baggie up premix shakes I can put in my shaker bottle.. nothing fancy... 

Sun was out and shining again. The flowers and plants I planted before going into the first surgery are even poking out of the ground now! Little sprouts. Pretty cool ;0)

I went for a short walk but ended up doubling up on it. I wanted to stay out longer but, I was ready for a nap too lol

Hope everyones having an excellent weekend so far.

Oh and an interesting side note, maybe tmi, but its my log so, my balls have just about quadrupled in size... no pain or anything... I just found it odd.. they bounce back a little always.. but these boys have grown bigger than normal.. not taking any hcg or clomid or anything... just trt, with my usual nolva /arom cocktail while my levels regulate... and my sex drive has gone through the roof... 3-4 times a day I just handle myself, to a once a time romp at night with the lady... its really quite odd tbh



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be able to eat a heartier meal tonight. Cooked it up and puréed it. Nice warm meal in my body. Ignited my brain a bit I will admit. 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (Crushed)
1 - 5-HTP Plus (crushed)
500mg L-Tyrosine (crushed)


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,028
Protein: 279
Carbs: 227
Fiber: 47
Sugar: 126
Fat: 123


Workout:

2 miles local area walk. Flat ground.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 332

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol (crushed)
500mg L-Tyrosine (crushed)
400mcg T4 (liquid) 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 
40mg Nolvadex , SpartanPharma (crushed)




Meals:
Meal 1 & 2 (shake)
Calories: 1,031
2 servings whey concentrate, unflavored 
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
8oz Coconut water 
16oz Isopure anytime protein, Apple Melon
8oz Aloe Vera Juice 
3.5oz Açaí 
1 medium Chiquita Banana 
6oz baby spinach 
2tbsp MCT oil
1 scoop organic juice berry 


Meal 3
Calories: 360
1cup black cherry jello
2cup Creamy tomato soup


Meal 4
Calories: 1,181
4 servings whey concentrate, unflavored 
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
8oz Coconut water 
16oz Isopure anytime protein, Apple Melon
8oz Aloe Vera Juice 
3.5oz Açaí 
1 medium Chiquita Banana 
6oz baby spinach 
2tbsp MCT oil
1 scoop organic juice berry


Meal 5
Calories: 456
Puréed 
4.5oz organic ground beef
1/4cup sliced mushrooms
2 cups cauliflower rice 
1 bell pepper
1 chopped yellow onion
1tbsp better than bouillon 



Simple day today. Nothing fancy. Just relaxed. Finished prepping the work truck and had the mother in law over for Mothers Day. Talked to my mom and bagged up pre-made protein shakes for my meals tomorrow lol..

Today I just repeated my meals from yesterday. I got plenty of the same shit. Im going to start dropping the sugars Im intaking though. Im getting a little come back on all that fat I burned off before I went under the knives.. 

Tomorrow I donate blood and hit the gym for cardio. Tuesday Ill start messing with the 15lbs or less club. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful I get to wake up and go to work tomorrow. Cant wait for the week! 



9:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (BP meds)
1 - 5-HTP Plus (crushed)
500mg L-Tyrosine (crushed)


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,028
Protein: 279
Carbs: 227
Fiber: 47
Sugar: 126
Fat: 123


Workout:

2 miles local area walk. Flat ground.

----------


## kelkel

I must have missed something. What's up with the 40 mgs Nolva?

----------


## Obs

> Day 332
> 
> Upon wake up: 
> 50mg Metoprolol (crushed)
> 500mg L-Tyrosine (crushed)
> 400mcg T4 (liquid) 
> 1 serving liquid Turmeric 
> 3iu HGH 
> 40mg Nolvadex , SpartanPharma (crushed)
> ...


I donate tomorrow too. 
Bout time.
I been feelin a little heart attacky and strokey at times lol

----------


## Cowboymike

> I must have missed something. What's up with the 40 mgs Nolva?


I do a 40/20/10 when switching between cycle and trt... if I end my cycle using long esters. Incase my decrease in aromasin isnt sufficient. I got caught before only using aromasin and my E spiked on me and gave me a flare up from hell. Stubborn as hell one. ever since then I incorporate nolva during the switch as insurance. Havent had a problem since. Its possibly over kill going three weeks on with it. But I like to drop the aromasin as quickly as possible.

----------


## Cowboymike

> I donate tomorrow too. 
> Bout time.
> I been feelin a little heart attacky and strokey at times lol


How do you feel now? I actually have never really felt any relief before.. until tonights.. I actually feel relief

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 333

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol (crushed)
500mg L-Tyrosine (crushed)
400mcg T4 (liquid) 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 
20mg Nolvadex , SpartanPharma (crushed)


Meals:

Meal 1 
Calories: 666
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
8oz coconut milk 
8oz Coconut water 
8oz Aloe Vera Juice 
1 scoop organic juice berry 

1/4 cup steel cut oats 
1 tsp monk fruit sweetener 


Meal 2
Calories: 535
1cup strawberry jello

Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
8oz Coconut water 
8oz coconut milk 
1 scoop organic juice berry
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood


Meal 3 
Calories: 520
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
8oz Coconut water 
8oz coconut milk 
1 scoop organic juice berry


Meal 4
Calories: 520
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
8oz Coconut water 
8oz coconut milk 
1 scoop organic juice berry


Meal 5
Calories: 180
2 servings Simply Cambells chicken noodle soup blended


Meal 6
Calories: 200
2 servings simply Cambells savory vegetable chunky soup blended


Excellent first day back at work. I kicked ass and took no names. I was rewarded with a fun trip out to the eastern side of the state tomorrow for an over nighter. So I will be paid a higher travel rate with overtime guaranteed. Plus my overtime today and the cash Ive been making playing taxi... the ol higher power definitely taking care of his boy and providing me with much needed funds. Im grateful cant wait to get these bills paid off so I can breath again. Ill be golden by September at this rate. Its going to be nice not dropping 10k a year on medical related stuff... and Im definitely feeling super positive that these last two are it... 

Hoping theres a gym out there. This is why I keep my 24hr membership alive. I know theres at least one of those. I hate them, but I only pay $2 a month so its kind of stupid to get rid of it if I know Im still going to be leaving the state in my life time. Even day passes are $10 in most places. I would really really really like to feel some blood get pumping in these muscles... Im definitely tripping out on my fluff Im seeing coating my abs... but, it could just still be swelling... but my brains not believing that lol... 

Went in and gave blood tonight... time to get back into routine with my platelets donations again. Every 2 weeks. Until they shit me down for donating too much again lol. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be utilized and feel useful even on light duty. Was a super busy day regardless and I pulled my weight. 



9:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (crushed)
1 - 5-HTP Plus (crushed)
500mg L-Tyrosine (crushed)


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,621
Protein: 296
Carbs: 235
Fiber: 63
Sugar: 97
Fat: 53


Workout:

Nothing

----------


## kelkel

> I do a 40/20/10 when switching between cycle and trt... if I end my cycle using long esters. Incase my decrease in aromasin isn’t sufficient. I got caught before only using aromasin and my E spiked on me and gave me a flare up from hell. Stubborn as hell one. ever since then I incorporate nolva during the switch as insurance. Haven’t had a problem since. It’s possibly over kill going three weeks on with it. But I like to drop the aromasin as quickly as possible.



Ahh ok. Nolva should only take a few days to saturate. You should be able to run the higher dose for a handful of days and drop back to 10 mgs per day and be fine, imho. That said, I totally understand the paranoia.

----------


## Obs

> How do you feel now? I actually have never really felt any relief before.. until tonights.. I actually feel relief


I can get a breath during physical activity. 
Forgot my damn keys at the house to my lift I left on a job and pissed away my donate time. Have to reschedule.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Ahh ok. Nolva should only take a few days to saturate. You should be able to run the higher dose for a handful of days and drop back to 10 mgs per day and be fine, imho. That said, I totally understand the paranoia.


Its just so freaky to experience it... then it takes a lot of work to reverse and get rid of it... I never want to feel that again... you didnt steer me wrong before, so Ill definitely try out lowering it... I would love to save if I can as always ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

> I can get a breath during physical activity. 
> Forgot my damn keys at the house to my lift I left on a job and pissed away my donate time. Have to reschedule.


Its refreshing ;0) and we get to help others in the process!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 334

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol (crushed)
500mg L-Tyrosine (crushed)
400mcg T4 (liquid) 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 
20mg Nolvadex , SpartanPharma (crushed)



Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 666
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
8oz coconut milk 
8oz Coconut water 
8oz Aloe Vera Juice 
1 scoop organic juice berry 

1/4 cup steel cut oats 
1 tsp monk fruit sweetener 


Meal 2
Calories: 515
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
8oz Coconut water 
8oz coconut milk 
1 scoop organic juice berry
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood


Meal 3 
Calories: 410
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
1 scoop organic juice berry
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
16oz ISO-pure anytime protein


Meal 4
Calories: 520
Shake 
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
8oz Coconut water 
8oz coconut milk 
1 scoop organic juice berry


Meal 5
Calories: 180
2 servings Simply Cambells chicken noodle soup blended


Meal 6
Calories: 240
2cup Broccoli Cheese light


Well, the day was long and full of challenges. Got through it though and unfortunately really makes tomorrow a long long day... according to my timed production today... It will be 11 hours working, then 3 1/2 behind the windshield to get home... I showed up this morning and my parts needed to do my part were not here. So I had to wait for the shop to deliver them.. so I had an actual hour to work... I did do layout though which took a few hours and is one of my most unliked aspects about my work lol... but had plenty of time to do it... so Im hoping Ill find a groove thatll help me speed up to get these hangers set to let the structural engineers get their building bracing up so they can put their roof on... Ive never done a building that pulls plastic on the bottom, then fill with insulation, then they put the roof on.... seems so odd to me... 

Its gorgeous out here. Even though its desert pretty much. Its a cool kind of desert though... 

Tried to find a gym out here... I was turned away by 3 spots because they said they dont take out of town guests. Only local residents... even the planet effin fitness wouldnt accept my $10 to just use the gym once! Dafuq?!? Maybe the universe is telling me Im not ready for the gym yet... 

So I guess Im in for the night now lol... 

Ill catch an early bedtime and get on job site early in hopes to get out by a decent time and on my way home. 

I see a lot of shit going on in here, want to catch up but I gotta catch up out here first lol


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for being able to eat thicker soups now. I like warm food that has substance to it! I get so full so fast though. But at least I feel full! Excited



9:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (crushed)
1 - 5-HTP Plus (crushed)
500mg L-Tyrosine (crushed)


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,531
Protein: 302
Carbs: 199
Fiber: 49
Sugar: 75
Fat: 57


Workout:

Couldnt find a gym to take guests.. un-fuggin real

----------


## Obs

> I'm a professional trainer, wholesale of steroid , HGH, Sex Supplements, weight loss pills, painkiller and lots more, hit me up on or +1 ( 716)5757134
> 
> Sent from my LG-F320L using Tapatalk


I will send you some spam calls william. 
I can't believe you wanted more info on all those payday loan places.

----------


## Obs

> I'm a professional trainer, wholesale of steroid , HGH, Sex Supplements, weight loss pills, painkiller and lots more, hit me up on or +1 ( 716)5757134
> 
> Sent from my LG-F320L using Tapatalk


Gimme a bit though gotta work till dark and I will sling your info all over.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> I'm a professional trainer, wholesale of steroid , HGH, Sex Supplements, weight loss pills, painkiller and lots more, hit me up on or +1 ( 716)5757134
> 
> Sent from my LG-F320L using Tapatalk


Do people sell tramadol? It's still easy to get and you can't get high from it, but it *is* addictive, so there's that

----------


## Obs

> Do people sell tramadol? It's still easy to get and you can't get high from it, but it *is* addictive, so there's that


You can get high from it. 
Never ever ever do this but 10 will make you numb high and the angriest you have ever been. 
I basically fell asleep yelling at people and knew exactly what was going on.

The levels it takes to produce this effect are borderline turning your liver off and unlike other things, you most likely wont come out of it. 

Medical studies and dokturs do not know by what mechanism tramadol is hepatoxic at high dosages.

It is a unique feeling. Kinda like codine but pissed and superman feel then tired numb and angry.

----------


## Obs

I take that back... A light superman feel. 
Like supermans cousin that never really measured up but is still made of steel.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 335

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol (crushed)
500mg L-Tyrosine (crushed)
400mcg T4 (liquid) 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 
10mg Nolvadex , SpartanPharma (crushed)



Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 875
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
8oz coconut milk 
8oz Coconut water 
1 scoop terra kai, organic juice berry 

16oz isopure anytime protein, apple melon
1 cup cranberry orange oatmeal 


Meal 2
Calories: 220
1 cup cottage cheese, 365 organic brand 


Meal 3
Calories: 535
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
8oz Coconut water 
8oz coconut milk 
1 scoop organic juice berry


Meal 4
Calories: 560
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
1 scoop organic juice berry
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
8oz Coconut water 
8oz coconut milk 
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 


Meal 5
Calories: 380
2 cup Cambells Chicken noodle soup
2 cup Cambells savory vegetable chunky soup 


Man I busted ass today and still fell short... I really wanted to go home tonight... it rained the entire day and I had no cover. Just 12hours getting dumped on lol... but fug it, got what I could get done and have to stay out here another night... I will for sure be done tomorrow though... only half day of work... but Ill spend another couple hours adding a few changes I know will set whoever my installers will be for this job up for success by way of options. I will burn through extra material. But its low cost items and I dont feel its screwing anyone over... maybe another $50-$60 on a $125k project... but it will allow options to help the process move along quicker hopefully and Ill save the client on the backend by way of labor hours. So itll be more beneficial and save them quite a bit on that aspect..

Im beat though. Looks like Ill try out a couple energy drinks to help get me through and home... trying not to take in caffeine but, Ill make an exception for tomorrow.... definitely slipping into the gym Saturday... enoughs enough... nothing big. Just 15lbs and shit ton of reps ;0) then some cardio.... 

Im noticing as the swelling has been going down the water bloat has also been going... so Im starting to cut up even though my calories have increased and my carbs are just about on the same level with my protein intake... 

Looking forward to some relax time this weekend so I can catch up on all my reading from the forums. Im missing my daily doses. But sleep keeps calling me immediately after I shower and eat... 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have individuals in my life that I can be 100% myself with. In the raw. Without judgement. Just simply allowing me to be me. Unedited, unfiltered.... The freedom that comes with that is unmeasurable 



10:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (crushed)
1 - 5-HTP Plus (crushed)
500mg L-Tyrosine (crushed)


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,570
Protein: 272
Carbs: 236
Fiber: 55
Sugar: 101
Fat: 58


Workout:

Nothing :0( 

I need to feel the burn... I need to sweat... I need to feel the blood filling my veins again...

----------


## Old Duffer

And you need to rest brother

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> You can get high from it. 
> Never ever ever do this but 10 will make you numb high and the angriest you have ever been. 
> I basically fell asleep yelling at people and knew exactly what was going on.
> 
> The levels it takes to produce this effect are borderline turning your liver off and unlike other things, you most likely wont come out of it. 
> 
> Medical studies and dokturs do not know by what mechanism tramadol is hepatoxic at high dosages.
> 
> It is a unique feeling. Kinda like codine but pissed and superman feel then tired numb and angry.


Well, see I'm doing it wrong. Never tried taking 10!

Tramadol is a selective norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor (in addition to being an opioid). It increases your norepinephrine levels. I have a hard time sleeping after even 1, so yeah, I can imagine 

Cowboy, sorry for hijacking your thread. 

I come here for your daily gratitude  :Smilie:

----------


## Cowboymike

> Well, see I'm doing it wrong. Never tried taking 10!
> 
> Tramadol is a selective norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor (in addition to being an opioid). It increases your norepinephrine levels. I have a hard time sleeping after even 1, so yeah, I can imagine 
> 
> Cowboy, sorry for hijacking your thread. 
> 
> I come here for your daily gratitude


Hijack away! ;0) all conversation is welcome here!

----------


## Cowboymike

> And you need to rest brother


Im done resting... But youre right... Im literally going koo-koo though.. my legs are antsy, Im going stir crazy.... I feel like now I finally understand why the higher energy dogs rip and tear off when you release them from the leash and they just run and run and run.... I want to be released from my leash so I can just tear off on a good one!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 336

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 
10mg Nolvadex , SpartanPharma 


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 560
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
16oz coconut milk 
1 scoop terra kai, organic juice berry 


Meal 2
Calories: 440
2 cup cottage cheese, 365 organic brand 
Cottage cheese successful!! My diet is advancing! Yahoo!!! 

Meal 3
Calories: 420
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
16oz coconut milk 
1 scoop organic juice berry
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood


Meal 4
Calories: 420
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
16oz coconut milk 
1 scoop organic juice berry
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood


Meal 5
Calories: 420
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
16oz coconut milk 
1 scoop organic juice berry
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood


Meal 6
Calories: 380
2 cups Chicken Corn Chowder, Cambells.. not blended and success in going down! Progressing!! 



Thankfully the rain held off for me today and I was able to finally complete my job and get on the road and get home.. decided to just sit in silence the whole drive. Taking in the fresh air and sounds of the world passing by on cruise control @ 60mph... the mountains are still packed with snow and I see itll be a while before I can get away from the local trails and deeper into the mountains for my hikes. Rivers will be full this whole year its looking like. Which means the waterfalls are going to be off the chain! Cant wait to access them! 

Glad to be home finally and glad to be able to get back into my routine...

Despite my increasing calories Ive lost 8 pounds since returning from the hospital... which makes me fear Im losing muscle... my heads really screwing with me on that front. I need to lift and soon. Or Im going to lose my shit lol

I can swallow pills again! As long as I dont try to do handfuls at a time.. but a couple and Im gtg... thank goodness, pills taste like shit crushed lol


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be comfortable in my own skin. That I can sit alone and in silence for hours and be completely good with the man in my head. 



8:00pm 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
200mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,640
Protein: 282
Carbs: 157
Fiber: 41
Sugar: 52
Fat: 99


Workout:

Nothing :0(

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 337

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 
125mg TestC
150mg EQ
50mg NPP


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 576
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
8oz coconut milk 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 
1 scoop terra kai, organic juice berry 


Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 cup cottage cheese, darigold 2percent brand 


Meal 3
Calories: 420
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
16oz coconut milk 
1 scoop organic juice berry
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood


Meal 4
Calories: 420
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
16oz coconut milk 
1 scoop organic juice berry
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood


Meal 5
Calories: 720
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
16oz coconut milk 
1 scoop organic juice berry
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 

Soup 
2 cups Carrot ginger, Trader Joes 


Meal 6
Calories: 637
2cups pungent sounds clam chowder


Good day at work today. I met a new Fire Marshall Whos dead serious about her job and why she does what she does... its nice to hear the thoughts I have come from an authorities mouth... itll be nice to have some enforcement on the horizon and hopefully people will start taking life safety more seriously. If not, feel the burn in the pockets from lacking... she handed me her card and said I have an open anytime line with her anytime... there is a wind of change a blowing... hoist the sails 

My energy was so pent up I just started walking... then found an apartment complex and hit the stairs... then walked some more... it felt so good!!! I felt alive. My heart fulfilled..

Started laying out notes on a book Im going to write... Ive decided to just own it and write it first person. Theyre my memories anyway. I keep getting writers block trying to write it as a story about someone else... so figuring if I just write it as it is in my head.. it should just flow, in theory... 

Weeks done! Flew by. Productive week. Huge strides in the progress department. Feeling good! Ready to go to the next level. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for beautiful sunsets, snow capped mountains and the poking up of green fresh plant life for spring... for the ability to actually see these things in all their glory on display like a peacocks feathers for all to enjoy if they can just see.... a quiet mind, a still body and wandering eyes... allows the colors to really pop, while feeling a cool breeze dance across your skin... so much to see, so little time to see it in... 




10:00pm 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
200mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,173
Protein: 302
Carbs: 214
Fiber: 48
Sugar: 72
Fat: 124


Workout:

5 mile walk topped off with 3 flights of stairs xs 21 trips

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 338

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 



Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 576
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
8oz coconut milk 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 
1 scoop terra kai, organic juice berry 


Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 cup cottage cheese, darigold 2percent brand 


Meal 3
Calories: 420
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
16oz coconut milk 
1 scoop organic juice berry
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood


Meal 4
Calories: 420
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
16oz coconut milk 
1 scoop organic juice berry
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood


Meal 5
Calories: 560
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
16oz coconut milk 
1 scoop organic juice berry
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 



Easy easy day. Thunder storms popping off all day... I havent been in a thunder storm in over 5 years. They are not common out here. I couldnt help but throw on my light clothes and water shoes and go for my walk in the drenching rain... it was a tad cold, but luckily I run hot anyway. I faired quite well. 

Not too much to report today. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the smell that follows a downpour from the skys... mix in the crack of thunder and the lightning show to follow... perfection... Im grateful to have the ability to walk. To freely move about without assistance. 



10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
200mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.25gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,376
Protein: 288
Carbs: 132
Fiber: 44
Sugar: 57
Fat: 78


Workout:

5 mile walk in the thunder storm

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 339

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 


Meals Repeated 

Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 576
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
8oz coconut milk 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 
1 scoop terra kai, organic juice berry 


Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 cup cottage cheese, darigold 2percent brand 


Meal 3
Calories: 420
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
16oz coconut milk 
1 scoop organic juice berry
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood

Meal 4
Calories: 420
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
16oz coconut milk 
1 scoop organic juice berry
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood


Meal 5
Calories: 560
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
16oz coconut milk 
1 scoop organic juice berry
1 serving amazing grass super green superfood
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 


Just a chill day. Woke up a bit late. Finally slept in past 5am. 8am today! So weird! Only woke up like once that remember last night. Finally the body getting the sleep I so desperately need.

Made an appointment with the sleep doc. Since Im all maxed out on my medical out of pocket, Im going to go haywire getting everything done and in motion. Take full advantage of it this year. But itll be nice to get all three of my sleep disorders in check if possible. At least the surgeries are out of the way. The rest is dialing myself in. 

Got my chores done today, got a 5.5 hour defensive driving course done for work, got a little meal prep and back up liquid meals Incase my advancement of diet is to premature... finished deadwood and game of thrones... quite a day! 

Ready to rock n roll for the week... 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for sleep filled and restful nights... hoping therell be more in the future. 




10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
200mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,376
Protein: 288
Carbs: 132
Fiber: 44
Sugar: 57
Fat: 78


Workout:

Nothing today

----------


## Family_guy

> Day 339
> 
> Upon wake up: 
> 50mg Metoprolol 
> 500mg L-Tyrosine 
> 1 serving liquid Turmeric 
> 3iu HGH 
> 
> 
> ...


What sleep disorders you got going on cowboy?

----------


## Cowboymike

> What sleep disorders you got going on cowboy?


Im diagnosed with:

Restless legs syndrome

Sleep apnea (central only now. Had 9 surgeries to cure the obstructive apnea) 

REM sleep behavior disorder 

Periodic Limb Movement disorder

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 340

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 
125mg TestC
150mg EQ
50mg NPP


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 506
Shake
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored 
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
8oz coconut milk 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 
1 scoop terra kai, organic juice berry 


Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 cup cottage cheese, darigold 


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 5
Calories: 360
1 cup 5 cheese tortellini 
1/2 cup marinara, olive oil-basil-garlic


Meal 6
Calories: 450
3 farm fresh eggs
1 turkey sausage patty chopped up
1/3 cup cheese 



Crushed the day. Feeling it in my belly though that I over did it a little. Pushed a little further than I should have... now I know my limitations though. Ill use that as my guide. I dont want to hurt myself. I do not want to go through a redo... but I did feel very accomplished today.

I hit the gym and I behaved. I stuck to doctors orders of cardio only. Brother RussianBots words echoing in my head that soon enough Ill be able to smash those weights again and make up for lost time... I eyeballed the weight racks and told them in my head how much Ill be destroying them soon enough... got through the cardio without much issue. My stamina is finally returning. It felt good to see my veins come alive and plump up for me. It felt good to feel the heat radiating off of my skin. The sweat drenching my whole shirt... I felt a little pick me up on the way out of the doors... 

Today Im riding high. 



Daily gratitude item:
Super grateful to have such a good relationship with my sprout. It truly warms my heart to hear her thoughts and opinions about life and how she works through lifes problems that come her way. She has such an intelligent and logical approach to everything. I think I learn more from her than she could possibly ever from any advice I even try to give... most of the time I just listen. Her ideas are far better than mine lol.. but Im grateful we are on such good terms. That I can have the opportunity to just be dad. 



10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
200mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,496
Protein: 249
Carbs: 118
Fiber: 77
Sugar: 41
Fat: 102


Workout:
45 min cardio, elliptical, 5 miles

----------


## Family_guy

> I’m diagnosed with:
> 
> Restless legs syndrome
> 
> Sleep apnea (central only now. Had 9 surgeries to cure the obstructive apnea) 
> 
> REM sleep behavior disorder 
> 
> Periodic Limb Movement disorder


Looked up that rem sleep disorder! That sounds crazy!

What are your side effects from all those issues?

I just got diagnosed with idiopathic hypersomnia (I don’t really get into rem sleep) so I’m tired af all the time and I can fall asleep doing anything, driving, reading, sitting down...that sucks!

----------


## Family_guy

> Day 340
> 
> Upon wake up: 
> 50mg Metoprolol 
> 500mg L-Tyrosine 
> 1 serving liquid Turmeric 
> 3iu HGH 
> 125mg TestC
> 150mg EQ
> ...


Hows that solid food sitting?

----------


## Cowboymike

> Looked up that rem sleep disorder! That sounds crazy!
> 
> What are your side effects from all those issues?
> 
> I just got diagnosed with idiopathic hypersomnia (I dont really get into rem sleep) so Im tired af all the time and I can fall asleep doing anything, driving, reading, sitting down...that sucks!


Its the same for me. Its hard to stay awake when my body goes into idle mode... driving, sitting etc... Ill pretty much nod off easily and have to take extra precautions... it makes losing weight more difficult and healing is suppose to be slower... however, Ive remedied this issue with my hobbies ;0) staying on top of my blood work is vital. As things can get sideways (even without gear)... since the body isnt resetting like its suppose to be doing... blood sugar, thyroid, cortisol... gotta keep eye on those.. it really screws with my adhd as well...

Gotta be careful though, they try to put our types on shit thatll mess with the brain more than it will help us... 

I just want to go to sleep and hit all 4 levels in a regular pattern like we are suppose to do... according to the docs they can accomplish this... we will see.. 

If we screw around to long though we can screw our internal clock. Then we will be really screwed. 

Sorry I dont speak in the technical terms and very broad lol... Im still learning as I go and its been so long since I have tried to get help with this, Ive forgotten most of the verbiage and processes... they use to give me meth pills for the day and tranquilizers at night... I felt like a sociopathic zombie.. so I quit everything... but here we are 7 years later... its getting harder and harder to manage.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Hows that solid food sitting?


As long as I chew longer, its gtg... if I try to wolf it down... I pay a price indeed.. not a fun one

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 341

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 480
1/4cup organic Steel cut oats 
4tbsp Pbfit powdered peanut butter 
2 tsp Monkfruit 
1 Choc brownie protein bar 


Meal 2
Calories: 390
2 cups Cambells chicken noodle soup
3.5oz shredded chicken breast can 


Meal 3
Calories: 780
2 choc brownie protein bar
2 cup cottage cheese 


Meal 4
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 5
Calories: 720
5 farm fresh eggs
1/3 cup shredded Mexican cheese
1 cup fire roasted vegetables
4tbsp sour cream
5tsp cholula hot sauce 


Another ass kicking day. This time mentally. Which is good since my arm muscles are wrecked from yesterday.. was in the office all day whipping some ass though and getting shit done. Got some positive feedback from the head boss and a client request to have me be the one to work on his upcoming project... since hes one of our more important clients, its definitely a compliment. 

I was falling asleep all day it felt like though. Definitely utilizing standing up and talking brisk walks around the office to wake up. So tired though. 

Got home jumped into gym clothes and went and did the elliptical again. I bumped the pace up and the resistance level.. time to start building back up. Felt good. No pains. No discomfort. No stretching of the poor little sliced up abs. Just letting the heal. 

Successfully eating anything noodle. Oats, eggs, vegetables and chicken/beef chunks... I can honestly say that Im on board with my regular diet... Im definitely learning to chew more though. Which slows down my tendency to want to inhale my food... 

Only thing left to test if Im ready for full diet is bread... but Im already knowing Im gtg. Just gotta chew longer is all. But Ill wait. Ill keep progressing as I am. Its a good solid pace thats advanced from the expected pace laid out by the docs... 

Good day today indeed. Im feeling good inside n out. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for a little recognition in my hard work. Definitely felt good to hear out loud. 



10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
200mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons + hydration packet 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,496
Protein: 278
Carbs: 120
Fiber: 87
Sugar: 37
Fat: 114


Workout:
45 min cardio, elliptical, 5 miles

----------


## Family_guy

> It’s the same for me. It’s hard to stay awake when my body goes into idle mode... driving, sitting etc... I’ll pretty much nod off easily and have to take extra precautions... it makes losing weight more difficult and healing is suppose to be slower... however, I’ve remedied this issue with my hobbies ;0) staying on top of my blood work is vital. As things can get sideways (even without gear)... since the body isn’t resetting like it’s suppose to be doing... blood sugar, thyroid, cortisol... gotta keep eye on those.. it really screws with my adhd as well...
> 
> Gotta be careful though, they try to put our types on shit that’ll mess with the brain more than it will help us... 
> 
> I just want to go to sleep and hit all 4 levels in a regular pattern like we are suppose to do... according to the docs they can accomplish this... we will see.. 
> 
> If we screw around to long though we can screw our internal clock. Then we will be really screwed. 
> 
> Sorry I don’t speak in the technical terms and very broad lol... I’m still learning as I go and it’s been so long since I have tried to get help with this, I’ve forgotten most of the verbiage and processes... they use to give me meth pills for the day and tranquilizers at night... I felt like a sociopathic zombie.. so I quit everything... but here we are 7 years later... it’s getting harder and harder to manage.


They just started me on modafinil which “wakes” you up but isn’t a stimulant in any way. Very unique and hard to explain. It has helped but not enough sometimes.

How do they plan to accomplish you getting better sleep?

----------


## Cowboymike

> They just started me on modafinil which wakes you up but isnt a stimulant in any way. Very unique and hard to explain. It has helped but not enough sometimes.
> 
> How do they plan to accomplish you getting better sleep?


Very good question... Ill find out about the quote, unquote ~plan~ at the upcoming consultation... I already know theyll want another sleep study... cause the past shit ton wont be good enough as they will be outdated Im sure. 

Im very curious tbh... I dont want them to tweek me out and zombify me again... Ill just stop taking the meds if they do... Im hoping things have advanced over all these years and theyve come up with better treatment options.... I surely need it.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 342

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 
50mg NPP


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 890
Two egg sandwich w/sausage as bun:
2 slice pepper jack
3 farm fresh eggs over hard
4 turkey sausage patty 

Meal 2
Calories: 390
2 cups Cambells chicken noodle soup
3.5oz shredded chicken breast can 


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bar


Meal 4
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 5
Calories: 580
3 farm fresh eggs
1/3 cup shredded Mexican cheese
1 cup fire roasted vegetables
4tbsp sour cream
5tsp cholula hot sauce 


Meal 6
Calories: 450
3 farm fresh eggs 
1 turkey sausage patty
1/3 shredded Mexican cheese 



Damn good day today. My spirits are running high. I feel absolutely fantastic. I can eat food with some volume to it and not throw up. My stamina is starting to come back on the cardio. Despite a little muscle fatigue when doing meticulous work with smaller hand tools in tight places... despite the higher calories I seem to be thinning out anyway. The scales dropping, which scares the shit out of me.. but I guess so long as the body fat is shrinking, Ill take the muscle loss to pack it back on in my monster bulk Im planning for after healing... 

Tomorrow I have licensing testing all morning and then meetings with fire marshals and ending it with easy inspections... then thatll be the end of the week at work for me since its doctors appointments all day and lots of travel between offices... I think Ill catch some time out on the river front and walk around, window shop, find some sushi to try out if I can hang with it... then head home... but enjoy some me time, hopefully celebrating good news from the appointments... 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for beautiful sunny days and good music. Had a killer day at work covering coastal inspection jobs. I do miss some physical work... but Im not complaining for these stress free jobs with lots of windshield time to contemplate... so many young bucks out today. Their little antlers all fuzzy and nubby... mating season mustve been quite successful from what I could see with the amount of babies all over the place. 



10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
200mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,090
Protein: 266
Carbs: 62
Fiber: 62
Sugar: 14
Fat: 180


Workout:
45 min cardio, elliptical, 5 miles

----------


## Family_guy

> Day 342
> 
> Upon wake up: 
> 50mg Metoprolol 
> 500mg L-Tyrosine 
> 1 serving liquid Turmeric 
> 3iu HGH 
> 50mg NPP
> 
> ...


What do you do for work cowboy?

----------


## Cowboymike

> What do you do for work cowboy?


Fire sprinkler pipe fitter

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 343

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 



Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bar


Meal 2
Calories: 363
3.5oz Kirkland shredded chicken breast 
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
2 tbsp sweet relish 
1/3 cup sliced mushrooms 


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bar 



Meal 4
Calories: 471
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
8 fl oz aloe Vera juice 
1 cup coconut milk
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 



Meal 5
Calories: 470
4 farm fresh eggs 
1oz feta cheese 
12tbsp Trader Joes mango salsa 



Meal 6
Calories: 369
1 green bell pepper
1 yellow onion
1/3 cup sliced mushrooms
4oz shaved beef steak 
1 slice provolone cheese
2tbsp Worcestershire sauce 


Well I failed my test today. I experienced a bit of ego bruising and pride I wasnt aware I was holding... immediately my head went into the blame game and then immediately I stopped... where did this defect come from? I had no pride or ego issues as it took me years to get rid of them! Theyre back! Ugh... time to get to work
I have to wait 7 days to retake the test. Ill be ready as my failures were surrounding fire pumps. I just dont work with them so I knew nothing.. I will memorize the entire code book by the next test ;0) Time to nerd out

Kicked ass at work and kept my head in the game. Met with fire Marshall and passed inspections and then dominated a 2 day property/building inspection in just 6 hours... clients happy as I just saved them 1200 bucks... Im afraid if I keep that up I may start pissing off the executives lol.. 

Hit the gym for my cardio. Way out of breath today... it was a huge struggle for some reason... got through it though and realizing how sore my body is starting to get... a great reminder to slowly integrate myself back into the game. No jumping in in the deep end. I dont want to risk injury...

Tomorrow no work. Post ops with both docs. I may slide into the fire Marshalls though to spend time taking the other 3 licensing exams. Im more versed in those categories anyway... Ill see how Im doing on time after the ear doc 

Hope everyones having a fabulous week! 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be humbled yet again, without too much internal fight or dialog. That I can see the lesson and recognize the defect of character and start working on correcting it. All without beating myself up over it and creating a negative spiral to spin out in. 


10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
200mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons + hydration packet 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,433
Protein: 259
Carbs: 94
Fiber: 75
Sugar: 35
Fat: 101


Workout:
45 min cardio, elliptical, 5 miles

----------


## Proximal

If you could bottle & sell what was in that last daily gratitude item, just let me know Cowboy. Ill buy a lifetimes supply.

God its a pleasure reading your posts & getting motivated because of them. 

Keep at it buddy.

----------


## Cowboymike

> If you could bottle & sell what was in that last daily gratitude item, just let me know Cowboy. Ill buy a lifetimes supply.
> 
> God its a pleasure reading your posts & getting motivated because of them. 
> 
> Keep at it buddy.


Its definitely nice to not have to dwell in my shit for too long before I can wiggle out from under it... some days its not so easy though... but I try to remember that saying 

Pain is inevitable, suffering is optional

So basically Im in full control how long I allow myself to suffer through the shit mentally... the pain, we all must experience. How long do we have to suffer, is up to us... 

I am my own worst critic. I would never allow anyone in my life to treat me the shitty way I can treat myself sometimes... thats a fact 

But with lots of practice, I can seem to not suffer as long these days. Just put it behind me and move forward. The whole living for the now type thing. Yesterdays gone, tomorrows not here yet, todays all I got. I dont want to spend it rolling around in my own shit feeling crappy lol

I appreciate your words my brother!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 344

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 
125mg TestC
150mg EQ
50mg NPP


Repeated menu out of pure laziness and ease of eating all the left overs. Had a lot of traveling in car today to do anyway. Easier to pack the food and go to keep me out of drive throughs and or gas station warming ovens lol 

Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bar


Meal 2
Calories: 363
3.5oz Kirkland shredded chicken breast 
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
2 tbsp sweet relish 
1/3 cup sliced mushrooms 


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bar 


Meal 4
Calories: 471
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
8 fl oz aloe Vera juice 
1 cup coconut milk
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 


Meal 5
Calories: 470
4 farm fresh eggs 
1oz feta cheese 
12tbsp Trader Joes mango salsa 


Meal 6
Calories: 369
1 green bell pepper
1 yellow onion
1/3 cup sliced mushrooms
4oz shaved beef steak 
1 slice provolone cheese
2tbsp Worcestershire sauce 


ENT doc post op, my hearing has not only returned (as I already knew) but it is testing at the highest expected return possible... which is slightly less than normal hearing levels, but the best I could have hoped for in my situation... now its a 6 month wait to do a ct scan to make sure the growth doesnt grow back and one more hearing test before we discuss the next options... so hopefully the thing doesnt grow back..

Gastro doc, said Im gtg for full normal diet, but still 15lb weight limit until June 11th. Then Im to only ease back in. He said nothing crazy at first. He said no extreme heavy weights for 3 months so I dont risk re-occurrence... said to listen to my body and feel for any stretching in my cores... said its not the muscle tissue repairing that is the concern. Its the unwrapping my wrap and or causing a new hernia.. so Ill just stick to slow and controlled movements and go heavy where I can and wont where I cant... 

Was a busy day driving through crazy traffic to make appointments today. Nothing else exciting... but definitely excited for the limited work in the gym, above the restriction I was informed I could do... as long as Im not pulling on my core ... Im friggin ready to start easing my way back in... hard to believe its not even 4 weeks since surgery yet... it feels like its been forever... 

Time to wind down for the night. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for my health and for the bodys ability to heal. Our bodies are truly remarkable and intricate. So many things happening all at once. Truly mind baffling and amazing. 


10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
200mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.25


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,433
Protein: 259
Carbs: 94
Fiber: 75
Sugar: 35
Fat: 101


Workout:
None today

----------


## Proximal

> It’s definitely nice to not have to dwell in my shit for too long before I can wiggle out from under it... some days it’s not so easy though... but I try to remember that saying 
> 
> Pain is inevitable, suffering is optional
> 
> So basically I’m in full control how long I allow myself to suffer through the shit mentally... the pain, we all must experience. How long do we have to suffer, is up to us... 
> 
> I am my own worst critic. I would never allow anyone in my life to treat me the shitty way I can treat myself sometimes... that’s a fact 
> 
> But with lots of practice, I can seem to not suffer as long these days. Just put it behind me and move forward. The whole living for the now type thing. Yesterday’s gone, tomorrow’s not here yet, today’s all I got. I don’t want to spend it rolling around in my own shit feeling crappy lol
> ...


I wish I could accomplish that better Cowboy. 

I am my own worse enemy. 

Glad you are on the mend, have a great weekend.

----------


## Cowboymike

> I wish I could accomplish that better Cowboy. 
> 
> I am my own worse enemy. 
> 
> Glad you are on the mend, have a great weekend.


Thank you brother! I hope you have a great weekend too! 

Everything just takes first, acknowledgement... then time, 
to chop away at the behavior... it took us lifetimes to build our reactions... its not going to be retrained over night... all we can do is chip away at it ;0) practice changing the reaction. Then the behavior...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 345

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 630
4 farm fresh eggs scrambled
4oz country pork sausage
1/3cup sliced mushrooms


Meal 2
Calories: 360
2 cups pub style pot pie soup 


Meal 3
Calories: 675
2tbsp jiffy peanut butter 
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
1 cup almond milk unsweetened 
1 cup coconut milk
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 


Meal 4
Calories: 711
1/3lb cheese burger with bacon 
Oven baked French fries 


Chores, gym, going stir crazy.... check check n check.... rain kind of pinned me down outside of running errands and getting chores done... I rewarded myself with a cheese burger from my favorite spot and even gave myself some French fries to eat as well... its been a long long time and its officially the proof Im of diet capabilities from here on out... so Im gtg... Ill continue on with lower quantity meals though. And still utilize softer foods I think... 

Monday Ill start my low weighted work outs. Start getting through the sore part of the whole going back to the gym. 

Happy Memorial Day!! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the gorgeous sunsets enhanced by clouds. For the ability to have the chance to be able to see them. To sit there and just soak it all in. The vibrant colors, the coolness in the air... the smell of fresh clean air just washed by rains... 



10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.25


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,346
Protein: 160
Carbs: 138
Fiber: 23
Sugar: 29
Fat: 133


Workout:
45min elliptical
10min tanning

----------


## Obs

Checking in cowboy great work and dedication!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Checking in cowboy great work and dedication!


Good to see ya brother! Hope you are well!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 346 & 347

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 

Day 347 
125mg TestC
50mg NPP
(Removing EQ until Im steady back in gym. I cant even deal with how hungry 24/7 I am and not doing anything to burn it off really. Very poor choice to add at this moment to my trt. Lesson learned) 



Going stir crazy and headed out for a quick get away, not in the Forest... so just leaving this here without much log. Will resume Tuesday though and will be moving forward on building myself slowly back up. Until full doc release of course. Then its on and cracking ;0) I will be splurging on food tomorrow as I kinda did within reason today. No limitations tomorrow though. Anything I can fit into my belly will be cool maimed. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for those of you who served and or are serving. 



10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:



Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 
Protein:
Carbs: 
Fiber: 
Sugar: 
Fat: 


Workout:

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 348

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 
12.5mg Aromasin 


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 330
1 ham and cheese croissant 

Meal 2
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie bar protein bar

Meal 3
Calories: 590
2 cups 2percent cottage cheese
1 choc brownie bar protein bar

Meals 4 & 5
Calories: 1,045
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
2 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
1 cup coconut milk
2 cup isopure anytime protein
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
3 cups fresh cut n cubed water melon

Meal 6
Calories: 220
2 cups Cambells chunky vegetable soup

Was a good day today. Work went smooth as silk and then I got off with lots of time to go to the gym before the wife returned home.

Got my tan on and then got my cardio on. Then decided to go ahead and try out some light weights to get some blood into these muscles... been a little sad looking in the mirror lately lol... but like a peacock, my feathers fluffed up in out on full display while I hit these bad boys... veins were popping, sweat was glistening, dudes were snickering at my weight choices as they eye fucked me in judgement lol... I stayed slow n controlled and my body responded beautifully.. it didnt even look like I lost anything during my down time. Even though I have... but pumped up? Cant even tell lol... Ill drop the hammer on these bitches in 3 weeks after I warm these puppies up and keep them primed and ready to destroy. Ill be back in no time at all... felt so good though.. like really really good. I needed to release so bad. Even though I held way back. I probably still over did it. Ill be a t-Rex for the next couple days Im sure lol


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have all my moving limbs in order to go to the gym with and have them all work as designed allowing me to move about freely. 


10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 + hydration packet 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,565
Protein: 275
Carbs: 194
Fiber: 64
Sugar: 106
Fat: 70


Workout:
45 min cardio, elliptical, 5 miles 

Stand up dumbbell curls
3 sets @
15lbs x 75reps slow n controlled

Preacher Curls
3 sets @
30lbs x 50reps slow n controlled

Cable tricep pushdown with rope
3 sets @
40lbs x 50 reps slow n controlled 

Reverse curls
4 sets @
30lbs x 25reps 

Super sets:
Sit down hammer curls
4 sets @
15lbs x 30reps slow n controlled 

Wrist curls
4 sets @
15lbs x 30reps slow n controlled

One arm dumbbell extension
4 sets @
15lbs x 30reps slow b controlled

----------


## Family_guy

> Day 348
> 
> Upon wake up: 
> 50mg Metoprolol 
> 500mg L-Tyrosine 
> 1 serving liquid Turmeric 
> 3iu HGH 
> 12.5mg Aromasin 
> 
> ...


Im excited for you man! Glad to hear you back in the gym! Take it easy and dont hurt yourself.

----------


## Family_guy

Out of curiosity why you running the aromasin ? Are you really estrogen sensitive? 

Also what brand of GH you running?

----------


## Obs

> Good to see ya brother! Hope you are well!


Busy and battling.

Hope you are kicking ass as it appears you are!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Im excited for you man! Glad to hear you back in the gym! Take it easy and dont hurt yourself.


Definitely taking it easy... I just need to warm these puppies up over the next 3 weeks so Im not going to be screwed when I open it up and go balls to the wall again ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

> Out of curiosity why you running the aromasin ? Are you really estrogen sensitive? 
> 
> Also what brand of GH you running?


Usually dont have to at trt dosing... but for some reason right now Im running higher lately. So Ill just drop one Tuesdays and Saturdays after pin days... see if thatll bring things down a smidge for me... 

At the moment on the Supertropin 16iu vials

----------


## Cowboymike

> Busy and battling.
> 
> Hope you are kicking ass as it appears you are!


Hell yeah brother! We shall be victorious in all our battles! ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 349

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 
50mg NPP



Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 445
1 turkey sausage patty
2 farm fresh egg, over hard
Shredded cheese 
1 English muffin

Meal 2
Calories: 445
1 turkey sausage patty
2 farm fresh egg, over hard
Shredded cheese 
1 English muffin

Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bar 

Meal 4
Calories: 780
2 cups, 2percent cottage cheese 
2 choc brownie protein bar

Meals 5
Calories: 600
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
4 tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 
2 cups almond milk

Meal 6
Calories: 220
2 cups Cambells chunky vegetable soup

Meal 7
Calories: 369
Green bell pepper
Yellow onion
Sliced mushrooms 
Beef shaved steak 
Provolone cheese 
Worcestershire sauce 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


In a boo hoo poor me mental retardation today... poor me and how bad I have it. Lifes just ssssooooooo rough lmao... geezus I swear I can mentally be like a temper tantrum throwing little shit. Just out of no where. Poor cowboy cant have everything the way he wants... somethings not going my way. I have no control over the universe and guess what? The world doesnt revolve around me... cry me a fucking river... lol 

So back to the sleep studies and basically back to square one... all those surgeries, all those years of going through absolute hell, all that money completely wasted... all that precious time, wasted... mentally I went through hell, I had a face I had all my life, then they cut my jaws off and moved them forward. I literally took on many very unique and very different faces before everything settled into what I ended up with... I could show you each phase side by side and you would never believe its all the same person... my own fucking mother didnt even recognize me. Like legit didnt know who I was until I started talking lol... it is what it is... gotta do the sleep study again and just see what this doc says. He seems to think ALL my sleep issues can be solved by that stupid fucking machine I went through hell to avoid having to be tied to the rest of my life... so either hes that good that he knows more than the hundred other specialists before him or hes just another through people on a machine and he done with them kind of lazy doc... I dont even care anymore. I just need to sleep good sleep. So I can heal and have a body function the way its suppose to. 

I wont even continue my bitching as everythings upside down in my head right now. Ive allowed myself to steamroll myself ALL day long. Im so exhausting... and Im getting on my own damn nerves... 

Got to the gym. So chest will probably have to sit on the back burner until Im cleared. No matter how I tried, sitting, laying down, standing up, doing my best to isolate only the chest muscles.. I felt everything pull into my abdomen...even light weight... so I got cardio after and was winded almost immediately... I struggled today thats for sure. 

Tomorrow Ill hit shoulders. I already know I can nail this with light weight and without engaging my core. Ive never been strong in the shoulder department anyway and typically use light weight in the past. I do love to do supersets and turn them into drop sets... just basically light weights with crap ton of reps. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for my imperfections. To remind me Im not God, that Im only human, that I can have a bad day too. To humble me in times my ego likes to runaway with the day. To be reminded that I need to continue work on myself and practice more on redirecting my thoughts, actions and results during these types of situations, towards more solution than to sit in it and let things own me that I have no real control of anyway... its literally like getting mad if I cant make it snow in summer... I cant control that lol. Let it go, let it go, let it go... (sing to tune of let it snow ) 


10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,379
Protein: 334
Carbs: 153
Fiber: 80
Sugar: 39
Fat: 146


Workout:
45 min cardio, elliptical, 5 miles 

Sit down chest press
4 sets @
40lbs x 50 slow slow slow reps

Svene press 
4 sets @
10lb plate x 35 slow slow reps

Sit down fly machine
4 sets @
40lbs x 100 slow slow reps

Cable flys
Mid 
6 sets @
20lbs x 50 slow slow reps

Upper
6 sets @
20lbs x 50 slow reps

Lower
3 sets @
20lbs x failure sets (only getting 20 reps at this point roughly) 

My stomach started to not feel good.. coulda been gas... coulda been too much... but Im not doing chest again until Im fully able... its almost impossible not to engage core no matter how strict or how much you isolate...

----------


## Obs

Damn brother you been under the knife a lot!
Glad you are upbeat or at least hard on yourself. 
Thats some heavy shit

----------


## Proximal

Been staring at this for some time, trying to figure out what to say that would be helpful, but can’t. 

You’re a fucking stud bro.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Been staring at this for some time, trying to figure out what to say that would be helpful, but cant. 
> 
> Youre a fucking stud bro.





> Damn brother you been under the knife a lot!
> Glad you are upbeat or at least hard on yourself. 
> Thats some heavy shit


Thank you guys.. its all good. Just had a day and I was being weak.. a little mental fall, but dusted myself off and Im back in the saddle again... these days are going to come and go every now and then. Its life. ;0) we grow, we stub our toe, we grow some more...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 350

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 445
1 turkey sausage patty
2 farm fresh egg, over hard
Shredded cheese 
1 English muffin


Meal 2
Calories: 445
1 turkey sausage patty
2 farm fresh egg, over hard
Shredded cheese 
1 English muffin


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bar 


Meal 4
Calories: 780
2 cups, 2percent cottage cheese 
2 choc brownie protein bar


Meals 5
Calories: 476
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
1 cup almond milk
1 cup unsweetened coconut milk 


Meal 6
Calories: 280
2 cups Cambells chicken and corn chowder soup


Meal 7
Calories: 369
Green bell pepper
Yellow onion
Sliced mushrooms 
Beef shaved steak 
Provolone cheese 
Worcestershire sauce 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 



Had a kick ass day today. Much welcomed. Mentally on top of my game and physically excelling beyond expectations. Just one of those days when everything went right. 

Blasted shoulders and back today and Im without a doubt going to feel the repercussions over the next few days lol... tomorrow I gotta figure out how to get some legs in... extensions and curls will be doable... squatting movements or sleds, not so much... Im excited regardless. I miss hitting some legs. 

Gotta get up early so going to cut this one short. 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have had a good day today. Sun was shining bright, temperature was just right, work went smooth and I blew my shoulders and back up with low weight and strict movements... I can barely even lift my arms now... I feel amazing



8:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,174
Protein: 313
Carbs: 156
Fiber: 76
Sugar: 37
Fat: 132


Workout:

Straight bar cable upright rows
4 sets @
40lbs x 25reps 

Lateral dumbbell raises 
4 sets @
10lbs x 25reps

Dumbbell front raises
4 sets @
10lbs x 25reps

Face pulls with rope
3 sets @
30lbs x 25reps

Seated rows
3 sets @
40lbs x 25reps

Close grip lat pull downs
3 sets @
40lbs x 30reps

Straight arm lat pulldown 
3 sets @
40lbs x 30reps 

Back flys 
3 sets @
40lbs x 50reps 

Tbar rows
3 sets @
45 x 50 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 351

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 
125mg TestC
50mg NPP
12.5mg Aromasin 


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 621
1/2 breakfast sandwich 
2 farm fresh eggs 
1 slice Daves great seed bread
1/2 tbsp avocado oil mayo
1tbsp mustard
5tsp cholula hot sauce 
1/2 black angus burger patty and applewood smoked bacon 


Meal 2
Calories: 621
1/2 breakfast sandwich 
2 farm fresh eggs 
1 slice Daves great seed bread
1/2 tbsp avocado oil mayo
1tbsp mustard
5tsp cholula hot sauce 
1/2 black angus burger patty and applewood smoked bacon 


Meal 3
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bar 

Meal 4
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bar

Meals 5
Calories: 475
1 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, chocolate 
1 cup almond milk
1 cup unsweetened coconut milk 

Meal 6
Calories: 280
2 cups Cambells chicken and corn chowder soup

Meal 7
Calories: 369
Green bell pepper
Yellow onion
Sliced mushrooms 
Beef shaved steak 
Provolone cheese 
Worcestershire sauce 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 



Put a fork in the week cause its done. I was extra fast today and screwed myself out of hours lol... but thats ok. It worked out. Got invited to a retirement party for one of the engineers and I just happen to get off in time for that. So I made myself go and partake with a majority of people Ive never met but work with at the same company.. its not easy for me to do that stuff. I am very anti social. Unless at work, doing sales or put into a position where I need to turn on the charm... but I hate it lol. I feel very very awkward. It makes my skin crawl. 

Got through the day, made new work acquaintances and even had time for the gym. I really wanted to let the ponys loose. But I behaved. Just played around with toe positioning while being locked into the machines... actually quite surprising the difference I felt. Im going to for sure pay for today tomorrow. When Im waddling around like a penguin. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to get out of my comfort zone. To push myself into a situation that makes my skin crawl and knocks me off my game. Not to embarrass myself but to challenge myself. It always ends up an amazing experience after all is said and done. For this Im grateful to experience this sensation of the aftermath of discomfort. 



10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,127
Protein: 277
Carbs: 135
Fiber: 83
Sugar: 29
Fat: 156


Workout:

Leg extensions 
5 sets @
50lbs x 50reps (burned like hell) 
3 drop sets @
50lbs x 25reps, toes inward
40lbs x 25reps, toes outward
30lbs x 25reps, toes pointed
20lbs x 25reps, toes inward
10lbs x failure, every 3rd rep switch toe position 

Leg Curls
5 sets @
50lbs x 50reps
3 drop sets @
50lbs x 25reps, toes inward
40lbs x 25reps, toes outward
30lbs x 25reps, toes pointed
20lbs x 25reps, toes inward
10lbs x failure, every 3rd rep switch toe position 

Leg press machine 
5 sets @
50lbs x 50reps
3 drop sets @
50lbs x 25reps, toes inward
40lbs x 25reps, toes outward
30lbs x 25reps, toes pointed
20lbs x 25reps, toes inward
10lbs x failure, every 3rd rep switch toe position 

Weightless Squats
3 sets @ 100 squats

Weightless lunges
3 sets @ 25 lunges

Cardio, 30 min elliptical, had a hard time completing

----------


## Obs

I dont socialize well either boss. 

Its not fear or anxiety its just that I have seen peoples shit in large groups and I want no part of it. 

I have a political face and a work face. 
I prefer the work face. 
No way I would ever use the political face if I didnt have to. 

Every time I give normies a chance to be friends they wind up doing something spiteful. I don't forgive that. Then it turns into who is willing to go the distance with the spite and I am already cleaning up blood before they decide how far they will go and who the hell needs that shit?

----------


## Proximal

Passed on a retirement party tonight (the wife was "thrilled" going alone). 

You are a better man than I am.

----------


## Cowboymike

> I dont socialize well either boss. 
> 
> Its not fear or anxiety its just that I have seen peoples shit in large groups and I want no part of it. 
> 
> I have a political face and a work face. 
> I prefer the work face. 
> No way I would ever use the political face if I didnt have to. 
> 
> Every time I give normies a chance to be friends they wind up doing something spiteful. I don't forgive that. Then it turns into who is willing to go the distance with the spite and I am already cleaning up blood before they decide how far they will go and who the hell needs that shit?


I totally get that.. I think for me as well theres the I dont want to put any effort any more into building new relationships with strangers in real life... because unless its maybe someone at the gym or looks like they at least go to the gym or has a bunch of scars on their body, chances are its going to build a friendship/relationship with someone else who I dont have anything in common with... I bond through common interests.. lets go to the bull rider practice arena and watch. Lets go surf. Lets go to the gym. Lets cut loose last second and go camp a night in the woods... lets talk body building, health, bro science, just life shit... lets eat bbq and discover better ways to make our food taste better lol... 

Thats what makes it so simple in the forums. We already are able to bond over common interests. Personalities mashing together is just secondary... but its not the same in real life... we all already have our space here and we can come and go as we please. We can respond when we are able. Not really obligated or theres no real set expectations.. 

So its having to put in more work to meet new people to try to find the common ground in which to build... its a lot of work imo... and I hate wasting time. Im tired of making friends who are only temporary and not in for the long haul anyway. I have my handful who are. We are like family. Pick up where we left off no matter how much time goes by. No riffs, no resentments, just able to exist and everyone be totally fine with each other...

Some days I want to put in the work and meet new people... most other days I just dont want to put in the effort.. 

But like you I have my hats I can wear and no one would be the wiser.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Passed on a retirement party tonight (the wife was "thrilled" going alone). 
> 
> You are a better man than I am.


Lol man I hate it though  I catch myself looking at fire sprinkler piping more than tubing in to what they are saying...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 352

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 804
Jamaican jerked chicken hash
3 farm fresh eggs 
1 slice extra large sourdough toast


Meal 2
Calories: 729
1/3lb cheese burger 


Meal 3
Calories: 840
3 slices pepperoni pizza 


Meal 4
Calories: 520
24 red apple slices
4tbsp jiffy peanut butter 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 



Cheat day today... I did not hold back... I of course feel like complete shit though lol... my body is not happy with my food choices today and Im reminded as to why I dont like this everyday... so bloated its insane 

Woke up and hit some fasted cardio before I started my day... then pretty much ruined that lol.. got my errands ran and chores complete... thinking of heading off tomorrow to go feel how cold the river is... maybe... 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have gas in my insured vehicle so I can go anywhere I want and not have to walk to get there... 



10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,893
Protein: 146
Carbs: 283
Fiber: 26
Sugar: 63
Fat: 134


Workout:
Fasted Cardio
45min elliptical

----------


## Proximal

Cheeseburger & pizza? 

Dude?

Lol!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Cheeseburger & pizza? 
> 
> Dude?
> 
> Lol!


I paid dearly for it... Ill rethink cheat day back into a meal only and just throw pancakes into the mix lol... my entire body has been paying for those poor food choices...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 353

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
2iu HGH (2iu @ 330pm) 


Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 664
Jamaican jerked chicken hash
3 farm fresh eggs


Meal 2
Calories: 485
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter
1 cup organic coconut milk unsweetened 
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 


Meal 3
Calories: 220
2cups creamy corn and roasted red pepper soup


Meal 4
Calories: 520
24 red apple slices
4tbsp jiffy peanut butter 


Meal 5
Calories: 837
4 cups mixed salad
2 chicken enchiladas 
1 cup chili 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 



Sun rises a little earlier than I expected.. I would literally need to start at 330ish am to hike to my normal watch the sunrise spot... which means Id have to be up by 130 to leave my house by 230... not going to fit my schedule lol.. so I just got an easy quickie hike in and headed home for some left overs... took it easy today and finished up loose ends on chores from yesterday and then headed off to hang out with the kiddos at my adopted sisters house. They sure have a way to take over my brain and Im no longer stuck thinking about my shit. They slam me right into the present, into the here and now in an instant... funny how that works and how much life is just simple and good when focused on the now. 

Ready for the week, bring it on.. 

Got my sleep doctor and study from after work until Tuesday morning. Im sure Ill have time to come log at least ;0) 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the days when I get to spend time in little tyke land with my adopted nieces... life becomes so simple and meaningful by simply hearing them laughing and enjoying their moments... 



10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,726
Protein: 187
Carbs: 276
Fiber: 44
Sugar: 106
Fat: 107


Workout:
No gym today

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 354

Upon wake up: 
50mg Metoprolol 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
3iu HGH 
125mg TestC
50mg NPP
12.5mg Aromasin 
.25 caber

Dont have time to input the food for macros... but Im getting fat... time to put a stop to my over eating.. 

Meals:
Meal 1 
Calories: 
1 choc brownie protein bar
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 2
Calories: 485
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter
1 cup organic coconut milk unsweetened 
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 

Meal 3
Calories: 
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar 

Meal 4
Calories:
24 red apple slices
2 chic brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories:
2 cups cottage cheese
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 6
Calories:
2 choc ensure drinks

Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 

I bounced around the day like a dang ping pong ball... up to the border of the state.. down to the inner city to take the test... finished quicker than anticipated so I took the other test... finished that one with 30min left to spare... said screw it and took the underground test.. pass pass and pass... heres my $120 now make me an official license card please ;0) Im actually pretty proud of myself... despite it is stuff I should know because its my trade... but that was over 1500 pages of installation, maintenance and service code I had to study to pass these bad boys... I worked my ass off for over a week and now I officially hold more licenses than any other foreman at my company ;0) Theres only 2 more I can even get. Im going to get them just to get them. I grew up in this industry. The last 2 are a cakewalk. I save the easiest for last always. Even on my jobs. 



Anyway jammed to finish the rest of my work, then dentist appointment, then my car battery dies, so I get that handled, now all wired up for my sleep study...
Looking forward to a much less hectic day tomorrow ;0) 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have the ability to listen to my instincts. That I can trust myself enough to listen. 



10:00pm will be
Some narcotic sleeping pill theyre going to give me I guess 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 
Protein: 
Carbs: 
Fiber:
Sugar: 
Fat: 


Workout:
No time today 
No gym today

----------


## Obs

Congrats on the licensing

----------


## Proximal

Second ^^^^ that.

----------


## Family_guy

> Day 354
> 
> Upon wake up: 
> 50mg Metoprolol 
> 500mg L-Tyrosine 
> 1 serving liquid Turmeric 
> 3iu HGH 
> 125mg TestC
> 50mg NPP
> ...


Great job on the license cowboy! That’s awesome dude.

Where do you get your unflavored whey concentrate? I’ve never even heard of such a thing

----------


## GearHeaded

> I bounced around the day like a dang ping pong ball... up to the border of the state.. down to the inner city to take the test... finished quicker than anticipated so I took the other test... finished that one with 30min left to spare... said screw it and took the underground test.. pass pass and pass... heres my $120 now make me an official license card please ;0) Im actually pretty proud of myself... despite it is stuff I should know because its my trade... but that was over 1500 pages of installation, maintenance and service code I had to study to pass these bad boys... I worked my ass off for over a week and now I officially hold more licenses than any other foreman at my company ;0) Theres only 2 more I can even get. Im going to get them just to get them. I grew up in this industry. The last 2 are a cakewalk. I save the easiest for last always. Even on my jobs.


what seems like a different lifetime ago I was a pretty good Pipefitter and Boiler man myself (commercial hvac jobs mainly).. so we got something somewhat in common. ran my own company for 18 years. total respect for guys like you that work hard blue collar jobs and skilled trade jobs and still make it to the gym, train hard, and stick to your meal plans. its not easy to do. 

I would never be able to put on size spending 10 hours a day installing boilers and laying pipe all day (I have no clue how the hell Obs got so big doing the job he does as well,, hard ass work to work all day hard labor and still be able to grow)

----------


## Obs

> what seems like a different lifetime ago I was a pretty good Pipefitter and Boiler man myself (commercial hvac jobs mainly).. so we got something somewhat in common. ran my own company for 18 years. total respect for guys like you that work hard blue collar jobs and skilled trade jobs and still make it to the gym, train hard, and stick to your meal plans. its not easy to do. 
> 
> I would never be able to put on size spending 10 hours a day installing boilers and laying pipe all day (I have no clue how the hell Obs got so big doing the job he does as well,, hard ass work to work all day hard labor and still be able to grow)


I hit a wall. Weighed myself at 230 with a fullbelly. 
Feel depressed. Work keeps pushing harder as it gets hotter. Pissed at this barrier feel like a little bitch, want to runaway and join the circus.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Great job on the license cowboy! Thats awesome dude.





> Second ^^^^ that.





> Congrats on the licensing


Thank you guys ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

> Great job on the license cowboy! Thats awesome dude.
> 
> Where do you get your unflavored whey concentrate? Ive never even heard of such a thing


I actually have to buy it from amazon... nutricost makes it... i love it.

----------


## Cowboymike

> what seems like a different lifetime ago I was a pretty good Pipefitter and Boiler man myself (commercial hvac jobs mainly).. so we got something somewhat in common. ran my own company for 18 years. total respect for guys like you that work hard blue collar jobs and skilled trade jobs and still make it to the gym, train hard, and stick to your meal plans. its not easy to do. 
> 
> I would never be able to put on size spending 10 hours a day installing boilers and laying pipe all day (I have no clue how the hell Obs got so big doing the job he does as well,, hard ass work to work all day hard labor and still be able to grow)


Hell yeah brother! Pipefitters a pipefitter. You know it is ;0) 

Thats whats weird though for me... if I eat 3k calories a day, with full 8-10hour work day, with gym time... I gain bf back so quick... but Ive never been really big either though muscle-wise... 

Brother Born is not of this world...

----------


## Cowboymike

> I hit a wall. Weighed myself at 230 with a fullbelly. 
> Feel depressed. Work keeps pushing harder as it gets hotter. Pissed at this barrier feel like a little bitch, want to runaway and join the circus.


Glad to hear business picked up, sorry to hear youre mentally paying for it though... Im sure your water is drained and anything muscle will bounce right on back... if you joined the circus, you must get me a midget!

----------


## Obs

I will get you a midget like no other. 
I will get you a midget so short it cant hand you a beer; which i just ran out of. 
Switching to vodka. 

Should I have used a semicolon there? I dont know and that pisses me off.

----------


## Cowboymike

> I will get you a midget like no other. 
> I will get you a midget so short it cant hand you a beer; which i just ran out of. 
> Switching to vodka. 
> 
> Should I have used a semicolon there? I dont know and that pisses me off.


Youre the author... you can use any punctuation you damn well please ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 356

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
2iu HGH (2iu pre-workout)
50mg NPP
12.5mg Aromasin 


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 501
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter
1 cup organic coconut milk unsweetened 
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 


Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar 


Meal 3
Calories: 330
24 red apple slices
2 tbsp peanut butter 


Meal 4
Calories: 260
8oz chopped boneless skinless chicken thigh 


Meal 5
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bar 


Meal 6
Calories: 500
1 chicken burger patty
4 slices bacon
1 farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack 


Meal 7
Calories: 485
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter
1 cup organic coconut milk unsweetened 
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Got the day handled today. Met with a fire Marshall for a few hydrants to flow test for the county. He was cool AF, havent met this guy before. Itll be good to have a guy like this in my corner. Hes by the book like I like, but hes open to hearing options and the reasoning behind the thinking... because book or no book, the authority having jurisdiction, has the final say.. 

It felt good hauling the gear around and getting a workout on. I realized how out of shape Ive gotten in such a short time... how aggravating is that? We work our asses off and can lose our ground in just 4-5 weeks time lol.. moral of the story, gotta stay consistent. Maintain it or lose it. 

Got to the gym. Felt great. Went ahead and bumped up the weight to test things out. Stuck to the movements I know dont hurt my stomach. Still gotta stay good for just a little while longer. 

Im ready to blast off again. Time to put together the game plan and get my ass in gear to prepare ;0) 

Hope everyones had a kick ass day today and having a rocking badass week so far! 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for my shoes, boots and workout shoes... grateful that Im in a place today in life that I can afford such luxuries. I realize how much I have taken this for granted and havent really given this much thought until now. 



10:00pm will be
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,856
Protein: 315
Carbs: 113
Fiber: 86
Sugar: 54
Fat: 118


Workout:
All slow and controlled with flex n squeeze 

Cable flys:
Mid 
6 sets @
80lbs x 25reps

High
6 sets @
80lbs x 25 reps

Low
6 sets @
80 lbs x 25 reps

Champagnes 
5 sets @
50lbs x 25 reps

Decline dumbbell flys
4 sets @
35 lbs x 25 reps 

Decline champagnes
4 sets @
50lbs x 25 reps

Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @
35 lbs x 25 reps 

Took me an hour and 25 min though to complete... I gotta step it up

----------


## Obs

> Day 356
> 
> Upon wake up: 
> 500mg L-Tyrosine 
> 1 serving liquid Turmeric 
> 2iu HGH (2iu pre-workout)
> 50mg NPP
> 12.5mg Aromasin 
> 
> ...


Word to the wise... Never use a cordless impact on the bottom flange for mueller hydrants or extension risers. I have snapped several lol

Like the gratitude item as always. 

I have installed a few hundred hydrants. 
Hated leveling them but damn I was good at it. 
Me and boss alone would do four in a day sometimes on new install. 

Meanwhile a crew of four jagoffs would get one done. 
I always built them to the line "tee" outside the hole and set them all at once with a trackhoe. 

Other idiots were scared of fkin up on measurements and piece by piece put them together in the trench. 

I never had a leak on new install of any water main.
We were the first crew to leave a job in Gladstone without a leak in 13 years. We repeated that on every job including KC ductile iron. I was eccentric. 

Btw the milwakee fuel 1/2 inch bushless impact with 5.0 lithiulm ion batteries is the greatest impact I ever found for that work. 

They would run a 5 gallon bucket of bolts to 180ft lb or higher with less than two batteries. I soaked them in sandy and muddy water every day and put them up wet and they would not die. Miracle machine.


I was better at that job than any employed position I ever had. They should have paid me in pussy and gear bonuses.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Word to the wise... Never use a cordless impact on the bottom flange for mueller hydrants or extension risers. I have snapped several lol
> 
> Like the gratitude item as always. 
> 
> I have installed a few hundred hydrants. 
> Hated leveling them but damn I was good at it. 
> Me and boss alone would do four in a day sometimes on new install. 
> 
> Meanwhile a crew of four jagoffs would get one done. 
> ...


Lol @ busting flanges... I swear we are from the same cloth lol... Ive yet to get to tap into an under ground main to either feed a hydrant or even feed a new building for the fire riser I install... out here only the city is allowed to touch the mains... so they tap them, stub them up and then I get to take over. Every tap has to have a gate valve after it. Which obviously I dont mind since I gotta install after lol... but I end up putting 2 os&y valves with a dang double check back flow between in the fire vault, then a butterfly valve on the inside of the building on the riser itself... then over to their required gate valve after the tap... its crazy.. one effin line... 

I couldnt imagine running a line up from the underground tap that you had to level lol... that pipe is seriously the heaviest friggin pipe known to man... I cant lift a 10 stick by myself... I tried and thought I was going to blow out my butthole lol... its my goal though... just to show the others whos the mule of the bunch lol 

Ive actually and seriously was just eyeballing the Milwaukee!! Today at the shop!! Im so tired of the dewalts.. I break 2 a year easy... just through simple concrete I have to drill my anchors into...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 357

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
2iu HGH (2iu pre-workout)


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 501
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter
1 cup organic coconut milk unsweetened 
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar 

Meal 3
Calories: 540
24 red apple slices
2 cups cottage cheese

Meal 4
Calories: 670
5 farm fresh eggs
4 pepper jack cheese slices
5tbsp cholula 

Meal 5
Calories: 500
1 chicken burger patty
4 slices bacon
1 farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack 

Meal 6
Calories: 485
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter
1 cup organic coconut milk unsweetened 
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 



Another ass kicking day in the books. Flying high and on top of my game. I swear the ability to go to the gym directly affects my mental well being... I need that escape so much. I did not realize just how much though... how I feel this week compared to just 2 weeks ago, night and day difference.. 

Hammered through my day, then got in some shoulders and back and allowed myself to up the weight. I feel amazing. I feel worn out. But I feel friggin amazing. Im amazed at the human body and its intricate design. Its healing capabilities and every tiny thing that goes into its functioning... just plain wow man.. 



Daily gratitude item:
Today Im grateful for the fact I can eat the type of food I want to eat. That Im not forced to eat garbage due to financial restrictions. That I get to choose.



10:00pm will be
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,096
Protein: 320
Carbs: 123
Fiber: 54
Sugar: 67
Fat: 144


Workout:
All slow and controlled with flex n squeeze 

Warm up superset style, 1 rep each movement per round, 5-8 rounds per set. 
Dumbbell: lateral raise, front raise, front to high, front to mid, front to low
3 sets @ 
10lbs x 8 rounds
3 sets @
20lbs x 5 rounds

Seated cable rows
3 sets @
40lbs x 50 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps

Vbar pulldown
5 sets @
120lbs x 12 reps

Wide grip lat pull down
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 12 reps 

Underhand pulldown
3 sets @
80 lbs x 15 reps

Cable upright rows
3 sets @
80lbs x 15 reps

Back flys on machine 
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps 

Shoulder press machine 
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps 

Bent over rear delt raise
3 sets @
20lbs x 8 reps

Cable Straight arm push downs 
3 sets @
80lbs x 12 reps 

And Im fuggin toastadoodle... this will be painful tomorrow lol

----------


## Family_guy

> Lol @ busting flanges... I swear we are from the same cloth lol... I’ve yet to get to tap into an under ground main to either feed a hydrant or even feed a new building for the fire riser I install... out here only the city is allowed to touch the mains... so they tap them, stub them up and then I get to take over. Every tap has to have a gate valve after it. Which obviously I don’t mind since I gotta install after lol... but I end up putting 2 os&y valves with a dang double check back flow between in the fire vault, then a butterfly valve on the inside of the building on the riser itself... then over to their required gate valve after the tap... it’s crazy.. one effin line... 
> 
> I couldn’t imagine running a line up from the underground tap that you had to level lol... that pipe is seriously the heaviest friggin pipe known to man... I can’t lift a 10’ stick by myself... I tried and thought I was going to blow out my butthole lol... it’s my goal though... just to show the others who’s the mule of the bunch lol 
> 
> I’ve actually and seriously was just eyeballing the Milwaukee!! Today at the shop!! I’m so tired of the dewalts.. I break 2 a year easy... just through simple concrete I have to drill my anchors into...


What are those super heavy pipes made of?

----------


## Obs

> Lol @ busting flanges... I swear we are from the same cloth lol... I’ve yet to get to tap into an under ground main to either feed a hydrant or even feed a new building for the fire riser I install... out here only the city is allowed to touch the mains... so they tap them, stub them up and then I get to take over. Every tap has to have a gate valve after it. Which obviously I don’t mind since I gotta install after lol... but I end up putting 2 os&y valves with a dang double check back flow between in the fire vault, then a butterfly valve on the inside of the building on the riser itself... then over to their required gate valve after the tap... it’s crazy.. one effin line... 
> 
> I couldn’t imagine running a line up from the underground tap that you had to level lol... that pipe is seriously the heaviest friggin pipe known to man... I can’t lift a 10’ stick by myself... I tried and thought I was going to blow out my butthole lol... it’s my goal though... just to show the others who’s the mule of the bunch lol 
> 
> I’ve actually and seriously was just eyeballing the Milwaukee!! Today at the shop!! I’m so tired of the dewalts.. I break 2 a year easy... just through simple concrete I have to drill my anchors into...


https://www.google.com/shopping/prod...:1,prmr:1,cs:1

Get three 5.0 batterys. They hold charge twice as long as the standard 4.0's and they have a lot more ass. 

We put these things through hell turning buckets of 1-1/4" t-bolts every day.

I would have water blowing out the cooling vents in the sude and they just would not quit. 

Only one that broke we snapped the chuck off of so that tells you how powerful they are. 

No dewalt can touch them.

----------


## Obs

> What are those super heavy pipes made of?


Some ductile iron and some poly.

A 20' stick of 6" dia concrete lined ductile iron weighs 440-480lbs 
There is a huge variance because it is crudely made.

----------


## Obs

I screwed my back up lifting an 8 inch diameter 20 foot stick of c-900 poly. 

Only about 250 lbs. 
I lifted it without stiffening my core.

That was.... 8 years ago.
Still the very reason I cant deadlift

----------


## Cowboymike

> I screwed my back up lifting an 8 inch diameter 20 foot stick of c-900 poly. 
> 
> Only about 250 lbs. 
> I lifted it without stiffening my core.
> 
> That was.... 8 years ago.
> Still the very reason I cant deadlift


Lol I call them the black sticks of death.. luckily I only have to deal with 6 

Im going to submit the drill request to my boss ;0) its worth the price in the long run

----------


## Obs

> Lol I call them the black sticks of death.. luckily I only have to deal with 6” 
> 
> I’m going to submit the drill request to my boss ;0) it’s worth the price in the long run


Be certain to get the quick charger with a fan. 
They are amazing too. 
We set up a power inverter on our truck for it.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 358

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
2iu HGH (2iu pre-workout)
125mg TestC
50mg NPP
12.5mg Aromasin 


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 501
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter
1 cup organic coconut milk unsweetened 
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar 

Meal 3
Calories: 400
2 cups cottage cheese

Meal 4
Calories: 350
5 farm fresh eggs
5tbsp cholula 

Meal 5
Calories: 500
1 chicken burger patty
4 slices bacon
1 farm fresh egg
1 slice pepper jack 

Meal 6
Calories: 485
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter
1 cup organic coconut milk unsweetened 
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


I was above my game today... installed a whole house on my own. I do t get to do a lot of residential. But thanks to my light duty I got to do it today! Man doing plastic is easy work! Lol cut n glue. I can carry 210ft of pipe with one arm and on my shoulder lol.. it felt good to be productive though.. that house was booked for 3 days to install.. doneskis one day... I cant believe they charge 14k for that... now pay me my $175 after taxes lmao, good lawdy... what a profit margin huh? 

Felt good up n down the ladders all day. Decided to go ahead with legs today. I was going to wait until tomorrow... glad I didnt. It felt so good though that I may have over did things... Im much weaker though now... that was disappointing... but Ill get it back... my legs are betraying me now when I try to walk... they just kind of buckle under me.. like Im one of those old school toys where you press in the bottom and the figurine on top just kind of folds up all limp, then you release the bottom and it goes back to rigid and upright lol... I feel fan-fuggin-tastic... so glad BGT shared that video of the dude and his saying people were doing the incline leg press machine wrong.. I had no idea that you could hit both hams and quads on that machine!!! Its a whole new world for me!!! Yippee!!! 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be able to use the restroom on my own. That I have a functioning system that allows things to happen as is designed. Without bags, assistance or any problems.




10:00pm will be
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,636
Protein: 304
Carbs: 81
Fiber: 48
Sugar: 37
Fat: 116


Workout:
Incline leg press:
For Quads- feet up high
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 reps
3 sets @
630lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
540lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps
3 drop sets @
360lbs x 15 reps
270lbs x 15 reps
180lbs x 6 reps
90lbs x 4 reps 

For hamstrings and glutes- feet down low
4 sets @ 
450lbs x 6 reps
4 sets @
360lbs x 10 reps
4 sets drop sets @
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps
90lbs x 10 reps

Leg Extensions
5 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps

Leg Curls
5 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps 

And my legs are effin jello... I was on fire though... I didnt want to stop... but my legs are giving out on me just trying to walk... trying to step off a curb proved difficult as well lol

----------


## Obs

They better pay you like four guys

----------


## Cowboymike

> They better pay you like four guys


Yeah they definitely dont lol... but thats ok.. Im going to soak all this in until the feds are off my back... then itll all be worth it... its like when I was just starting out in a real life.. rock bottom and willing to do anything.. I was paid 10bucks an hour and swung a sledge, dug those ditches, paid the day labor I picked up from Home Depot for the boss more money each day than I got paid... but I learned everything from light electrical, to tiling, masonry, plastering and stucco, back yard remodeling, room additions, countertops, resurfacing cabinetry, woodworking, plumbing etc.... which later made me a living working for myself for quite a few years... making pretty damn good money... thats what I feel like this is.. training to bigger and better things ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 359

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
2iu HGH (2iu @ 5pm)
12.5mg Aromasin 


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 501
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter
1 cup organic coconut milk unsweetened 
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 788
Spanish omelette with ground beef
Sour cream
English muffin
Salsa 

Meal 3
Calories: 530
Southern fried chicken sandwich

Meals 4&5
Calories: 1,040
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter
3 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
2 cup frozen peaches
1 cup frozen strawberry
1 cup frozen pineapple chunks


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 



Crazy day today running errands and doing chores... treated myself to a nice breakfast and then a bomb ass chicken sandwich with cactus, bacon, grilled onions... yummm 




Ive been waddling around like a stiff legged penguin... I dont ever recall being this sore in my entire life... my whole body is just painfully sore.. feels fantastic!

Hope everyones having a kick ass weekend so far!



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have made a decision 15 years ago to stop being a extremely violent, lowlife scumbag piece of shit, poisoning my brain and body with toxic liquids and chemicals





10:00pm will be
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,859
Protein: 251
Carbs: 211
Fiber: 35
Sugar: 70
Fat: 115


Workout:
No gym today. My entire body is smoked.

----------


## Obs

Great accomplishments

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 360

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
2iu HGH (2iu pre-workout)


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 460
3 farm fresh eggs
2oz country pork sausage 
1 slice habanero cheese 


Meals 3&4
Calories: 980
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
4tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter
3 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
2 cup frozen peaches
1 cup frozen strawberry
1 cup frozen pineapple chunks

Meal 5
Calories: 778
1 beer brautworst
1 French roll
1 cup grilled onions, peppers, mushrooms
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 



Took it easy today. Sun was shining and I decided to get out of the house. Just a short drive to a nearby trailhead. Easy little hike in and a nice full river to kick off my boots and dip my feet in until the cold snow runoff becomes too much and I pull them out to warm in the sun.. bugs are out now unfortunately. But it was still cool.

My legs are still toast. Unbelievable how much so lol.. gotta give platelets tomorrow so itll be gym start on no restrictions starting Tuesday anyway ;0) finally made it to the end of this road! 

Already plotted and planned my bulk. Im already eating the calories lol.. Ill go ahead and kick things off the 17th. I gotta go get bloods done for trt doc anyway the 15th as well as the hgh separate testing Ill be doing on same morning. 

Im a little hesitant and fearful of putting on too much fluff.. but it is what it is I guess. Gotta fluff to grow right? Obviously my many many attempts to lean bulk hasnt doesnt work. So going to finally listen and just go for gold. Ignore the fluff. Cut it back down on the back end. See what happens ;0) 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be able to go into the forest and find quietness. That my mind is now trained to turn off and be present and in the moment. Only thoughts are of what my senses are inputting from my surroundings. No words in my thoughts. Just registering sensations... its probably one of the weirdest things I experience. Its like listening to your body communicate with itself without the pollution of voice speaking words in my thoughts... I dont know how to explain it. But its pretty friggin cool I think... weird, but cool. 



10:00pm will be
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,594
Protein: 242
Carbs: 172
Fiber: 28
Sugar: 73
Fat: 109


Workout:
6 miles easy paced hiking. Not a lot of elevation change.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 361 

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
2iu HGH (2iu @7pm)
12.5mg Aromasin 


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 460
3 farm fresh eggs
2oz country pork sausage 
1 slice habanero cheese 


Meals 3
Calories: 540
2 cups cottage cheese
24 red apple slices

Meal 4
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 6
Calories: 330
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Crazy busy day. Kept me out of the gym as I was back to back in appointments and platelet donations to phone calls... now just trying to unwind to prepare for some bed time... good day though. The summers already showing up it appears. About to break heat records all week I guess... warm up that river brother sun. So I can put my feet in without feeling like theyre going to snap off lol..

I have this sudden desire to go fishing... I dont know how really... but figure a cheap Walmart pole and some bait.. get my license there too... if I catch something great... if I dont, I can always roll into a fasting/meditation day/night in the Forest. Pretty weird though. Im not one who thinks about this kind of stuff lol... 

Tomorrow Im fully released from light duty and have full gym clearance with the exception of going crazy on deadlifts of squats... which i dont do anyway.. yet... 3 full months before Im released fully for anything and everything... but gtg tomorrow on rebuilding what Ive lost. 

I ordered some BPC for the elbow... and that already landed... Ace doesnt screw around lol... I was literally like how dafuq? Did he fly it over personally or what?!? Excited to start that tonight. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to get to have the chance to experience true friendship. Where time between talking doesnt matter, we can pick up where we left off as if it was only a day gone past, no expectations or resentments over petty shit. Just pure unfiltered, unconditional love towards another. No judgements, no heartburn. Just pure joy when I hear their voice... 



10:00pm will be
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,486
Protein: 274
Carbs: 103
Fiber: 71
Sugar: 55
Fat: 100


Workout:

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 362 

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
2iu HGH (2iu pre-workout)
125mg TestC
50mg NPP
12.5mg Aromasin 
500mcg BPC-157


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 460
3 farm fresh eggs
2oz country pork sausage 
1 slice habanero cheese 

Meals 3
Calories: 540
2 cups cottage cheese
24 red apple slices

Meal 4
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 6
Calories: 330
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 

Meal 7 
Calories: 180
1 1/2 jalapeño and chicken sausage
1 cup grilled peppers and onions 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Kicked ass today at work again. Last day of light duty and I went above and beyond to hammer home all projects entrusted upon me in the warehouse. The shop Forman is trying to talk me into coming in house full time. I couldnt do it though. I need to be in new places all the time to constantly switch things up. Its how my brain is wired. My adhd would destroy me in an idle setting... Im unmedicated and have been for a long time.. I learned how to somewhat manage it.. avoiding things like that is the ticket. Hes also a little difficult to deal with but Ive dealt with guys like him all my life so he doesnt get under my skin and his abrasive ways affect me in no way at all. Hes a good dude under the the frustrations he holds onto. Super smart, has an engineer kind of mind... if I was his boss Id be having him doing designing and fabrication. He has the brain for it. Guys like him need to be challenged daily. Or they get bored and resentful causing them to become abrasive and rude lol.. 

No more light duty... and my debut job is going to be on the coast tomorrow! Thank god, we are in this crazy heat wave right now. So Ill be working hard but at least I get to smell the ocean air and feel the breeze off of the water on my face... I miss the ocean so much. This summer Im going to the coast a lot. Zero fuks given ;0) 

Hit my sleep doc appointment and getting a sleep machine... doc told me that Im going to get big AF after Im sleeping right lmao!! He said to wait and see... so we shall see. I think he just sensed my not being very happy about it. Knew how to get me perked up lol... I guess the study showed me as stopping breathing 22 times an hour and my blood oxygen dipping to low 80s... which is quite an improvement from my past sleep studies actually... so I guess theres a silver lining if I cant be happy about not being fully resolved from my issues.. I just want to give my body the proper sleep it needs to heal and grow... thats my main objective. If I have to wear an air snorkel, then so be it. Im not fighting it. For now lol... I may get a second opinion though afterwards... this doc stated that my other sleep issues WILL most likely be resolved with preventing the apnea part... Im highly suspect of this statement though.. Ive had some pretty accredited specialist state otherwise... but hey, lets try one thing at a time right? 

Hit the gym and put in some arms... man I got some ground to cover to recover. But Im putting my head down and Im ready to fight, scratch and claw my way back up and excel past my old PRs. Effin elbow is really bugging me. Praying the bpc does its magic ;0)



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful that today I show up and give 100% of me in everything I do. Work, gym, home and with life. That Im learning discipline and consistently striving to better myself in all areas of life. Im finally maturing! Its only taken 42 years! Lol 



10:00pm will be
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,866
Protein: 312
Carbs: 120
Fiber: 87
Sugar: 62
Fat: 116


Workout:
Stand up dumbbell curls
1 set @
22.5lbs x 50 reps

4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps

3 sets @ 
40lbs x 10 reps

3 sets @
30lbs x 10 reps

Hammer curls
4 sets @
30lbs x 15 reps

Cross body hammer curls
3 sets @
25lbs x 15 reps

Cable curls 
4 sets @
60lbs x 10 reps 

Reverse curls
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Cable straight bar push downs 
4 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps

Cable rope push downs
4 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps

Cable tricep extensions 
4 sets @
80lbs x 15 reps 

Reverse cable push downs 
3 sets @
60lbs x 15 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 363

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
2iu HGH (2iu pre-workout)
12.5mg Aromasin 
500mcg BPC-157


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 450
Home made sausage egg and cheese mcmuffin 

Meals 3
Calories: 450
Home made sausage egg and cheese mcmuffin 

Meal 4
Calories: 400
2 cups cottage cheese

Meal 5
Calories: 600
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 6
Calories: 330
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 

Meal 7 
Calories: 570
3 choc brownie protein bar 

Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 

Good day today indeed. Perfect temp at the coast. The job was challenging but just enough to not be too much...

Got er done a bit late and was rushed to drive home and get my booty in the gym. Chest day today. Just plugging away. Not getting down on myself. Putting in the work, going to scooch my way forward if need be ;0) 

Happy hump day everyone!! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful my elbow has already improved dramatically. That there was a solution outside of these money hungry rip off doctors sending me on a wild goose chase at the expense of my suffering... grateful to have gotten to spend the day working at the beach. It was perfect out. I should have brought my surfboard and bought a new wetsuit to handle this cold water... 
waves were just turned on all day.. lines and lines and lines 





10:00pm will be
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,176
Protein: 325
Carbs: 133
Fiber: 102
Sugar: 30
Fat: 134


Workout: 
(everything slow and controlled with a flee at end of movement and keeping tension each rep)

Cable flys 
Warm up 
Mid 
1 set @ 
20lbs x 50 reps 
6 sets @ 
50lbs x 15 reps
1 set @
Drop set 
50lbs x 15 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps 
20lbs x 8 reps
10lbs x 8 reps 

High
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps
1 set @
Drop set 
50lbs x 15 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps 
20lbs x 8 reps
10lbs x 8 reps 

Low
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps
1 set @
Drop set 
50lbs x 15 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps 
20lbs x 8 reps
10lbs x 8 reps 

Champagne Press
4 sets @
50lbs x 10 reps 

Dumbbell press w/ twist-super set w/Svend press 
4 sets @
35lbs x 12 reps, 
10lb plate x 25 reps

Chest press machine 
5 sets @
Setting 10 x 12 reps

----------


## Family_guy

> Day 363
> 
> Upon wake up: 
> 500mg L-Tyrosine 
> 1 serving liquid Turmeric 
> 2iu HGH (2iu pre-workout)
> 12.5mg Aromasin 
> 500mcg BPC-157
> 
> ...


Wow what a beautiful pic

----------


## Proximal

Exactly ^^^ !

----------


## Cowboymike

> Wow what a beautiful pic


I could sit out on that porch in the rocking chair as long as that suns a shining... the Pacific North West has some of the most beautiful coastline.... it can be the most dangerous too though... I love the ocean. It takes me to a whole other existence. I cant even explain what I mean by that either lol.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 364

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
2iu HGH (2iu pre-workout)
125mg TestC
50mg NPP
12.5mg Aromasin 
500mcg BPC-157


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bar 

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4
Calories: 620
8oz boneless skinless chicken thigh
1 French roll
1tbsp avocado oil mayo
1 cup fire roasted peppers and onions 

Meal 5
Calories: 330
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 


Meal 6
Calories: 553
6oz pork carnitas 
1 cup fire roasted peppers and onions
1/4 cup cilantro 
1 lemon squeezed and pulp placed in mix 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Work was brutal thanks to the heat and having to run the pipe machine under no cover :0( but got it done and will be finishing it up tomorrow. I would of stayed later today but its a prevailing wage job, so no overtime allowed... 

Hit the gym and got in a fairly decent shoulders and back routine... I really wanted to get in more volume but I ran out of steam early on and fought to get through the whole routine.. Im feeling it for sure though.. everythings weak AF now... 

Tomorrow is leg day whoop whoop!! Going to take sat/sun off. Maybe hike my way to the blue pools and take a dip in some ice cold water. 

Im definitely ready to start my blast on Monday. Everythings falling together nicely. Im going to just go big on dosing and see how I respond to it. For science ;0) 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for water... water is life.. fresh, clean, delicious cold water... 



10:00pm will be
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,859
Protein: 311
Carbs: 121
Fiber: 88
Sugar: 30
Fat: 114


Workout: 
(everything slow and controlled with a flex at end of movement and keeping tension each rep)

Warm up supersets 
3 sets @
15lbs x 10 reps each 
Dumbbell lateral raise
Dumbbell front raise 
Dumbbell upright row
Bent over rear delt raise 

Machine shoulder press
3 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps

Cable upright row
4 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps 

Lying rear lateral raise
3 sets @
35lbs x 4 reps 

Close grip lat pull down
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Seated cable rows
4 sets @
120lbs x 12 reps

Wide grip lat pulldown
3 sets @ 
120lbs x 8 reps

Rear delt fly
3 sets @
120lbs x 15 reps

T-Bar row 
3 sets @ 
90lbs x 15 reps 

Straight arm push down
3 sets @
100lbs x 15 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 365!!!! 1 full year!! Committed to do a log for a year straight and did it!! 
Yahoo!!! Yippee!! One full year committed and logged!! Couple times outside of my control I couldnt (hospital stay) but I feel mighty proud I made it a whole year! 

(Even though I brought it over here well into it lol... but Im not done yet. Im just excited to have stuck to a lengthy goal) 

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 serving liquid Turmeric 
2iu HGH (2iu pre-workout)
12.5mg Aromasin 
500mcg BPC-157


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 380
2 choc brownie protein bar 

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4
Calories: 620
8oz boneless skinless chicken thigh
1 French roll
1tbsp avocado oil mayo
1 cup fire roasted peppers and onions 

Meal 5
Calories: 330
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 


Meal 6
Calories: 568
8oz organic ground beef 
1 cup fire roasted peppers and onions
1/4 cup cilantro 
1 lemon squeezed and pulp placed in mix 
3 hard taco shells 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Slam dunk on the week. Im riding high on the feel good scale. Im happy with my progress in healing thus far. It feels so awesome to get back in the gym in full force. To be smart about what Im trying to accomplish. Go clean or go home is my new motto. If I can pull clean, slow and controlled reps, Im dropping that shit to a weight I can. Theres been a huge difference in how Im feeling afterwards. 

Busted off with legs today. Man Im falling in love with leg day... I get the most enjoyment for some reason. I just feel so depleted and wrecked afterwards lol... wobbling back to the car. Cant go up the stairs to shower with out holding the handrails and using my upper body to get me there.. excited to be back on track to get back to where I was. And then some. 

Monday I start my blast... heres the layout ;0) 

Bulk W 1-15 
Bulk Sponsored by the ever gracious and generous King Leo & SpartaPharmaUSA. A huge thank you for the opportunity! (Minus the primo, dont try to order that just yet guys lol) 

Pulling bloods weeks 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30 (perfect chance to watch the difference over a good period of time) This is a personal test on my body that I will be watching closely. Im interested to see how it responds. The saturation levels over the whole time, utilizing the consistent dosing to get an accurate example. Does the Total T and free diminish? E levels consistent? A ton more questions I have in my notebook. From rbc, platelets, iron, rdw (without eq) etc etc etc 

I understand this will be very taxing on my system. Hence the consistent bloodwork to keep eyes on everything. But Im doing it. 

Pin EOD
Oils
TestC 1,000mg/W (week 1-15)
NPP 800mg/W (Week 1-15)
MastP 800mg/W (Week 1-15)
PrimoA 800mg/W (Week 1-23)
TestP 400/W (Week 16-23)
TrenA 800/ W (Week 16-23)
MastP 800/W (Week 16-23)

Orals
Dbol 50mg/D (Week 1-5)
Anavar 100mg/D (Week 11-15)
Proviron 50mg/D (Week 1-30)
Winny 100mg/D (Week 19-23)
Cialis 10mg/D (Week 1-15) 
Aromasin 25mg/D (Week 1-18)
Aromasin 12.5mg/D (Week 16-28)
Nolvadex 20mg/D (Week 1-28)
Caber 0.50mg/M&F (Week 2-25)
CY3 1 tab/day (Week 19-23)
T3 25mcg/day (Week 19-23)
T4 100mcg/day (Week 1-30)

HGH 4iu/D(split morning & preworkout)
BPC-157 500mcg/Day (weeks 1-4)

Trying to stay away from EQ this round but have plenty on hand to hit 600/week to keep the appetite up if necessary... but lately it doesnt appear to be a problem lol.. 

Calories:
Heavy work day + gym: 4,000 calories goal 

Light work day + gym day: 3200-3500 calories goal

Im weighing in @ 225lbs, est roughly 14-15%BF (gained 10lbs since hospital, pretty sure its all pure bf)would be nice to come in at 240 after all is said and done and hoping to be around 13%BF.. goals baby, goals. 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the wind blowing through the big tall tall trees full of leaves... how mesmerizing it can be just to listen to it as it moves and sways... watching it dance in the wind... to zone in completely on it and just allow it to take over whole mind and senses... wind chimes can do this to me too.. its like escaping while staying grounded. 



10:00pm will be
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157


Total water consumed until now:
2.75 gallons + 3 hydration packets 
Heavy work day today 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,874
Protein: 314
Carbs: 134
Fiber: 88
Sugar: 25
Fat: 109


Workout: 
(everything slow and controlled with a flex at end of movement and keeping tension each rep)

Incline leg press:
For Quads- feet up high
1 set @ 
90lbs x 50 reps
3 sets @
630lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
540lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps
3 drop sets @
360lbs x 15 reps
270lbs x 15 reps
180lbs x 6 reps
90lbs x 4 reps 

For hamstrings and glutes- feet down low
4 sets @ 
450lbs x 6 reps
4 sets @
360lbs x 10 reps
4 sets drop sets @
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps
90lbs x 10 reps

Leg Extensions
5 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps

Leg Curls
5 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps 

Calf extensions on leg press machine 
5 sets @
500lbs x 25 reps

----------


## Obs

> Daily gratitude item:
> Grateful for the wind blowing through the big tall tall trees full of leaves... how mesmerizing it can be just to listen to it as it moves and sways... watching it dance in the wind... to zone in completely on it and just allow it to take over whole mind and senses... wind chimes can do this to me too.. it’s like escaping while staying grounded.


Lmfao!
I was in a weeping willow today. 

I was cussing that fucking tree, the wind, the state of kansas, suburbia, johnson county motherfuckers, and every swinging dick that ever put up a privacy fence.

It was like being off the ground as a concerned fire breathing dragon.


Congrats on the anniversary cowboy!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Lmfao!
> I was in a weeping willow today. 
> 
> I was cussing that fucking tree, the wind, the state of kansas, suburbia, johnson county motherfuckers, and every swinging dick that ever put up a privacy fence.
> 
> It was like being off the ground as a concerned fire breathing dragon.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the anniversary cowboy!


Lol we all find our zones when and where we can my brother ;0) 

Youd make a bad ass dragon ;0)

Thank you brother!

----------


## Proximal

Have only been following for a brief time, but damn - a year!

Nice!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Have only been following for a brief time, but damn - a year!
> 
> Nice!


It started on another site.. I just use one log entry and change some things up here and there. Other than that its pretty much one log per day, copy and paste 

It was a commitment I made to myself to do a log for a year... and I did ;0) 

Im just going to keep going at this point though... because it keeps me in check as accountable lol

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 366

Just a quick entry. Just got home from a busy pre-fathers day gig with friends a river and bbq.. I ate like a champ, mainly meats. 

No gym today, just errands, chores and then off to have fun all day and night ;0) 

Happy Fathers Day everyone! 


Grateful for good eats, good friends and little kids to show me how its done to live in the moment, for the moment. Purely and truly they live life like this... I hope to master this.

----------


## Obs

> Day 366
> 
> Just a quick entry. Just got home from a busy pre-fathers day gig with friends a river and bbq.. I ate like a champ, mainly meats. 
> 
> No gym today, just errands, chores and then off to have fun all day and night ;0) 
> 
> Happy Father’s Day everyone! 
> 
> 
> Grateful for good eats, good friends and little kids to show me how it’s done to live in the moment, for the moment. Purely and truly they live life like this... I hope to master this.


Happy fathers day cowboy

----------


## Cowboymike

> Happy fathers day cowboy


Happy Fathers Day my brother! I hope you had a good day today!!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 367

Decided to keep today a simple log day too ;0) Since starting tomorrow its back to a strict program...

Today was full of more bbq, chores and meal prep (going to be a boring week food wise.. Im going to have to do a lot of same stuff everyday during this bulk) Ill be switching up mainly the post workout meal and most likely will just be the protein portion that I switch up... we shall see... 

I have my routines lined out, mixes mixed and ready to go. Ill be pinning upon wakeup and again pre-workout on pin days... 1/2 n 1/2... its a lot to do all at once.

Ill adjust macros after re-assessment in a few weeks. 

Today was a mellow day, hope yall fathers out there had a good day! My little sprout almost made this grown ass man shed a tear with her words. Such a good human she is. Today my gratitude is for being blessed with such an amazing child.. whos not a child anymore lol... it blows me away such sweet soul spawned from me. Cards were stacked against her in life. She came out on the other side perfectly perfect in her fathers eyes. ;0) 

Back in the saddle, ready to rock! Its on and Im super excited.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 368

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2iu HGH 
500mcg BPC-157
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH 
50mg DBol 
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA


Intra-workout
1 serving EAAs Max 


Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 540
2 cups cottage cheese 
24 red apple slices 

Meals 3
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
1 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 568
8oz boneless skinless chicken thigh
1 sirachi low carb wrap 
1/3cup shredded Mexican cheese 
1 cup chopped yellow onion
4 tsp cholula hot sauce 
1/2 cup sliced mushrooms 
1 medium bell pepper sliced long 

Meal 6
Calories: 600
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
0.2 cup organic steel cut oats
2 cups daybreak organic fruit blend 

Meal 7
Calories: 611
My try @ a taco bowl lol 
1 cup fire roasted bell peppers and onion
0.2 cup chopped cilantro 
8oz organic lean ground beef 
1 cup seeds of change Quinoa & brown rice with garlic


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


I love the already saturated from trt now lets roll into a full blown cycle benefits ;0)
Came out of the gate swinging. I got a little bit more volume than I intended today, but I had the energy to burn and the calories and nutrition to back it up. So I let it loose. Now we shall see what this does soreness-wise. Perfect test to see! Im going for soreness. So if its not too bad, Ill drop volume and go for more weight to keep me in that 8-10 (have to work for them) rep range. My focus isnt strength this cycle. My goal is mass. So I want to damage and repair more than climb that numbers ladder with the weights. Ill focus on strength next time. My body tends to adapt fairly quickly to volume routines though. So I have to mix it up in order to keep me on my toes. 

Felt great indeed! Not looking forward to that dbol water fluff thats about to come within the next week.. but I know like all the other times itll tone back down within 3 weeks. Ill keep close tabs on the ticker and ensure my fluids are up to snuff to keep me hydrated. I chose the dbol because even though Im not going for strength gains necessarily, I do have ground to recover and get back to at least. Dbol helps me with that and so making putting up with the water worth it to me. As the strength will stick moving forward into week 5 and beyond. 

Work was moderate so I kept my calories in line with my guesstimate output. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for alone time. I know Ive said this one before. But its really something Ive been enjoying to have. It helps me to think without distractions and alleviate frustrations from said distractions. 


10:00pm will be
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
25mg Aromasin 
20mg Nolvadex 



Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons + 2 hydration packets 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,675
Protein: 382
Carbs: 262
Fiber: 114
Sugar: 104
Fat: 116


Workout: 

Arm Day

Preacher Curls w/easy bar fixed weight
1 set @
40lbs x 50 reps 
3 sets @
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps
1 set @
40lbs to failure 

Sit down tricep machine
1 set @
40lbs x 50 reps 
1 set @
180lbs x 2 reps 
1 set @
160lbs x 2 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 12 reps
3 drop sets @
100 x 10 reps
80 x 10 reps
60 x 8 reps
40 x 8 reps 
20 x failure 

Stand up dumbbell curls
1 set @
15lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets
50lbs x 10 reps
3 sets
40lbs x 10 reps 

Stand up hammer curls
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Stand up cross body hammer curls
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Reverse curls with straight bar
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Wrist curls with straight bar
4 sets @
60lbs x 10 reps

Cable rope tricep push down
3 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
100lbs x 8 reps 

Cable straight bar push down 
3 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps

Reverse cable straight bar pull down
3 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 369

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2iu HGH 
500mcg BPC-157


Pre-workout:
Meal 5
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH 
50mg DBol 


Intra-workout
1 serving EAAs Max 


Post-workout
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meals:

Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 540
2 cups cottage cheese 
24 red apple slices 

Meals 3
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
1 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 568
8oz boneless skinless chicken thigh
1 sirachi low carb wrap 
1/3cup shredded Mexican cheese 
1 cup chopped yellow onion
4 tsp cholula hot sauce 
1/2 cup sliced mushrooms 
1 medium bell pepper sliced long 

Meal 6
Calories: 600
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
0.2 cup organic steel cut oats
2 cups daybreak organic fruit blend 

Meal 7
Calories: 716
1 cup fire roasted bell peppers and onion
8oz Sword Fish 
1 cup seeds of change Quinoa & brown rice with garlic
Puréed and mixed as a sauce:
0.2 cup chopped cilantro 
1 peeled small lemon
1tbsp avocado mayo
1oz minced garlic 
8tbsp chopped fine Jalapeños 
1 splash teriyaki sauce 
1 splash Worcestershire sauce 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


I am completely wiped out today. I slept horribly so last night. Was under intense pressure and stress for 6 straight hours at work. My cortisol levels through the roof... drained me physically as well as mentally. 

I got to the gym and busted out a chest routine. Felt good to get the blood pumping I wont lie... so I just ran with it. I did not do my whole routine. I realize it was a bit ambitious for someone trying to ease his way back into it lol.. thats ok, Ill get there. It took me over an hour to complete what I did... I have an hour goal at the gym each day I work out.. so I need to get to a point where my rest between sets without sacrificing volume is lowered significantly. 

My eyes are so heavy. I predict bedtime following me soon. 

Ps my little sauce for the sword fish, epically and magically delicious ;0) 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to see the value in maintaining a positive attitude as much as humanly possible. To understand I am human and I will have success in my venture along with learning opportunities. Progress, not perfection ;0) 


8:00pm will be
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
25mg Aromasin 
20mg Nolvadex 



Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,780
Protein: 380
Carbs: 281
Fiber: 119
Sugar: 109
Fat: 123


Workout: 

Chest Day

Mid range cable cross over (aka cable flys)

1 set @
20lbs x 50 reps 
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

High range cable cross over 
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

Low range cable crossover
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps 

Rest are Supersets:
Flat bench dumbbell press with twist & Svend Press with 10lb plate 
4 sets @
50lbs/10lbs x 15 reps each

Champagne Press & dumbbell flys
4 sets @
50lbs/50lbs x 10 reps each

Incline dumbbell press with twist & champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs/50lbs x 10 reps each 

Decline dumbbell flys & Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @
35lbs/35lbs x 15 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 370

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2iu HGH 
500mcg BPC-157
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 5
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH 
50mg DBol 
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA


Intra-workout
1 serving EAAs Max + hydration packet


Post-workout
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meals: Repeated yesterdays menu ;0) delicious! 

Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 540
2 cups cottage cheese 
24 red apple slices 

Meals 3
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
1 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 4
Calories: 568
8oz boneless skinless chicken thigh
1 sirachi low carb wrap 
1/3cup shredded Mexican cheese 
1 cup chopped yellow onion
4 tsp cholula hot sauce 
1/2 cup sliced mushrooms 
1 medium bell pepper sliced long 

Meal 5
Calories: 600
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
0.2 cup organic steel cut oats
2 cups daybreak organic fruit blend 

Meal 6
Calories: 716
1 cup fire roasted bell peppers and onion
8oz Sword Fish 
1 cup seeds of change Quinoa & brown rice with garlic
Puréed and mixed as a sauce:
0.2 cup chopped cilantro 
1 peeled small lemon
1tbsp avocado mayo
1oz minced garlic 
8tbsp chopped fine Jalapeños 
1 splash teriyaki sauce 
1 splash Worcestershire sauce 

Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


What a day! Goodness it was hot up in the ceiling of this oldschool warehouse I had to run new lines up in.. needless to say I was tested on every level today. Im so wiped out. Another horrible sleep night... Im kind of really wanting my little machine to be in my hands already... Im ready and willing to do anything st this point. I just need to get good sleep. 

Made myself go to the gym. My head was sure trying to talk me out of it though lol.

Busted out shoulders and back today. Things felt good indeed. I couldnt complete my whole routine though. But again, thats ok for now. The goal right now is just to build back up. Ill get there. 

Im wiped, looking forward to a good nights sleep. Ill try a bit of meditation tonight before bed. See if that helps any. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have good clean and healthy food in my refrigerator. That I can have a nice healthy snack anytime I feel like having one. That if Im hungry I can just simply open up the fridge and grab me anything in there that I want. 


9:00pm will be
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
25mg Aromasin 
20mg Nolvadex 



Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons + 1 hydration pack


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,780
Protein: 380
Carbs: 281
Fiber: 119
Sugar: 109
Fat: 123


Workout: 
Shoulders and back

Warm up superset w/dumbbells 
One of each, repeat all to complete 1 rep count:
Lateral Raise
Front Raise
Front high lateral raise
Front shoulder height raise
Front to mid height raise 
Internal rotation 
Lateral raise
3 sets @
15lbs x 8 reps (rotations) 

Cable upright rows
1 warm up set @
50lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Seated cable rows 
4 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

Machine shoulder press 
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Close grip lat pull down
4 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps

Underhand pull downs 
4 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps 

TBar Rows
4 sets @ 
135lbs x 10 reps

Seated Rear delt fly
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Arnold press
4 [email protected]
35lbs x 10 reps 

One arm upright row
4 sets @
25lbs x 8 reps

----------


## Proximal

Always nice checking in here. 

Fresh food in the fridge? Can it really be any better than that? 

Keep at it.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Always nice checking in here. 
> 
> Fresh food in the fridge? Can it really be any better than that? 
> 
> Keep at it.


No sir... and being able to have at it anytime I choose too... Im writing to a dude whos doing life in prison... who would kill (again lol jkjk... well he did, but it was a gang banger not for food in a fridge) for that ability again... his letters give me a lot to be grateful for... helps highlight things I take for granted on my day to day.. like fresh food in the fridge... taking a shit behind a closed door and not next to someones bed... access to weights and the gym.. instead of broomsticks and trash bags filled with water...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 371

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
1 - 5-HTP 
2iu HGH 
500mcg BPC-157


Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH 
50mg DBol 


Intra-workout
1 serving EAAs Max + hydration packet


Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Getting burned out on my lunch wrap already lol... one more to eat tomorrow! 

Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 540
2 cups cottage cheese 
24 red apple slices 

Meals 3
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
1 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 568
8oz boneless skinless chicken thigh
1 sirachi low carb wrap 
1/3cup shredded Mexican cheese 
1 cup chopped yellow onion
4 tsp cholula hot sauce 
1/2 cup sliced mushrooms 
1 medium bell pepper sliced long 

Meal 6
Calories: 600
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
0.2 cup organic steel cut oats
2 cups daybreak organic fruit blend 

Meal 7
Calories: 766
1 cup seeds of change Quinoa & brown rice with garlic
2tbsp teriyaki sauce 
7oz wonder noodles (thrive market)
0.2cup frozen organic kale
0.2tbsp better than bullion 
1 cup stir fry veggies
8oz shaved beef 



Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 



Today beat my ass 3 ways to Sunday... my goodness... I could not get momentum. I could not seem to wake up. Had a lot of trouble thinking clearly or precisely. Tripled my workload by making stupid mistakes or not efficiently utilizing my time and trips up and down the stairs and ladders. Ended up multiple times up in the cramped and itchy hot attic just to have to reverse my big ass back out backwards and work my way down the ladder to my work area... just to see after I got all the way back into my spot after I forgot something as stupid as my tape measure... very frustrating day for me... 

Went to the gym to bust off some legs and just finished beating my ass into the ground... Im worn out. My whole body is depleted. I cant seem to stay hydrated today. 

Its ok though. These days happen. Best thing to do is get a good nights sleep, leave today in today and Ill focus on the day ahead of me if I get the opportunity to wake up tomorrow. 

Almost Friday! Yahoo! 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for my knife set... Cutco... its the one thing I have left from when I use to make shit ton of money... Ive held on to them this whole time. They are truly the best knives though. They stand the test of time. 



9:00pm will be
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
25mg Aromasin 
20mg Nolvadex 



Total water consumed until now:
2.75 gallons + 2 hydration pack


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,830
Protein: 384
Carbs: 276
Fiber: 116
Sugar: 111
Fat: 124


Workout: 
Leg day
20 min warm up stretches 

Leg Extension 
1 set @
50lbs x 50 reps
3 sets @
150 x 10 reps
3 sets @
135 x 10 reps
3 sets @
120 x 10 reps
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps 

Leg Curls 
3 sets @
160lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
140lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps 
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps 

Angled leg press (high for Quads)
1 set @
90lbs x 50 reps 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
450lbs x 15 reps
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Angled leg press (low for Hamstrings/glutes)
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Weighted Lunges (dumbbells)
3 sets @
45lbs x 12 reps

Squats (dumbbells)
3 sets @
50lbs x 12 reps

Weighted step ups (dumbbells) 2ft platform 
3 sets @ 
45lbs x 10 reps

----------


## Old Duffer

Cutco is awesome!

----------


## Proximal

> No sir... and being able to have at it anytime I choose too... Im writing to a dude whos doing life in prison... who would kill (again lol jkjk... well he did, but it was a gang banger not for food in a fridge) for that ability again... his letters give me a lot to be grateful for... helps highlight things I take for granted on my day to day.. like fresh food in the fridge... taking a shit behind a closed door and not next to someones bed... access to weights and the gym.. instead of broomsticks and trash bags filled with water...


Well, those too in addition to fresh food in the fridge . . . . . no argument here.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 372

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2iu HGH 
500mcg BPC-157
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA


Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH 
50mg DBol 
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
1 serving EAAs Max + hydration packet

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Repeat of yesterdays meals. 

Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 540
2 cups cottage cheese 
24 red apple slices 

Meals 3
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
1 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 568
8oz boneless skinless chicken thigh
1 sirachi low carb wrap 
1/3cup shredded Mexican cheese 
1 cup chopped yellow onion
4 tsp cholula hot sauce 
1/2 cup sliced mushrooms 
1 medium bell pepper sliced long 

Meal 6
Calories: 600
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
0.2 cup organic steel cut oats
2 cups daybreak organic fruit blend 

Meal 7
Calories: 766
1 cup seeds of change Quinoa & brown rice with garlic
2tbsp teriyaki sauce 
7oz wonder noodles (thrive market)
0.2cup frozen organic kale
0.2tbsp better than bullion 
1 cup stir fry veggies
8oz shaved beef 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Week is done! Bam boom chang! Tomorrow Im disappearing deep into the forest. Heading out early and taking advantage of 15 hours of sunlight... its on like donkey kong. Im bringing extra food and Ill be by fresh river water all day, so bringing my water straws and going to make a long trip out of it hopefully ;0) 

Everything on my body is sore sore sore... except my abs... so just abs and one back exercise with a little cardio today... still felt sluggish. I came armed with monsters today and regretted drinking a second one... very stupid. I havent had caffeine in quite some time... oh well lol...

I got everything in early, going to take the wife out for a date night. Happy Friday everyone! Hope everyone had a great week! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to finally finish that job I was on.. 



10:00pm will be
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
25mg Aromasin 
20mg Nolvadex 



Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,830
Protein: 384
Carbs: 276
Fiber: 116
Sugar: 111
Fat: 124


Workout: everythings super sore... so only thing left thats not is abs n lower back ;0) 

Abs Misc Workout with a lower back test 

Everything body weight only 

Back extensions/Roman chair 
4 sets of 30reps

Crunches
4 sets of 50reps

Leg raises 
4 sets of 50reps

Hanging leg raises with twist 
4 sets 20

Roman Chair Side Bends
4 sets of 20 

Decline Sit ups 
4 sets of 20

45 min Elliptical

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 373

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2iu HGH 
500mcg BPC-157


Pre-hike
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
50mg DBol 


Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 540
4 farm fresh eggs 
2 turkey sausage patty 

Meals 3
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 1,450
Cheeseburger and fries 

Meal 5
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 

Meal 6
Calories: 610
1 cup seeds of change Quinoa & brown rice with garlic
2tbsp teriyaki sauce 
7oz wonder noodles (thrive market)
0.2cup frozen organic kale
0.2tbsp better than bullion 
1 cup stir fry veggies
8oz shaved beef 
1 yellow onion chopped 



Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Great day today. Weather was perfect. Hardly any bugs out at the higher altitude. It was the perfect choice. Hit an easy 2 mile waterfall hike with the wife and then I needed more. So we picked a time and split our ways to meet back later. Armed with my map and compass I went on my merry way. The rivers are SO full. Waterfalls are so powerful and the biggest Ive ever seen. 

Hit the town out there for a cheat meal burger and fries and just guessed he macros on it.. 

Putting a cap on this day and planning on complete rest tomorrow. Other than chores of course 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the Forest and all that dwells within it. For the peace it offers if I just listen and turn my head off to listen. Grateful for the soul food I exit with. 



10:00pm 
2iu hgh
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
25mg Aromasin 
20mg Nolvadex 



Total water consumed until now:
2.5 gallons + hydration packet 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,752
Protein: 293
Carbs: 163
Fiber: 48
Sugar: 43
Fat: 207


Workout:
Warmed up with easy 2 mile water fall hike... split from the wife and went off on my own... turned it into a 12 mile loop, 1800ft elevation change @ 4500ft.. because I know how to use old school maps for use in places where cell phones dont work lol

----------


## Proximal

Cowboy, what would the water temp be in that beautiful place?

That is heaven!

----------


## Cowboymike

> Cowboy, what would the water temp be in that beautiful place?
> 
> That is heaven!


The water is in the low 50s right now. Higher up is high 40s... so much snow this year that Im sure it wont warm up until early September and itll still be cold af lol... its nice though because my water is fed from the river and its always like its out of the fridge

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 374

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2iu HGH 
500mcg BPC-157
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

@3:30pm
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH 
50mg DBol 
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

@10:00pm 
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1 & 2
Calories: 826
2serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
2 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
2 cup organic coconut milk
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 
2 cups organic daybreak blend mixed fruit 

Meal 3 
Calories: 540
4 farm fresh eggs 
2 turkey sausage patty 
5 tbsp cholula hot sauce 

Meal 4
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 540
4 pieces Southwest chicken bites 

Meal 6
Calories: 570
3 cup seedless watermelon
2 tbsp jiffy peanut butter
24 red apple slices 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Not even sore from yesterday! Thats good news! Now I just have to condition these lungs for the higher altitude and Im gtg ;0) 

My body is rested and ready for a complete butt kicking this week. Elbow feels like nothing was ever wrong and Im ready to let the best out of the cage going into week 2... 

Hope everyone had a fantastic weekend! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful that all my bills are met and paid for the month. It was tight, but its covered. Now to start nailing down next month (but a week ahead of the game) 



10:00pm will be
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
25mg Aromasin 
20mg Nolvadex 



Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,876
Protein: 234
Carbs: 175
Fiber: 49
Sugar: 127
Fat: 136


Workout:
Complete rest day

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 375

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2iu HGH 
500mcg BPC-157


Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH 
50mg DBol 
10mg Cialis


Intra-workout
1 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
24oz water

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 540
2 cups cottage cheese 
24 red apple slices 

Meals 3
Calories: 400
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
1 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 318
2 cup raw celery sticks cut in 1/2
2 stuffed chicken jalapeño bites


Meal 6
Calories: 600
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
0.2 cup organic steel cut oats
2 cups daybreak organic fruit blend 

Meal 7
Calories: 790
2 brautworst sausage 
1 cup seeds of change, Quinoa & Brown Rice w/garlic
1 cup fire roasted bell peppers and onion. 



Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Im beat. Crazy day at work and then I got in some arms after at the gym. Tomorrows going to be another crazy one... 

Sorry so short, no real update though. Other than I think Ill skip doing arms specifically, for the next couple week and concentrate on everything else to allow my elbow a better healing time without aggravation. Bis n Tris get worked in other movements anyway. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful I got to wake up today and have a chance to make it the best day that I could. 



10:00pm will be
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
25mg Aromasin 
20mg Nolvadex 



Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,604
Protein: 324
Carbs: 233
Fiber: 103
Sugar: 95
Fat: 142


Workout:

Arm Day

Preacher Curls w/easy bar fixed weight
1 set @
40lbs x 50 reps 
3 sets @
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps
1 set @
40lbs to failure 

Sit down tricep machine
1 set @
40lbs x 50 reps 
1 set @
180lbs x 2 reps 
1 set @
160lbs x 2 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 12 reps
3 drop sets @
100 x 10 reps
80 x 10 reps
60 x 8 reps
40 x 8 reps 
20 x failure 

Stand up dumbbell curls
1 set @
15lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets
50lbs x 10 reps
3 sets
40lbs x 10 reps 

Stand up hammer curls
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Stand up cross body hammer curls
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Reverse curls with straight bar
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Wrist curls with straight bar
4 sets @
60lbs x 10 reps

Cable rope tricep push down
3 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
100lbs x 8 reps 

Cable straight bar push down 
3 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps

Reverse cable straight bar pull down
3 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 376

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2iu HGH 
500mcg BPC-157
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH 
50mg DBol 
10mg Cialis
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
1 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 540
2 cups cottage cheese 
24 red apple slices 

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
1 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 390
12oz Boneless, Skinless, Chicken Thigh

Meal 6
Calories: 600
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
0.2 cup organic steel cut oats
2 cups daybreak organic fruit blend 

Meal 7
Calories: 660
12oz Boneless, Skinless, Chicken thigh 
1 cup seeds of change, Quinoa & Brown Rice w/garlic
1 cup fire roasted bell peppers and onion. 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Today was a physically rich kind of day.. definitely felt a bit of fatigue. 

Got my butt to the gym regardless. Brought my routine on paper so I didnt try to cheat myself and cut things short lol... really been dragging butt lately though. My sleep issues are really taking a toll on me. I concentrated hard on my movements and Im really trying to practice the whole mind/muscle connection aspect I hear everyone talk about.. I havent experienced this yet I dont think... I get in my zones, but I havent been able to lock in mind/muscle zone just yet... 

Theres been a complete flip flop of faces at the gym... the regulars I havent seen for a minute.. but theres a whole new crew of new faces... its kind of weird.. its not even New Years! Lol

Hope everyone had a good day today! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for massages. Especially from a highly skilled therapist whos a master at their craft... 



9:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
25mg Aromasin 
20mg Nolvadex 



Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,546
Protein: 408
Carbs: 219
Fiber: 98
Sugar: 89
Fat: 106


Workout:

Chest Day

Mid range, cable cross over
1 set @
20lbs x 50 reps 
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

High range cable cross over 
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

Low range cable crossover
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps 

The rest are supersets:
Flat bench dumbbell press with twist & Svend Press with 10lb plate 
4 sets @
50lbs/10lbs x 15 reps each

Champagne Press & dumbbell flys
4 sets @
50lbs/50lbs x 10 reps each

Incline dumbbell press with twist & champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs/50lbs x 10 reps each 

Decline dumbbell flys & Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @
35lbs/35lbs x 15 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 377

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2iu HGH 
500mcg BPC-157

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH 
50mg DBol 
10mg Cialis


Intra-workout
1 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk


Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 540
2 cups cottage cheese 
24 red apple slices 

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
1 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 390
12oz Boneless, Skinless, Chicken Thigh

Meal 6
Calories: 600
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
0.2 cup organic steel cut oats
2 cups daybreak organic fruit blend 

Meal 7
Calories: 870
12oz Boneless, Skinless, Chicken thigh 
1 cup seeds of change, Quinoa & Brown Rice w/garlic
1 cup fire roasted bell peppers and onion. 
3 farm fresh eggs scrambled and mixed in 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Man Im struggling in the endurance department... I think my biggest hurdle on this come back isnt necessarily loss of strength... because there was definitely loss of strength, just not as bad as I thought... but its the muscle endurance aspect. I get worn out at work. Up and down the ladders and pushing and pulling the wrenches.. I get worked over fairly quickly now.. then at the gym Im having to fight for my reps..

I understand I cant just pick up where I left off. Im more in frustration mode as it didnt feel like it was that long of a time off... 

So, note to self, endurance will be more of an issue than strength loss if taking 4-6 weeks off from the gym... 

But hey, we learn, we grow, we learn some mo ;0) 

Shoulders and back tonight. When my endurance builds up Im going to go ahead and split these into separate days. 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for thunder storms... finally got a good one tonight.. its been years since Ive been in one... Im grateful for having the working senses, in order to enjoy the storm. 



9:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
25mg Aromasin 
20mg Nolvadex 



Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,756
Protein: 426
Carbs: 219
Fiber: 98
Sugar: 89
Fat: 122


Workout:

Shoulders and back

Warm up superset w/dumbbells 
One of each, repeat all to complete 1 rep count:
Lateral Raise
Front Raise
Front high lateral raise
Front shoulder height raise
Front to mid height raise 
Internal rotation 
Lateral raise

3 sets @
15lbs x 8 reps (rotations) 

Cable upright rows
1 warm up set @
50lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Seated cable rows 
4 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

Machine shoulder press 
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Close grip lat pull down
4 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps

Underhand pull downs 
4 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps 

TBar Rows
4 sets @ 
135lbs x 10 reps

Seated Rear delt fly
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Arnold press
4 [email protected]
35lbs x 10 reps 

One arm upright row
4 sets @
25lbs x 8 reps

----------


## Proximal

Cowboy, does the t-4 liquid ever bother your stomach (heart burn or nausea).

Been on it for about a month (along with Dbol though), and sometimes the nausea is crazy. TY.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Cowboy, does the t-4 liquid ever bother your stomach (heart burn or nausea).
> 
> Been on it for about a month (along with Dbol though), and sometimes the nausea is crazy. TY.


I hardly notice the t4 tbh... but I dont get heartburn anymore since the surgery... so I wouldnt know if it caused that.. but I only get nausea if I eat the wrong things... I take it at night though before bed.. so could be I sleep through any sides?

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 378

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2iu HGH 
500mcg BPC-157
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH 
50mg DBol 
10mg Cialis
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
1 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 540
2 cups cottage cheese 
24 red apple slices 

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
1 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 390
12oz Boneless, Skinless, Chicken Thigh

Meal 6
Calories: 480
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
0.2 cup organic steel cut oats


Meal 7
Calories: 660
12oz Boneless, Skinless, Chicken thigh 
1 cup seeds of change, Quinoa & Brown Rice w/garlic
1 cup fire roasted bell peppers and onion. 

Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 

Still experiencing fatigue (like it would disappear over night lol) but punched through it anyway. Was a physical day at work and then I decided to finish my legs off by destroying them in the gym. Im really liking leg day. They are cooperating nicely and I can see results daily. Ill take what I can get. 

Almost the weekend! Yahoo!! Tomorrow Ill just tool around and do a little of this, little of that in the gym.

Im starting to feel all of the compounds now. I am a little surprised that despite dropping right into this saturated from trt dosing, it still takes a minute for the increase to make itself known... good note to self for later cycles... The primo is showing up with the NPP and i am starting to see some differences in my body. Im definitely running hotter these past couple days lol. The mast is shining through thats for damn sure lol. Always keeping my libido singing warrior songs. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful that I have both of my big toes... for the balance they create and allow me to move flawlessly in both normal every day movements and in my physical activities... 



9:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
25mg Aromasin 
20mg Nolvadex 



Total water consumed until now:
1.75gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,426
Protein: 406
Carbs: 187
Fiber: 94
Sugar: 63
Fat: 106


Workout:
Leg day
20 min warm up stretches 

Leg Extension 
1 set @
50lbs x 50 reps
3 sets @
150 x 10 reps
3 sets @
135 x 10 reps
3 sets @
120 x 10 reps
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps 

Leg Curls 
3 sets @
160lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
140lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps 
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps 

Angled leg press (high for Quads)
1 set @
90lbs x 50 reps 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
450lbs x 15 reps
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Angled leg press (low for Hamstrings/glutes)
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Weighted Lunges (dumbbells)
3 sets @
45lbs x 12 reps

Squats (dumbbells)
3 sets @
50lbs x 12 reps

Weighted step ups (dumbbells) 2ft platform 
3 sets @ 
45lbs x 10 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 379

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2iu HGH 
500mcg BPC-157


Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH 
50mg DBol 
10mg Cialis


Intra-workout
1 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 540
2 cups cottage cheese 
24 red apple slices 

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
1 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 390
12oz Boneless, Skinless, Chicken Thigh

Meal 6
Calories: 480
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
0.2 cup organic steel cut oats


Meal 7
Calories: 660
12oz Boneless, Skinless, Chicken thigh 
1 cup seeds of change, Quinoa & Brown Rice w/garlic
1 cup fire roasted bell peppers and onion. 

Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 



Week is done. Looking forward to 2 days off tbh... hopefully my body recoups and I can start next week hitting it hard. 

Kept the work out simple. Due to the soreness everywhere I just kept it light and a mix of this and that with some cardio. Fighting the fatigue, but putting in the work. 

Hope yall have a Good Friday night! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for natural herbs that I grow and get to pick and eat in my food. Theyre delicious. Grateful for the first people to eat all the stuff in the beginning to discover what was edible and what was not. 



9:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
25mg Aromasin 
20mg Nolvadex 



Total water consumed until now:
2.0 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,426
Protein: 406
Carbs: 187
Fiber: 94
Sugar: 63
Fat: 106


Workout:
Everything body weight only 

Back extensions 
4 sets of 30reps

Crunches
4 sets of 50reps

Leg raises 
4 sets of 50reps

Hanging leg raises with twist 
4 sets 20

Roman Chair Side Bends
4 sets of 20 

Decline Sit ups 
4 sets of 20

45 min Elliptical

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 380

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2iu HGH 
500mcg BPC-157
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

@330pm
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH 
50mg DBol 
10mg Cialis
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

No macros logged today cheat day

Breakfast was corned beef and cabbage with 5 eggs and an English muffin

Lunch was meatballs, vegetable tray items, 2 birthday cupcakes, small handful of gold fish crackers and deviled eggs 

Dinner was a whole Costco roasted chicken and rice made in French onion soup and salad 


Got a little wound up this morning so I decided to hit the gym after running errands to put my attitude back in check... Ive definitely not been sleeping very good and its taking a toll on me. Im a little baby when Im tired and not getting good sleep.. I just did some ab work and light cardio. 

Im actually starting to really notice my body is going through another reshaping phase. I can see the water from the dbol finally showing up but its not as bad as it has been before. So Im looking a little plump/full, but not like a marshmallow. I can finally sense the surge in Test levels and the mast is doing its job. The NPP was the first to noticeably show up and the primo over the past week has made itself known... overall Im happy with my choices in compounds and feel they are pulling a seesaw between wet and dry quite nicely actually... which was part of my test and I will continue to monitor this as I am curious over the longer term. I will be dropping the nolvadex now as Im comfortable the mast, primo and aromasin are handling everything quite well. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the ability to suit up and show up for my loved ones. That Im in a place mentally and even physically that allows me to come outside of my comfort zones and be present to those who feel the value and invite me to partake in being a part of the family. 



10:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
25mg Aromasin
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 

Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 

Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 
Protein: 
Carbs: 
Fiber:
Sugar: 
Fat: 


Workout:
Abs and light 30min cardio to burn off angst.. 

Then I chased around 4 year olds the rest of the day at my adopted nieces birthday party. Little buggers wore me out... I was passing out for naps on the couch afterwards and they were still zipping around like nascar racers... I swear if I could just tap into that energy and bottle it up for use lol..

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 381

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2iu HGH 
500mcg BPC-157


@330pm
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH 

Not logging macros today either lol

4 eggs over easy, 6 slices thick cut bacon, grilled onions and mushrooms, laid over the top of sour dough toast


Split into 2 meals:
74floz of 5 servings protein powder, 1 isopro? Sour apple protein drink, almond milk, coconut milk, mixed frozen fruit, pbfit powder peanut butter, hydration pack and mct oil. 

Dinner is currently cooking and will be Tri-tip, twice baked potato, fresh salad, and rice made with French onion soup 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender


Straight up sloth rest day. Im accomplishing nothing today. Pure and raw laziness... other than cooking and I did my laundry, I dont plan on doing much else... short work week so Im not going to bother meal prepping since I can easily just throw together stuff like I did last week... left over tri-tip is in my future I can see... thanks to Costco having a crazy sale making it affordable to the common folk... 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have a place like these forums to come to and unwind. Ive been taking it for granted I can see as the withdrawals when Im away proved to me to be true... missed being able to come on. Glad everything got sorted out... 



9:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
25mg Aromasin 
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Total water consumed until now:
1.00 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 
Protein: 
Carbs: 
Fiber:
Sugar: 
Fat: 


Workout:
Complete slothful rest day

----------


## Proximal

My cat makes it WAY too easy to be a sloth. My post meal “naps” to digest my food are taking a little too long, lol. 

But still, crushing workouts. 

Bless Costco.

----------


## Cowboymike

> My cat makes it WAY too easy to be a sloth. My post meal naps to digest my food are taking a little too long, lol. 
> 
> But still, crushing workouts. 
> 
> Bless Costco.


Lmao no doubt brother!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 382

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2iu HGH 
500mcg BPC-157
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH 
50mg DBol 
10mg Cialis
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
1 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk


Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 540
2 cups cottage cheese 
24 red apple slices 

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
1 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 426
6oz tri-tip


Meal 6
Calories: 480
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
0.2 cup organic steel cut oats


Meal 7
Calories: 616
1 cup seeds of change, Quinoa & Brown Rice w/garlic
4.5oz lean ground beef 
1/2cup sliced mushrooms grilled
1 chopped yellow onion grilled 
1oz feta crumbles 
1 green bell pepper
2tbsp better than bullion 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


I officially need a wombat... I dont know how Ill get one, but I need one or two in my life... 

Work was off the chain insane today... boss is out for vacation and apparently its on me to play after hours and on call service guy while hes gone... not to be an asshat, but suck it. Better give me more advanced notice... Im getting tired of being taken advantage of. Thats a friggin fact... time to set my boundaries. 

Despite horrible sleep last night I had a bunch of energy to fuel the fires needed to get the day done... hit the gym after and banged out arms... then remembered Im suppose to not do arms for a couple weeks as I got reminded during hammer curls... I gotta give that sucker a rest otherwise trying to fix it with outside resources is kind of pointless... this is how I broke my wrist bull-riding... doc injected my grapefruit sized swollen aggravated wrist with some cortisone and it felt fantastic.. so since it didnt hurt I decided I could ride.. oopsy... broke it ... so Ill try not to let history repeat itself... 

All compounds are singing in my system now. I can sense each one and what its doing within my body. I can see their works on my outside shell. Whos causing what to happen and Im liking it very much. Other than shitty sleep Im not having any other negative sides... but we are young in the cycle. Ill let the bloodwork confirm or disprove my feelings. 

Ive started dropping weight.. So Ill go ahead and bump the calories up and try to figure where else to place some carbs. Maybe Ill add in, in the morning? Diet and macro timing are my weakness... I get drowned in so much information.. everything contradicts everything and its hard to know whats what and where to go with it... but as brother max pointed out, we are all different and will respond differently to certain macros... we just have to experiment and dial in what works for us...

The only thing that Im 100% sure of in this life, that one thing I do know, is that I dont know shit. Lol.. the minute I think I do know, I get shown by the universe how little I do know... so Ill accept it and just always remain open and teachable and silence my ego when it attempts to inject its madness. 

Keep grinding above all else yall. ;0) 
As brother Prime & Max reminds us, consistency is key. So consistent I shall be. Eventually itll all come together. 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to see the flowers I planted start blooming... I dont know why it makes me so happy but it does.. I planted a life and it is thriving because Im taking care of it... 



9:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
25mg Aromasin 




Total water consumed until now:
2.0 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,418
Protein: 356
Carbs: 187
Fiber: 95
Sugar: 60
Fat: 126


Workout:
Arms

Arm Day

Preacher Curls w/easy bar fixed weight
1 set @
20lbs x 50 reps 
3 sets @
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps
1 set @
40lbs to failure 

Sit down tricep machine
1 set @
40lbs x 50 reps 
1 set @
180lbs x 2 reps 
1 set @
160lbs x 2 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 12 reps
3 drop sets @
100 x 10 reps
80 x 10 reps
60 x 8 reps
40 x 8 reps 
20 x failure 

Stand up dumbbell curls
1 set @
15lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets
50lbs x 10 reps
3 sets
40lbs x 10 reps 

Stand up hammer curls
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Stand up cross body hammer curls
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Reverse curls with straight bar
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Wrist curls with straight bar
4 sets @
60lbs x 10 reps

Cable rope tricep push down
3 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
100lbs x 8 reps 

Cable straight bar push down 
3 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps

Reverse cable straight bar pull down
3 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps

----------


## Family_guy

> Day 373
> 
> Upon wake up: 
> 500mg L-Tyrosine 
> 2iu HGH 
> 500mcg BPC-157
> 
> 
> Pre-hike
> ...


Thats breath taking. What a beautiful place.

P.S. love the Dbol pre hike! 😂

----------


## Cowboymike

> Thats breath taking. What a beautiful place.
> 
> P.S. love the Dbol pre hike!


Lol gotta get my leg pump on

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 383

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2iu HGH 
500mcg BPC-157


Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH 
50mg DBol 
10mg Cialis


Intra-workout
1 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk


Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 


Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 cups cottage cheese 


Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
1 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 532
6oz tri-tip
Grilled onions and mushrooms 

Meal 6
Calories: 480
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
0.2 cup organic steel cut oats


Meal 7
Calories: 616
1 cup seeds of change, Quinoa & Brown Rice w/garlic
1oz feta crumbles 
6oz Tri-Tip


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Today was rough for me. Last night was rough. Just tossed and turned even though I took the sleep aids... struggled all day and didnt add any energy drinks to the mix on purpose. I quit coffee when I was in the hospital, not trying to get hooked back on caffeine after all this time has passed..

Went to the gym and fought tooth and nail to get through my chest routine. It doesnt help with these kids out of school now. All up on the machines I like to use and then they sit and hog up doing 3 machines back to back of the most random shit Ive ever seen... Im definitely grumpy today though so Im trying not to take it out on others. 

Hopefully get good sleep tonight and try again tomorrow. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for another chance to wake up and give it my all... hopefully Ill be granted another chance tomorrow to make a better effort out of it. 



9:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
25mg Aromasin 




Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,504
Protein: 382
Carbs: 145
Fiber: 87
Sugar: 29
Fat: 133


Workout:

Chest Day

Mid range cable cross over (aka cable flys)

1 set @
20lbs x 50 reps 
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

High range cable cross over 
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

Low range cable crossover
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
150lbs x 15 reps 

Rest are Supersets:
Flat bench dumbbell press with twist & Svend Press with 10lb plate 
4 sets @
50lbs/10lbs x 15 reps each

Champagne Press & dumbbell flys
4 sets @
50lbs/50lbs x 10 reps each

Incline dumbbell press with twist & champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs/50lbs x 10 reps each 

Decline dumbbell flys & Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @
35lbs/35lbs x 15 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 384

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2iu HGH 
500mcg BPC-157
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH 
50mg DBol 
10mg Cialis
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 cups cottage cheese 

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
1 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 405
3 Chicken stuffed jalapeños with bacon

Meal 6
Calories: 480
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
0.2 cup organic steel cut oats


Meal 7
Calories: 660
1 cup seeds of change, Quinoa & Brown Rice w/garlic
12oz boneless skinless chicken thigh 
1 cup fire roasted bell peppers and onions 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


My body finally gave in and blessed me with a mostly good night of sleep... craziest dreams even and I never dream! So weird! 

Im feeling that chest routine yesterday.. 

My gyms under construction I guess, so everythings in disarray.. banged out shoulders and back tonight as Im not sure how the rest of the weeks going to play out since its the holiday and such... playing it by ear.

Experiencing the fatigue plague still though. Losing steam really fast it seems after working these physical days. I struggled through the routine. 

Im going to keep plugging away. Gotta build this stamina and endurance back up. 

Got work in the morning to wrap up this job that whopped my ass today.. should finish off my shoulder and back nicely lol... 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for first responders and for their suiting up and showing up no matter what... 



9:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
25mg Aromasin 


Total water consumed until now:
2.00gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,301
Protein: 367
Carbs: 150
Fiber: 88
Sugar: 33
Fat: 123


Workout:

Shoulders and back

Warm up superset w/dumbbells 
One of each, repeat all to complete 1 rep count:
Lateral Raise
Front Raise
Front high lateral raise
Front shoulder height raise
Front to mid height raise 
Internal rotation 
Lateral raise

3 sets @
15lbs x 8 reps (rotations) 

Cable upright rows
1 warm up set @
50lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Seated cable rows 
4 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

Machine shoulder press 
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Close grip lat pull down
4 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps

Underhand pull downs 
4 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps 

TBar Rows
4 sets @ 
135lbs x 10 reps

Seated Rear delt fly
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Arnold press
4 [email protected]
35lbs x 10 reps 

One arm upright row
4 sets @
25lbs x 8 reps

----------


## Family_guy

> Day 383
> 
> Upon wake up: 
> 500mg L-Tyrosine 
> 2iu HGH 
> 500mcg BPC-157
> 
> 
> Pre-workout:
> ...


Lmao! I know what you mean about the guys hoggin up the machines. The thing I don’t get is why no one has the courtesy to share the machine. Your set only lasts maybe a minute then you sit there hogging it for 5 while you take selfies! Why not let me get my set in and we can share it!

I’ve asked guys that before and usually they give you a crazy look and then agree but they don’t like it! Lol

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 385 
For July4th, Ill do todays update, tonight
(fell asleep in the hot water last night lol... on break from and just posting now)

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2iu HGH 
500mcg BPC-157

@5pm
2iu HGH 
50mg DBol 
10mg Cialis
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 cups cottage cheese 

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
1 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 405
3 Chicken stuffed jalapeños with bacon

Meal 6
Calories: 480
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
0.2 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 7
Calories: 660
1 cup seeds of change, Quinoa & Brown Rice w/garlic
12oz boneless skinless chicken thigh 
1 cup fire roasted bell peppers and onions 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Happy 4th yall!! 
Worked kicked my ass today... every inch of my upper body is on fire.. Im pumped in every muscle and its super painful AF.. especially the lower back... ugh ... my legs just keep going though. Carrying all the weight, running up and down the ladders, driving my body holding all that heavy shit straight upright and up the ladders... they just absorb abuse like its nothing.. they are fascinating to me. The workload they can handle for as long as they handle it... now if I could get my upper body on that level, I will turn into the hulk lol.

My gym is closed as well as the 24hr fitness... doesnt matter I guess. I want a fresh day to do my legs and today Im completely wrecked... so Im going to go soak in the hot water instead and try my best to get all this black stuff off of me from the dust, dirt, grease and old sprinkler water... I look like a coal miner right now lol. 

Im going to try to go to sleep early tonight. Im so worn out I cant hardly even stay awake as it is... get to work tomorrow at least so I dont lose on the income. 

Hope yall have a happy 4th! Merica


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to live in this country and be an American. To have the freedoms that I do have and the ability to create any life that I wish to have and maintain that life. 


6:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
25mg Aromasin 


Total water consumed until now:
3.5gallons + 2 hydration packets + 8 grams sea salt 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,301
Protein: 367
Carbs: 150
Fiber: 88
Sugar: 33
Fat: 123


Workout:

No workout today

----------


## Cowboymike

> Lmao! I know what you mean about the guys hoggin up the machines. The thing I dont get is why no one has the courtesy to share the machine. Your set only lasts maybe a minute then you sit there hogging it for 5 while you take selfies! Why not let me get my set in and we can share it!
> 
> Ive asked guys that before and usually they give you a crazy look and then agree but they dont like it! Lol


Seriously! Ive definitely shared before and it is never an issue... Ill change the weight back and be done before youre ready to go again lol

----------


## Proximal

> Lmao! I know what you mean about the guys hoggin up the machines. The thing I dont get is why no one has the courtesy to share the machine. Your set only lasts maybe a minute then you sit there hogging it for 5 while you take selfies! Why not let me get my set in and we can share it!
> 
> Ive asked guys that before and usually they give you a crazy look and then agree but they dont like it! Lol


Put on a tad more size and come up with your own Dont fuck with me look. 

I inadvertently took and used another dudes towel at the gym yesterday & he didnt say anything. We were on adjoining machines.

A bit later I realized my mistake & asked him if I used his towel. He said I did, but he didnt want to mention it because I liked mad or angry.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Put on a tad more size and come up with your own Dont fuck with me look. 
> 
> I inadvertently took and used another dudes towel at the gym yesterday & he didnt say anything. We were on adjoining machines.
> 
> A bit later I realized my mistake & asked him if I used his towel. He said I did, but he didnt want to mention it because I liked mad or angry.


Lmao Id freak out if someone used my towel...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 386

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
10iu HGH in left bicep
500mcg BPC-157
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
50mg DBol 
10mg Cialis
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 

Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 cups cottage cheese 

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
1 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 880
-Pancake breakfast burrito-
1 cup birchbenders extra protein pancake mix. Mixed thin and used like a tortilla 
4 thick cut bacon strips
4 farm fresh eggs over easy 
5tbsp cholula 

Meal 6
Calories: 480
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
0.2 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 7
Calories: 660
1 cup seeds of change, Quinoa & Brown Rice w/garlic
8oz filet mignon (fresh angus)
6 spears asparagus 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Put a fork in the week, its done! Booya! 
Thank goodness todays workday was 100 times easier than yesterdays lol.. my body feels it all thats no joke. I got to go in later as well so I was able to go get bloodwork done today so I can go hiking tomorrow farther away... 

Hit the gym, which is in disarray due to theyre doing a flooring switch out... but I got my legs in today anyway. I like the routine right where its at for now. Im pushing clean reps and feeling the volume is enough for right now... now to go test these get away sticks on a brutal hike tomorrow... its a new spot, over 2200ft elevation change after a 1 1/4 miles in.. itll be a blast. By the coast and with a waterfall feature as a payoff. Excited for this one. 

Fatigue is still my enemy. Overly tired beating me down as well... pulling blood early just to check things out. 

My strength has been coming back nicely in retrospect. Its literally just a few weeks back lol... I have to remember that when I feel frustrated... Im currently still pleased with my progression. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have my teeth



8:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
25mg Aromasin 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,786
Protein: 399
Carbs: 197
Fiber: 89
Sugar: 42
Fat: 143


Workout:

Leg day
20 min warm up stretches 

Leg Extension 
1 set @
50lbs x 50 reps
3 sets @
150 x 10 reps
3 sets @
135 x 10 reps
3 sets @
120 x 10 reps
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps 

Leg Curls 
3 sets @
160lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
140lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps 
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps 

Angled leg press (high for Quads)
1 set @
90lbs x 50 reps 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
450lbs x 15 reps
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Angled leg press (low for Hamstrings/glutes)
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Weighted Lunges (dumbbells)
3 sets @
45lbs x 12 reps

Squats (dumbbells)
3 sets @
50lbs x 12 reps

Weighted step ups (dumbbells) 2ft platform 
3 sets @ 
45lbs x 10 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 387

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2.5iu HGH 
500mcg BPC-157
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
50mg DBol 
10mg Cialis


Cheat day

Meal 1
Calories: 435
2 farm fresh eggs
2 pepper jack cheese slice 
1 turkey sausage patty
1tsp cholula hot sauce 


Meal 2 
Calories: 1,436
1 Bacon cheeseburger with guacamole
1 cup tator tots heavily salted 


Meals 3
Calories: 800
5 cups Asian chopped salad


Meal 4 
Calories: 800
2 cups cottage cheese
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar


Meal 5
Calories: 880
4 farm fresh eggs 
4 slices bacon
5 tsp cholula hot sauce
1/3 cup Mexican shredded cheese
1oz feta crumbles
1 cup fire roasted vegetables 
12 tbsp tropical mango salsa 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 



So I let my cheat day get away from me today... oh well... sorry not sorry... 

Had a great hike. Turned out less miles than it showed on the maps. I mustve miscalculated that somehow.. but it was fun anyway. Got to see an owl snatch a rabbit and then its 3 other siblings Im assuming were all tearing away at it up in the trees.. it rained a bit which I was not anticipating. But I adapted and overcame that issue. 

Was starving as I didnt want to stop while hiking because of the rain... hit up my favorite burger joint. Loved every bite of it. 

Just getting chores done now and taking it easy. 

I think Im going to go ahead and throw EQ into the mix and pin 2x a week.. this lack of endurance right now is agitating... 

I got the E result back already from my bloodwork yesterday and Ill be dropping my AI dose in half. I got a 23, I like to be high 30s and brushing against the high normal range (personal preference)... still waiting on all the other results. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for nature and for the time I get to spend in it. 



8:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
12.5mg Aromasin 


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons + hydration packet 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,351
Protein: 269
Carbs: 223
Fiber: 54
Sugar: 77
Fat: 268


Workout:

8 mile hike

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 388
Rest Day

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2.5iu HGH
500mcg BPC-157
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex

@330
50mg DBol 
10mg Cialis
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA
2.5iu HGH


Meal 1
Calories: 316
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2 
Calories: 850
4 farm fresh eggs 
4 slices bacon
5 tsp cholula hot sauce
1/3 cup Mexican shredded cheese
1oz feta crumbles
1 cup fire roasted vegetables 
12 tbsp tropical mango salsa 

Meals 3
Calories: 400
2 cups cottage cheese 

Meal 4 
Calories: 360
2 cups Cambells pub style pot pie soup

Meal 5
Calories: 888
6oz Pork carnitas 
1/3 cup shredded Mexican cheese 
2 tbsp sour cream 
5 tbsp cholula 
1/4 cup cilantro
1/2 cup chopped yellow onion
3 hard taco shells 

Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Good day with the wife. Had mom n law over for dinner. No gym today as its my dedicated family/rest day. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for quality time with my wife, to remind me of my love for her and of our connection. I need these reminders. 



8:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
12.5mg Aromasin 


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,814
Protein: 228
Carbs: 146
Fiber: 12
Sugar: 51
Fat: 146


Workout:
Sunday Family/Rest Day

----------


## Proximal

Cowboy, as always - a privilege & pleasure to read.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Cowboy, as always - a privilege & pleasure to read.


Appreciate you stopping by my brother!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 389

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2.5iu HGH
500mcg BPC-157
300mg EQ 

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu HGH
50mg DBol 
10mg Cialis


Intra-workout
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk


Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 376
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 400
2 cups cottage cheese 

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
1 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 500
Egg sandwich 
2 farm fresh eggs over hard
1 turkey sausage patty
1 habanero tillamook cheese slice
1 onion roll 


Meal 6
Calories: 480
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
0.2 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 7
Calories: 660
1 cup seeds of change, Quinoa & Brown Rice w/garlic
12oz boneless skinless chicken thigh
1 cup fire roasted peppers and onions


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Started the EQ today, Im happy with the decision despite the fact Im running so much stuff right now. It is what it is though. I want the benefits that eq will provide. 

Good day at work with moderate physical activity. Nothing too bad. Went ahead and knocked out arms today. I just stayed away from forearms to give my elbow this final week to recover. 

Felt good, hitting the 70s again so I received a mental boost to have made it back to them. Ill go ahead and modify my program to start dialing in my target rep ranges. 

Bloodworks starting to roll in and I was able to determine my ailments are actually from low iron... sum betch lol.. Easily rectified. This is why I love bloodwork. I was thinking many other reasons and iron wasnt one. 



Daily gratitude item:
Today Im grateful to just have a job that allows me to make a living to cover my needs. 



8:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
12.5mg Aromasin 


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons + hydration packet + 6 grams sea salt 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,396
Protein: 371
Carbs: 178
Fiber: 89
Sugar: 36
Fat: 122


Workout:
Arms

Arm Day

Preacher Curls w/easy bar fixed weight
1 set @
20lbs x 50 reps 
3 sets @
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps
1 set @
40lbs to failure 

Sit down tricep machine
1 set @
40lbs x 50 reps 
1 set @
180lbs x 2 reps 
1 set @
160lbs x 2 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 12 reps
3 drop sets @
100 x 10 reps
80 x 10 reps
60 x 8 reps
40 x 8 reps 
20 x 8 reps 

Stand up dumbbell curls
1 set @
15lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @ 
70lbs x 4 reps
3 sets @
65lbs x 6 reps
3 sets
55lbs x 8 reps
3 sets
40lbs x 10 reps 

Stand up hammer curls
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Stand up cross body hammer curls
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Cable rope tricep push down
3 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
100lbs x 8 reps 

Cable straight bar push down 
3 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps

Reverse cable straight bar pull down
3 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 390

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2.5iu HGH
500mcg BPC-157
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu HGH
100mg DBol 
10mg Cialis
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 500
Egg sandwich 
2 farm fresh eggs over hard
1 turkey sausage patty
1 habanero tillamook cheese slice
1 onion roll 

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
1 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 268
1/4cup seeds of change, Quinoa & Brown Rice w/garlic
1/4cup fire roasted peppers and onions
4oz boneless, skinless, chicken thigh 
5tsp cholula hot sauce
1 Tumaros sirachi low carb wrap 


Meal 6
Calories: 480
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
0.2 cup organic steel cut oats


Meal 7
Calories: 660
1 cup seeds of change, Quinoa & Brown Rice w/garlic
12oz boneless skinless chicken thigh
1 cup fire roasted peppers and onions


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Placebo effect much?!? Lmao good lawdy the beast came to play today.. unless I have magic EQ lol... Ill take it regardless. Its been a rough couple of weeks.

Was on fire pushing wrenches today and navigating ladders with fully loaded tool bags... hit the gym and got in a chest sesh.. with plenty of stamina.. I was not wearing out for nothing... I couldve gone another hour easy. Had I not had to get my wife her car back. Mines stuck in the garage while the neighbors are utilizing both driveways to move out.. my strength came out to play as well.. I learned today that just because I can move the weight on the cables, doesnt mean itll just come out and stay in position without a fight lol... the 80lb setting on both sides kept trying to pull me back towards the machine.. so a workout to keep them in position and also to perform slow clean reps. Felt fantastic though regardless and Im pumped to get my groove on moving forward. Placebo or not. I felt like a beast in my own little world lol.. I wouldve rrrrraaaawwwwwrrrrrred if I knew how ;0) 

My body heat is turned dafuq up no doubt. I half expect to see steam coming off my body in the gym... not cold enough I guess. 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have freshly washed pairs of underwear to choose from and wear.


8:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
500mcg BPC-157
12.5mg Aromasin 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons + hydration packet + 6 grams sea salt 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,558
Protein: 397
Carbs: 194
Fiber: 97
Sugar: 22
Fat: 124


Workout:
Chest day 

Chest Day

Mid range cable cross over 
1 set @
20lbs x 50 reps 
3 sets @
80lbs x 8 reps
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x 10 reps 

High range cable cross over 
3 sets @
80lbs x 8 reps
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

Low range cable crossover
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps 

Rest are Supersets:
Flat bench dumbbell press with twist & Svend Press with 10lb plate 
4 sets @
50lbs/10lbs x 15 reps each

Champagne Press & dumbbell flys
4 sets @
50lbs/50lbs x 10 reps each

Incline dumbbell press with twist & champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs/50lbs x 10 reps each 

Decline dumbbell flys & Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @
50lbs/35lbs x 15 reps

----------


## Family_guy

> Day 386
> 
> Upon wake up: 
> 500mg L-Tyrosine 
> 10iu HGH in left bicep
> 500mcg BPC-157
> 125mg TestC
> 100mg NPP 
> 100mg MastP
> ...


Why 10 iu hgh?

----------


## Family_guy

> Day 387
> 
> Upon wake up: 
> 500mg L-Tyrosine 
> 2.5iu HGH 
> 500mcg BPC-157
> 5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
> 1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
> 50mg DBol 
> ...


Beautiful pics!!! What’s that one that looks like a dinosaurs eye though? Lol

----------


## Family_guy

> Day 390
> 
> Upon wake up: 
> 500mg L-Tyrosine 
> 2.5iu HGH
> 500mcg BPC-157
> 125mg TestC
> 100mg NPP 
> 100mg MastP
> ...


Ha!! I’m very greatful to have clean undies too! Thank the wife for that  :Smilie: 

So what are your weekly doses of everything?

----------


## Cowboymike

> Why 10 iu hgh?


I went in for testing ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

> Beautiful pics!!! Whats that one that looks like a dinosaurs eye though? Lol


Cool right? Its actually a wet tree root

----------


## Cowboymike

> Ha!! Im very greatful to have clean undies too! Thank the wife for that 
> 
> So what are your weekly doses of everything?


My plan was:

Oils
TestC 1,000mg/W (week 1-15)
NPP 800mg/W (Week 1-15)
MastP 800mg/W (Week 1-15)
PrimoA 800mg/W (Week 1-23)
TestP 400/W (Week 16-23)
TrenA 800/ W (Week 16-23)
MastP 800/W (Week 16-23)

Orals
Dbol 50mg/D (Week 1-5) ~changed to 100mg/D weeks 4-5

Anavar 100mg/D (Week 11-15)
Proviron 50mg/D (Week 1-30) ~ was not able to get. Costs cut short 

Winny 100mg/D (Week 19-23)
Cialis 10mg/D (Week 1-15) 
Aromasin 25mg/D (Week 1-15) ~ dropped to 12.5 early starting Week 4

Aromasin 12.5mg/D (Week 16-28) ~see above 

Nolvadex 20mg/D (Week 1-28) ~ dropped Week 3. AI in check per blood work. Was using as insurance. 

Caber 0.50mg/M&F (Week 2-25)
CY3 1 tab/day (Week 19-23)
T3 25mcg/day (Week 19-23)
T4 100mcg/day (Week 1-30)

HGH 4iu/D(split morning & preworkout) ~ upped to 5iu as Im testing low on my bloodwork.

BPC-157 500mcg/Day (weeks 1-4) ~ last shot this morning. Treatment ended. Elbows all fixed up. 

I just added EQ. Will run 900/W (300-M,W,F) to test the waters. 

Pulling bloods again at end of week 5 to reassess everything again.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 391

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2.5iu HGH
500mcg BPC-157
300mg EQ


Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu HGH
100mg DBol 
10mg Cialis


Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 500
Egg sandwich 
2 farm fresh eggs over hard
1 turkey sausage patty
1 habanero tillamook cheese slice
1 onion roll 

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
1 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 268
1/4cup seeds of change, Quinoa & Brown Rice w/garlic
1/4cup fire roasted peppers and onions
4oz boneless, skinless, chicken thigh 
5tsp cholula hot sauce
1 Tumaros sirachi low carb wrap 


Meal 6
Calories: 480
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
0.2 cup organic steel cut oats


Meal 7
Calories: 616
1 cup seeds of change, Quinoa & Brown Rice w/garlic
1 cup fire roasted peppers and onions
8oz Sword Fish
1 small lemon, squeezed then minced
1/4cup cilantro
1oz minced garlic
8tbsp minced jalapeño 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Today challenged me on every level. It was good to finish off strong at the gym. My shoulders are lit. My back is feeling it. I have pretty good soreness on my entire upper body... looks like Ill hit legs tomorrow. 

Bloodworks rolling in and definitely will be nice to pull at my regular schedule pull at 5 weeks. Im excited to compare and see the build up as it happens so Ill be able to later better plan my cycles and which esters to incorporate and when, in order to achieve the saturation that Im looking for. 

Fatigue not an issue again today. I upped my iron supplementation and soon that eq will be kicking in. I upped my dbol which really doesnt make sense if Im complaining about fatigue issues since dbol has a way to drag me through the mud in the past lol.. but Im close to being done with them so I just wanted to throw a higher dose in for science. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the gift of taste.. Ive lost my sense of taste several times due to surgeries and my nerve being severed.. grateful that nerves repair themselves and gave it back to me... I enjoy god very much. Without taste it ends up being dull and uneventful.frustrating at times. 



8:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
0.5mg ropinirole 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin 


Total water consumed until now:
2.0 gallons + hydration packet + 4 grams sea salt 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,515
Protein: 375
Carbs: 212
Fiber: 103
Sugar: 28
Fat: 123


Workout:
Shoulders and back

Warm up w/dumbbells 
One of each, repeat all to complete 1 rep count:
Lateral Raise
Front Raise
Front high lateral raise
Front shoulder height raise
Front to mid height raise 
Internal rotation 
Lateral raise

3 sets @
15lbs x 8 reps (rotations) 

Cable upright rows
1 warm up set @
50lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Seated cable rows 
4 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

Machine shoulder press 
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Close grip lat pull down
4 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps

Underhand pull downs 
4 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps 

TBar Rows
4 sets @ 
135lbs x 10 reps

Seated Rear delt fly
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Arnold press
4 [email protected]
35lbs x 10 reps 

One arm upright row
4 sets @
25lbs x 8 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 392

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2.5iu HGH
500mcg BPC-157
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu HGH
100mg DBol 
10mg Cialis
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 

Finished off leftovers and repeated meal plan ;0) 

Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 350
Egg sandwich no bread 
2 farm fresh eggs over hard
1 turkey sausage patty
1 habanero tillamook cheese slice

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
1 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 268
1/4cup seeds of change, Quinoa & Brown Rice w/garlic
1/4cup fire roasted peppers and onions
4oz boneless, skinless, chicken thigh 
5tsp cholula hot sauce
1 Tumaros sirachi low carb wrap 


Meal 6
Calories: 480
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
0.2 cup organic steel cut oats


Meal 7
Calories: 616
1 cup seeds of change, Quinoa & Brown Rice w/garlic
1 cup fire roasted peppers and onions
8oz Sword Fish
1 small lemon, squeezed then minced
1/4cup cilantro
1oz minced garlic
8tbsp minced jalapeño 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Felling pretty wiped out... Ive been hitting it hard this week thats for sure. Another physical day at work and then hit legs at the gym to top off the week for routines... tomorrow Ill top off with some ab work and easy odds and ends on anything not sore... 

Still not sleeping very well. Hoping things change soon.

That is all. Nothing else exciting to report on. 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have an air conditioner for my bedroom... it sure is nice not sweating balls all night long tossing and turning in humid heat... 



8:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin 


Total water consumed until now:
2.0 gallons + hydration packet


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,365
Protein: 369
Carbs: 184
Fiber: 102
Sugar: 25
Fat: 121


Workout:
Leg day
20 min warm up stretches 

Leg Extension 
1 set @
50lbs x 50 reps
3 sets @
205lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
160lbs x 10 reps
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps 

Leg Curls 
3 sets @
160lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
140lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps 
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps 

Angled leg press (high for Quads)
1 set @
90lbs x 50 reps 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
450lbs x 15 reps
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Angled leg press (low for Hamstrings/glutes)
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 393

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2.5iu HGH
500mcg BPC-157
300mg EQ


Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu HGH
100mg DBol 
10mg Cialis


Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk


Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 350
2 farm fresh eggs over hard
1 turkey sausage patty
1 habanero tillamook cheese slice

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
1 choc brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 268
1/4cup seeds of change, Quinoa & Brown Rice w/garlic
1/4cup fire roasted peppers and onions
4oz boneless, skinless, chicken thigh 
5tsp cholula hot sauce
1 Tumaros sirachi low carb wrap 

Meal 6
Calories: 480
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
2 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
0.2 cup organic steel cut oats


Meal 7
Calories: 660
1 cup seeds of change, Quinoa & Brown Rice w/garlic
1 cup fire roasted peppers and onions
12oz boneless, skinless chicken thigh

Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


A righteously physical day today. Fitting to end the week on such a note... my entire body from the bottom of my feet to my neck and traps is tore up.. I paid dearly for hitting my legs so hard yesterday lol ... lots of stairs and ladders today..

I decided to revert back to my easy routine to put a cap on this week. 

No more fatigue now thank goodness. It was getting horrible there for a minute.. either it remedied itself or the EQ is working its magic already... 

Over all update to now, its definitely not as expected. But I realize Im still in the front of this and that things are still building up. I feel the diet is the most difficult as Im not being very creative and reverting to laziness and just repeating... I really need to put pen to paper or an excel spread sheet and take a look at more options macro wise.. it would be a shame to take as much care as I have plotting things just to be lazy in a most important aspect of the formula... the dbol feels the same at 50 as it does 100... so for future reference if I choose dbol again Ill run it just at 50. I understand I have other players in the game that could be taking away from it. 

Started the orange tops from TP and bumped up 1iu per day and the sides are starting to make me wonder if Im going to need to drop back down... I have to be functional still.. Ill roll with it one more week to gauge where my balls sit with it lol. 

Staying on top of supplements is vital as well.. letting my iron drop was a stupid mistake. It really interfered there for a minute. Wont happen again. 

Ready to rock the weekend! Whoop whoop! Happy Friday everyone! 



Daily gratitude item:
Im grateful for my work boots and the protection they offer me. That they have a steel shank in the bottom and saved me from a nasty spike I landed down on pretty hard as I misstepped from a platform... it stabbed effortlessly through the sole only to bend upon impact of the steel.. 8 and 1/2 thickness... ugh that wouldve been so bad!! 


10:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin 


Total water consumed until now:
2.0 gallons + hydration packet


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,408
Protein: 391
Carbs: 166
Fiber: 96
Sugar: 20
Fat: 122


Workout:

Abs Misc Workout, Filler and or Make up day... 

Everything body weight only 

Back extensions 
4 sets of 30reps

Crunches
4 sets of 50reps

Leg raises 
4 sets of 50reps

Hanging leg raises with twist 
4 sets 20

Roman Chair Side Bends
4 sets of 20 

Decline Sit ups 
4 sets of 20

45 min Elliptical

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 394

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

@330pm
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH


Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
100mg DBol 
10mg Cialis


Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk


Post-workout
Meal 7 
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 640
3 farm fresh eggs 
1 habanero sliced cheese 
1/2oz bacon ends and pieces
Cholula hot sauce 
2 turkey sausage patty
1cup fire roasted bell peppers and onions 

Meals 3
Calories: 343
1 bratwurst 
1 habanero cheese slice 
Mustard 


Meal 4 
Calories: 698
4 stuffed grape leaves
1cup Quinoa & Brown rice with garlic
4.5oz organic ground beef
1/4 cup sliced mushrooms 
1 green bell pepper 
1 chopped yellow onion 


Meal 5
Calories: 345
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
1 cup coconut milk unsweetened 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 



Pretty easy day doing chores and running errands. Still sore all over so decided to just get some blood flowing with some ab work and cardio. I realized just how limited my arsenal is regarding ab exercises. So I gave myself some homework to build an ab routine and Im thinking of maybe doing a little each day at the gym and then one full day at the end of the week as a filler/recovery day for everything else. Lower back exercises as well. Realizing how much I havent focused on either. Which could prove to be detrimental to achieving my goals. 

Some days I feel overwhelmed with information and feel like Im armed with the wrong stuff... somedays I feel like I got this bull by the horns and on top of my game... My head lies to me. It is my enemy. I will learn to manage it better one day 


Hope everyones having a good weekend! 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the electricity in my home. I just realized how dependent upon this that I am. 



10:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin 


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,697
Protein: 253
Carbs: 114
Fiber: 20
Sugar: 15
Fat: 138


Workout:

Abs and 45min cardio

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 395

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2.5iu TP Orange Top HGH
50mg Dbol 

@4pm
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu TP Orange Top HGH
50mg DBol 
10mg Cialis


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Meals today:

My upon wakeup shake with aloe to calm the inner beast. 

Breakfast of 4 eggs, mushrooms, ground turkey sausage, jalapeños, shredded cheese and a English muffin. Lots of hot sauce..

Lunch was a protein bar, 36 baby carrots and 2 heaping spoons full of peanut butter to use on my carrots.

Dinner was grilled marinated onions on top of a turkey burger with cheese, mayo, peppers and mustard. 



Today was a rest day but I hardly rested... just no gym. I murdered my list of things to get done... full blown reorganization of the garage. Which was insane lol.. surfboard scraped, prepped, sanded, coated and fixed. Ready to go surfing now. Took all the crap to the dump that needed to go. Built shelves, meal prepped and got the backyard done... smoked chicken, onions and brisket to add to my rice and veggies. Threw in turkey burgers after for dinner ;0) 



Gym tomorrow though! Im ready to rock. Soreness is pretty much all gone. Hope everyone had a good weekend! 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to check things off my honey do list and for the feeling of accomplishment for doing so. 



10:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons + hydration packet 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 
Protein: 
Carbs: 
Fiber: 
Sugar: 
Fat: 


Workout:

Rest Day

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 396
HBD Big B

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH
50mg Dbol 
300mg EQ
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu HGH
50mg DBol 
10mg Cialis
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk


Post-workout
Meal 7 
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 350
2 farm fresh eggs
1 pepper jack cheese slice
1 turkey sausage patty

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 668
2 cups cottage cheese
1/4 cup quinoa & brown rice with garlic
1/4 cup fire roasted bell peppers & onions
4oz boneless skinless chicken thigh
5tsp cholula hot sauce 
1 sirachi Tumaros wrap 

Meal 6
Calories: 480
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
1 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 7
Calories: 660
1 cup Quinoa & Brown rice w/garlic
1 cup fire roasted bell peppers and onions
12oz Boneless, Skinless, chicken breast


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Putting in the work. No one can ever say I didnt and or dont... just keep plugging away. Some days are easier than others. Some days are just down right difficult... fug it... one foot in front of the other. Move forward. Make it happen. 

Banged out arms today. My body fought me every step of the way today.. work was brutal, capping off with a workout was not in the energy cards today lol... 

Starting to notice the vascularity in my legs... veins a popping out from places Ive never seen them... my arms are starting to do the same as well. Im liking it. I feel like Im doing something right ;0) 

Im interested to see if after I stop the Dbol if my energy returns... I know theres been times in my past it had sent my energy levels into the ground:.. but then other times not.. 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the opportunity to live another day today. 


10:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons + Hydration pack


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,808
Protein: 443
Carbs: 186
Fiber: 96
Sugar: 36
Fat: 134


Workout:

Arms

Arm Day

Preacher Curls w/easy bar fixed weight
1 set @
20lbs x 50 reps 
3 sets @
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps
1 set @
40lbs to failure 

Sit down tricep machine
1 set @
40lbs x 50 reps 
1 set @
180lbs x 4 reps 
1 set @
160lbs x 4 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 20 reps
3 drop sets @
100 x 10 reps
80 x 10 reps
60 x 8 reps
40 x 8 reps 
20 x failure 

Stand up dumbbell curls
1 set @
15lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
70lbs x 4 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets
50lbs x 10 reps
3 sets
40lbs x 10 reps 

Stand up hammer curls
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Stand up cross body hammer curls
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Reverse curls with straight bar
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Wrist curls with straight bar
4 sets @
60lbs x 10 reps

Cable rope tricep push down
3 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
100lbs x 8 reps 

Cable straight bar push down 
3 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps

Reverse cable straight bar pull down
3 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps

----------


## Family_guy

> My plan was:
> 
> Oils
> TestC 1,000mg/W (week 1-15)
> NPP 800mg/W (Week 1-15)
> MastP 800mg/W (Week 1-15)
> PrimoA 800mg/W (Week 1-23)
> TestP 400/W (Week 16-23)
> TrenA 800/ W (Week 16-23)
> ...


Holy crap!!! That’s what I’m talking About! That’s a mans cycle right there! Lol

So what’s your goals for this blast?

----------


## Cowboymike

> Holy crap!!! Thats what Im talking About! Thats a mans cycle right there! Lol
> 
> So whats your goals for this blast?


Lol its a bit much... but I get these ideas and I must test is out... theres a lot of things I wanted to look at by doing this and needed something drastic to remove any doubt or variables... 

Im hoping to get up to 240ish and around 13% BF...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 397

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH
50mg Dbol 


Pre-workout:
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH
50mg DBol 
10mg Cialis


Post-workout
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 480
1 farm fresh egg
1 pepper jack cheese slice
1 turkey sausage patty
1 sourdough English muffin 
.5 oz bacon odds n ends
5tsp cholula hot sauce 

Meal 2
Calories: 480
1 farm fresh egg
1 pepper jack cheese slice
1 turkey sausage patty
1 sourdough English muffin 
.5 oz bacon odds n ends
5tsp cholula hot sauce 

Meals 3
Calories: 540
24 red apple slices
2 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 540
Chicken Piccata 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Rough one today. Really felt the repercussions of not eating the correct fuel into a day where Im loaded down with a 65lb tool bag and pumping out 25k + steps, of which stairs and ladders were a big part of... my workout felt so forced and weak... Ill be adding in another chest day this week as a make up day. Pretty disappointed in myself today. 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the ability to take the losses and get my ass back up and go for it again. 




10:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin 


Total water consumed until now:
2.00 gallons + Hydration pack


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,040
Protein: 160
Carbs: 131
Fiber: 38
Sugar: 38
Fat: 92


Workout:

Chest Day

Mid range cable cross over (aka cable flys)

1 set @
20lbs x 50 reps 
3 sets @
80lbs x 8 reps
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x 10 reps 

High range cable cross over 
3 sets @
80lbs x 8 reps
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

Low range cable crossover
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps 

Rest are Supersets:
Flat bench dumbbell press with twist & Svend Press with 10lb plate 
4 sets @
50lbs/10lbs x 15 reps each

Champagne Press & dumbbell flys
4 sets @
50lbs/50lbs x 10 reps each

Incline dumbbell press with twist & champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs/50lbs x 10 reps each 

Decline dumbbell flys & Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @
50lbs/35lbs x 15 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 397

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH
50mg Dbol 
300mg EQ
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH
50mg DBol 
10mg Cialis
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7 
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 

Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 350
2 farm fresh eggs
1 pepper jack cheese slice
1 turkey sausage patty

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 902
2 cups cottage cheese
6oz Smoked Brisket 

Meal 6
Calories: 480
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
1 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 7
Calories: 660
1 cup Quinoa & Brown rice w/garlic
1 cup fire roasted bell peppers and onions
12oz Boneless, Skinless, chicken breast

Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 



I got my calories in today. Despite dragging ass in the energy department, the fuel was there at least... Ive actually been dreaming the past few nights. Which means Im hitting REM sleep... thats exciting. It could explain the extra tiredness as well as my body isnt use to getting so much actual rest... I am fully expecting a couple weeks of this after getting that machine. In the past this is the process Im accustomed to. 

Hit shoulders and back today. Just went slow and controlled. My whole focus zerod in on that fact and stuck to it. I was rewarded with a very nice pump and feeling drained but fulfilled. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for fresh clean water to drink. Fresh clean air to breath. And endless options for bona-fide fresh clean food to eat... 


10:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin 


Total water consumed until now:
2.75 gallons + Hydration pack


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,043
Protein: 460
Carbs: 171
Fiber: 89
Sugar: 42
Fat: 156


Workout:

Shoulders and back

Warm up superset w/dumbbells 
One of each, repeat all to complete 1 rep count:
Lateral Raise
Front Raise
Front high lateral raise
Front shoulder height raise
Front to mid height raise 
Internal rotation 
Lateral raise

3 sets @
15lbs x 8 reps (rotations) 

Cable upright rows
1 warm up set @
50lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Seated cable rows 
4 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

Machine shoulder press 
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Close grip lat pull down
4 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps

Underhand pull downs 
4 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps 

TBar Rows
4 sets @ 
135lbs x 10 reps

Seated Rear delt fly
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Arnold press
4 [email protected]
35lbs x 10 reps 

One arm upright row
4 sets @
25lbs x 8 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 399

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH
50mg Dbol 

Pre-workout:
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH
50mg DBol 
10mg Cialis


Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 490
1 turkey sausage patty 
2 farm fresh eggs
1 habanero slice cheese
1 sourdough English muffin

Meal 2
Calories: 490
1 turkey sausage patty 
2 farm fresh eggs
1 habanero slice cheese
1 sourdough English muffin

Meals 3
Calories: 775
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar
45 baby carrots

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 530
Angus burger patty 
Sliced cheese
Pickles 
Mustard and hot sauce 



Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 



Struggling in the staying awake department... Im dreaming like crazy... feel like Im getting good sleep... but damn if I dont feel like I am a narcoleptic lately... relying on monster teas lately to stay awake... so Im going to switch up my hgh times I think and try out pre-workout and then before bed... see if that helps... followed brothers max advise on the website for the medication... I have instructions to have my doc get a hold of them.. hopefully it works out. 

Round 2 of chest tonight. Got through the routine. Checked my boxes off... fought the whole way through though...

Happy to report the muscle fatigue seems to have been remedied at least. So theres a plus! Looking to turn things around mentally and get this game rocking and rolling. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for choices today. That I get to make them to determine my own outcomes based on my morals and ethics, to achieve my own desired results. 



10:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons + Hydration pack


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,015
Protein: 255
Carbs: 144
Fiber: 87
Sugar: 35
Fat: 146


Workout:
Chest, Day round 2

Mid range cable cross over
1 set @
20lbs x 50 reps 
3 sets @
80lbs x 8 reps
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x 10 reps 

High range cable cross over 
3 sets @
80lbs x 8 reps
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

Low range cable crossover
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps 

Rest are Supersets:
Flat bench dumbbell press with twist & Svend Press with 10lb plate 
4 sets @
50lbs/10lbs x 15 reps each

Champagne Press & dumbbell flys
4 sets @
50lbs/50lbs x 10 reps each

Incline dumbbell press with twist & champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs/50lbs x 10 reps each 

Decline dumbbell flys & Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @
50lbs/35lbs x 15 reps

----------


## Obs

Magic mike the animal cowboy!

Keep killing it

----------


## Family_guy

Is the HTP helping your sleep? Or why do you take it?

----------


## Obs

> Is the HTP helping your sleep? Or why do you take it?


Hooker/tranny pussy?

----------


## Obs

I would take some of that to sleep.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Is the HTP helping your sleep? Or why do you take it?


Its suppose to help with stress and dopamine production...

----------


## Cowboymike

> I would take some of that to sleep.


 let me know how that goes brother lol... Im almost desperate enough

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 400

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH
50mg Dbol 
300mg EQ
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH
50mg DBol 
10mg Cialis
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 

Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 350
2 farm fresh eggs
1 pepper jack cheese slice
1 turkey sausage patty

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 902
2 cups cottage cheese
6oz Smoked Brisket 

Meal 6
Calories: 480
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
1 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 7
Calories: 660
1 cup Quinoa & Brown rice w/garlic
1 cup fire roasted bell peppers and onions
12oz Boneless, Skinless, chicken breast


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Woke up on a mission to destroy the day. Mission accomplished. Worked my ass off today. Countless flights of stairs carrying heavy loads, wrapped up 3 open ended different jobs and put a cap on the day with a solid leg workout to finish these get away sticks off completely... they are toast.. I was going to push heavier. But I decided instead to just focus on the slow and controlled. I hit the required reps to check my boxes... but know I could have hit more, which then made me feel stupid for not going heavier lol.. its like a drama llama is loose in my brain lately... need to put that mofo to sleep... I good enough. I am smart enough. I am committed enough. I am dedicated enough. I am simply, enough.. fuk what my brains trying up say lately... my reps were solid. They were deliberate. They were focused and executed with perfection... my legs are jelly. 

Tomorrow is Week 5 check in bloodwork. Hoping to see improvements on the items from week 3 that needed attention. 

Good day today. I feel good. Ready for a fun weekend. Hitting up local festivals, frog jump contests and even a renaissance fair... hoping to squeeze in some fresh berry picking out at the ranch sand hoping to catch some rocking chair time with the old cowboy and sip some iced tea. I purposely crammed the weekend full of stuff to do. Im in need of just a busy out of my head type of weekend ;0) 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful that I got to chill and watch the sunset tonight. Taking in the scene in its entirety... I just really dont have the words.. 



10:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin 


Total water consumed until now:
3.25 gallons + 2 Hydration packs + 8grams pure sea salt 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,043
Protein: 460
Carbs: 171
Fiber: 89
Sugar: 42
Fat: 156


Workout:
Leg day
20 min warm up stretches 

Leg Extension 
1 set @
50lbs x 50 reps
3 sets @
205lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
160lbs x 10 reps
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps 

5 minutes stretching 

Leg Curls 
3 sets @
160lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
140lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps 
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps 

5 minutes stretching 

Angled leg press (high for Quads)
1 set @
90lbs x 50 reps 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
450lbs x 15 reps
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Angled leg press (low for Hamstrings/glutes)
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Weighted Lunges (dumbbells)
3 sets @
45lbs x 12 reps


Weighted step ups (dumbbells) 2ft platform 
3 sets @ 
45lbs x 10 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 401

Rest Day, bloodwork morning, suppose to be a cheat day but I only got one cheat meal in. Probably best anyway but I sure did want my dang pancake breakfast lol... next week.

Woke up at 0530, hit the hgh, went back to sleep for an hour n half and headed out the door all sleepy eyed to make my 815 blood draw... Fasted Blood drawn, then doctors appointment across town after to get a second opinion on the sleep issues, then off to grab the nieces to go to one fair for frog jumping contest and I volunteered to be in the dunk tank while my nieces and their little friends tried to sink me lol... they got me twice.. then off to another fair to see a friend perform his comedy routine (prop comedian for kids entertainment) 

Needless to say they wore me the hell out. I wish I could have just a 1/4 of their energy... 

All I ate was a protein bar after doc appointment and a cheese steak sandwich at the fair. Ill drink a shake in just a few minutes, take my vitamins and supps, jump in shower and hit the hay. Oh 2 monster peach teas throughout the day, a 5hour energy shot and under a gallon of water... totally blew it today. 


Tomorrow Ill have to do my chores and stuff and push the renaissance fair to next weekend... I had big plans lol. Just lack the energy to get it done. I need a full rest day though.

----------


## Obs

> Day 401
> 
> Rest Day, bloodwork morning, suppose to be a cheat day but I only got one cheat meal in. Probably best anyway but I sure did want my dang pancake breakfast lol... next week.
> 
> Woke up at 0530, hit the hgh, went back to sleep for an hour n half and headed out the door all sleepy eyed to make my 815 blood draw... Fasted Blood drawn, then doctors appointment across town after to get a second opinion on the sleep issues, then off to grab the nieces to go to one fair for frog jumping contest and I volunteered to be in the dunk tank while my nieces and their little friends tried to sink me lol... they got me twice.. then off to another fair to see a friend perform his comedy routine (prop comedian for kids entertainment) 
> 
> Needless to say they wore me the hell out. I wish I could have just a 1/4 of their energy... 
> 
> All I ate was a protein bar after doc appointment and a cheese steak sandwich at the fair. I’ll drink a shake in just a few minutes, take my vitamins and supps, jump in shower and hit the hay. Oh 2 monster peach teas throughout the day, a 5hour energy shot and under a gallon of water... totally blew it today. 
> ...


Charger just won masters in mexicali and is waiting to get on stage for heavyweight

----------


## Cowboymike

> Charger just won masters in mexicali and is waiting to get on stage for heavyweight


Oh hell yes!!!! Congrats charger!!!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 402

Rest Day / Family day 


Bloodworks trickling in... my irons super low again... I dont even need to wait for the E results. I already know this has been the issue of why Im so wiped out and tired.. I know these symptoms well... so Im going to need to triple up on supplementing.. Im not sure why Im struggling so hard to get my iron levels up.. a lot of other things are out of whack as well such as cholesterol and all that Jazz.... 

So far Im not impressed with the higher doses of compounds. Definitely not seeing many pluses vs my regular dosing regiments.. in fact as of this moment, with my bloodwork telling the tale, it seems theres more negative than positive occurring.... Ill wait for the whole picture though. Ill address the iron immediately as well as the cholesterol issues. Drop some fat off of the diet as well. Since according to my bloods Im not utilizing it as energy at this moment very efficiently anyway. 

Im fully aware that this is for science though and I needed to do this so its not in the back of my head of wonder. Ill move my health panel blood work to every 3 weeks now though. As I dont want to allow my levels to remain out of whack for too long. Ill keep the T and E bloodwork as normally scheduled though. Since my last bloodwork was gtg vs them now, Ill allow another 3 weeks to see how it goes. If its still out of whack Ill start tweaking the dosages to a safer more effective level.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 403

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH
300mg EQ
25mg Iron

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH
10mg Cialis
25mg Iron 

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk


Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 

Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 350
2 farm fresh eggs
1 pepper jack cheese slice
1 turkey sausage patty

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 400
2 cups cottage cheese

Meal 6
Calories: 480
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
1 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 7
Calories: 660
1 cup Quinoa & Brown rice w/garlic
1 cup fire roasted bell peppers and onions
12oz Boneless, Skinless, chicken breast


Plus Vitamins after last meal : NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


What a day... long long work day it turned out to be. Back to back to back emergency calls... then off to the gym... then off to give platelets... now home and my brain is in hyper drive as Im trying to get it to slow down and stfu already so I can get ready for some sleep... early to rise tomorrow for a brutal day of my favorite work to do, Demo day! Whoop whoop! Its going to be rough n tough and I will be exhausted beyond exhausted... I love it.. destroy but maintain its integrity. Dismember and dismantle, while adding and securing... love/hate... its the perfect combo lol 

So today I decided to hit legs first this week as I want to try to double team them for a while. I really want to see some additional size pack onto them. Felt good at the gym. At least I wasnt dragging my ass like a wormed dog on shag carpet... Ill keep upping my iron until I find a happy medium... keeping in mind my donating is going to bring my levels down and Ill need to start ramping up and keeping closer tabs on that... need that iron in the blood. Its pretty vital lol.. 

Felt good on my workout, in and out in an hour so Im back to my before surgery pace. Not where I was strength wise, but not too far behind either. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have all my bodily functions functioning as designed and with normality.


11:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin 
25mg iron 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons + 2 Hydration packs + 8grams pure sea salt 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,541
Protein: 414
Carbs: 159
Fiber: 88
Sugar: 33
Fat: 126


Workout:
Leg day
20 min warm up stretches 

Leg Extension 
1 set @
50lbs x 50 reps
3 sets @
205lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
160lbs x 10 reps
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps 

5 minutes stretching 

Leg Curls 
3 sets @
160lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
140lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps 
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps 

5 minutes stretching 

Angled leg press (high for Quads)
1 set @
90lbs x 50 reps 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
450lbs x 15 reps
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Angled leg press (low for Hamstrings/glutes)
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Weighted Lunges (dumbbells)
3 sets @
45lbs x 12 reps


Weighted step ups (dumbbells) 2ft platform 
3 sets @ 
45lbs x 10 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 404

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH
25mg Iron
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH
10mg Cialis
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk


Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 350
2 farm fresh eggs
1 pepper jack cheese slice
1 turkey sausage patty

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 510
3 pepperoni sticks 

Meal 6
Calories: 480
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
1 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 7
Calories: 660
1 angus beef patty 
1 tbsp avocado mayo
1 onion bun
1/2 cup fire roasted bell peppers and onions 
1/2 cup grilled yellow onion 

Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 



Curveballs thrown from every direction. I was on a pink cloud all day though and completely unaffected by any stressful situation. It was a pleasant change of pace. 

Very physical work day topped off with an arms day. 

Energy was there, strength was not. I struggled to hit my reps. My breathing was off and I felt my self speeding up my rep pace in order to check the box... I can not get in this habit. Its taken a long time to get myself trained into slow and deliberate reps. I would not be a happy camper having to re-train myself. 

Ive been getting dreams lately. A lot. Vivid and strange ones. This is good I think yeah? It means Im getting deeper sleep? Or at least hitting sleep levels.. 

Side note, Im definitely seeing a difference with my body and its definitely changing... but the tape measure is not moving and my weight is swaying within a 5lb +\- .... but my body is definitely toning up and Im looking bigger. Which is a feat in itself if my brain isnt processing me as the fat ass in the mirror anymore... but Im suppose to be bulking... so Im going to need to up my calories... maybe its time to go buy some grapenuts cereal lol 



Daily gratitude item:
Today Im grateful for an attitude of gratitude.... it really made it a great day tbh. It was a positive day all day regardless what obstacles were thrown my way. I sure can problem solve so much more effectively! 



10:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons + 1 Hydration packs + 8grams pure sea salt 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,728
Protein: 354
Carbs: 135
Fiber: 86
Sugar: 20
Fat: 186


Workout:
Arm Day

Preacher Curls w/easy bar fixed weight
1 set @
20lbs x 50 reps 
3 sets @
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps
1 set @
40lbs to failure 

Sit down tricep machine
1 set @
40lbs x 50 reps 
1 set @
180lbs x 4 reps 
1 set @
160lbs x 4 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 20 reps
3 drop sets @
100 x 10 reps
80 x 10 reps
60 x 8 reps
40 x 8 reps 
20 x failure 

Stand up dumbbell curls
1 set @
15lbs x 30 reps
3 sets @
70lbs x 4 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 8 reps
3 sets
50lbs x 10 reps
3 sets
40lbs x 10 reps 

Stand up hammer curls
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Stand up cross body hammer curls
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Reverse curls with straight bar
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Wrist curls with straight bar
4 sets @
60lbs x 10 reps

Cable rope tricep push down
3 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
100lbs x 8 reps 

Cable straight bar push down 
3 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps

Reverse cable straight bar pull down
3 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps

----------


## Proximal

Dreams are good - Better those than nightmares. 

Keep grinding at it Cowboy!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 405

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH
25mg Iron
300mg EQ

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH
10mg Cialis


Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 

Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 350
1 sourdough English muffin 
1 pepper jack cheese slice
1 turkey sausage patty

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 369
4oz shaved beef steak 
1 medium bell pepper
1/3cup sliced mushrooms
1 provolone cheese slice 
2tsp Worcestershire sauce 

Meal 6
Calories: 480
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
1 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 7
Calories: 386
1/2 Quest thin crust pizza 

Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Just call me day slayer bwhuahahaha! I slayed the day. Had some challenges, rose to the occasion, got through everything without freaking out mentally. Yay! Doctor appointment tomorrow, hopefully I get cleared to have him file the paperwork to get me into that program to try the narcolepsy meds out. Crossing fingers!

Hit chest today. Muscles are feeling fatigued today. So I kept it slow and controlled. Got through the routine even though it took longer. So far Im failing at adding in abs to my routines... I keep hoping for that second wind and its not coming... maybe Ill just keep it more simple and do ab work at home and in between chores or something... just to start getting in the routine... 

Mentally I been having to fight myself lately it seems. Hopefully this will pass sooner rather than later. Its annoying AF. 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for good sleep. Ive been blessed this past week with solid sleep with dreams. 



10:00pm 
2 Kirkland sleep aid
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons + 1 Hydration pack


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,235
Protein: 345
Carbs: 155
Fiber: 109
Sugar: 23
Fat: 132


Workout:
Chest Day

Mid range cable cross over 

1 set @
20lbs x 50 reps 
3 sets @
80lbs x 8 reps
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x 10 reps 

High range cable cross over 
3 sets @
80lbs x 8 reps
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

Low range cable crossover
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps 

Rest are Supersets:
Flat bench dumbbell press with twist & Svend Press with 10lb plate 
4 sets @
50lbs/10lbs x 15 reps each

Champagne Press & dumbbell flys
4 sets @
50lbs/50lbs x 10 reps each

Incline dumbbell press with twist & champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs/50lbs x 10 reps each 

Decline dumbbell flys & Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @
50lbs/35lbs x 15 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 406

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH
25mg Iron
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH
10mg Cialis
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA


Post-workout
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 430
1/2 stuffed waffle 
1 pepperoni stick

Meal 2
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meals 3
Calories: 400
2 cup cottage cheese 

Meal 4 
Calories: 500
Turkey & Harvarti panini 

Meal 5
Calories: 339
Chicken enchilada casserole 

Meal 6
Calories: 655
4 farm fresh eggs 
1oz feta cheese
Crumbled bacon 
Fire roasted bell peppers and onion
Sliced grilled mushrooms 
1 chicken jalapeño sausage, sliced


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 



Well the doctors visit didnt go my way exactly lol... Im not getting signed up for the medication I wanted to try. He wants me to try this other stuff first for 30days. He said if I dont like them or feel a great improvement, then he would send in the paperwork for the other stuff to try. Reluctantly I agree to his compromise... 

Today was shoulders and back and I realized I did chest too early. I was suppose to wait for round 2 until tomorrow. So I threw a wrench into my whole plan. I need to stop being lazy anyway and write in my new plan to take me to week 10.. I have been feeling super squeezed for time today and my choices for fuel havent been top tier... I expect Ill pay for this tomorrow. 

In a great mood today. Stoked about that. Ill take the good days any day!! 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful that I am able to repurpose old items into items with renewed purpose to those without the means to obtain such items. The gratitude expressed in receiving said items really made my day and made me feel grateful to be able to help out. Then be really grateful for the items I now have that replaced those old items to improve my situation. 



10:00pm 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 


Total water consumed until now:
2.00 gallons + 1 Hydration pack


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,924
Protein: 258
Carbs: 105
Fiber: 50
Sugar: 32
Fat: 157


Workout:
Shoulders and back

Warm up superset w/dumbbells 
One of each, repeat all to complete 1 rep count:
Lateral Raise
Front Raise
Front high lateral raise
Front shoulder height raise
Front to mid height raise 
Internal rotation 
Lateral raise

3 sets @
15lbs x 8 reps (rotations) 

Cable upright rows
1 warm up set @
50lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Seated cable rows 
4 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

Machine shoulder press 
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Close grip lat pull down
4 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps

Underhand pull downs 
4 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps 

TBar Rows
4 sets @ 
135lbs x 10 reps

Seated Rear delt fly
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Arnold press
4 [email protected]
35lbs x 10 reps 

One arm upright row
4 sets @
25lbs x 8 reps 

Lower back machine 
4 sets @ 
Setting 10 x 25 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 407

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH
25mg Iron
300mg EQ


Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu TP Orange Tops HGH
10mg Cialis


Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 490
1 sourdough English muffin 
1 pepper jack cheese slice
1 turkey sausage patty
2 farm fresh eggs 

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 490
2 cup cottage cheese
4 celery sticks
1 nectarine 


Meal 6
Calories: 480
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
1 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 7
Calories: 810
6 pieces chicken stuffed jalapeño wrapped in bacon 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 

I owned the day today... smashed work. Got in some extra hours for some extra cash, which I definitely can use. 

Destroyed leg day and its time to definitely rework the routine. Felt good and strong with plenty of gas in the tank. Not sure if it was thanks to the help of the new sleep aid or not. Or the added fuel for the body. I loved whatever it was as I felt laser focused and on top of my game... got the call while at the gym from a little voice wanting uncle cowboy to take her skating... I folded and went to pick up the wifey, smashed easy dinner, then snatch her up and let her get her skate on lol. Im still wired from the day as of now. Getting ready to take my nighttime regiment and jump in the shower to wash the skating rink off. Happy to report we wore the little one out and the parents should be happy shell be ready to sleep the night through lol. 

Got my cpap machine today as well. Looking forward to a good nights sleep. Crossing my fingers. 

Will be hitting the renaissance fair tomorrow. Taking the nieces as well. Going to be a fun day. 

Got my bloodwork results back finally. I pulled at 3 weeks and then again at 5. Very pleased with the results so far... everything from the test, AI, mast definitely doing their jobs.. SP didnt disappoint thats for sure. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for opportunities to suite up and show up for my little autistic angel when she calls my phone and wants to go hang out... for being in a place in life to where these things are important to me and I decide to be present. I like being this guy. Never have I felt so loved by another human. 



11:00pm 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
1 trazodone sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
3.25 gallons + 2 Hydration pack + 8g sea salt


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,921
Protein: 401
Carbs: 158
Fiber: 88
Sugar: 43
Fat: 171


Workout:
Leg day
20 min warm up stretches 

Leg Extension 
1 set @
50lbs x 50 reps
3 sets @
205lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
160lbs x 10 reps
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps 

Leg Curls 
3 sets @
160lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
140lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps 
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps 

Angled leg press (high for Quads)
1 set @
90lbs x 50 reps 
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
450lbs x 15 reps
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Angled leg press (low for Hamstrings/glutes)
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Weighted Lunges (dumbbells)
3 sets @
45lbs x 12 reps

Squats (dumbbells)
3 sets @
50lbs x 12 reps

Weighted step ups (dumbbells) 2ft platform 
3 sets @ 
45lbs x 10 reps 


Plus taking my niece to skating rink and did a bunch of laps (my walking, her something close to skating lol) calorie burns a calorie burn though ;0)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 408

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
25mg Iron
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA


@6pm 
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
10mg Cialis
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA


Meal 1
Calories: 920
4 farm fresh eggs
2 turkey sausage patty
1 English muffin 
2 pepper jack cheese slice
2 tbsp organic homemade strawberry jam


Meal 2
Calories: 460
1 choc chip cookie dough protein bar 
1 serving peanut butter protein granola 

Meals 3
Calories: 690
In a cereal bowl:
2 cups almond milk
1/3 cup gluten free granola cranberry maple nut 
1.2 cup Mesa sunrise with raisin cereal
1 serving peanut butter protein granola 


Meal 4 
Calories: 1,350
Large chicken quesadilla 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender 


Took today off from the gym and took all 3 nieces to the renaissance fair with the wife... it was a fun day. I love people watching and theres really no other place better for that. People were all decked out in costume and even pulled off accents and remained in characters throughout the day... it was nice not to have my head making judgements or negative thoughts about the individuals.. found myself really digging the way they were able to stay in character. Impressive. Fun events, shows to watch and the kiddos had a blast. 

Today was a good day ;0) 

Hoping to get better sleep tonight. Im unfortunately a stomach sleeper. CPAP machine and sleeping on my stomach are a no go. Woke me up so many times rolling over to smash a mask into my face lol... so Im going to try to train myself to side sleep... hopefully this doesnt take to many nights to get comfortable with. 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to get to watch other humans enjoying their activities that create joy and without being judge mental towards them about it.. it allowed me to observe and witness the genuine spirits in these people. Their entertainment and fun was written all over their faces. It made me smile a lot. How free they seemed. I got to visit their world. 


10:00pm 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
1 Trazodone sleep aid ... going to try cutting dose in half. Full dose made me feel woozy when I woke up in middle of night. 


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,420
Protein: 174
Carbs: 282
Fiber: 35
Sugar: 67
Fat: 175


Workout:
No gym today

----------


## Obs

Looking damn good cowboy that arm looks nasty!

----------


## Proximal

> looking damn good cowboy that arm looks nasty!


x2 ^^^!

----------


## charger69

Kick ass forearms!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> x2 ^^^!





> Kick ass forearms!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He curls more than God.

----------


## Proximal

> He curls more than God.


And, Chuck Norris?

----------


## Obs

> And, Chuck Norris?


Chuck thought he was curling a lot... until he realized cowboy was curling him and his dumbell... And chuck was only positive when cowboy was going negative.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Chuck thought he was curling a lot... until he realized cowboy was curling him and his dumbell... And chuck was only positive when cowboy was going negative.


Lol yall are exactly what I needed after this long ass day ;0) good night gentlemen!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 409

Rest/Family day

No gym, no macro log today... same old same ol on the supps ;0)

Stayed way busy all day/night though. We got a lot of stuff accomplished thats for damn sure... 


Grateful for my hot water heater. Having to go a couple days without it really made me realize how much I use hot water... 

Back to the grind tomorrow.. switched some things up to try out. Hope everyone had a kick ass weekend!

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 410

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
25mg Iron
300mg EQ
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
10mg Cialis
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 490
1 sourdough English muffin 
1 pepper jack cheese slice
1 turkey sausage patty
2 farm fresh eggs 

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 490
2 cup cottage cheese
1 nectarine 
1 plum 

Meal 6
Calories: 480
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
1 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 7
Calories: 705
Big bowl of cereal, mixed items 
1.2 cup Mesa Sunrise w/raisins 
1/3 cup gluten free granola cranberry maple nut
1 serving (60grams) peanut butter protein granola
1 cup almond milk
1 cup coconut milk 

Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Met the coolest older lady ever today. She runs a couple grow operations and its the first time Ive been in one (Ive been in hundreds by now, from new builds to retrofitting) where I was allowed to actually look around and check everything out. She was very patient and explained the processes she utilizes to grow her girls as she referred to them lol. The state and local hoops she has to jump through and constant rule changes... it was like a field trip lol.. her plants are so old that they literally have 1 1/2 - 2 1/2 diameter trunks... like friggin real trees n stuff! I had no idea they could even grow like that. She had ones with leaves so thick and big, then thin and petite... each bearing difference size buds and the colors in the hairs on the buds were crazy in itself... Im personally not a smoker, but man it was super cool to enter her world and be taken through everything. It truly is a science. She said if I was interested shed have me in for the next steps when she harvests the buds. I of course said yes and I would gladly do it free just for the experience. Gave my number and cant wait! The plant is probably one of my favorite to look at. They are really cool looking. 

On top of my extracurricular activity I actually put in a killer day at work lol. I didnt play all day. 

Tried out a new routine today. Loading up heavy on the front with low reps and then swinging into volume. Everything slow and clean or it didnt count.. so Ill be honest and just say I lost rep counts due to not looking clean on form.. which sucks because I feel like the sloppy ones drain me quick. Theyre soul suckers. However, I walked out of that gym feeling pumped AF and strong. I was pleased overall with my performance. I like my reps in the range that they are. Ill ride this routine for a while until those reps climb up and force me heavier. 

My energy is back. The increased iron supplementing is doing its job. Thank goodness since that stupid cpap machine is screwing with my bloody sleep... just sucking it up though, eventually my body will quit throwing a temper tantrum and start sleeping better.. 

The intra supplementing is definitely working out for me. The added carbs are screwing with my digestive system. However Ill keep pushing it for a few weeks to see if I adjust. If not, at least I tried and will try other methods. I need that fuel though. And my body wants it to be in bread form lol. 

As far as the gear, everythings shining now. I can pick out whos doing what and can feel each. I almost feel the mast and npp shine the most in the earlier hours of the day, while the Test and Primo are my later in the day guys.. sounds kinda funny I know... but its just how I feel. That I feel them at different times more than others. Im in the thick of this cycle now. Time to really dial in the macros and the routines. To get stricter and shake things up a little bit. 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for smiles today... so I decided to practice handing out smiles all around and as much as I could... about 90% of those I smiled at smiled back. Which made me smile inside... such an easy thing that creates such a kick ass good vibe... even this hard core gang banging looking dude smiled back and gave me deuces lol... if you knew my past youd know why this is actually pretty interesting in itself.. another story for another day though.. 


10:00pm 
50mg metoprolol (bumping to 100mg soon)
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
1/2 Trazodone sleep aid pill 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons + Hydration pack + 8g Redmonds sea salt 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,816
Protein: 364
Carbs: 258
Fiber: 94
Sugar: 76
Fat: 138


Workout:
Arm Day

Stand up dumbbell curls
1 set @
20lbs x 30 reps
2 sets @
80lbs x 2 reps 
3 sets @
70lbs x 4 reps
3 sets @
65lbs x 6 reps
3 sets
50lbs x 10 reps
3 sets
40lbs x 10 reps 

Stand up hammer curls
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Stand up cross body hammer curls
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Cable Curls w/straight bar 
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
100lbs x 8 reps
3 drop sets @
80lbs x 6 reps
60lbs x 6 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps

Sit down tricep machine
1 set @
40lbs x 50 reps 
1 set @
200lbs x 4 reps 
1 set @
180lbs x 4 reps
3 sets @
160lbs x 8 reps
3 drop sets @
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 8 reps 
20lbs x 8 reps

Reverse curls with easy bar
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
30lbs x 10 reps 

Wrist curls with straight bar
4 sets @
60lbs x 10 reps

Cable rope tricep push down
3 sets @
200lbs x 6 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 6 reps
3 drop sets @
100lbs x 8 reps 
80lbs x 8 reps
70lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
50lbs x 8 reps 

Cable straight bar push down 
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

Reverse cable straight bar pull down
3 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps 

Standup overhead cable tricep extension with small straight bar 
4 sets @
100lbs x 12 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 411

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
25mg Iron
100 sit-ups 

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
10mg Cialis


Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 490
1 sourdough English muffin 
1 pepper jack cheese slice
1 turkey sausage patty
2 farm fresh eggs 

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 490
2 cup cottage cheese
1 nectarine 
1 plum 

Meal 6
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 7
Calories: 705
Big bowl of cereal, mixed items 
1.2 cup Mesa Sunrise w/raisins 
1/3 cup gluten free granola cranberry maple nut
1 serving (60grams) peanut butter protein granola
1 cup almond milk
1 cup coconut milk 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Im locked out of BOP :0( But Ill write this up to post next time I can log in anyway. Im sad though lol.. 

Night and day difference lately in my mental status... energy is soaring again and my stamina has increased 100fold along with my endurance. Can feel the burn and bounce back fast to complete the required reps without feeling like Im struggling... so this is where I can say Im cheating by the usage of certain supps lol... naturally Im limited in this department... so enjoying it while I got it. I will not take it for granted again. 

I hit chest today... slow and controlled. Utilizing 4 seconds each way on my movements. It honestly destroys my chest. Stole the idea from Maximus and his 3 second tempo wording... makes it even more easier to control and be strict by counting it out as well... big difference. 

Im digging how everythings feeling internally right now. Interested to see what the next round of bloodwork will say. Feel like everythings leveling out and my body has made the adjustments necessary to bring the ship to even keel 


Daily gratitude item:
Today Im grateful for air conditioning 


10:00pm 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
1/2 Trazodone sleep aid pill 


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons + Hydration pack + 8g Redmonds sea salt 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,836
Protein: 362
Carbs: 259
Fiber: 93
Sugar: 74
Fat: 140


Workout:
Chest Day

Mid range cable cross over 
1 set @
20lbs x 50 reps 
3 sets @
80lbs x 8 reps
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x 10 reps 

High range cable cross over 
3 sets @
80lbs x 8 reps
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

Low range cable crossover
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps 

Rest are Supersets:
Flat bench dumbbell press with twist & Svend Press with 10lb plate 
4 sets @
50lbs/10lbs x 15 reps each

Champagne Press & dumbbell flys
4 sets @
50lbs/50lbs x 10 reps each

Incline dumbbell press with twist & champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs/50lbs x 10 reps each 

Decline dumbbell flys & Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @
50lbs/35lbs x 15 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 412

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
25mg Iron
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA
100 sit-ups 

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
10mg Cialis
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 835
4oz beef brisket
1 pretzel bun
1tbsp avocado oil mayo 
3tsp mustard
Pile of organic greens mix
1 habanero cheese slice 

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 565
2 cup cottage cheese
1 nectarine 
1 plum 
1 peach 

Meal 6
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 7
Calories: 925
Big bowl of cereal, mixed items 
1.2 cup Mesa Sunrise w/raisins 
1/3 cup gluten free granola cranberry maple nut
2 cup coconut milk 
2 chicken enchiladas 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


My chest is sore AF... like fml cant squeeze to gain leverage on pipe with my wrenches lol... good lawdy!! 

I had an interesting day to say the least. I had a little freak out over some weirdness that happen and maybe over reacted... maybe not.. but my phones been acting all kinds of strange lately.. getting randomly super super hot. Screen flashing on and off repeatedly. People complaining that I sound muffled and they cant hear me very well. Camera just zooms in and out and not settling on anything to be able to take a picture... but then today during the phone freaking out I thought I heard someone on it so I put it up to my ear and heard some one say ~No, this ones xxxxxxxs (my last name) line~ that was it. Some crackling and then stone cold silence... are you edging kidding me?!? Wtf was that? Im not on drugs. Unless that sleep aid is screwing with my head now... I mean I heard it clear AF... I wish I wouldve heard what was said before. The stuff that I heard coming from the phone that caused me to put it up to my ear in the first place... so I ran my phone over with the scissor lift and tossed it in my trash barrel that was full of sprinkler water and left it there for over an hour... then after work took it on down to the cellphone store to file my claim for a replacement... so I have an old phone for a couple days until my replacement shows up.... hopefully thats damage enough that no one can pull any info from it? I have it soaking in salt water now. Will that do it? Or should I plug in the old microwave sitting in the garage and run it out to the middle of the grass? No one ever has access to my phone. Not even my old lady. My phone never leaves my sight. Ever. When I shower its in my pocket laying on the floor, doors locked... can anyone tap a phone now without downloading software directly to the phone? Weird shit... taking no chances. Its the only piece of equipment holding any possible incriminating stuff on it... the tablet I use to use specifically for all my dirty work, I destroyed a while ago due to the fact I couldnt keep it within range of a quick destroy if need be... so I want to make sure what Ive done is enough, since I cant even turn it on or see anything anymore on it as its all squished to death and soaking in water lol

Other than that a good day today lol.. its hot AF... Im getting a little sad its not as light out when Im leaving for work... which means itll be fall soon already :0( Im not ready... 

Got some shoulders and back done today. Revisited the old routine on this one just to get through the day. The gyms all in shambles again as theyre finishing up flooring where the equipment I need usually sits. 

I got a painful pump almost immediately in my right shoulder. Really made me dig deep to get it all done. I tried stretch in like crazy between sets, massaging it to no avail.. using a 25lb dumbbell to pound it out... so Im going to have to push leg day back in between chest and shoulder day from here on out. Since my delts keep trying to cheat and obviously getting some shots in without my knowing... 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have my teeth.


10:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
1/2 Trazodone sleep aid pill 


Total water consumed until now:
2.00 gallons + Hydration pack + 8g Redmonds sea salt 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,476
Protein: 399
Carbs: 330
Fiber: 100
Sugar: 98
Fat: 163


Workout:

Slow and controlled and counting them out. 

Shoulders and back

Warm up superset w/dumbbells 
One of each, repeat all to complete 1 rep count:
Lateral Raise
Front Raise
Front high lateral raise
Front shoulder height raise
Front to mid height raise 
Internal rotation 
Lateral raise
-complete-
3 total sets @
15lbs x 8 reps each movement 

Cable upright rows
1 warm up set @
50lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Seated cable rows 
4 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

Machine shoulder press 
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Close grip lat pull down
4 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps

Underhand pull downs 
4 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps 

TBar Rows
4 sets @ 
135lbs x 10 reps

Seated Rear delt fly
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Arnold press
4 [email protected]
35lbs x 10 reps 

One arm upright row
4 sets @
25lbs x 8 reps

----------


## Obs

I have had my cell cut out of the conversation I was in and cut into another before. 

Sounds like you got hacked though. 

Dont think about it. Just go get a new phone or you will be watching out your window at night with a pistol and a shotgun, afraid to talk in front of your tv.

----------


## Obs

I advise all new accounts for the device as well. 
Dont sync it to shit.

----------


## Cowboymike

> I advise all new accounts for the device as well. 
> Dont sync it to shit.


Its just so weird... I destroyed the sim card as well... I mean I guess it doesnt really matter anyway... if they could do it before Im sure theyll do it again... but I can still try to be careful

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 413

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
25mg Iron


Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
10mg Cialis


Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 915
4.5oz beef brisket 
1 pretzel bun
1tbsp avocado oil mayo
3tsp mustard
1cup organic greens superfood mix
1 habanero cheese slice 

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 565
2 cup cottage cheese
1 nectarine 
1 plum 
1 peach 

Meal 6
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 7
Calories: 705
Big bowl of cereal, mixed items 
1.2 cup Mesa Sunrise w/raisins 
1/3 cup gluten free granola cranberry maple nut
1 serving (60grams) peanut butter protein granola
1 cup almond milk
1 cup coconut milk 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Smashed legs. Slow and controlled really screwed me on volume. But the pump was so nasty I could barely walk to my car. Ever other step my legs would buckle and Id almost go down... felt good though. Feeling stronger. Im only 200lbs away from my PR. So Im happy about that. 

Good day on the coast today. Met a cool ass dude from Cali whos been here for a while. Gave me my shopping list on what to get, info on where to buy but where I can rent out gear first to test out what I like best. Most importantly gave me the info on three surf spots to try out... Im beside myself. 
Ill be in the water soon. Thats a fact. 




Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have met a surfer from Cali today. For his gracious attitude and willingness to let me ask questions to get me squared away on what I need to do to get in the water ASAP.. Im actually so excited right now I can not even put to words how much so. 


10:00pm 
50mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
1/2 Trazodone sleep aid pill 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons + Hydration pack + 6g Redmonds sea salt 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,076
Protein: 374
Carbs: 287
Fiber: 96
Sugar: 92
Fat: 147


Workout:
Leg day
20 min warm up stretches 
Slow and controlled (really dropped me on volume though) 

Leg Extension 
1 set @
50lbs x 50 reps
3 sets @
205lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
160lbs x 10 reps
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps 

Leg Curls 
3 sets @
160lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
140lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps 
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps 

Angled leg press (high for Quads)
1 set @
90lbs x 50 reps 
3sets @
700lbs x 6 reps
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
450lbs x 15 reps
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Angled leg press (low for Hamstrings/glutes)
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Ab machine
3 sets @
100lbs x 35 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 414

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
25mg Iron
300mg EQ
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA


Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
10mg Cialis
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 490
2 farm fresh eggs
1 turkey sausage passage 
1 habanero cheese slice
I English muffin 


Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 565
2 cup cottage cheese
1 nectarine 
1 plum 
1 peach 

Meal 6
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 7
Calories: 445
Big bowl of cereal, mixed items 
1.2 cup Mesa Sunrise w/raisins 
1/3 cup gluten free granola cranberry maple nut
1 cup almond milk
1 cup coconut milk 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Everythings so sore... I blasted these legs so hard and I got to feel every stair and every step on the ladders... all day long... it hurt so good.

Just did some random ab work today and cardio. 

Glad the weeks over. Ready for some down time and relaxation thats for dang sure. 

Happy Friday everyone!! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful Im not mentally ill and on the streets arguing at the sky with my inner demons who are tormenting me... I wish I had a magic wand to relieve their suffering.. 


10:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
1/2 Trazodone sleep aid pill 


Total water consumed until now:
2.00 gallons + Hydration pack + 6g Redmonds sea salt 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,651
Protein: 354
Carbs: 247
Fiber: 93
Sugar: 80
Fat: 127


Workout:
Everything body weight only 

Back extensions 
4 sets of 30reps

Crunches
4 sets of 50reps

Leg raises 
4 sets of 50reps

Hanging leg raises with twist 
4 sets 20

Roman Chair Side Bends
4 sets of 20 

Decline Sit ups 
4 sets of 20

45 min Elliptical

----------


## Obs

Attachment 177000

Cowboy's magic wand to end their suffering...

----------


## Cowboymike

> Attachment 177000
> 
> Cowboy's magic wand to end their suffering...


Thatll definitely do the trick lol

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 415

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
25mg Iron


Food ate: 
2 farm fresh eggs 
4oz corned beef n cabbage
1 English muffin
1/2cup breakfast potatoes
1 pancake w/butter
5 strawberry real fruit popsicle 
1cup cranberry health mix 
4 slices cauliflowercrust supreme pizza
2 extra sour dough bread slices
4oz Black Forest Ham
1 pepper jack cheese slice
1tbsp avocado mayo
2tsp mustard
6 servings organic frozen cherries 
2 scoop choc whey concentrate
2 scoop unflavored whey concentrate 
4 cups almond milk 
1 cup coconut milk 
4oz beef jerky 
7oz salted Carmel corn 

@4pm
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
10mg Cialis

Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Rest day. Effin eat like a pig day. Talk about uncontrollable hunger... I could not stop stuffing my face... it was horrible. I felt like an addict. I could not stay too long away from grabbing more stuff to stuff my face with... 

Needless to say Ill be in the gym tomorrow for some cardio and ab work lol... 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be in a position to be able to have a down day without worry or fear of not covering the rent because of it. 



10:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
1/2 Trazodone sleep aid pill 


Total water consumed until now:
1.50 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 5,368
Protein: 279
Carbs: 654
Fiber: 67
Sugar: 358
Fat: 179


Workout:
None

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 416

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
25mg Iron
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

@4pm
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
10mg Cialis
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA


Pre-workout:
Meal 2
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 3
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 500
3 farm fresh eggs
1 sourdough English muffin
1 1/2 chicken jalapeño sausage


Meal 2 & 3 (pre & post workout shake)
Calories: 1,267
1 cup coconut milk
3 cups almond milk 
1 cup Aloe Vera Juice 
3 servings chocolate whey concentrate
2 servings unflavored wheyconcentrate 
2 servings frozen organic cherries
2 cup organic daybreak frozen fruit
4tbsp PbFit powdered peanut butter 


Meals 3
Calories: 609
2 slice sourdough bread
4oz Black Forest Ham
1 pepper jack cheese slice 
1tbsp avocado oil mayo
3 tsp mustard
Handful of organic greens 


@4pm
Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Weekends fly by so fast. Was going to have a Sunday rest day today but i was all in my head about my uncontrollable eating episode yesterday. So I went and hit cardio and abs and feel a little better. Ready to go balls to the wall this week on my routines. Going to utilize that 3-4 seconds each way on my reps and stay laser focused on perfect execution of them. My whole body was completely wrecked after this past week. I must continue this path. 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for fresh, clean water to drink. That I live somewhere where snowpack and nature give me my supply of freshness... 



10:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
1/2 Trazodone sleep aid pill 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,376
Protein: 220
Carbs: 195
Fiber: 27
Sugar: 79
Fat: 83



Workout: 
Everything body weight only 

Back extensions
4 sets of 30reps

Crunches
4 sets of 50reps

Leg raises 
4 sets of 50reps

Hanging leg raises with twist 
4 sets 20

Roman Chair Side Bends
4 sets of 20 

Decline Sit ups 
4 sets of 20

45 min Elliptical

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 417

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
25mg Iron
300mg EQ

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
10mg Cialis

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 490
2 farm fresh eggs
1 turkey sausage passage 
1 habanero cheese slice
I English muffin 


Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 565
2 cup cottage cheese
1 nectarine 
1 plum 
1 peach 

Meal 6
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 7
Calories: 445
Big bowl of cereal, mixed items 
1.2 cup Mesa Sunrise w/raisins 
1/3 cup gluten free granola cranberry maple nut
1 cup almond milk
1 cup coconut milk 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Today whopped my ass 3 ways to Sunday... hot damn was I tested on every level... one thing I hate about working in these pot grow places, it has to be high ass humidity and effin 90 degrees with hundreds of 1,000 watt super bulbs and UV set ups... now jam up and down 14ft ladders all day long and you get, one crybaby cowboy mike lol... needless to say I seriously looked like I jumped into a pool... everything was soaked through and completely wet with my sweat... the plants dont even look healthy. So, fug them for trying to kill me lol.. 

So I clocked in just over 22k steps today, most of that ladders and stairs. So I feel I got my cardio in today lol... 

Hit the gym exhausted. But fire in the tank to crank out some arms. Again the slower reps are kicking my ass... but damn if Im not hooked on the after effects! I need to build my lower back up though... these pumps Im getting down there are ridiculous and almost put me out of commission... sometimes just driving aggravates it... so I need to beef up my lower quadrant.. any special techniques or movements anyone may have to accomplish this other than back extensions that Im doing, chime in ;0) Also a way to stretch that bastard out when its locking up... the normal stretching isnt stretching it properly... but I found out rolling on a softball on the floor digs into it pretty effectively... but the foam roller does not... wtf 

Got dialed in on insurance and feel much better about not worrying about accidents now... plus knowing my lil sprout will have some cash if I die makes me feel good. Better than nothing but grief ;0) 

Ready to rock this week. Feeling like a beast. Ready to act like a beast. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to feel covered in the event of unforeseen circumstances. As Im finally dialed in with whole life and disability insurance. With a cancer coverage addition Incase my Barretts esophagus ever turned into something or I get any other type. Never know these days... I feel relieved though honestly getting this all dialed in. 



10:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
1/2 Trazodone sleep aid pill 


Total water consumed until now:
3.25 gallons + 3 Hydration pack + 10g Redmonds sea salt 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,651
Protein: 354
Carbs: 247
Fiber: 93
Sugar: 80
Fat: 127


Workout: 
Arm Day

Stand up dumbbell curls
1 set @
20lbs x 30 reps
2 sets @
80lbs x 2 reps 
3 sets @
70lbs x 4 reps
3 sets @
65lbs x 6 reps
3 sets
50lbs x 10 reps
3 sets
40lbs x 10 reps 

Stand up hammer curls
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Stand up cross body hammer curls
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Cable Curls w/straight bar 
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
100lbs x 8 reps
3 drop sets @
80lbs x 6 reps
60lbs x 6 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps

Sit down tricep machine
1 set @
40lbs x 50 reps 
1 set @
200lbs x 4 reps 
1 set @
180lbs x 4 reps
3 sets @
160lbs x 8 reps
3 drop sets @
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 8 reps 
20lbs x 8 reps

Reverse curls with easy bar
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
30lbs x 10 reps 

Wrist curls with straight bar
4 sets @
60lbs x 10 reps

Cable rope tricep push down
3 sets @
200lbs x 6 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 6 reps
3 drop sets @
100lbs x 8 reps 
80lbs x 8 reps
70lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
50lbs x 8 reps 

Cable straight bar push down 
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

Reverse cable straight bar pull down
3 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps 

Standup overhead cable tricep extension with small straight bar 
4 sets @
100lbs x 12 reps

----------


## Family_guy

> Day 410
> 
> Upon wake up: 
> 500mg L-Tyrosine 
> 12.5mg Aromasin 
> 2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
> 25mg Iron
> 300mg EQ
> 125mg TestC
> ...


If you mean trimming bud when you say “harvest” please don’t do it for free!!! That one of Thé most tedious and back/neck/hand/finger killing things you can do!!! Trust me it’s cool at first but it quickly gets vety old and exhausting to trim huge amounts of bud!  :Wink:

----------


## Cowboymike

> If you mean trimming bud when you say harvest please dont do it for free!!! That one of Thé most tedious and back/neck/hand/finger killing things you can do!!! Trust me its cool at first but it quickly gets vety old and exhausting to trim huge amounts of bud!


I just want to experience it... if Im not getting paid I can just dip out when ever I want lol

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 418

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
25mg Iron
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA


Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 

Exact repeat on meals this week for the most part. If I can hang. Plus money was tight so had to compromise. 

Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 490
2 farm fresh eggs
1 turkey sausage passage 
1 habanero cheese slice
I English muffin 


Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 565
2 cup cottage cheese
1 nectarine 
1 plum 
1 peach 

Meal 6
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 7
Calories: 445
Big bowl of cereal, mixed items 
1.2 cup Mesa Sunrise w/raisins 
1/3 cup gluten free granola cranberry maple nut
1 cup almond milk
1 cup coconut milk 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


This job is whooping me. Im not going to lie... the heat and the constant up and down that effin 14 ladder and those damn stairs... then putting everything I have trying to remove old pipe to install and replace with new.. hitting 5hours straight with snacking as I work or hitting the pee pot... inhaling 1940s-2019 accumulated dust and everything from all the different businesses it use to be... from slaughter house to smoke house, tire manufacturer etc... now its a weed operation lol... I need to get this thing done. I cant keep this pace up... 

I almost talked myself out of the gym today... almost... too close for comfort... but I got my ass there and went to town. I didnt rush through anything and stayed on point. I feel good enough that I can start pushing the weight up. This routine is completed slow and controlled and clean... time to make myself work a little harder now. Definitely seeing my abs leaving so Im getting enough food lol.. Im truly panicking but know Ill get it back after all is said and done. 

Time to hit the hay. Another early start tomorrow. Hope yall had a killer day! 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have hope. It truly is a powerful gift. 


10:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
1/2 Trazodone sleep aid pill 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
3.50 gallons + 3 Hydration pack + 10g Redmonds sea salt 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,651
Protein: 354
Carbs: 247
Fiber: 93
Sugar: 80
Fat: 127


Workout: 
Chest day

Mid range cable cross over 

1 set @
20lbs x 50 reps 
3 sets @
80lbs x 8 reps
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x 10 reps 

High range cable cross over 
3 sets @
80lbs x 8 reps
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

Low range cable crossover
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps 

Rest are Supersets:
Flat bench dumbbell press with twist & Svend Press with 10lb plate 
4 sets @
50lbs/10lbs x 15 reps each

Champagne Press & dumbbell flys
4 sets @
50lbs/50lbs x 10 reps each

Incline dumbbell press with twist & champagne press
4 sets @
50lbs/50lbs x 10 reps each 

Decline dumbbell flys & Decline dumbbell press
4 sets @
50lbs/35lbs x 15 reps

----------


## Obs

Feel your pain on the heat man. 

My dump truck seat

Attachment 177013

----------


## Cowboymike

> Feel your pain on the heat man. 
> 
> My dump truck seat
> 
> Attachment 177013


We sweat alike lol... my pants get soaked too! None of my coworkers though... I dont get it lol... at least I get to escape direct sun. I feel bad that you are in the direct sun all day. I dont think I could hang. Unless Im surfing I dont want to be in direct sun.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 419

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
25mg Iron


Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH


Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 



Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 490
2 farm fresh eggs
1 turkey sausage passage 
1 habanero cheese slice
I English muffin 


Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 565
2 cup cottage cheese
1 nectarine 
1 plum 
1 peach 

Meal 6
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 7
Calories: 445
Big bowl of cereal, mixed items 
1.2 cup Mesa Sunrise w/raisins 
1/3 cup gluten free granola cranberry maple nut
1 cup almond milk
1 cup coconut milk 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


One more day left of that job from hell... I finally got to go into the forbidden area of the job lol... I can see why I guess. If I was a pot head they couldve been in trouble... Ive never seen so much weed in my life... just pallets holding huge white bag looking things with plastic inside holding the weed.. written on them was 800, 1,200, 900 pounds lol... and a huge warehouse with racks full of this... now... Im no mathematician... but honestly... who dafuq is going to buy all of that?!? The whole state could be high for years off that warehouse... it was a bit cray to realize what I was actually even looking at... 

Busted ass and was hoping to be done today... now I gotta go back next week... I gotta quick endoscopy tomorrow morning, back to work Friday but not back there I guess... 

Hit the gym after another full day of landers, stairs and wrenching pipe... in 95degree with 80%+ humidity or whatever they keep the growing areas at... its hell... now I know why they call it the devils lettuce... cause it only grows proper in hell like conditions... 

Busted off with legs... will be forced off tomorrow I think.. we shall see. I wont push it. No downtime for this one.


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for puppies... its impossible for me to feel anything negative around friggin puppies... I love them so. Cant wait to get a place where I can have enough room for a dog. 


10:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
3.0 gallons + 3 Hydration pack + 8g Redmonds sea salt 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,651
Protein: 354
Carbs: 247
Fiber: 93
Sugar: 80
Fat: 127


Workout: 
Leg day
20 min warm up stretches 

Leg Extension 
1 set @
50lbs x 50 reps
3 sets @
205lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
160lbs x 10 reps
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps 

Leg Curls 
3 sets @
160lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
140lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps 
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps 

Angled leg press (high for Quads)
1 set @
90lbs x 50 reps 
3sets @
700lbs x 6 reps
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
450lbs x 15 reps
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Angled leg press (low for Hamstrings/glutes)
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Weighted Lunges (dumbbells)
3 sets @
45lbs x 12 reps

Squats (dumbbells)
3 sets @
50lbs x 12 reps

Weighted step ups (dumbbells) 2ft platform 
3 sets @ 
45lbs x 10 reps

----------


## Obs

> We sweat alike lol... my pants get soaked too! None of my coworkers though... I don’t get it lol... at least I get to escape direct sun. I feel bad that you are in the direct sun all day. I don’t think I could hang. Unless I’m surfing I don’t want to be in direct sun.


I am about to donate soon. I missed my last appointment but I was working in the shade that day. I have some thing wrong and I think its the way I been abusing stims to stay going. 

I sweat buckets and it sickening. 
Good luck out there bud! Fall is here soon.

----------


## Proximal

> We sweat alike lol... my pants get soaked too! None of my coworkers though... I dont get it lol... at least I get to escape direct sun. I feel bad that you are in the direct sun all day. I dont think I could hang. Unless Im surfing I dont want to be in direct sun.



Count me in. 
Used to keep my wallet in a baggie myself.

----------


## Obs

> Count me in. 
> Used to keep my wallet in a baggie myself.


Thats considerate!
I just hand the cashier the money and say, "its butt sweat."

----------


## Cowboymike

> Thats considerate!
> I just hand the cashier the money and say, "its butt sweat."


Lmao!!!

----------


## Cowboymike

> I am about to donate soon. I missed my last appointment but I was working in the shade that day. I have some thing wrong and I think its the way I been abusing stims to stay going. 
> 
> I sweat buckets and it sickening. 
> Good luck out there bud! Fall is here soon.


Man I cant wait for fall!! 

Those stims are definitely tempting man... Im just so tired of being tired all the time...

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 420

Upon wake up
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH


3pm
12.5mg Aromasin 
25mg Iron
300mg EQ
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

8:30pm
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
2 Kirkland sleep aid 

Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Simple endoscopy today. Wiped me out though. Was asleep on way to hospital. In hospital. Then they put me under and I slept all the way to where I stopped to get food finally in me. Then I was in a food coma after I got home until it was time to supp up.. then back to sleep I went... rinse and repeat... woke up again, handled supps and now Im writing this to check in and Im off to bed again... Im so drained its insane... 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to have been surrounded by greatness today at the hospital. Top shelf staff performing at a higher standard. 


I ate a 2/3lb bacon cheese burger and 3 house made tator tots. Today. Whatever the macros are on that.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 421

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH
25mg Iron
300mg EQ

Pre-workout:
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu Orange Tops HGH

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Last day for this meal schedule 
Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 490
2 farm fresh eggs
1 turkey sausage passage 
1 habanero cheese slice
I English muffin 

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar

Meal 5
Calories: 565
2 cup cottage cheese
1 nectarine 
1 plum 
1 peach 

Meal 6
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 7
Calories: 445
Big bowl of cereal, mixed items 
1.2 cup Mesa Sunrise w/raisins 
1/3 cup gluten free granola cranberry maple nut
1 cup almond milk
1 cup coconut milk 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Put a fork in the week, we done lol... 

My throats killing me. I guess they did biopsies everywhere (after reading the paperwork) theres new problem areas that showed up including the hernia already recurring... which makes no sense to me tbh... if you pulled my stomach down below the hernia and did a double wrap with my stomach and then a hotdog bun style wrap over the double wrap, how dafuq is that mofo recurring? Anyway everything hurts again and I pretty much choked on anything I tried to eat today as everythings swollen from irritation I guess... lower third, mid, upper biopsies and then new erosion areas... wtf ever that means... so hopefully I get some answers what it means if anything within the next 3 weeks... good news is if all comes back solid then I dont have to get another endoscopy for 3 years! So crossing fingers as those mofos are $3800 a pop.. having them every year has been a bit much. But necessary. 

Busted ass through the work day. Im surprised they worked me so hard today.. but its demo work. I love demolition work. So I was happy regardless... I just knocked 3 jobs out a bit too fast and got left hanging on stuff to do the rest of the day... so I got cut an hour early... fuggers 

Shoulders and back today, definitely breezes through the routine. Time to add more weight to the mix. That EQ is kicking in full throttle now for sure. Such a difference. I was a little hesitant to run primo and eq together, however, it turned out to be a good move for my body. 

Got a busy weekend full of work parties, veggie and fruit picking for next week, changing up meal plan and tweaking routines... of course some relax time on Sunday afternoon and into the night to catch up on reading here in the forum. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for cooler weather today. My body needed that break from a extreme humid and hot work environment. 


10:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons + 1 Hydration pack + 6g Redmonds sea salt 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,651
Protein: 354
Carbs: 247
Fiber: 93
Sugar: 80
Fat: 127


Workout: 
Shoulders and back

Warm up superset w/dumbbells 
One of each, repeat all to complete 1 rep count:
Lateral Raise
Front Raise
Front high lateral raise
Front shoulder height raise
Front to mid height raise 
Internal rotation 
Lateral raise
-complete-
3 total sets @
15lbs x 8 reps each movement 

Cable upright rows
1 warm up set @
50lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Seated cable rows 
4 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

Machine shoulder press 
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Close grip lat pull down
4 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps

Underhand pull downs 
4 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps 

TBar Rows
4 sets @ 
135lbs x 10 reps

Seated Rear delt fly
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Arnold press
4 [email protected]
35lbs x 10 reps 

One arm upright row
4 sets @
25lbs x 8 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 422
Rest day

Woke up @530 to pin 10iu orange top hgh
Then back to bed 


Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
25mg Iron


Meal 1
Calories: 847
Spinach, egg, tomato, German sausage, cheese, onion and mushroom omelette 

Meal 2
Calories: 1,612
12oz pulled chicken
10oz pulled pork
1 cup coleslaw

Meal 3
Calories: 640
2 cups pub style chicken pot pie soup
2 slice sourdough bread slice 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Chill day for the most part... rushed through partial chores and then off to work event. Was a good time. Glad I went. Pulled bloods this morning and getting things in the works to start new routines next week. 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for good times with friends, co-workers and loved ones. 


10:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,099
Protein: 204
Carbs: 127
Fiber: 16
Sugar: 28
Fat: 189


Workout: 
None

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 423

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH
25mg Iron
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

@4pm
2.5iu HGH
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA


Meal 1
Calories: 260
Mesa Sunruse cereal with raisins 
2 cups almond milk
4tsp monk fruit sweetener 


Meal 2
Calories: 489
3 farm fresh eggs 
1 turkey sausage patty
1 English muffin 


Meal 3
Calories: 609
4oz Black Forest Ham 
1 pepper jack cheese slice
1tbsp avocado mayo
3tsp mustard 
2 slice extra sourdough bread

Meal 4
Calories: 410
Chicken burger patty 
2 slice great seed organic bread 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 



Easy rest day. Nothing exciting. Laundry, finally wrote some chapters of my book, And just focused on being a sloth to let my body recoup. Happy Sunday yall! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for a complete down day to recoup and relax without guilt or shame. 


9:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.0 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 1,768
Protein: 103
Carbs: 180
Fiber: 15
Sugar: 27
Fat: 69


Workout: 
None

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 424

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH
25mg Iron
300mg EQ


Pre-workout:
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu HGH


Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 8
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 350
2 farm fresh eggs
1 turkey sausage passage 
1 habanero cheese slice

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 549
4oz Ham
1 tillamook habanero cheese slice 
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
3 tsp mustard
2 great seed bread slices 

Meal 5
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar 

Meal 6
Calories: 407
2 cup cottage cheese

Meal 7
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 8
Calories: 430
Big bowl of cereal, mixed items 
1.2 cup Mesa Sunrise w/raisins 
1/3 cup gluten free granola cranberry maple nut
2 cup almond milk


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 



What a day... I went balls to the wall and wrapped that weed grow operation warehouse up... of course the temps soared today and attempted to take me out. Got some extra hours in and feeling pretty good about my results.

Mounted up and hit the gym for some arms... apparently I did not save my new routine i spent all that time planning and writing out... not sure how that happened. But its not there in my notes.... what evs.. just gotta redo another one. 

Struggled with the 80s today. Failed the sets due to poor form and sloppiness. Maybe I need to drop down and build up my reps on the 70s. Then jump back up.. I feel pretty disappointed though. It sucked to watch myself look like a fuktard trying to get them up. Accomplished nothing but burning precious energy I couldve banged out another few sets down the line with... so Im thinking to just go every other week to hit them.. pushed the negativity from my brain and I kicked ass the rest of the routine. But I knew I would since Im supposed to be stepping it up. The goal was to not be able to complete the new routine and work my ass off into it until I can for 4 weeks straight, then up the ante again.. rinse repeat destroy... 

On the plus side, on the arms, Ive finally broke the 17 barrier thats plagued me forever.. this has been a super huge frustration of mine... my forearms gained a 1/2 and my arms gained 1/4 so far in this cycle... before now Ive been stuck. Now Im unstuck lol... Im hoping this trend will now continue... Im actually pretty stoked. Its a small victory. But damn if I havent busted my ass to gain these precious little measurement gains lol... another extremely interesting thing is happening. My left lat area appears to be growing... which I was told would never happen. After they had to cut out the muscles in that area after a bull riding accident, I was told it would never come back... which never made a lot of sense to me.. but I accepted it... yet low and behold, I swear theres something forming over there... so Im excited about that as well. Ill probably not achieve an evenness, but I would love to prove them wrong. 

Cheers to another day I was allowed to wake up and live life to the fullest. Was a good day. 


Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to live in the United States. We really do have it pretty damn good compared to other places. Im grateful to be here. 


10:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
3.25 gallons + hydration pack + 6 grams sea salt with iodide 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,937
Protein: 392
Carbs: 229
Fiber: 95
Sugar: 53
Fat: 150


Workout: 
Arm Day

Stand up dumbbell curls
1 set @
15lbs x 30 reps
2 sets @
80lbs x 2 reps -FAILED-
3 sets @
70lbs x 4 reps
3 sets @
65lbs x 6 reps
3 sets
50lbs x 10 reps
3 sets
40lbs x 10 reps 

Stand up hammer curls
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Stand up cross body hammer curls
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Cable Curls w/straight bar 
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
100lbs x 8 reps
3 drop sets @
80lbs x 6 reps
60lbs x 6 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps

Sit down tricep machine
1 set @
40lbs x 50 reps 
1 set @
200lbs x 4 reps 
1 set @
180lbs x 4 reps
3 sets @
160lbs x 8 reps
3 drop sets @
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 8 reps 
20lbs x 8 reps

Reverse curls with easy bar
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
30lbs x 10 reps 

Wrist curls with straight bar
4 sets @
60lbs x 10 reps

Cable rope tricep push down
3 sets @
200lbs x 6 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 6 reps
3 drop sets @
100lbs x 8 reps 
80lbs x 8 reps
70lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
50lbs x 8 reps 

Cable straight bar push down 
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

Reverse cable straight bar pull down
3 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps 

Standup overhead cable tricep extension with small straight bar 
4 sets @
100lbs x 12 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 425

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH
25mg Iron
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu HGH
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 8
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 350
2 farm fresh eggs
1 turkey sausage passage 
1 habanero cheese slice

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 549
9oz oven roasted turkey breast
1 tillamook habanero cheese slice 
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
3 tsp mustard
2 great seed bread slices 

Meal 5
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar 

Meal 6
Calories: 407
2 cup cottage cheese

Meal 7
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 8
Calories: 780
1 impossible hamburger with bun and all the fixings from Roths Market... 
(doesnt taste like beef... but it didnt taste bad either)



Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


So I designed my new routines... my chest day routine is divided up into 3 phases. I made it barely through the first phase only lol... I may have to rethunk this one... I had the most insane pump though tbh and Im super curious what this will do on the soreness level for the next couple days... all I know is I absolutely could not return the cable to the highest position (I always return to the highest position with the pins pulled out of the weights after Im done) I was bummed for like a couple seconds as I felt defeat.. but then not being able to raise my arms over shoulder height made me get over that fairly quickly... my chest got slaughtered somehow with just phase one... but Ill need a make up day. I gotta hit my inclines, declines plus the champagnes... its just Standard operating procedure lol... well we shall see tomorrow if this was a successful run or not. Im just kind of at a loss for words right now tbh... 

It was so friggin hot n muggy out today.. made me think of Max and all you guys who have to deal with this shit everyday and at much higher extremes than I have too... my thoughts out to you all. Be safe and take care of yourselves. Stay hydrated!! 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for the reminder that my sufferings are small compared to so many others. Makes me a bit grateful that Im not being given more than I can handle. Mentally and physically. 


10:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons + hydration pack + 6 grams sea salt with iodide 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,327
Protein: 440
Carbs: 207
Fiber: 91
Sugar: 41
Fat: 173


Workout: 
Chest day
Cable crossover day I guess.. I couldnt even make it to phase 2.. 3 phases total for my new routine... 

Slow n controlled. 

Mid
1- 30 x 30
4 - 80 x 12
3 drop sets (slower reps each time you lower weight)
80 x 8
70 x 8
60 x 8
50 x 8
40 x 15
30 x 15
20 x 30 (to failure last set)

High
1 - 80 x 12
3 - 60 x 12
3 - 50 x 12
3 drop sets (slower reps each time you lower weight)
50 x 15
40 x 15
30 x 15
20 x 30 (to failure last set)

Low
1 - 80 x 6
3 - 60 x 10
3 - 50 x 12
3 drop sets (slower reps each time you lower weight)
50 x 15
40 x 15
30 x 15
20 x 30 (to failure last set)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 426

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH
25mg Iron

Pre-workout:
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu HGH


Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 8
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 550
4 farm fresh eggs
2 chicken jalapeño sausage
1oz Feta cheese

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 549
9oz oven roasted turkey breast
1 tillamook habanero cheese slice 
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
3 tsp mustard
2 great seed bread slices 

Meal 5
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar 

Meal 6
Calories: 407
2 cup cottage cheese

Meal 7
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 8
Calories: 460
1/3 cup gluten free granola cranberry maple nuts 
1.2 cup Mesa Sunrise with raisins 
2tsp monkfruit sweetener 
2cups coconut milk 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 



Well my chest is definitely destroyed and it was a real forced day today trying to do my job lol... Im glad though. I didnt realize it was going to be this site though.

Blasted through shoulders and back. Just a quickie as I had an appointment to get too. Felt good though. Flawless execution of my reps. Need to bump up the weight. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful to be in a place in life where I care to take care of myself and take all the necessary steps to do so... even though its been a long road, its been worth it. 


10:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.75gallons + hydration pack + 6 grams sea salt with iodide 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,207
Protein: 425
Carbs: 233
Fiber: 95
Sugar: 51
Fat: 161


Workout: 
Shoulders and back

Warm up superset w/dumbbells 
One of each, repeat all to complete 1 rep count:
Lateral Raise
Front Raise
Front high lateral raise
Front shoulder height raise
Front to mid height raise 
Internal rotation 
Lateral raise
-complete-
3 total sets @
15lbs x 8 reps each movement 


Cable upright rows
1 warm up set @
50lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Seated cable rows 
4 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

Machine shoulder press 
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Close grip lat pull down
4 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps

Underhand pull downs 
4 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps 

TBar Rows
4 sets @ 
135lbs x 10 reps

Seated Rear delt fly
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Arnold press
4 [email protected]
35lbs x 10 reps 

One arm upright row
4 sets @
25lbs x 8 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 427

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH
25mg Iron
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu HGH
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 8
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 550
4 farm fresh eggs
2 chicken jalapeño sausage
1oz Feta cheese

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 549
9oz oven roasted turkey breast
1 tillamook habanero cheese slice 
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
3 tsp mustard
2 great seed bread slices 

Meal 5
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar 

Meal 6
Calories: 407
2 cup cottage cheese

Meal 7
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 8
Calories: 460
1/3 cup gluten free granola cranberry maple nuts 
1.2 cup Mesa Sunrise with raisins 
2tsp monkfruit sweetener 
2cups coconut milk 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 



LEG DDAAAYYYYYEEEEEEEE!!! Whoop whoop! Now its official. My entire body is wrecked... my legs are just still in a state of exhaustion... climbed back to where I left off before surgery... happy about that! 

Heavy physical work day, and excellent leg day... ready to hit the hay and give it one more day! One more early wake up and then its all about the rest days!!! Oh Ill probably go tanning and do some ab work tomorrow... unless something else isnt hurting so bad and I can work it.. 



Daily gratitude item:
Grateful for baby ducks. I had a chance to hold one for a bit today at lunch.. I mean wtf, how are they so friggin cute?!?



8:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25gallons + hydration pack + 6 grams sea salt with iodide 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,207
Protein: 425
Carbs: 233
Fiber: 95
Sugar: 51
Fat: 161


Workout: 
Leg day
20 min warm up stretches 

Angled leg press (high for Quads)
1 set @
90lbs x 50 reps 
2 sets @
900lbs x 4 reps 
3sets @
700lbs x 6 reps
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
450lbs x 15 reps
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Angled leg press (low for Hamstrings/glutes)
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Leg Extension 
1 set @
50lbs x 50 reps
3 sets @
205lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
160lbs x 10 reps
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps 

Leg Curls 
3 sets @
160lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
140lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps 
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 428

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH
25mg Iron
300mg EQ


Pre-workout:
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu HGH


Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 8
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 550
4 farm fresh eggs
2 chicken jalapeño sausage
1oz Feta cheese

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 549
9oz oven roasted turkey breast
1 tillamook habanero cheese slice 
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
3 tsp mustard
2 great seed bread slices 

Meal 5
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar 

Meal 6
Calories: 407
2 cup cottage cheese

Meal 7
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 8
Calories: 460
1/3 cup gluten free granola cranberry maple nuts 
1.2 cup Mesa Sunrise with raisins 
2tsp monkfruit sweetener 
2cups coconut milk 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Well, my apologies for the late entry. I only meant to close my eyes after I ate and showered last night momentarily lol... and instead woke up 12 hours later... Finally my body takes things into its own hands and makes it happen! I havent slept that long in many years.. 

Diet was same. Itll stay the same for the most part this coming week, with only changing out a last meal of the day with chicken or fish throughout the week. But still utilizing the cereals and oatmeal to lay claim to my carbs. 

Everything was sore yesterday so I just did a little filler work with abs and cardio. Just to get a feel for where everything was at... surprised myself though with how sore my legs are and everything else that matter. Especially for so long! So Ill continue this past weeks rep tempo and routines this week to give it another go since it worked out so well... 

The wifes away this weekend so I do believe tomorrow Ill be slipping into the forest for some much needed me time. Since the clouds decided to roll in this weekend and cool things down. 

Im finally starting to notice my body is taking shape. Results I can actually see. Not just in the gym mirror results either lol... it just motivates me that much more... ready to pull the pin on these last 5 weeks of the bulk and really go balls to the wall putting in the work before I drop into my cut portion of this run.. 


Daily gratitude:
Grateful to finally get very much needed, very deep, very restful sleep... 



8:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.50gallons + hydration pack + 6 grams sea salt with iodide 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,207
Protein: 425
Carbs: 233
Fiber: 95
Sugar: 51
Fat: 161


Workout:
Everything body weight only 

Back extensions 
4 sets of 30reps

Crunches
4 sets of 50reps

Leg raises 
4 sets of 50reps

Hanging leg raises with twist 
4 sets 20

Roman Chair Side Bends
4 sets of 20 

Decline Sit ups 
4 sets of 20

45 min Elliptical

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 429

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2iu HGH (again at 3pm)
25mg Iron
125mg TestC (again at 3pm)
100mg NPP (again at 3pm)
100mg MastP (again at 3pm)
100mg PrimoA (again at 3pm)


Meal 1
Calories: 840
4 farm fresh eggs 
2 turkey sausage patties
2 habanero cheese slice
5 tsp cholula 
1 English muffin

Meal 2
Calories: 547
2 Cups cottage cheese
24 red apple slices


Meal 3
Calories: 739
9oz oven roasted turkey breast
2 tillamook habanero cheese slice 
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
3 tsp mustard
2 great seed bread slices 
1oz feta crumbles 

Meal 4
Calories: 501
1 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1 cup almond milk 
1 cup Aloe Vera Juice
4Tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 



Easy easy easy day today... I wanted to have a solid down day before my trip tomorrow into the Forest. I have a fun one planned. No phone or anything will be taken with me. Just my water bladder and emergency pack, snack packs, first aid etc... it involves steep sections that require cable and ropes and wading through the river in a couple sections... 

Hope everyones having a fantastic day today! 



Daily gratitude:
Grateful for nose hairs and their constant work of trapping the big stuff from being inhaled... 



8:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 2,627
Protein: 238
Carbs: 148
Fiber: 23
Sugar: 49
Fat: 119


Workout:
Rest Day

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 430

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2 iu HGH (2iu @630)
25mg Iron


Meal 1
Calories: 840
4 farm fresh eggs 
2 turkey sausage patties
2 habanero cheese slice
5 tsp cholula 
1 English muffin

Meal 2
Calories: 547
2 Cups cottage cheese
24 red apple slices

Snacks 1,2,3,4
Calories: 980
Scattered snacks and times.
6 total protein bars 

Meal 3
Calories: 739
9oz oven roasted turkey breast
2 tillamook habanero cheese slice 
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
3 tsp mustard
2 great seed bread slices 
1oz feta crumbles 

Meal 4
Calories: 501
1 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1 cup almond milk 
1 cup Aloe Vera Juice
4Tbsp pbfit powdered peanut butter 



Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Put a fork in me Im completely wiped dafug out.. gnarly hike, gnarly day. Everything was beautiful. Im in need to up my cardio game. It was crazy how huffing and puffing I was. Anyway Im off to bed early tonight. Checking in before I do ;0) 

Back to the grind tomorrow! 


Daily gratitude:
Grateful to have 5 senses to enjoy days like today. Where everything spoke to my soul and I felt at peace within myself. 



7:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.75 gallons


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 
Protein: 
Carbs: 
Fiber: 
Sugar:
Fat: 


Workout:
Rest Day / Hike day

----------


## Family_guy

> Day 429
> 
> Upon wake up: 
> 500mg L-Tyrosine 
> 12.5mg Aromasin 
> 2iu HGH (again at 3pm)
> 25mg Iron
> 125mg TestC (again at 3pm)
> 100mg NPP (again at 3pm)
> ...


I might have missed it but why you doing your shots upon waking then again at 3?

----------


## Cowboymike

> I might have missed it but why you doing your shots upon waking then again at 3?


I split the doses up into 2.. it was suppose to be easier for me... so on workout days I do it upon wake up and then again preworkout.. off days upon wake up and anytime between 3-5pm I get the second shots in. 

I wont be designing another cycle this way. Ever again. Ever. Never.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 431

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH
25mg Iron
50mg Anavar 
300mg EQ
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu HGH
50mg Anavar
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 8
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 

Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 550
4 farm fresh eggs
2 chicken jalapeño sausage
1oz Feta cheese

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 549
9oz oven roasted turkey breast
1 tillamook habanero cheese slice 
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
3 tsp mustard
2 great seed bread slices 

Meal 5
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar 

Meal 6
Calories: 407
2 cup cottage cheese

Meal 7
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 8
Calories: 690
2 spicy jalapeño chicken sausage
2 French rolls
1 cup fire roasted peppers and onions

Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Odd day at the gym today for sure... started off a little sketchy and felt some weird tension from a certain someone... or maybe it was just in my head... but i just ignored him and did my thing and ended up meeting a super cool ass dude.. never seen him there before, but his lifestyle choices are obviously inline as my own but hes obviously been at it a lot longer than me... we shared a couple workout stations, had a great conversation, got some tips on tweaking my movements (that actually destroyed my back arms lol) and I found myself a little heightened in the mood department... it made me realize how much Im screwing myself and my isolation tendencies are a hinderance to my well being... I need to stop being a bitch and make some friends already. In this day and age every possible ice breaking avenue is open in order to meet likeminded people... I mean, they even have a fuggin meetup app for that lol.. I appreciated this guys input very much and hope to see him around there more. Its actually the first time I really talked to anyone in the gym at all. It felt good. Walked away a bit more pumped.

Started the anavar today. Was slapped with that annoying lower back pump from hell lol ... so I gotta work on my form. Lower back shouldnt be getting pumped doing arms. 



Daily gratitude:
Grateful for the ability to ask for help when I need help. To have shed the ego and pride surrounding such an action long ago. People step up when provided an opportunity. Its humbling and it puts me into a state of gratitude indeed.



10:30pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.50 gallons + Hydration + 6 grams sea salt with iodide


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,437
Protein: 459
Carbs: 255
Fiber: 95
Sugar: 41
Fat: 162


Workout:

Arm Day

Stand up dumbbell curls
1 set @
15lbs x 30 reps
2 sets @
80lbs x 2 reps 
3 sets @
70lbs x 4 reps
3 sets @
65lbs x 6 reps
3 sets
50lbs x 10 reps
3 sets
40lbs x 10 reps 

Stand up cross body hammer curls
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps

Cable Curls w/straight bar 
3 sets @
120lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
100lbs x 8 reps
3 drop sets @
80lbs x 6 reps
60lbs x 6 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps

Sit down tricep machine
1 set @
40lbs x 50 reps 
1 set @
200lbs x 4 reps 
1 set @
180lbs x 4 reps
3 sets @
160lbs x 8 reps
3 drop sets @
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 8 reps 
20lbs x 8 reps

Reverse curls with easy bar
4 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
30lbs x 10 reps 

Wrist curls with straight bar
4 sets @
60lbs x 10 reps

Cable rope tricep push down
3 sets @
200lbs x 6 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 6 reps
Dropsets done with 2 ropes instead of one. One for each hand length wise. 
3 drop sets @
100lbs x 8 reps 
80lbs x 8 reps
70lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
50lbs x 8 reps 

Cable straight bar push down 
3 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

Reverse cable straight bar pull down
3 sets @
100lbs x 10 reps 

Standup overhead cable tricep extension with small straight bar 
4 sets @
100lbs x 12 reps

----------


## Proximal

Congrats on talking to another human being. Personally, I avoid them at all costs. 

That said, it is cool when you do have an unexpected down to earth conversation with someone.

----------


## Cowboymike

> Congrats on talking to another human being. Personally, I avoid them at all costs. 
> 
> That said, it is cool when you do have an unexpected down to earth conversation with someone.


Ive been doing that very thing, just avoiding everyone at all costs (except when forced to intertwine at work)... and cant seem to shake the feeling maybe one or two dudes to go do guy shit with may be cool.. even if its just hitting the gym or something... its just been lock down status with my girl all these years.. she cant hang at all.. no competitive fires get lit.. 

But it was cool to be shown some simple tricks that woke up some muscles and delivered a nice pump. His experience definitely shined

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 432

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2.5iu HGH
25mg Iron
50mg Anavar 


Pre-workout:
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2.5iu HGH
50mg Anavar


Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 8
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 

Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 550
4 farm fresh eggs
2 chicken jalapeño sausage
1oz Feta cheese

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 549
9oz oven roasted turkey breast
1 tillamook habanero cheese slice 
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
3 tsp mustard
2 great seed bread slices 

Meal 5
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar 

Meal 6
Calories: 407
2 cup cottage cheese

Meal 7
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 8
Calories: 230
2 spicy jalapeño chicken sausage
1 cup fire roasted peppers and onions

Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Here comes the rain... probably a day or two and then the heat waves a comin to wreak havoc... crazy day at work and then topped off some shoulders and back. Decided to switch days with chest as I was crunched for time and had to get to the airport through all that crazy traffic... 

Im starting to get the cellphone pains in my forearms again... going to need to train myself to grip my phone differently for sure. 



Daily gratitude:
Grateful to have my wife back home... even though I truly do enjoy my alone time, I sure do miss her presence at the same time... 


9:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.00 gallons + Hydration + 6 grams sea salt with iodide


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,977
Protein: 443
Carbs: 169
Fiber: 91
Sugar: 35
Fat: 157


Workout:
Shoulders and back

Warm up superset w/dumbbells 
One of each, repeat all to complete 1 rep count:
Lateral Raise
Front Raise
Front high lateral raise
Front shoulder height raise
Front to mid height raise 
Internal rotation 
Lateral raise
-complete-
3 total sets @
15lbs x 8 reps each movement 


Cable upright rows
1 warm up set @
50lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Seated cable rows 
4 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

Machine shoulder press 
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Close grip lat pull down
4 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps

Underhand pull downs 
4 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps 

TBar Rows
4 sets @ 
135lbs x 10 reps

Seated Rear delt fly
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Arnold press
4 [email protected]
35lbs x 10 reps 

One arm upright row
4 sets @
25lbs x 8 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 433

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2iu HGH
25mg Iron
50mg Anavar 
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH
50mg Anavar
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 8
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 

Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 550
4 farm fresh eggs
2 chicken jalapeño sausage
1oz Feta cheese

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 549
9oz oven roasted turkey breast
1 tillamook habanero cheese slice 
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
3 tsp mustard
2 great seed bread slices 

Meal 5
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar 

Meal 6
Calories: 407
2 cup cottage cheese

Meal 7
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 8
Calories: 717
1 angus beef patty
1 habanero cheese 
1/2cup fire roasted peppers and onions 
1 onion bun 
1/2 cup yellow onion


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Pretty mellow day. Lots of busy work, nothing too physical or taxing. Plenty of energy to spend at the gym. Angel put some chest and really got my form down good enough that I tried shutting my eyes and picturing my muscles contracting, tearing, getting blood and nutrients delivered... great workout. Left there feeling quite satisfied. 



Daily gratitude:
Grateful to be allowed to wake up this morning and live another day on this earth. I made it a good day indeed. 


9:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons + Hydration packet

Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,464
Protein: 460
Carbs: 200
Fiber: 92
Sugar: 39
Fat: 190


Workout:
Chest Day

Mid range cable cross over 
1 set @
20lbs x 50 reps 
3 sets @
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
70lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
60lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x 10 reps 

High range cable cross over 
3 sets @
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
70lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
60lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
6 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

Low range cable crossover
80lbs x 8 reps
3 sets @
70lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @ 
60lbs x 12 reps
3 sets @
50lbs x 15 reps 
2 drop sets @
50lbs x 10 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 10 reps
10lbs x failure 

Chest press machine 
4 sets @
200lbs x 10 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 434

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2iu HGH
25mg Iron
50mg Anavar 


Pre-workout:
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH
50mg Anavar


Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 8
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 

Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 550
4 farm fresh eggs
2 chicken jalapeño sausage
1oz Feta cheese

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 549
9oz oven roasted turkey breast
1 tillamook habanero cheese slice 
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
3 tsp mustard
2 great seed bread slices 

Meal 5
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar 

Meal 6
Calories: 407
2 cup cottage cheese

Meal 7
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 8
Calories: 920
4 pieces thin cauliflower crust veggie pizza 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Put in the work today! Good lawdy... 

Today was leg day and I finally broke 1,000 on the angled leg press.. super stoked on that... 1k has been a goal of mine for a while... now Ill just continue at this level until all my reps catch up. Ill move forward when I can hit 6-8 clean reps for 3 sets... until then Ill focus on lower foot positioning to let my hams catch up... my legs were pretty taxed though and I abandoned the rest of the routine... I dont consider this a fail as my legs were jello walking out the door. Im happy with that. 



Daily gratitude:
Grateful for my daughter. What an amazing human shes turned out to be... statistics were stacked against her. Shes crushing life and defeating all odds. 


9:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons + Hydration packet

Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,667
Protein: 468
Carbs: 266
Fiber: 97
Sugar: 50
Fat: 177


Workout:
Leg day
20 min warm up stretches 

Angled leg press (high for Quads)
1 set @
90lbs x 50 reps 
2 sets @
1,000lbs x 2 reps
2 sets @
900lbs x 4 reps 
3sets @
700lbs x 6 reps
3 sets @
630lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
450lbs x 15 reps
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Angled leg press (low for Hamstrings/glutes)
3 sets @
540lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
450lbs x 15 reps 
1 drop set @
360lbs x 10 reps
270lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps 
90lbs x failure 

Leg Extension 
1 set @
50lbs x 50 reps
3 sets @
205lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
180lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
160lbs x 10 reps
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps 

Leg Curls 
3 sets @
160lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
140lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps 
3 drop sets @
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
60lbs x 8 reps
40lbs x 4 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 435

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2iu HGH
25mg Iron
50mg Anavar 
300mg EQ
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH
50mg Anavar
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 8
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 

Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 550
4 farm fresh eggs
2 chicken jalapeño sausage
1oz Feta cheese

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 549
9oz oven roasted turkey breast
1 tillamook habanero cheese slice 
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
3 tsp mustard
2 great seed bread slices 

Meal 5
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar 

Meal 6
Calories: 407
2 cup cottage cheese

Meal 7
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 8
Calories: 530
2 servings Chocolate almond granola clusters 
1 cup almond milk 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Early wake up, long day. Kicked serious ass and then hit the gym to kick some more ass... I just went until I was so drained I couldnt think straight... a great way to cap off the week... 

Im definitely starting to see some fluff showing up from the increase in food. It scares my brain tbh and it kicks in insecurities I thought Ive done away with. But its all good, Ill fight this beast on every front it decides to show up. Mind, body and spirit. 



Daily gratitude:
Grateful my boss has taken on a whole different approach with me. I feel like I can spread my wings and just do what I love to do. Bust ass the best I can and get shit done. Not sure what changed, but it creates a work environment thats motivating instead of deflating. Time to shine! 


10:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.75 gallons + Hydration packet


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,277
Protein: 433
Carbs: 235
Fiber: 98
Sugar: 56
Fat: 166


Workout:

Shoulders and back

Warm up superset w/dumbbells 
One of each, repeat all to complete 1 rep count:
Lateral Raise
Front Raise
Front high lateral raise
Front shoulder height raise
Front to mid height raise 
Internal rotation 
Lateral raise
-complete-
3 total sets @
15lbs x 8 reps each movement 


Cable upright rows
1 warm up set @
50lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Seated cable rows 
4 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

Machine shoulder press 
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Close grip lat pull down
4 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps

Underhand pull downs 
4 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps 

TBar Rows
4 sets @ 
135lbs x 10 reps

Seated Rear delt fly
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Arnold press
4 [email protected]
35lbs x 10 reps 

One arm upright row
4 sets @
25lbs x 8 reps 


Everything else body weight only 

Back extensions 
4 sets of 30reps

Crunches
4 sets of 50reps

Leg raises 
4 sets of 50reps

Hanging leg raises with twist 
4 sets 20

Roman Chair Side Bends
4 sets of 20 

Decline Sit ups 
4 sets of 20

45 min Elliptical

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 436

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2iu HGH
25mg Iron
50mg Anavar 


@4pm
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH
50mg Anavar


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 550
4 farm fresh eggs
2 chicken jalapeño sausage
1oz Feta cheese

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 549
9oz oven roasted turkey breast
1 tillamook habanero cheese slice 
1 tbsp avocado oil mayo
3 tsp mustard
2 great seed bread slices 

Meal 5
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar 

Meal 6
Calories: 407
2 cup cottage cheese

Meal 7
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 



Frustrating day. Shouldve went to the gym and burned off this excess displaced energy. Chores, errands and busy work all done. I think Ill treat myself to an easy day tomorrow. I may even eat some pancakes and take advantage of the last 4 weeks of this bulk before I go to aggressive cut mode. 

Meal prep tomorrow. Trying to mix things up just a little. Im definitely getting burned out on my inability to get creative with my meals and planning there of. 



Daily gratitude:
Grateful to take a pause and establish control over myself over judgement. That I reacted opposite of how I felt and it wanted to react and therefore was rewarded with not having to make any amends, I didnt create any wreckage, I walked away a bit richer inside for turning the tables and being of service to another human, instead of a complete piece of shit. In the end we are all human. Im no better than anyone. 



10:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
1.25 gallons 


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,342
Protein: 369
Carbs: 135
Fiber: 87
Sugar: 19
Fat: 133


Workout:

Rest Day

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 437

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2iu HGH
25mg Iron
50mg Anavar 
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 7
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH
50mg Anavar
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 8
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 

Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk unsweetened 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 610
4 farm fresh eggs
2 turkey sausage patty
1oz Feta crumbled cheese

Meals 3
Calories: 600
3 choc chip cookie dough protein bar

Meal 4 
Calories: 817
16oz Ahi Tuna steaks 
1 cup veggie fried rice 

Meal 5
Calories: 380
2 choc chunk brownie protein bar 

Meal 6
Calories: 407
2 cup cottage cheese

Meal 7
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 8
Calories: 530
1.3 cups just clusters almond cereal
1 cup almond milk 

Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Suppose to be an off/rest day today but I was chomping at the bit for whatever reason... so I just hit the gym for some tanning and random movements to get the blood flowing. 

Meal prep done, remaining chores done, ready to rock the week. 

Truly hope everyones had a great weekend! 



Daily gratitude:
Today Im grateful to have utensils to cook, eat and meal prep with. 


10:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
12.5mg Aromasin
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.0 gallons + Hydration packet


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,160
Protein: 439
Carbs: 218
Fiber: 91
Sugar: 38
Fat: 152


Workout:
Hodgepodge of random movements. I went without a plan and just basically did a few exercises of each group.. light weight.. really slow and stretched out during and after movements. Kind of just loosening everything up thats tight and in pain at the moment. 

Little bit if bis, Tris, shoulders, back, hams, quads, chest, abs and cardio.. 

Today was suppose to be full rest day but I was feeling pretty antsy.

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 438

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
2iu HGH
25mg Iron
50mg Anavar 
300mg EQ


Pre-workout:
Meal 5
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
2iu HGH
50mg Anavar


Intra-workout
Calories: 385
2 serving EAAs Max 
3 serving juicy strawberry burst EAA 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk


Post-workout
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 589
2 slice great seed bread slice
1tbsp Avocado Oil mayo 
3tsp mustard
1 1/2 habanero cheese slice 
4oz smoked Black Forest BBQ Ham 

Meal 3
Calories: 640
4oz cashew nut clusters 

Meal 4
Calories: 407 
2 cups cottage cheese 

Meal 5
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 6
Calories: 360
1 1/2 servings kashi cinnamon harvest cereal 
2 cups almond milk 

Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Heat wave kicking my ass already... 4 more days in store for this. Grab the rope and hold on tight. Its going to be a hectic ride... sweating like a whore in church (one of my favorite lines of all time lol) 

Despite the heat and being out all day in the sun, I had a bunch of energy to spend. So naturally I changed my routine up to accommodate. Completely destroyed my arms today... I would have to say I had a lot of fun and my arms were noodles by the time I walked out of there. I dont feel bad about not pushing heavy today. Volume and strict movements was a fun trade off. I may just repeat this one for a few more weeks. If I can that is lol.. it took an incredible amount of energy and I need to pack in a bit more calories if Im going to hit a day like this after a work day like it was. Pumped and stoked though. 

Dropping half dose of aromasin to raise E for last 4 weeks. Im aiming for higher end of normal range. Before I lower it during my cut. 

Adding proviron 50mg/day 

Dropping hgh to 3iu/day 


Daily gratitude:
Today Im grateful to have gotten a good nights sleep. It even came with trippy vivid dreams. More end of the world apocalyptic style scenes... I swear if I could just get disciplined enough to spend more time writing, these things would make pretty cool stories... 


9:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
50mg Proviron 
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
3.25 gallons + 2 Hydration packet + 6g Sea salt with iodide


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 3,582
Protein: 333
Carbs: 252
Fiber: 61
Sugar: 52
Fat: 142


Workout:
Arm day 

Volume day, Light weight, slow and strict 

Stretching 15min, 5lb weighted to help really stretch without locking and hurting the elbow.. right side has decided to now start acting up. Gggrrrr

Low Pulley Curls with straight bar
1 set @
20lb x 50 reps
3 set @
80lb x 25 reps
3 set @
60lb x 25 reps
3 drop sets @
60 x 20 reps
50 x 15 reps
40 x 10 reps
30 x 8 reps
20 x 8 reps

Stretching 5 minutes 

Standing one arm bicep curl (right)
4 drop sets @
40 x 15 reps
30 x 15 reps
20 x 15 reps 
10 x 15 reps 

Standing one arm bicep curl (left)
4 drop sets @
40 x 15 reps
30 x 15 reps
20 x 15 reps 
10 x 15 reps 

Stretching 5 minutes 

Hammer Curls with rope 
3 sets @
80lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 10 reps
3 sets @
40lbs x 10 reps 
1 burnout set 
20lbs to failure 

Preacher Curls (machine)
2 sets @
80lbs x 25 reps
2 sets @
60lbs x 25 reps 
2 sets @
40lbs x 25 reps 
2 sets @ 
20lbs x 25 reps 

Triceps push down with 2 ropes 
3 sets @
100lbs x 25 reps
3 sets @
80lbs x 25 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 25 reps
3 drop sets @ (slower reps as weight drops) 
60lbs x 15 reps
50lbs x 15 reps
40lbs x 15 reps 
30lbs x 15 reps 
20lbs x 15 reps 

Triceps push downs 
3 sets @
100lbs x 25 reps
3 sets @
80lbs x 25 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 25 reps
3 drop sets @ (slower reps as weight drops) 
60lbs x 15 reps
50lbs x 15 reps
40lbs x 15 reps 
30lbs x 15 reps 
20lbs x 15 reps 

Reverse grip triceps push down 
3 sets @
100lbs x 25 reps
3 sets @
80lbs x 25 reps
3 sets @
60lbs x 25 reps
3 drop sets @ (slower reps as weight drops) 
60lbs x 15 reps
50lbs x 15 reps
40lbs x 15 reps 
30lbs x 15 reps 
20lbs x 15 reps 

Reverse Curls with easy bar
3 sets @
40lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
30lbs x 15 reps
3 sets @
20lbs x 15 reps

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 439

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
1.5iu HGH
25mg Iron
50mg Anavar 
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 5
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
1.5iu HGH
50mg Anavar
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 

Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 589
2 slice great seed bread slice
1tbsp Avocado Oil mayo 
3tsp mustard
1 1/2 habanero cheese slice 
4oz smoked Black Forest BBQ Ham 

Meal 3
Calories: 640
4oz cashew nut clusters 

Meal 4
Calories: 407 
2 cups cottage cheese 

Meal 5
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 6
Calories: 840
Honey garlic chicken breast
Jasmine rice 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Had a horrible night trying to sleep lol.. thats what I get for bragging about how good of sleep I had gotten the night before.. 

Hot hot hot today. My goodness. Just a couple days left and itll cool down 10 degrees at least..

Put in brutal day at work and hit chest tonight. I just utilized the cables and focused on strict and slow. Im starting to really love these drop sets Ill be honest. My arms are friggin toasted from yesterday and my chest was plump full on the way out tonight! Cant wait to feel the soreness tomorrow! ;0) 



Daily gratitude:
Grateful that when one door seems to close, another door opens... its really hard for me to deny that our lives are truly by design. To many coincidences occur. Its trippy AF


9:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
50mg Proviron 
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.75 gallons + Hydration packet + 6g Sea salt with iodide


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,032
Protein: 399
Carbs: 272
Fiber: 49
Sugar: 91
Fat: 145


Workout:
Chest day cables 

Mid
1- 30 x 30
4 - 80 x 12
3 drop sets (slower reps each time you lower weight)
80 x 8
70 x 8
60 x 8
50 x 8
40 x 15
30 x 15
20 x 30 (to failure last set)

High
1 - 80 x 12
3 - 60 x 12
3 - 50 x 12
3 drop sets (slower reps each time you lower weight)
50 x 15
40 x 15
30 x 15
20 x 30 (to failure last set)

Low
1 - 80 x 6
3 - 60 x 10
3 - 50 x 12
3 drop sets (slower reps each time you lower weight)
50 x 15
40 x 15
30 x 15
20 x 30 (to failure last set)

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 440

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
1.5iu HGH
25mg Iron
50mg Anavar 

@9:00pm
1.5iu HGH
50mg Anavar


Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 589
2 slice great seed bread slice
1tbsp Avocado Oil mayo 
3tsp mustard
1 1/2 habanero cheese slice 
4oz smoked Black Forest BBQ Ham 

Meal 3
Calories: 640
4oz cashew nut clusters 

Meal 4
Calories: 407 
2 cups cottage cheese 

Meal 5
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 6
Calories: 810
6 pieces bacon wrapped chicken bites 


Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Today was crazy busy and I had to chase emergency calls. Screwed me right out of the gym. Gotta go to work super early tomorrow so I gotta got the hay asap. Sorry for the shorty entry. 


Daily gratitude:
Grateful to have comfortable Egyptian cotton sheets to sleep on.. a definite treat


9:30pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
50mg Proviron 
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
3.25 gallons + Hydration packet + 6g Sea salt with iodide


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,002
Protein: 374
Carbs: 175
Fiber: 49
Sugar: 39
Fat: 195


Workout:
Forced Off Day, no gym

----------


## Cowboymike

Day 441

Upon wake up: 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
12.5mg Aromasin 
1.5iu HGH
25mg Iron
50mg Anavar 
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Pre-workout:
Meal 5
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex
1.5iu HGH
50mg Anavar
125mg TestC
100mg NPP 
100mg MastP
100mg PrimoA

Intra-workout
Calories: 355
2 serving EAAs Max 
1 hydration packet
2 serving whey concentrate, unflavored
8oz Almond milk
8oz coconut milk

Post-workout
Meal 6
5,000mg Creatine Monohydrate 
1 serving 2:1:1 BCAA 2200 Complex 

Meal 1
Calories: 316 
1 serving whey concentrate, Unflavored
1 serving whey concentrate, Chocolate
1 cup organic almond milk 
8oz organic Aloe Vera juice 

Meal 2
Calories: 589
2 slice great seed bread slice
1tbsp Avocado Oil mayo 
3tsp mustard
1 1/2 habanero cheese slice 
4oz smoked Black Forest BBQ Ham 

Meal 3
Calories: 640
4oz cashew nut clusters 

Meal 4
Calories: 407 
2 cups cottage cheese 

Meal 5
Calories: 500
2 serving whey concentrate,Unflavored
2 cup coconut milk unsweetened 
1/4 cup organic steel cut oats

Meal 6
Calories: 1,120
16oz chicken thigh 
1/4 dry cup jasmine rice 

Plus Vitamins: NAC, Tudca, Tumeric, Cinnamon, Vit D3/E/C, Iron, iodine, calcium, magnesium, Alaskan fish oil, saw palmetto, potassium, S-glutathione, zinc, organ defender, Natural Wellness (brand): Ultra Milk thistle, Clinical Liver Support.... 


Im looking forward to this week being over already lol.. geez Lou eez... it appears that the hotter it gets, the more difficult the jobs are to be completed. Good thing I got the staying hydrated and electrolytes replenished aspect down.. 

Put in a solid day at work and then hit the gym for some shoulders and back with a little ab work.. I realized how weak I am in the shoulders department.. like its pretty bad.. this will need to be something I address. Or Ill end up a disfigured mess... got this elbow thing Im starting to fight with on the opposite arm of the last one... thats irritating lol... at least I know the game plan and what to do about it. 

Hope everyones having a good week!


Daily gratitude:
Grateful to have the ability to speak up (in a non confrontational manner) for myself and communicate things that bother me and to be able to draw firm boundaries with others. 


10:00pm 
100mg metoprolol 
1 - 5-HTP Plus 
500mg L-Tyrosine 
100mcg T4 liquid 
50mg Proviron 
25mg Iron 
2 Kirkland sleep aid 


Total water consumed until now:
2.25 gallons + Hydration packet + 6g Sea salt with iodide


Total Calories and Macros today
Calories: 4,312
Protein: 399
Carbs: 208
Fiber: 49
Sugar: 39
Fat: 203


Workout:
Shoulders and back

Warm up superset w/dumbbells 
One of each, repeat all to complete 1 rep count:
Lateral Raise
Front Raise
Front high lateral raise
Front shoulder height raise
Front to mid height raise 
Internal rotation 
Lateral raise
-complete-
3 total sets @
15lbs x 8 reps each movement 


Cable upright rows
1 warm up set @
50lbs x 25 reps
4 sets @ 
120lbs x 10 reps

Seated cable rows 
4 sets @
150lbs x 10 reps

Machine shoulder press 
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Close grip lat pull down
4 sets @
150lbs x 8 reps

Underhand pull downs 
4 sets @
150lbs x 6 reps 

TBar Rows
4 sets @ 
135lbs x 10 reps

Seated Rear delt fly
4 sets @
120lbs x 10 reps

Arnold press
4 [email protected]
35lbs x 10 reps 

One arm upright row
4 sets @
25lbs x 8 reps 

Everything else body weight only 

Back extensions 
4 sets of 30reps

Crunches
4 sets of 50reps

Leg raises 
4 sets of 50reps

Hanging leg raises with twist 
4 sets 20

Roman Chair Side Bends
4 sets of 20 

Decline Sit ups 
4 sets of 20

----------


## Cowboymike

Days 
442, 443, 444, 445

My daughter flew into town tonight and Im going to focus on spending what little time I can with her whiles shes here... 

I hit legs hard AF tonight. 

Tomorrow will be a full blown legit cheat day. Hitting the gym early AM though... then later going to the state fair and I have zero plans of holding back... giant corn dog, giant turkey leg, giant cheeseburger are on the list to eat and if I can manage to fit in some cheese fries, Im going to do it... will hit the fair all day, go catch the music festival at night. Maybe Ill get a chance to hop on a bull if my buddy can squeeze me in and get me some gear to wear since I sold all mine. 

Sunday will be no gym. As we are heading to the eastern part of the state. We are going on a monster of a monster hike. My sprout can easily keep up with me so its going to be a no holding back hike to a couple of off the beaten path waterfall hikes I hit before... around 18 miles total and itll tax me pretty good thats for sure... ropes and cables for about a mile and half, so Ill load up with plenty of the right gear and fuels to get through it. Water straws to drink from the rivers with, as that double pack Ill carry wont be enough. 

Monday will also be a no gym day. But we will hike up another fun river trail with our floating devices. About 12 mile hike to float back down 20 miles worth of river... nice and relaxing fun.. cap off with a BBQ some big screen in the back yard movie night and back to the grind on Tuesday for me. Home she goes :0( 

Ill pick up logging again Tuesday. 

Hope you all have a safe and fun Labor Day. To everyone in the path of the hurricane I wish you well and best of luck. I hope you come out unharmed, safe and all your stuff intact.

----------


## Proximal

Now THAT is one hell of a weekend - enjoy!

----------

